# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #51



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are doing ok. Yes DS came home about 7 hours after surgery. We looked like zombies walking around today. :lol:


Are you feeling better CB? Hope DS is resting ok and regaining his strength.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now that you mention soft, Yarnie, I bought some I Love THis Cotton from Hobby Lobby - for washcloths. I've had this yarn for months. Just today I brought one skein down so I could start thinking about maybe trying it maybe some day maybe when I take a break from the Eternal Blanket. It's baby pink with sparkles. I'll let Sarah take part in my experiment. She can have it and report to me how it works. It's much softer than the other cottons. I'd love to see the linen ones. I'll bet they're pretty.


Knitpicks has free patterns for dishcloths. There are a lot of cute patterns.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: The first time I came across a self-flushing toilet, it startled me so much I almost had to use it again


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you feeling better CB? Hope DS is resting ok and regaining his strength.


 I am feeling better. I had to close my eyes for about 2 days. Everything was spinning. Funny thing is I could knit. I just couldn't move my head to either side. Sleeping in the chair helped . I couldn't lay down because of the getting up or turning over. I hope no one every has to go thru that spinning. It was terrible. 
My DS is doing great. He had the best surgeon. I am glad he finally had the surgery. He is just sore and his back hurts some. He has been taking walks to help his discomfort. 
Joeys how is your DD doing after her emergency surgery? I hope she is doing as well as my son.
Thanks for the prayers. I felt them. Love y'all!♥
I hope everyone doesn't get much snow tomorrow . Stay warm all the north and northwest folks. It has been like spring here but I didn't get to enjoy it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am feeling better. I had to close my eyes for about 2 days. Everything was spinning. Funny thing is I could knit. I just couldn't move my head to either side. Sleeping in the chair helped . I couldn't lay down because of the getting up or turning over. I hope no one every has to go thru that spinning. It was terrible.
> My DS is doing great. He had the best surgeon. I am glad he finally had the surgery. He is just sore and his back hurts some. He has been taking walks to help his discomfort.
> Joeys how is your DD doing after her emergency surgery? I hope she is doing as well as my son.
> I hope everyone doesn't get much snow tomorrow . Stay warm all the north and northwest folks. It has been like spring here but I didn't get to enjoy it.


That sounds terrible - was it because of your ear infection? Glad that your DS is recovering so well. One of DH's sisters had gall bladder surgery a few years ago and she's doing really well, but had to cut back on fats and fried foods. Does DS have to change his diet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

LTL -- looks like we're going to pass by #50 and move right on to #51.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I like the older songs. They are graceful, respectable and easy to sing. Church music composers should take 'ease of singing' into consideration when composing the music to be sung.


Yes, they should. We have some that have no repeating melody and no rhyme. If you can't read music, you're sunk like a skunk!
I love the traditional music.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This (WNY) is Bills country and Sabres (hockey) country. If there is one thing that 'rocks our boat' it's our Buffalo Bills and Sabres.
> They can be the lowest rated (win/loss %) team, but we love them! :thumbup: :XD: But if other teams are playing, it doesn't have the same effect, not on me anyway. My DD loves the Dolphins and her DH, the Vikings.


I grew up in Baltimore, and they were CRAZY for the Orioles and the Colts. Both great teams back then. Now they love the Ravens, but hearts were broken when the Colts left in the middle of the night - for Indianapolis! My DH is just now getting over it.

Baltimore is such a sports town - they are rabid fans.

Atlanta supports the Falcons, but it's wearing thin right now since they're building a billion dollar plus stadium when we have a perfectly good dome. People aren't happy about that.

Not a typo - that's Billion. :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Computer's jerky tonight. Time for bed. Good night all. Tomorrow - The Game!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds terrible - was it because of your ear infection? Glad that your DS is recovering so well. One of DH's sisters had gall bladder surgery a few years ago and she's doing really well, but had to cut back on fats and fried foods. Does DS have to change his diet?


Yes I guess the ear infection was left over from the cold like sickness I had this month.
DS was told to cut back on his fats too. He eats out a lot because of traveling for work. He will have to make better choices. My other son had his gall bladder out about 5 years ago so he is giving good advice. :wink: 
I am glad your SIL hasn't had trouble from her surgery.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> LTL -- looks like we're going to pass by #50 and move right on to #51.


Oh my, you were reading my mind.

If I had the time, would love to add up all the pages.

Kind of finished my poncho yesterday. I had spun the yarn about two years ago, and then it finally told me what it wanted to be. I had over 4,000 yards of it. I used double strands. So I washed and am blocking it now. Then I might add a fringe on the bottom. Decided to make a matching cowl to go with it, I love cowls. Not sure if I can make the cowl wide enough to be used as an emergency hood, might be too thick. Then I might make a matching scarf........ Who knows. The yarn is many colors, so I am doing very most of the project in SS. Sometimes I find if I try to do fancy patterns with multicolored yarn I lose the intricacy of the pattern. So with multicolored yarn, I keep it simple. Besides that, with the crowned prince around, no problem putting it down and losing my place. It is a win win situation.

Ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's a really purty dishcloth you got yourself there but its too darn big to be of any use whatsoever. "LOL" It sure is purty though!
> 
> I make them and use them and love them!
> 
> ...


These are so nice!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Denim Country, I'm looking for a skein of Red Heart Pomp a Doodle yarn in Faded Jeans color. Looked on Ravelry and found 1 skein but the seller is not responding. Looked on Amazon, and DS looked on ebay, no luck. Do any of you know of another source?
> Am knitting my youngest GD a bolero that is fringed in pompom yarn for a birthday gift on Feb. 15th. If I can't find it, I'll substitute another novelty type yarn.


I looked for you but could not find any.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you really think he will run?


I hope so, WCK...he certainly is giving off all the early clues!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I like the older songs. They are graceful, respectable and easy to sing. Church music composers should take 'ease of singing' into consideration when composing the music to be sung.


I don't like a lot of the new songs either...especially the ones that repeat a phrase 21 times. I'm not sure that's worship, it feels more like trance inducing! IMHO...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I don't like a lot of the new songs either...especially the ones that repeat a phrase 21 times. I'm not sure that's worship, it feels more like trance inducing! IMHO...


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I don't like a lot of the new songs either...especially the ones that repeat a phrase 21 times. I'm not sure that's worship, it feels more like trance inducing! IMHO...


Yes! And why change a beautiful "Hosannah" when we sing it every week and we all know the words and the tune?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I guess the ear infection was left over from the cold like sickness I had this month.
> DS was told to cut back on his fats too. He eats out a lot because of traveling for work. He will have to make better choices. My other son had his gall bladder out about 5 years ago so he is giving good advice. :wink:
> I am glad your SIL hasn't had trouble from her surgery.


It's just good to have you back and a relief that you're getting better. I know you are very happy with your DS's recovery. We had a teacher who had that surgery back when it first came out. She was back teaching in a week or two. Modern medicine can do wonders.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I hope so, WCK...he certainly is giving off all the early clues!


Do you mean Cruz? Cruz clues. I like him, and he doesn't seem so tied to the establishment.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I grew up in Baltimore, and they were CRAZY for the Orioles and the Colts. Both great teams back then. Now they love the Ravens, but hearts were broken when the Colts left in the middle of the night - for Indianapolis! My DH is just now getting over it.
> 
> Baltimore is such a sports town - they are rabid fans.
> 
> ...


Baltimore steals football teams


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi Ladies on the Right,

A friend of mine in Chicago just joined KP and she shares all your interests so I will be sending a link to D &P to her so she can introduce herself. Her handle is Bobbie1255 or some set of numbers. She is a dyed in the wool Rep. We have been friends since kindergarten. She is very jolly and will play good defense and offensive for your side. Big football fan - the Bears of course. Since she helped me find my new Chicago apt., I am making her a Bears' muffler for when she goes to games. She should be quite an asset for you. So don't say I am not nice.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks Jokim, glad to see you back, I'm firing the grill up at about 5:00
> I'm grilling steaks and chicken, sides are corn casserole, baked beans and homemade applesauce. Dessert is SaraLee cheesecakes and Girl Scout cookies.
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I'm not out to impress, that's pretty obvious ;-)
> ...


I AM impressed. My favorite foods are cooked on the grill. Cheesecake for dessert, perfect. I missed dinner, any leftovers?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Howdy Denim Country!
> 
> I need some help please. I made my first cotton dishcloth last night and have posted a photo of it completed. I like the design and think it is pretty, but just do not 'get' the pleasure of DC and washcloths in yarn.
> 
> ...


Sorry KPG, I do not use dishcloths. I use a sponge with a nylon backing. I do like yours, especially the color.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It is sleeting/snowing here. DH and I ran errands today when the weather was clear, and I'm ready for our private Super Bowl party tomorrow night. I am putting the finishing on the lilac vest I knitted last fall. I picked up some buttons today too for future projects (hats).
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for an online button source? I went through all buttons at Joanns and found 2. I stopped at Walmart too for some groceries. I found one button there. I am looking for the little square buttons or beads that look like a child's blocks. I saw them on the child's hat with iCord tassels. I saw nothing like that in buttons or beads today. Maybe someone on D&P has a source?


I've gotten some very nice beads at FireMountain Gems. They do have some alphabet beads. Take a look and see if that is something you can use. There is also Beadaholique.com. Sorry, I have no sources for buttons as I don't sew.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't remember the last time I went to McDonalds but the local outlet at Walmart always has a lot of seniors at their tables. When the weather in Edmonton is relatively good, my mom and her friends often meet at a McDonalds in one of the malls on Sat. mornings for coffee and muffin ($1.99) and they can sit and chat for as long as they like. I'd hate to see them go under too, I think it's a place for people to gather without having to spend too much money.


My father use to go to McD every day for coffee and an english muffin. He would go on his way to the golf course and one of the servers would have his breakfast ready for him every morning. I went in there after he died and told them. They enjoyed his company in the early morning hours and commented that he was always in a good mood. I thought that was nice of them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds pretty good to me Gali! How did you manage to save the Girl Scout cookies for so long??


The Girl Scouts are all out selling their cookies now. It's prime cookie time. I have my GS cookie stash in the freezer. Thin Mints and the shortbread are my favorites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my, you were reading my mind.
> 
> If I had the time, would love to add up all the pages.
> 
> ...


I am dying to see your work. I hope Bandit is not working you too hard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My father use to go to McD every day for coffee and an english muffin. He would go on his way to the golf course and one of the servers would have his breakfast ready for him every morning. I went in there after he died and told them. They enjoyed his company in the early morning hours and commented that he was always in a good mood. I thought that was nice of them.


Oh that is so good of you to let everyone know about your Daddy. Mine used to go to the coffee shop across from the shop. It is good for men to shoot the bull with their buds. I wish my DH had that. He is too talky for me. Plus men have different interest that us.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Ladies on the Right,
> 
> A friend of mine in Chicago just joined KP and she shares all your interests so I will be sending a link to D &P to her so she can introduce herself. Her handle is Bobbie1255 or some set of numbers. She is a dyed in the wool Rep. We have been friends since kindergarten. She is very jolly and will play good defense and offensive for your side. Big football fan - the Bears of course. Since she helped me find my new Chicago apt., I am making her a Bears' muffler for when she goes to games. She should be quite an asset for you. So don't say I am not nice.


That is very nice of you to recommend us to your friend. However, I must say that I would not do the reverse. I would never send a friend of mine, no matter her politics, to the threads that the left frequents. Never. All I see on the lib threads are one-upmanship with one another and snarky remarks aimed primarily at the right.

That you send a friend to us is indicative of the kind of people that we are! Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Girl Scouts are all out selling their cookies now. It's prime cookie time. I have my GS cookie stash in the freezer. Thin Mints and the shortbread are my favorites.


Those are my favorites too. :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are my favorites too. :thumbup:


Thin mints...me too!

How are you today CB? And how is your son doing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thin mints...me too!
> 
> How are you today CB? And how is your son doing?


I think we are moving past the zombie state. Thanks for asking . Thanks for the special prayers too. XX


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we are moving past the zombie state. Thanks for asking . Thanks for the special prayers too. XX


What a relief, eh? I have a good friend who has had vertigo twice and being with her during those times wasn't easy because there was nothing I could do to help her or make it better. There are no boo-boos to kiss!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't forget "PUPPY BOWL"....it on Animal Plant right now!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> What a relief, eh? I have a good friend who has had vertigo twice and being with her during those times wasn't easy because there was nothing I could do to help her or make it better. There are no boo-boos to kiss!


I would have rather had the stomach virus that the spinning. I was totally helpless. My DH had it before and I took him to the hospital but there is no way he could have gotten me there. I never what to have that again. I hope your friend never has it again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would have rather had the stomach virus that the spinning. I was totally helpless. My DH had it before and I took him to the hospital but there is no way he could have gotten me there. I never what to have that again. I hope your friend never has it again.


That's what I had a couple of years ago (you might remember) and it was just terrible. Terrible. Terrible. So sorry he was sick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> That's what I had a couple of years ago (you might remember) and it was just terrible. Terrible. Terrible. So sorry he was sick.


Yes I do remember how hard of a time you had. You were sick forever with it. You really have my sympathy now. Do you still have vertigo?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I do remember how hard of a time you had. You were sick forever with it. You really have my sympathy now. Do you still have vertigo?


No, but I had hearing loss - permanent from it. I have a ringing in my right ear. I remember the morning I woke up with it. I could not stand. I had to hold onto a wall. Then I had one bite of toast. I almost did not make it to the bathroom. I was in bed for 5 days. Should have gone to the hospital then or doctor. Then I got hit with another sickness on top of it. Or maybe it was the same one. Who knows. All I know is that I never want another tube to go up my nose and down my throat again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No, but I had hearing loss - permanent from it. I have a ringing in my right ear. I remember the morning I woke up with it. I could not stand. I had to hold onto a wall. Then I had one bite of toast. I almost did not make it to the bathroom. I was in bed for 5 days. Should have gone to the hospital then or doctor. Then I got hit with another sickness on top of it. Or maybe it was the same one. Who knows. All I know is that I never want another tube to go up my nose and down my throat again.


I know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/what-is-your-biblical-profession?smff=fb Harpist


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/what-is-your-biblical-profession?smff=fb Harpist


?? Blacksmith ??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my, you were reading my mind.
> 
> If I had the time, would love to add up all the pages.
> 
> ...


You're making great use of your 4000 yards! What is the fibre?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I hope so, WCK...he certainly is giving off all the early clues!


That would be quite a sacrifice for Yarnie and Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> My father use to go to McD every day for coffee and an english muffin. He would go on his way to the golf course and one of the servers would have his breakfast ready for him every morning. I went in there after he died and told them. They enjoyed his company in the early morning hours and commented that he was always in a good mood. I thought that was nice of them.


It was nice that you let them know about your Dad. When I don't see a regular for a while, I wonder if they're ok.

I think they enjoy getting to know their "regulars". Even though Mom and her friends just go on Saturdays when the weather is good, they always got a friendly welcome.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The Girl Scouts are all out selling their cookies now. It's prime cookie time. I have my GS cookie stash in the freezer. Thin Mints and the shortbread are my favorites.


They sell their cookies here in spring and/or fall; too cold and unpredictable to sell in the winter.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> That is very nice of you to recommend us to your friend. However, I must say that I would not do the reverse. I would never send a friend of mine, no matter her politics, to the threads that the left frequents. Never. All I see on the lib threads are one-upmanship with one another and snarky remarks aimed primarily at the right.
> 
> That you send a friend to us is indicative of the kind of people that we are! Thank you for the compliment.


Hi Gers,

It also says how much I love my friend and I think you will enjoy her too. She can always go her own path once she settles in and figures stuff out. Ha Ha. Maybe it says something nice about me also.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that is so good of you to let everyone know about your Daddy. Mine used to go to the coffee shop across from the shop. It is good for men to shoot the bull with their buds. I wish my DH had that. He is too talky for me. Plus men have different interest that us.


When we renovated the front room, DH hired a retired guy to help with the drywall. This guy said he became a member of the ROMEO club when he reitired -- "retired old men eating out". They meet at the McD at Walmart most days. Would be good for your DH to get out with the guys once in a while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> That is very nice of you to recommend us to your friend. However, I must say that I would not do the reverse. I would never send a friend of mine, no matter her politics, to the threads that the left frequents. Never. All I see on the lib threads are one-upmanship with one another and snarky remarks aimed primarily at the right.
> 
> That you send a friend to us is indicative of the kind of people that we are! Thank you for the compliment.


I don't think I would even send someone I didn't like very much over there - at least not without a big warning.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think we are moving past the zombie state. Thanks for asking . Thanks for the special prayers too. XX


So happy to hear that. We've missed you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Baltimore steals football teams


I know the Colts were stolen from Baltimore. Who did Baltimore steal? Were the Ravens in another city? I don't keep up much, just knew about the Colts because DH was crazy about them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My father use to go to McD every day for coffee and an english muffin. He would go on his way to the golf course and one of the servers would have his breakfast ready for him every morning. I went in there after he died and told them. They enjoyed his company in the early morning hours and commented that he was always in a good mood. I thought that was nice of them.


Very nice. And nice of you to let them know. I'm sure they missed him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> No, but I had hearing loss - permanent from it. I have a ringing in my right ear. I remember the morning I woke up with it. I could not stand. I had to hold onto a wall. Then I had one bite of toast. I almost did not make it to the bathroom. I was in bed for 5 days. Should have gone to the hospital then or doctor. Then I got hit with another sickness on top of it. Or maybe it was the same one. Who knows. All I know is that I never want another tube to go up my nose and down my throat again.


That's awful that you had permanent hearing loss. Did the ringing stop after a while? DB#2 had ringing in the ears for quite a while and he says it's one of the worst things to go through.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Don't forget "PUPPY BOWL"....it on Animal Plant right now!


Oh, that's right! But DH is up from his nap and football reigns here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think I would even send someone I didn't like very much over there - at least not without a big warning.


Howdy Ms. Kitty,

I sent Bobbi here because I thought it would be a good fit. I did not have to give any warning - most of you are just fine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/what-is-your-biblical-profession?smff=fb Harpist


King? '
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Of course, it can't really count since I'm retired. Had to tweak the questions to fit.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're making great use of your 4000 yards! What is the fibre?


It was everything, and I mean everything in a colorful batt. Merino, alpaca, llama, quivet (sp)........ about 15 different animal fibers.

Now I am working on my Blue Face Leister and my Romney. They are on different wheels so I don't have to worry about bobbins.

Got 6 rows of my Orenburg scarf done, then the puppy woke up. I plied some yarn yesterday. May put it in a skein tonight, wash it then let it dry by the wood stove. We will see what the little demon, I mean darling, will let me do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It was everything, and I mean everything in a colorful batt. Merino, alpaca, llama, quivet (sp)........ about 15 different animal fibers.
> 
> Now I am working on my Blue Face Leister and my Romney. They are on different wheels so I don't have to worry about bobbins.
> 
> Got 6 rows of my Orenburg scarf done, then the puppy woke up. I plied some yarn yesterday. May put it in a skein tonight, wash it then let it dry by the wood stove. We will see what the little demon, I mean darling, will let me do.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Howdy Ms. Kitty,
> 
> I sent Bobbi here because I thought it would be a good fit. I did not have to give any warning - most of you are just fine.


What a judgmental comment. We are all fine. In fact we are wonderful.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> What a judgmental comment. We are all fine. In fact we are wonderful.


Now could that be the reason I sent her, Lakes?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/gregs/what-is-your-biblical-profession?smff=fb Harpist


cup bearer


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Now could that be the reason I sent her, Lakes?


I smell a troll. Yarnie, raise the drawbridge and fill the moat


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I smell a troll. Yarnie, raise the drawbridge and fill the moat


Now that is nuts. Fine. I will call her and tell her not to aggravate herself here. I was under the assumption that she would be happy here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Prophet


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's awful that you had permanent hearing loss. Did the ringing stop after a while? DB#2 had ringing in the ears for quite a while and he says it's one of the worst things to go through.


The ringing comes and goes now. Low salt - that is important. If you have too much salt the fluid in your ear sets it off. Caffeine too. I only have one cup of coffee a day. Now, I do not add salt to anything. Almost anything. Your taste adjusts.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds pretty good to me Gali! How did you manage to save the Girl Scout cookies for so long??


I go to girlscout.org and there is a link to plug in your zipcode and it will tell you where, in your area, that they have a booth set up and selling. It was at Lowe's and last week-end it was Family Video. They make it way to easy to get GS cookies, and I like that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I go to girlscout.org and there is a link to plug in your zipcode and it will tell you where, in your area, that they have a booth set up and selling. It was at Lowe's and last week-end it was Family Video. They make it way to easy to get GS cookies, and I like that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love Thin Mints and Scotchbread cookies (Not sure if the Scotchbread is the right name). The only problem is that they are sooooo expensive.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The last time I was in the Netherlands, their toilets had 2 buttons -- one for a quick flush and the other for heavy duty :XD: The big question is whether the cost of having the options offsets a standard model??


Instead of standing there pondering what the best flushing option to choose, I say push both buttons at the same time, that should take care of it. :-D :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I love Thin Mints and Scotchbread cookies (Not sure if the Scotchbread is the right name). The only problem is that they are sooooo expensive.


 Shortbread but scotchbread is close enough :-D yes that is my favorite and the peanutbutter ones. I agree they are a bit pricey.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I smell a troll. Yarnie, raise the drawbridge and fill the moat


HAHAHAHAHAHA That's one of the reasons I love it here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just too cute not to share!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Shortbread but scotchbread is close enough :-D yes that is my favorite and the peanutbutter ones. I agree they are a bit pricey.


That's what I meant! Shortbread - yummm. Thank you for giving me the right word.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I smell a troll. Yarnie, raise the drawbridge and fill the moat


Will do!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will do!


Wow! They are close - those alligators!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow! They are close - those alligators!


Yep, & they are hungry!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yep, & they are hungry!


Yikes! Be careful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Howdy Ms. Kitty,
> 
> I sent Bobbi here because I thought it would be a good fit. I did not have to give any warning - most of you are just fine.


We are. Good luck with your move, a big change for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> It was everything, and I mean everything in a colorful batt. Merino, alpaca, llama, quivet (sp)........ about 15 different animal fibers.
> 
> Now I am working on my Blue Face Leister and my Romney. They are on different wheels so I don't have to worry about bobbins.
> 
> Got 6 rows of my Orenburg scarf done, then the puppy woke up. I plied some yarn yesterday. May put it in a skein tonight, wash it then let it dry by the wood stove. We will see what the little demon, I mean darling, will let me do.


I'm envious; it sounds wonderful. Did you get your qiviut from Alaska?
Spinning is still on my bucket list.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Instead of standing there pondering what the best flushing option to choose, I say push both buttons at the same time, that should take care of it. :-D :-D


That should create a really good vortex :lol:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Check today's posts under Pictures. I recommend we check daily for new users joining D&P. Here's what I see happening. First PoorPearl lays groundwork with a fairly nice post. That in itself is out of character. She hates us, and the post was not about anything we had been talking about much. She was looking for an intro.
> 
> Now, a new user starts posting work. That in itself is unusual. New users are usually rather shy. Then the posts are oddly unbelievable. The next step will be that user seeking to join D&P. The user will lay low like WombNoMore Troll did. By the way, I have seen Wombie posting her supposed work on the Liberal sites. It, like what I saw today, is also suspect to me.
> 
> The final part of this game will be the newbie will explode all over D&P and PoorPearl will be orchestrating the entire thing. I really think this newbie is an alternative ID for Wombie.v my recommendation is if this user shows up we ignore her for awhile. I am starting a list of suspect newbies today. If this person never shows up, fine. If she does, I'll be aware.


You're one of those people I've rarely met in my life (thank G-d) who truly makes my skin crawl.

Look at what you've written. Your above assessment/prediction does nothing more than to prove that you madam, are off your rocker. Grow up.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey KC, your prediction proved to be correct once again. WTG


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm envious; it sounds wonderful. Did you get your qiviut from Alaska?
> Spinning is still on my bucket list.


No it was part of the blend in the roving.

I am using qiviut (thanks for knowing how to spell it) for my Orenburg scarf. That is what came with the pattern. It is soft, and nice to knit with, but it is way to expensive to use except for special occasions. But then again, life is a special occasion, soooooooooooooo why not?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/i-petion-white-house-award-chris-kyle-medal-honor-his-ultimate-sacrifice-our-country/YVRMwR73

I found out about this petition to get the WH to award Chris Kyle the Metal of Honor he and his family deserves. I plan on passing this on to my friends so they can choose to sign it if they want to do.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone have snow?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

He had his Phil...!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/i-petion-white-house-award-chris-kyle-medal-honor-his-ultimate-sacrifice-our-country/YVRMwR73
> 
> I found out about this petition to get the WH to award Chris Kyle the Metal of Honor he and his family deserves. I plan on passing this on to my friends so they can choose to sign it if they want to do.


Thanks LTL, will do! Here the working link without the 's'

http://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/i-petion-white-house-award-chris-kyle-medal-honor-his-ultimate-sacrifice-our-country/YVRMwR73


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think I would even send someone I didn't like very much over there - at least not without a big warning.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Does anyone have snow?


We had a dusting one day of about 1 inch. It was a tough go, they ran out of milk at the grocery store! Okay, I exaggerated a little...but not as much as you think! LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your feedback on dishcloths.

I'm still undecided if I'll like one once I make and try using one.

I did rework the graph and reduced the pattern of 47 stitches to 31 stitches. As you suggested WBee, the original pattern had a 4 stitch seed border which I'll reduce to 3 sts.

I'm going to make that same heart pattern again and see what finished size I create this time.

Thanks everyone! It was fun making a graph - new experience for me. I have several other DC patterns that I can try and see what I think of those.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It was everything, and I mean everything in a colorful batt. Merino, alpaca, llama, quivet (sp)........ about 15 different animal fibers.
> 
> Now I am working on my Blue Face Leister and my Romney. They are on different wheels so I don't have to worry about bobbins.
> 
> Got 6 rows of my Orenburg scarf done, then the puppy woke up. I plied some yarn yesterday. May put it in a skein tonight, wash it then let it dry by the wood stove. We will see what the little demon, I mean darling, will let me do.


Those yarns are dreamy! I saw, and felt, Qiviut in Alaska and it was awesome, but it was so expensive I couldn't decide what to make with it...maybe a wristband! LOL What color is the scarf? Please post a pic when its finished!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Your dishcloth is very pretty KPG and I think your DS would love it. I don't make DC myself because I'm lucky enough to have my Mom make them! Her's are usually smaller, 8 x 8 and sometimes she uses finer weight cottons so they aren't as bulky. They wash up well if you put them in the dishwasher so they stay fresh. They also make excellent body wash cloths.


I'm amazed - you wash them in the dishwasher - I'd never have thought of that!

I'm going to make more and see what I think.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree with Wendy that your DC looks good. However, if you want it smaller, use a size 1 or 2 needle. I bought some small gauge AddiClick cables (not interchangeables) that I could use for this, and I have used them for other projects. I might make some for gifts as you are doing, but I won't make any for myself.


I have a size 1 and 2 needle set but it was a bit awkward using the weight of yarn I did on the 3, so I regraphed the pattern and eliminated 10 stitches so on the same 3 needle with the same yarn, I'll have a smaller finished cloth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Glad to hear from you CB. I know you were worried about your son. Also glad he came through the surgery with no complications and with family there to keep an eye on him. I hope you get better now. Your meds should be kicking in and alleviating your symptoms soon. God is great and he provides what we need. Bless him forever.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Check today's posts under Pictures. I recommend we check daily for new users joining D&P. Here's what I see happening. First PoorPearl lays groundwork with a fairly nice post. That in itself is out of character. She hates us, and the post was not about anything we had been talking about much. She was looking for an intro.
> 
> Now, a new user starts posting work. That in itself is unusual. New users are usually rather shy. Then the posts are oddly unbelievable. The next step will be that user seeking to join D&P. The user will lay low like WombNoMore Troll did. By the way, I have seen Wombie posting her supposed work on the Liberal sites. It, like what I saw today, is also suspect to me.
> 
> The final part of this game will be the newbie will explode all over D&P and PoorPearl will be orchestrating the entire thing. I really think this newbie is an alternative ID for Wombie.v my recommendation is if this user shows up we ignore her for awhile. I am starting a list of suspect newbies today. If this person never shows up, fine. If she does, I'll be aware.


Be wary of any new user with a start date of July 2014 or later. I agree, the 'newbie' is someone we all know well and the three pieces were not hand knit by her. She is looking for attention and got it. Notice she refuses to identify a pattern, the specific yarns and other pertinent questions - love the intentionally broken English and typos too. I cannot believe how desperate she is and how gullible others are and they don't recognize who they are praising. There are still names being used that are her as well which Admin has not eliminated. Yawn.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm amazed - you wash them in the dishwasher - I'd never have thought of that!
> 
> I'm going to make more and see what I think.


Here are a few that are not in the wash. Made with left over cotton yarn. I love them & wouldn't use anything else. They never leave lint when you wash off the counter tops & dry quickly on the faucet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey KC, your prediction proved to be correct once again. WTG


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here are a few that are not in the wash. Made with left over cotton yarn. I love them & wouldn't use anything else. They never leave lint when you wash off the counter tops & dry quickly on the faucet.


I would never have thought of using crochet thread to make a DC. That almost makes me want to make some. I assume it is #10? I bought some different sized crochet threads when I was playing around with making edgings for embroidered pillowcases. I eventually found (Hobby Lobby) some #30 colored thread. That would be too fine. But, I bought some #10 and #20, but I saw some #5 at the store too. Mine is mostly white. I wish it was softer as I would use it to make baby wash clothes. I do like, however, the Love that Cotton yarn at Hobby Lobby. I squeeze some of it regularly when I visit that store.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here are a few that are not in the wash. Made with left over cotton yarn. I love them & wouldn't use anything else. They never leave lint when you wash off the counter tops & dry quickly on the faucet.


Thank you. I'm still going to make and try one myself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gali - I LOVE your new avatar. You are a gorgeous couple, and you look like the ball of fun and energy exactly as I picture you.

In your honor, I'm using the avatar that started a fire storm - you're fault!

Love ya, Gal!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you. I'm still going to make and try one myself.


I have never used a knitted DC, but I have used crochet ones, they were more of an open weave, nothing fancy, friend made them. I noticed that with just plain water that granite tops are streak free. They are ok, but I'm not a big fan. You heart design is lovely.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I have never used a knitted DC, but I have used crochet ones, they were more of an open weave, nothing fancy, friend made them. I noticed that with just plain water that granite tops are streak free. They are ok, but I'm not a big fan. You heart design is lovely.


I'll have to remember that when choosing a new countertop. We have plans to do some remodeling soon.

YOU are the lovely one.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here are a few that are not in the wash. Made with left over cotton yarn. I love them & wouldn't use anything else. They never leave lint when you wash off the counter tops & dry quickly on the faucet.


Nice dishcloths Jane. Maybe I need to revisit using one that is knitted. Thanks for posting


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> He had his Phil...!


Perfect!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gali - I LOVE your new avatar. You are a gorgeous couple, and you look like the ball of fun and energy exactly as I picture you.
> 
> In your honor, I'm using the avatar that started a fire storm - you're fault!
> 
> Love ya, Gal!


Thanks KPG
Ha Ha, I love your avatar. The firestorm is always a spark away. PP is an Avatar Dictator, Sloth is working for Match.com and The wombat has crawling skin disease, I wish them well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I would never have thought of using crochet thread to make a DC. That almost makes me want to make some. I assume it is #10? I bought some different sized crochet threads when I was playing around with making edgings for embroidered pillowcases. I eventually found (Hobby Lobby) some #30 colored thread. That would be too fine. But, I bought some #10 and #20, but I saw some #5 at the store too. Mine is mostly white. I wish it was softer as I would use it to make baby wash clothes. I do like, however, the Love that Cotton yarn at Hobby Lobby. I squeeze some of it regularly when I visit that store.


Yes, the crochet thread was size 10 as I used 2 threads with one off white & blue together as had just enough of both for this cloth with just a few inches left. It works perfectly with a size 6 knitting needles.

My dish cloths comes out the size of yarn as have used pieces of different colors, but don't know how to connect the cotton yarn as it always frays. I tie a knot then knit with the tails into the pattern so the ends frays when washed. Could you help me with connecting those ends together?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thanks KPG
> Ha Ha, I love your avatar. The firestorm is always a spark away. PP is an Avatar Dictator, Sloth is working for Match.com and The wombat has crawling skin disease, I wish them well.


 :XD: :-D .... can't breathe .... :XD:  :-D

We are the happy bunch here in Denim Country!!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks KPG
> Ha Ha, I love your avatar. The firestorm is always a spark away. PP is an Avatar Dictator, Sloth is working for Match.com and The wombat has crawling skin disease, I wish them well.


You are such a wonderful looking lady & your DH certainly is handsome. Your words are wise. Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, I'm nearly finished undecorating and storing things away until next year but must finish and vacuum and go on to other work.

Glad to hear those who were sick are healing.

Will be back to chat later. I'm anxious to type up my revised hearts DC pattern and give it another try. Then I'll make a double sided one for another gift.

Jane - still love your knitting mouse.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :-D .... can't breathe .... :XD:  :-D
> 
> We are the happy bunch here in Denim Country!!!!


Yes, that is the perfect word. Happy........


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks dear lady, oh by the way we are holding down the fort in Indiana....we got every bit of 18 inches of snow. 
The chili is in the crockpot, snow removal is about to begin.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, the crochet thread was size 10 as I used 2 threads with one off white & blue together as had just enough of both for this cloth with just a few inches left. It works perfectly with a size 6 knitting needles.
> 
> My dish cloths comes out the size of yarn as have used pieces of different colors, but don't know how to connect the cotton yarn as it always frays. I tie a knot then knit with the tails into the pattern so the ends frays when washed. Could you help me with connecting those ends together?


Could you use the Russian join so you have no ends?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks KPG
> Ha Ha, I love your avatar. The firestorm is always a spark away. PP is an Avatar Dictator, Sloth is working for Match.com and The wombat has crawling skin disease, I wish them well.


Thanks Gal. You made me laugh this morning. Ha. You missed out on a great person who would have done well with your group. Your loss - like the SeaHawks.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Gal. You made me laugh this morning. Ha. You missed out on a great person who would have done well with your group. Your loss - like the SeaHawks.


It was your mistake. Nice people find us without the help of liberals. Nice people rarely have friends who ARE liberals. They might inherit family with liberal tendencies, but they don't deliberately choose to befriend them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am feeling better. I had to close my eyes for about 2 days. Everything was spinning. Funny thing is I could knit. I just couldn't move my head to either side. Sleeping in the chair helped . I couldn't lay down because of the getting up or turning over. I hope no one every has to go thru that spinning. It was terrible.
> My DS is doing great. He had the best surgeon. I am glad he finally had the surgery. He is just sore and his back hurts some. He has been taking walks to help his discomfort.
> Joeys how is your DD doing after her emergency surgery? I hope she is doing as well as my son.
> Thanks for the prayers. I felt them. Love y'all!♥
> I hope everyone doesn't get much snow tomorrow . Stay warm all the north and northwest folks. It has been like spring here but I didn't get to enjoy it.


Did you have vertigo, CB? Were you nauseous? I had a spell similar to yours about a month ago. Laid me up for most of the day. It was awful, I agree.
Glad your DS is post surgery and up and moving around. That is so helpful for quick recovery. 14" of snow, so far. DS plowed but 4" more in the driveway. We're staying put.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, they should. We have some that have no repeating melody and no rhyme. If you can't read music, you're sunk like a skunk!
> I love the traditional music.


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I grew up in Baltimore, and they were CRAZY for the Orioles and the Colts. Both great teams back then. Now they love the Ravens, but hearts were broken when the Colts left in the middle of the night - for Indianapolis! My DH is just now getting over it.
> 
> Baltimore is such a sports town - they are rabid fans.
> 
> ...


I guess some cities are full of 'rabid' fans!  :lol: 
We also have a very nice, functional, and recently remodeled to the tune of over a million $ stadium, but Roger Goodell says we need a new one to the tune of 1 BILLION!!!! We don't have great wealth around here and the state isn't going to pay for it, the TAXPAYERS ARE!!! Luckily, we have about 10 yrs grace period before anything has to be done.

I too remember the 'middle of the night Colts' slithering out of Baltimore'. It was pretty sleazy thing for them to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Did you have vertigo, CB? Were you nauseous? I had a spell similar to yours about a month ago. Laid me up for most of the day. It was awful, I agree.
> Glad your DS is post surgery and up and moving around. That is so helpful for quick recovery. 14" of snow, so far. DS plowed but 4" more in the driveway. We're staying put.♥


Yes . It was the worst spinning I have ever had. Dizzy is not even the word for it. I just woke up one morning and turned my head and the room started spinning. I was nauseous for a little while. Then every morning for 3 more days then I was unable to walk talk or move my head without getting sick . I had to keep my eyes closed for 2 or 3 days. So terrible. I am still a little dizzy but no spinning. Thank You Jesus! Is that what happened to you too?
My DS is doing great so far. I pray he doesn't over do anything before time.
You stay inside out of the snow and keep warm.
How is your mil?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Could you use the Russian join so you have no ends?


I'll google the Russian join as never used it. Thanks.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I'll google the Russian join as never used it. Thanks.


I use it all the time and love it. It was one of the first new techniques I learned when I joined KP. I've never had it fail to work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I'm nearly finished undecorating and storing things away until next year but must finish and vacuum and go on to other work.
> 
> Glad to hear those who were sick are healing.
> 
> ...


Thanks as I love your hair! My hair is short because I sweat a lot & must wash it daily.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It was your mistake. Nice people find us without the help of liberals. Nice people rarely have friends who ARE liberals. They might inherit family with liberal tendencies, but they don't deliberately choose to befriend them.


Indeed it was my mistake. Bobbi and I met in kindergarten - 63 years ago. I don't think we were much interested in politics - getting to the painting easel was more important.

Again - my intentions were good - the outcome was bad.

I have many conservative friends that I deliberately made. How do you explain that?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I use it all the time and love it. It was one of the first new techniques I learned when I joined KP. I've never had it fail to work.


I just now googled the Russian join & will use it. What would you suggest for the cast on or ending yarn to stop it from fraying?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It was your mistake. Nice people find us without the help of liberals. Nice people rarely have friends who ARE liberals. They might inherit family with liberal tendencies, but they don't deliberately choose to befriend them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . It was the worst spinning I have ever had. Dizzy is not even the word for it. I just woke up one morning and turned my head and the room started spinning. I was nauseous for a little while. Then every morning for 3 more days then I was unable to walk talk or move my head without getting sick . I had to keep my eyes closed for 2 or 3 days. So terrible. I am still a little dizzy but no spinning. Thank You Jesus! Is that what happened to you too?
> My DS is doing great so far. I pray he doesn't over do anything before time.
> You stay inside out of the snow and keep warm.
> How is your mil?


Glad you are better CB as praying for you & DS.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Indeed it was my mistake. Bobbi and I met in kindergarten - 63 years ago. I don't think we were much interested in politics - getting to the painting easel was more important.
> 
> Again - my intentions were good - the outcome was bad.
> 
> I have many conservative friends that I deliberately made. How do you explain that?


Don't forget to tell Bobbi about the part you played in the wallpapering attack the liberals made on Denim. She might view you AND us differently!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Now that is nuts. Fine. I will call her and tell her not to aggravate herself here. I was under the assumption that she would be happy here.


i dont think she's been on here yet. Unless I missed her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The ringing comes and goes now. Low salt - that is important. If you have too much salt the fluid in your ear sets it off. Caffeine too. I only have one cup of coffee a day. Now, I do not add salt to anything. Almost anything. Your taste adjusts.


I found it took me three weeks to stop missing salt. Except on eggs. I salt eggs.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Don't forget to tell Bobbi about the part you played in the wallpapering attack the liberals made on Denim. She might view you AND us differently!


Gers - do you really think she is going to change her mind about me after 63 years? We argue politics all the time. We are both good sports about the other's POV.

Get over the wallpapering. Ancient history.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> No it was part of the blend in the roving.
> 
> I am using qiviut (thanks for knowing how to spell it) for my Orenburg scarf. That is what came with the pattern. It is soft, and nice to knit with, but it is way to expensive to use except for special occasions. But then again, life is a special occasion, soooooooooooooo why not?


I love that! Life is a special occasion - those are words to remember, LTL. Lovely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have a size 1 and 2 needle set but it was a bit awkward using the weight of yarn I did on the 3, so I regraphed the pattern and eliminated 10 stitches so on the same 3 needle with the same yarn, I'll have a smaller finished cloth.


I didn't use a 7 as I said. I was a 6. I'd like to try using a smaller needle but would have to add stitches. What weight yarn did you use?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are a few that are not in the wash. Made with left over cotton yarn. I love them & wouldn't use anything else. They never leave lint when you wash off the counter tops & dry quickly on the faucet.


Nice variety! That makes it so much fun to do.

Very helpful on the needle sizes and finished product. Thanks, Jane. I'm saving this for future reference.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I just now googled the Russian join & will use it. What would you suggest for the cast on or ending yarn to stop it from fraying?


For casting on, do the join. Then use your crochet hook to crochet the first loop. Change to knitting needles and put the loop on one and do the cable cast on to get the # of stitches needed. For the castoff when you get to the end use the thread/ysrn to crochet an edging or make an iCord loop so you can hang the DC if you choose. Then, I would mark the end, undo the iCord, and do a join at the marked spot. Then I'd redo the iCord and use a needle and thread to tack the join point to the edge. If you have a zig zag sewing machine, you could use it to speed the process up. I agree that you want to avoid as many ends in a DC as possible. I imagine that even well hidden ends might become loose with repeated washing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I would never have thought of using crochet thread to make a DC. That almost makes me want to make some. I assume it is #10? I bought some different sized crochet threads when I was playing around with making edgings for embroidered pillowcases. I eventually found (Hobby Lobby) some #30 colored thread. That would be too fine. But, I bought some #10 and #20, but I saw some #5 at the store too. Mine is mostly white. I wish it was softer as I would use it to make baby wash clothes. I do like, however, the Love that Cotton yarn at Hobby Lobby. I squeeze some of it regularly when I visit that store.


Thanks for this info on crochet yarn. I'll have to take a look at that. I would like a finer yarn for the dishcloths.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Gal. You made me laugh this morning. Ha. You missed out on a great person who would have done well with your group. Your loss - like the SeaHawks.


I'm not feeling a loss - like most of DenimCountry.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lots of whining by liberals that their latest attack plan didn't work. But, we know they don't have a life of their own. Bobbie should be invited to SQM's liberal threads. I doubt she'd be a friend for long, if she exists and truly is a conservative.

I think WombNoMore's response proved she is Bobbie and was just blown away that we saw through her new personna.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I found it took me three weeks to stop missing salt. Except on eggs. I salt eggs.


Glad you do not miss it, Bon. I don't really. Sometimes on a salad. I reach for the pepper instead. When I boil pasta, I put no salt in. Once the sauce is on, I don't miss it at all. Plus, cheese is very salty. So, when I add cheese, that does the trick.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning D&P friends all across this fruited plain and beyond &#9829;
I have a knitting question that I hope you will answer...
All day yesterday I designed a baby afghan for one of Bills grand babies to be. If one of them is a boy is it too girly to have lacey butterflies on an afghan? The yarn is white.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I guess some cities are full of 'rabid' fans!  :lol:
> We also have a very nice, functional, and recently remodeled to the tune of over a million $ stadium, but Roger Goodell says we need a new one to the tune of 1 BILLION!!!! We don't have great wealth around here and the state isn't going to pay for it, the TAXPAYERS ARE!!! Luckily, we have about 10 yrs grace period before anything has to be done.
> 
> I too remember the 'middle of the night Colts' slithering out of Baltimore'. It was pretty sleazy thing for them to do.


I don't know how they get away with it. The stadiums I mean. Or is it stadii?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends all across this fruited plain and beyond ♥
> I have a knitting question that I hope you will answer...
> All day yesterday I designed a baby afghan for one of Bills grand babies to be. If one of them is a boy is it too girly to have lacey butterflies on an afghan? The yarn is white.


I think butterflies are great for boys or girls.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . It was the worst spinning I have ever had. Dizzy is not even the word for it. I just woke up one morning and turned my head and the room started spinning. I was nauseous for a little while. Then every morning for 3 more days then I was unable to walk talk or move my head without getting sick . I had to keep my eyes closed for 2 or 3 days. So terrible. I am still a little dizzy but no spinning. Thank You Jesus! Is that what happened to you too?
> My DS is doing great so far. I pray he doesn't over do anything before time.
> You stay inside out of the snow and keep warm.
> How is your mil?


It sounds awful, CB. I'm glad you're better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I use it all the time and love it. It was one of the first new techniques I learned when I joined KP. I've never had it fail to work.


All right, all right. I'll try the Russian join again. I just tie a knot and weave in the ends. But I'll give it a go.I know this is for Janeway, but I'm reading and learning along with her. Thanks, KC.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knit crazy said:



> Lots of whining by liberals that their latest attack plan didn't work. But, we know they don't have a life of their own. Bobbie should be invited to SQM's liberal threads. I doubt she'd be a friend for long, if she exists and truly is a conservative.
> 
> I think WombNoMore's response proved she is Bobbie and was just blown away that we saw through her new personna.


Either you are nuts or drunk. (Why not both?) Or is it the funny cigarettes you smoke? Move on. I admit it was a mistake to send her here. I am sure she will see the same on her own.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> Gers - do you really think she is going to change her mind about me after 63 years? We argue politics all the time. We are both good sports about the other's POV.
> 
> Get over the wallpapering. Ancient history.


 If you feel the need to sponsor her you are free to start a new thread, or rekindle NB.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galinipper said:


> If you feel the need to sponsor her you are free to start a new thread, or rekindle NB.


Now that is a smart idea. Thanks.

You look lovely in your avatar. I pictured you quite differently with the jean jacket. Your 'lover' is handsome also.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Indeed it was my mistake. Bobbi and I met in kindergarten - 63 years ago. I don't think we were much interested in politics - getting to the painting easel was more important.
> 
> Again - my intentions were good - the outcome was bad.
> 
> I have many conservative friends that I deliberately made. How do you explain that?


I don't usually talk politics with someone when meeting a new person.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for this info on crochet yarn. I'll have to take a look at that. I would like a finer yarn for the dishcloths.


#30 is thread weight, really fine. But, it works up great for edgings. I know you all know that DH and I are antique dealers as a side business. About 3 years ago, a fellow dealer had this little cabinet for sale. It matched the sewing machine cabinet that I inherited from my mom, circa 1940. My DH refinished it (stripped it sanded it, and stained it a little lighter mahogany shade. Then he reloaded the crochet thread cones in the holder area inside. It truly looks wonderful. I am afraid to use the crochet thread on the cones. They perfect it, and I never be able to replace them. I keep prompting DH to refinish my mom's sewing machine cabinet to match. Maybe this is my year. I'll have to be extra nice to DH.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't usually talk politics with someone when meeting a new person. I think it depends on how important politics will be to a friendship. It's not something I usually think about when meeting someone, but right now the country is do divided that it seems to be a big factor. Too much animosity over policies. I'm afraid it will only change when we have a common enemy so powerful that we forget our differences. It looks like we're headed in that direction, but don't let me start on that. I can be a doomsdayer on that subject.
> 
> I don't think it's so much liberal or conservative as it is the manner in which ideas are shared. It only takes one slightly ambiguous word to get people upset - no, not just upset, but furious. Now there's so much bad history between two groups on here that it is almost insurmountable. It's a shame and pointless in my opinion.


My bonnie Bonnie is always so sensible. Thanks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my, you were reading my mind.
> 
> If I had the time, would love to add up all the pages.
> 
> ...


Would really like to see it. You must have enough yarn to make a short coat . Maybe on knitting machine, then you can say you finish it in a day or two. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> My bonnie Bonnie is always so sensible. Thanks.


I just hate to see people disliking each other. I can't help it - it's just the way I am. It truly makes me sad. Overly- sensitive maybe.

I guess I should just understand that we're all different, and some people like a little battle mixed in with their knitting. Maybe that's a good combination - like tart cranberries in sweet cereal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends all across this fruited plain and beyond ♥
> I have a knitting question that I hope you will answer...
> All day yesterday I designed a baby afghan for one of Bills grand babies to be. If one of them is a boy is it too girly to have lacey butterflies on an afghan? The yarn is white.


Hi WBee, I personally would not make lacey butterflies on an afghan intended for a boy. Only my opinion, so take it for just that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> #30 is thread weight, really fine. But, it works up great for edgings. I know you all know that DH and I are antique dealers as a side business. About 3 years ago, a fellow dealer had this little cabinet for sale. It matched the sewing machine cabinet that I inherited from my mom, circa 1940. My DH refinished it (stripped it sanded it, and stained it a little lighter mahogany shade. Then he reloaded the crochet thread cones in the holder area inside. It truly looks wonderful. I am afraid to use the crochet thread on the cones. They perfect it, and I never be able to replace them. I keep prompting DH to refinish my mom's sewing machine cabinet to match. Maybe this is my year. I'll have to be extra nice to DH.


I'd love to see that. It sounds beautiful. I wouldn't use the cones either if they're irreplaceable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm off. Getting philosophical - never a good thing for me. 

Speaking of not good things, what about that game last night! I have no words to explain the plunge from joy to despair. 

Oh well, there's always next year. Maybe the Falcons - looking forward to that new Billion Dollar Plus Stadium (good name for it?) - will transform into a winning team and finally sock it to old Tom, the patriot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Seems the groundhog is saying 6 more weeks of winter. Our winter has been so mild that I can't complain, but I hope those with the extremes have got past the worst of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems the groundhog is saying 6 more weeks of winter. Our winter has been so mild that I can't complain, but I hope those with the extremes have got past the worst of it.


Cute little guy. Who said boys can't knit.

Groundhogs are boys, aren't they? I mean, a girl groundhog?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That is very nice of you to recommend us to your friend. However, I must say that I would not do the reverse. I would never send a friend of mine, no matter her politics, to the threads that the left frequents. Never. All I see on the lib threads are one-upmanship with one another and snarky remarks aimed primarily at the right.
> 
> That you send a friend to us is indicative of the kind of people that we are! Thank you for the compliment.


Thinking the same thing Why(?) Would think as your friend she would enjoy your company more then those on here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I just hate to see people disliking each other. I can't help it - it's just the way I am. It truly makes me sad. Overly- sensitive maybe.
> 
> I guess I should just understand that we're all different, and some people like a little battle mixed in with their knitting. Maybe that's a good combination - like tart cranberries in sweet cereal.


Bonnie you are a kind and good person. I NEVER choose a friend based on their political beliefs. I choose a person because I like the PERSON and couldn't care less his/her positions on civics.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends all across this fruited plain and beyond ♥
> I have a knitting question that I hope you will answer...
> All day yesterday I designed a baby afghan for one of Bills grand babies to be. If one of them is a boy is it too girly to have lacey butterflies on an afghan? The yarn is white.


I probably wouldn't do butterflies for a boy. Maybe a bumble bee or an animal. I usually make baby blankets a little larger than most patterns for them because I want the child to love it until they start school (or later). That's what has happened with the ones my great nieces received. Babies don't care what's on the blanket. Toddler boys do start recognizing "boy" toys and patterns vs. "girl" toys/patterns. So I usually pick a pattern that doesn't differentiate. I don't want to feed the pattern of sex typing, but I do want my work to be used for many years.

I made this late last fall. It would look great in white.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-blanket

I am going to do another cabled baby blanket in a muted gold color. I love the first pattern, but I want a pattern with a large cable down the center and smaller cables on the sides (like the one above).

I liked the blue-blanket pattern so well that I am going to make a larger size for myself. I am using LionBrand Heartland yarn on these because it is soft, but allows good cable definition. I will see in April how well it holds up to repeated washings. DH and I leave for California on 4/1, to be there for Austen's 1st birthday on April 4. Our other GS, Grant turns 18 on March 31. So we couldn't leave until after his birthday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems the groundhog is saying 6 more weeks of winter. Our winter has been so mild that I can't complain, but I hope those with the extremes have got past the worst of it.


Same here WCK Jimmy saw his shadow. But I do have problems believing in some animal connected to the rat family.

6 to 8 inches of snow here yesterday. Not sure as wind was blowing and we had white outs. Windows have snow on them. Pine cones from tree all over front yard. Neighbor and husband out with snow blowers, neighbor hads riding mower with plow on front during winter . Everyone on this part of street done by neighbor. He is so nice to all, and does ours if he beats husband out first. But since this man(hubby) had to have two snow blowers think he can do his own. 
Joey said on news you were not to get as much . Did you have white outs there. It was bad here, could not see across the streets at times.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Seems the groundhog is saying 6 more weeks of winter. Our winter has been so mild that I can't complain, but I hope those with the extremes have got past the worst of it.


Love that picture!!!!! glad you are having it mild this year, funny how it can change so quickly.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds awful, CB. I'm glad you're better.


hope all is well and getting better CB.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Cute little guy. Who said boys can't knit.
> 
> Groundhogs are boys, aren't they? I mean, a girl groundhog?


Bonnie, you know it takes girl groundhogs to make baby groundhogs. But, I agree that the groundhog looks like a boy. The picture is so cute!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would really like to see it. You must have enough yarn to make a short coat . Maybe on knitting machine, then you can say you finish it in a day or two. :thumbup:


 :lol: Plus you can show your size 20 body but your coat is only a size 4. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I probably wouldn't do butterflies for a boy. Maybe a bumble bee or an animal. I usually make baby blankets a little larger than most patterns for them because I want the child to love it until they start school (or later). That's what has happened with the ones my great nieces received. Babies don't care what's on the blanket. Toddler boys do start recognizing "boy" toys and patterns vs. "girl" toys/patterns. So I usually pick a pattern that doesn't differentiate. I don't want to feed the pattern of sex typing, but I do want my work to be used for many years.
> 
> I made this late last fall. It would look great in white.
> 
> ...


I love that pattern.
I can't believe that your Austen will be one soon. Can't miss a 18th birthday boy's party either.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes . It was the worst spinning I have ever had. Dizzy is not even the word for it. I just woke up one morning and turned my head and the room started spinning. I was nauseous for a little while. Then every morning for 3 more days then I was unable to walk talk or move my head without getting sick . I had to keep my eyes closed for 2 or 3 days. So terrible. I am still a little dizzy but no spinning. Thank You Jesus! Is that what happened to you too?
> My DS is doing great so far. I pray he doesn't over do anything before time.
> You stay inside out of the snow and keep warm.
> How is your mil?


I've heard it is terrible, I'm glad to see you are recovering. The lady that started a yarn shop a few years back, had to sell it because of Vertigo. She couldn't overcome it. She opened a yarnshop in another town close by after she got back on her feet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I've heard it is terrible, I'm glad to see you are recovering. The lady that started a yarn shop a few years back, had to sell it because of Vertigo. She couldn't overcome it. She opened a yarnshop in another town close by after she got back on her feet.


That is terrible. I think mine had something to do with the flu/cold whatever. My GS and DS did the same thing after they had the sickness. I think it morphed into the ear thing. I am praying that is what I have.
You are a cute couple in your avatar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I forgot to tell everyone my nurse son started in the ER today.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, I am glad your vertigo is getting better. My DH has Mennier's disease. I don't think I spelled it correctly. He has had attacks of vertigo, but it doesn't happen often, and it gets better quicker than yours has. That's why I figured you might have an ear infection. DH watches salt too. I use it in some recipes, but he never adds more. The problem is that so many canned goods have high sodium content and salad dressings are high in it too. I know you will get feeling better soon. God is watching over you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: Plus you can show your size 20 body but your coat is only a size 4. :roll:


also said she needs to sell the coat because it makes her look fat.

if the coat fits ...you must acquit :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot to tell everyone my nurse son started in the ER today.


Great! Tell us how it goes. I would love to have him in the ER taking care of me! He'll see a lot of things in there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> LTL -- looks like we're going to pass by #50 and move right on to #51.


Not yet, may get to 500 pages before turn over. Been done before on KP. But then Admin may be on vaction too. Would not blame Admin with all they have to keep up with on KP.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I am glad your vertigo is getting better. My DH has Mennier's disease. I don't think I spelled it correctly. He has had attacks of vertigo, but it doesn't happen often, and it gets better quicker than yours has. That's why I figured you might have an ear infection. DH watches salt too. I use it in some recipes, but he never adds more. The problem is that so many canned goods have high sodium content and salad dressings are high in it too. I know you will get feeling better soon. God is watching over you.


I had told Yarnie I thought the dizziness was from the ham I bought . It was so salty. I usually can't eat lunchmeat or Chinese food plus canned soup because of the sodium or MSG. I know God is watching over me with all of the prayers y'all sent up for me. Nice to have friends that lift you up when you are down. 
My sister does have Mennier's. She eats out every meal and drinks cokes all day. I think if she ate right she would be better off. Plus she smokes .


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot to tell everyone my nurse son started in the ER today.


Thanks CB, I bet this is a proud day for your GS and family. I'm sure he is nervous. You never know what is going to come thru those ER doors. Yikes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> also said she needs to sell the coat because it makes her look fat.
> 
> if the coat fits ...you must acquit :lol: :lol:


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie you are a kind and good person. I NEVER choose a friend based on their political beliefs. I choose a person because I like the PERSON and couldn't care less his/her positions on civics.


Excellent post. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

SQM said:


> Now that is a smart idea. Thanks.
> 
> You look lovely in your avatar. I pictured you quite differently with the jean jacket. Your 'lover' is handsome also.


Thank you SQM.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

About WAlker,he is ahead in polls from Reblican met up in Iowa but is third from bottom on national polls I saw on TV Sat. 

I still want Ben Carson to run but he is last in national polls.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> It was nice that you let them know about your Dad. When I don't see a regular for a while, I wonder if they're ok.
> 
> I think they enjoy getting to know their "regulars". Even though Mom and her friends just go on Saturdays when the weather is good, they always got a friendly welcome.


The young woman that usually took my father's order liked to kid around with him. She said he reminded her of her grandfather. My father enjoyed talking with her.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had told Yarnie I thought the dizziness was from the ham I bought . It was so salty. I usually can't eat lunchmeat or Chinese food plus canned soup because of the sodium or MSG. I know God is watching over me with all of the prayers y'all sent up for me. Nice to have friends that lift you up when you are down.
> My sister does have Mennier's. She eats out every meal and drinks cokes all day. I think if she ate right she would be better off. Plus she smokes .


I cannot have salt as I swell right away & must take water pills go get rid of the water. They now have "no salt added" veggies now which is good as I'm not able to do much canning.

I do can tomatoes & if need sauce I just cook them down & don't have tomato paste. Roma tomatoes are the best for canning.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, I am glad your vertigo is getting better. My DH has Mennier's disease. I don't think I spelled it correctly. He has had attacks of vertigo, but it doesn't happen often, and it gets better quicker than yours has. That's why I figured you might have an ear infection. DH watches salt too. I use it in some recipes, but he never adds more. The problem is that so many canned goods have high sodium content and salad dressings are high in it too. I know you will get feeling better soon. God is watching over you.


I usually make my own dressing with mayo, lemon juice, pepper & a small amount of Parmesan cheese as cheese is salty. Stir & let set in ref. for an hour or two. Sometimes I use vinegar, extra virgin olive oil & a small amount of sugar.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB you ask about Linen yarn. Got it down by Milwaukee. Think I gave some to Joey. Hope she uses it, as it does make nice wash clothes.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Howdy Ms. Kitty,
> 
> I sent Bobbi here because I thought it would be a good fit. I did not have to give any warning - most of you are just fine.


Just curious - but why wouldn't she fit in with your group? You don't always talk politics. If she gets along with you she must have a good sense of humor- that's a compliment - and be able to hold her own with them. I can't help thinking there is more to it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB you ask about Linen yarn. Got it down by Milwaukee. Think I gave some to Joey. Hope she uses it, as it does make nice wash clothes.


Ok Thanks. Amyknits said she used it too. I have never seen it before.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I love Thin Mints and Scotchbread cookies (Not sure if the Scotchbread is the right name). The only problem is that they are sooooo expensive.


True, but they only come out once a year. This way they are more of a treat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie you are a kind and good person. I NEVER choose a friend based on their political beliefs. I choose a person because I like the PERSON and couldn't care less his/her positions on civics.


So do I.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Instead of standing there pondering what the best flushing option to choose, I say push both buttons at the same time, that should take care of it. :-D :-D


One should be very careful here. Would pressing both cancel the flush or would one overpower the other? Then again, pushing both buttons might confuse everything and cause a back flush. EWEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I probably wouldn't do butterflies for a boy. Maybe a bumble bee or an animal. I usually make baby blankets a little larger than most patterns for them because I want the child to love it until they start school (or later). That's what has happened with the ones my great nieces received. Babies don't care what's on the blanket. Toddler boys do start recognizing "boy" toys and patterns vs. "girl" toys/patterns. So I usually pick a pattern that doesn't differentiate. I don't want to feed the pattern of sex typing, but I do want my work to be used for many years.
> 
> I made this late last fall. It would look great in white.
> 
> ...


Very pretty blanket. I see you have a grandchildren of far different ages. Makes life interesting, doesn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Same here WCK Jimmy saw his shadow. But I do have problems believing in some animal connected to the rat family.
> 
> 6 to 8 inches of snow here yesterday. Not sure as wind was blowing and we had white outs. Windows have snow on them. Pine cones from tree all over front yard. Neighbor and husband out with snow blowers, neighbor hads riding mower with plow on front during winter . Everyone on this part of street done by neighbor. He is so nice to all, and does ours if he beats husband out first. But since this man(hubby) had to have two snow blowers think he can do his own.
> Joey said on news you were not to get as much . Did you have white outs there. It was bad here, could not see across the streets at times.


It was cloudy this morning, so I assume General Beauregard Lee (our groundhog) didn't see his shadow, meaning an early spring. And just to show Mother Nature's high regard for Beauregard, the sun is now shining brightly from a blue sky with puffy clouds. So - hi, Spring! Very punctual!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Same here WCK Jimmy saw his shadow. But I do have problems believing in some animal connected to the rat family.
> 
> 6 to 8 inches of snow here yesterday. Not sure as wind was blowing and we had white outs. Windows have snow on them. Pine cones from tree all over front yard. Neighbor and husband out with snow blowers, neighbor hads riding mower with plow on front during winter . Everyone on this part of street done by neighbor. He is so nice to all, and does ours if he beats husband out first. But since this man(hubby) had to have two snow blowers think he can do his own.
> Joey said on news you were not to get as much . Did you have white outs there. It was bad here, could not see across the streets at times.


Sounds bad. I know you're tired of it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Lots of whining by liberals that their latest attack plan didn't work. But, we know they don't have a life of their own. Bobbie should be invited to SQM's liberal threads. I doubt she'd be a friend for long, if she exists and truly is a conservative.
> 
> I think WombNoMore's response proved she is Bobbie and was just blown away that we saw through her new personna.


I think it's dangerous for you to think because when you do, absolute rubbish spews out of that virtual pie hole of yours. :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Either you are nuts or drunk. (Why not both?) Or is it the funny cigarettes you smoke? Move on. I admit it was a mistake to send her here. I am sure she will see the same on her own.


Knit Knut thinks I'm Bobbie (?sp). I think you're on to something re the possible substance use. I'd say it's a psychedelic she's on.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Bonnie, you know it takes girl groundhogs to make baby groundhogs. But, I agree that the groundhog looks like a boy. The picture is so cute!


Ah, you're educating me again, KC!

Some things just do seem to have a gender though. And in some languages, they do! Sexists!

When my son was in college, they had a cat in the dorm. The cat was named Bonehead. I was shocked when he referred to Bonehead as "she!" Bonehead? Does that sound like a girl's name? It's a boy's name. I don't know why, but I'm sure it is.

When I was little, I thought all dogs were boys and all cats were girls. I guess because the cats were soft and smaller and the dogs barked. ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds bad. I know you're tired of it.


Not really Bon it is the first heavy snow we have had. Most just bitty storms with only 1 to 2 inches then warm up and melted right away. This is really the largest one so far.

How are you doing lady? Think about you and your Advatar the other day. Such a lovely blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ya know I get tired of phone calls. They can't say enough to annoy some. But then one can hang up on them. 

I found that if you just hang up they end up talking to themselves. But then they always seem to talk to themselves.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not really Bon it is the first heavy snow we have had. Most just bitty storms with only 1 to 2 inches then warm up and melted right away. This is really the largest one so far.
> 
> How are you doing lady? Think about you and your Advatar the other day. Such a lovely blanket.


No kidding. There was so much snow this year - at least it seemed that way to me, being completely deprived of it. I was sure you were also inundated with it. Well then, enjoy!

Just realized that I'm full of misinformation today. A real person has actually used Russian join and it worked. Groundhogs can 
be girls. Yarnie did NOT get snow until yesterday.

I'm on a roll. Please don't believe anything I say. Maybe tomorrow will be better.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Indeed it was my mistake. Bobbi and I met in kindergarten - 63 years ago. I don't think we were much interested in politics - getting to the painting easel was more important.
> 
> Again - my intentions were good - the outcome was bad.
> 
> I have many conservative friends that I deliberately made. How do you explain that?


Perhaps you are a conservative and are finally ready to come out of the closet? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ya know I get tired of phone calls. They can't say enough to annoy some. But then one can hang up on them.
> 
> I found that if you just hang up they end up talking to themselves. But then they always seem to talk to themselves.


Now they have trick ones - it sounds like a real person, and even pauses if you start to comment. It responds to questions, too. But it's a fake person.

But, given my track record, maybe I'm wrong - maybe that was a person. A person who just had a lot of "pregnant pauses" in the delivery of his sales pitch.

Leaving again. I'd better not goof on this next transaction, involving a paycheck! Fingers crossed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, you're educating me again, KC!
> 
> Some things just do seem to have a gender though. And in some languages, they do! Sexists!
> 
> ...


Oh Bon I love how you think, makes me laugh. But you have it right to my way of thinking. If I was a tot again would probably believe that too.

Funny the cat we have now. when we first got him he was fixed. The Vet who did the surgrey put on records female. When we took him to our vet she said male. Who was right our vet. To funny as I had pick the name Sweet Pea. Then had to change it to Wild Willie the Terriost. That name fits him better then Sweet Pea. He was a terroist but has become a softie as he aged.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now they have trick ones - it sounds like a real person, and even pauses if you start to comment. It responds to questions, too. But it's a fake person.
> 
> But, given my track record, maybe I'm wrong - maybe that was a person. A person who just had a lot of "pregnant pauses" in the delivery of his sales pitch.
> 
> Leaving again. I'd better not goof on this next transaction, involving a paycheck! Fingers crossed.


You won't you have it down pat am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> One should be very careful here. Would pressing both cancel the flush or would one overpower the other? Then again, pushing both buttons might confuse everything and cause a back flush. EWEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


I sometime feel like doing that here. Would be nice if could do both.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon I love how you think, makes me laugh. But you have it right to my way of thinking. If I was a tot again would probably believe that too.
> 
> Funny the cat we have now. when we first got him he was fixed. The Vet who did the surgrey put on records female. When we took him to our vet she said male. Who was right our vet. To funny as I had pick the name Sweet Pea. Then had to change it to Wild Willie the Terriost. That name fits him better then Sweet Pea. He was a terroist but has become a softie as he aged.


So funny! I love Sweet Pea. That's so cute. Maybe you should get another pet - a girl - to name Sweet Pea. Although - that does leave out the groundhogs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So funny! I love Sweet Pea. That's so cute. Maybe you should get another pet - a girl - to name Sweet Pea. Although - that does leave out the groundhogs.


you make me laugh. You are such a sweet person and silly like me. Poor ground hogs they still come from the Rat family. I don't think I could come up with good name for them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Emergency Health Alert: baby food has too d___n much salt and sugar. This reporter just said, "And you certainly don't want all that sugar!" Oh, no? You don't? 

If there's no sugar, Yarnie can't name her little groundhog Sweet Pea!

I hate myself for this post. :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Could you use the Russian join so you have no ends?


I thought that Russian joins were for wool so if you wet it and rub it, it will 'felt'


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> No it was part of the blend in the roving.
> 
> I am using qiviut (thanks for knowing how to spell it) for my Orenburg scarf. That is what came with the pattern. It is soft, and nice to knit with, but it is way to expensive to use except for special occasions. But then again, life is a special occasion, soooooooooooooo why not?


Quite a few friends have brought qiviut back when they've gone on the Alaska cruises. Still horrendously expensive, so only enough for small projects. I can see why you need to protect the Orenburg from the crown prince


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Emergency Health Alert: baby food has too d___n much salt and sugar. This reporter just said, "And you certainly don't want all that sugar!" Oh, no? You don't?
> 
> If there's no sugar, Yarnie can't name her little groundhog Sweet Pea!
> 
> I hate myself for this post. :lol:


I don't I love it. Your on a roll today lady. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> He had his Phil...!


cute :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends all across this fruited plain and beyond ♥
> I have a knitting question that I hope you will answer...
> All day yesterday I designed a baby afghan for one of Bills grand babies to be. If one of them is a boy is it too girly to have lacey butterflies on an afghan? The yarn is white.


I don't think so at all. Your design sounds like a good neutral unisex afghan. I would make it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Quite a few friends have brought qiviut back when they've gone on the Alaska cruises. Still horrendously expensive, so only enough for small projects. I can see why you need to protect the Orenburg from the crown prince


I agree very expensive here too. LTL is it cheaper if you just buy it as roving or what ever it is called before spinning.

Talk to son and DIL Sat. Son off to China in March. Keep asking him to bring back Cashmere. DIL took colors I would like maybe this time . Ah I am dreaming, have been asking him for the last two or three years.
He did bring me back some red silk material.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Would really like to see it. You must have enough yarn to make a short coat . Maybe on knitting machine, then you can say you finish it in a day or two. :thumbup:


Yarnie, I thought I told you to raise the drawbridge......

If the pantry had a delivery of cream cheese and you needed to lower it, great. But up it must go again. And don't feed the 'gaters. We need them hungry to eat the nasty trolls


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Not really Bon it is the first heavy snow we have had. Most just bitty storms with only 1 to 2 inches then warm up and melted right away. This is really the largest one so far.
> 
> How are you doing lady? Think about you and your Advatar the other day. Such a lovely blanket.


Last year you had snow until May didn't you? Last year was our coldest in a long time. Mild so far for us.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree very expensive here too. LTL is it cheaper if you just buy it as roving or what ever it is called before spinning.
> 
> Talk to son and DIL Sat. Son off to China in March. Keep asking him to bring back Cashmere. DIL took colors I would like maybe this time . Ah I am dreaming, have been asking him for the last two or three years.
> He did bring me back some red silk material.


Just because it is cashmere doesn't mean it is good. If you think about it, a 'cashmere' sweater for $29 at Marshalls is not the same sweater for $290 at a boutique. The cheaper one will pill and get nasty. So if she brings some home tell her it should not be hairy......those guard hairs will shed and you will be miserable. Similar with alpaca. Alpaca from Michaels is not as good as alpaca from a good LYS


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I thought that Russian joins were for wool so if you wet it and rub it, it will 'felt'


I use it on acrylic too. I thought for wool the process was similar, but less complicated. Rubbing wool together is easier because you don't need as many stitches as the wool will felt anyway. I use a yarn darning needle, cross the yarn strands, and just weave the needle in and out of one strand while I turn it. You want to turn the strand so the plies don't separate. I turn the yarn strand as I go, not the needle. I keep weaving in and out of the strand from different angles for at least an inch. Then put the other strand of yarn into the eye of the needle and do the same. The yarn ends are woven in and out and around each yarn thread. You should be able to pull on both strands tightly and smooth out the join so it becomes invisible and trim off any ends not woven in.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Yarnie, I thought I told you to raise the drawbridge......
> 
> If the pantry had a delivery of cream cheese and you needed to lower it, great. But up it must go again. And don't feed the 'gaters. We need them hungry to eat the nasty trolls


Nay it's Jayne who raises the drawbridge. She just forgot. I just do the flushing here lots of muck. Glad I was moved from the stables with the new toilets can flush it. It is alot easier then having to shovel it. But then again there seem to be a smell that can not be gotten rid of. Have some new spray called Cream Cheese, not bad smelling either. May have to get a dozen or soooooooooooooo


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Just because it is cashmere doesn't mean it is good. If you think about it, a 'cashmere' sweater for $29 at Marshalls is not the same sweater for $290 at a boutique. The cheaper one will pill and get nasty. So if she brings some home tell her it should not be hairy......those guard hairs will shed and you will be miserable. Similar with alpaca. Alpaca from Michaels is not as good as alpaca from a good LYS


Will do but she is not going with son, so will have her write it down for him.

That what I did when went to yarn shop, look at the Alpaca and feel it your right there is a difference to the feel of it. Don't think some realize it though. Because it is cheap they think it is great to buy it there. I spent my whole time in yarn shop putting yarn up to face and rubbing it on my cheeks. Owner laugh and said you would not believe how many knitters do the same thing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: Plus you can show your size 20 body but your coat is only a size 4. :roll:


Country Bumpkins,
your ill Christian behavior is showing once again. My oh my, being nasty is your daily diet. No wonder your Faith is losing world-wide. Enjoy your grim existence.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone can kiss my grits. My cheese grits.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Will do but she is not going with son, so will have her write it down for him.
> 
> That what I did when went to yarn shop, look at the Alpaca and feel it your right there is a difference to the feel of it. Don't think some realize it though. Because it is cheap they think it is great to buy it there. I spent my whole time in yarn shop putting yarn up to face and rubbing it on my cheeks. Owner laugh and said you would not believe how many knitters do the same thing.


theyarnlady
yikes, what an unsanitary behavior that is. Bad enough to buy items that have been touched by hands of others but cleaning one's face with it, is disgusting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hey Denims - anyone any good at wallpapering? I am and ready to roll! :-D 

Who is gonna join me?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone can kiss my grits. My cheese grits.


Yes, yes, she can.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, yes, she can.


Yes very Cheese at that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Must be boring in the barn, the goats seem to be butting their heads with each other for attention.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> It was your mistake. Nice people find us without the help of liberals. Nice people rarely have friends who ARE liberals. They might inherit family with liberal tendencies, but they don't deliberately choose to befriend them.


Some of the regulars over there have given liberals a bad name, but many of the liberals we know personally are nice, ordinary people - some of whom have become very good friends. I don't usually even know what their politics are when I first meet someone.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Must be boring in the barn, the goats seem to be butting their heads with each other for attention.


 :XD: They are permanently stuck in that position.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Did you have vertigo, CB? Were you nauseous? I had a spell similar to yours about a month ago. Laid me up for most of the day. It was awful, I agree.
> Glad your DS is post surgery and up and moving around. That is so helpful for quick recovery. 14" of snow, so far. DS plowed but 4" more in the driveway. We're staying put.♥


Glad your DS was able to plow the driveway for you so you can get out if you need to.  But staying put sounds like a good idea.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Some of the regulars over there have given liberals a bad name, but many of the liberals we know personally are nice, ordinary people - some of whom have become very good friends. I don't usually even know what their politics are when I first meet someone.


Hi WCK, Guess what I just did! I printed a photo of DH and me at Lake Louise to insert into our Cmas ornament purchased there. Now, I'm able to store our box of Cmas ornaments until next Dec.

Let's see if I can get to retrieving more of our vacations photos this week since I didn't get to it last week. Then I can share some of those photos with you as promised.

I'm RIGHT on top of things, you see.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The difference between D&P posters is that D&P has many different people on the thread. On the liberal threads there are just a few posters but nearly all seem to have multiple personna. I guess they got embarrassed by how few whack jobs there actually were in Obamaland, and had to gin up the numbers.

I have to sign off now to knit. I was done with my silver cardigan, but didn't like the sleeves as much as I liked everything else. So, I cut them off, picked up stitches and am redoing. Boring, but necessary to my satisfaction with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi WCK, Guess what I just did! I printed a photo of DH and me at Lake Louise to insert into our Cmas ornament purchased there. Now, I'm able to store our box of Cmas ornaments until next Dec.
> 
> Let's see if I can get to retrieving more of our vacations photos this week since I didn't get to it last week. Then I can share some of those photos with you as promised.
> 
> I'm RIGHT on top of things, you see.


How neat. You do save pictures, I keep deleted them after a while


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The difference between D&P posters is that D&P has many different people on the thread. On the liberal threads there are just a few posters but nearly all seem to have multiple personna. I guess they got embarrassed by how few whack jobs there actually were in Obamaland, and had to gin up the numbers.
> 
> I have to sign off now to knit. I was done with my silver cardigan, but didn't like the sleeves as much as I liked everything else. So, I cut them off, picked up stitches and am redoing. Boring, but necessary to my satisfaction with it.


Should be doing the samething. but lazy the last couple of days.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning D&P friends all across this fruited plain and beyond ♥
> I have a knitting question that I hope you will answer...
> All day yesterday I designed a baby afghan for one of Bills grand babies to be. If one of them is a boy is it too girly to have lacey butterflies on an afghan? The yarn is white.


Some parents like lacy patterns for all babies like the more traditional designs for babies. But some don't like it for boys so when in doubt about how the parents feel, I skip the lacy patterns.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I probably wouldn't do butterflies for a boy. Maybe a bumble bee or an animal. I usually make baby blankets a little larger than most patterns for them because I want the child to love it until they start school (or later). That's what has happened with the ones my great nieces received. Babies don't care what's on the blanket. Toddler boys do start recognizing "boy" toys and patterns vs. "girl" toys/patterns. So I usually pick a pattern that doesn't differentiate. I don't want to feed the pattern of sex typing, but I do want my work to be used for many years.
> 
> I made this late last fall. It would look great in white.
> 
> ...


Two special birthdays to celebrate! How was the basketball game the other night?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Same here WCK Jimmy saw his shadow. But I do have problems believing in some animal connected to the rat family.
> 
> 6 to 8 inches of snow here yesterday. Not sure as wind was blowing and we had white outs. Windows have snow on them. Pine cones from tree all over front yard. Neighbor and husband out with snow blowers, neighbor hads riding mower with plow on front during winter . Everyone on this part of street done by neighbor. He is so nice to all, and does ours if he beats husband out first. But since this man(hubby) had to have two snow blowers think he can do his own.
> Joey said on news you were not to get as much . Did you have white outs there. It was bad here, could not see across the streets at times.


Good idea for you to join Jokim and stay put until the storm blows over. Hope the roads aren't too bad for Joey going to work. I always hated driving in whiteouts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot to tell everyone my nurse son started in the ER today.


Will that be his regular position or will he rotate into other dept too? Best of luck to him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will that be his regular position or will he rotate into other dept too? Best of luck to him.


He will be there for 3 months. I guess they want to see if he still wants to stay after the 3 months. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone can kiss my grits. My cheese grits.


GRITS: Girls raised in the South


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for your input everyone. 
It`s a cold snowy day here, so I`m all bundled up and doing some knitting to keep my hands warm.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Just curious - but why wouldn't she fit in with your group? You don't always talk politics. If she gets along with you she must have a good sense of humor- that's a compliment - and be able to hold her own with them. I can't help thinking there is more to it.


Hi Girl - she is a serious republican and football fan so I thought she would fit in here. No other reason. There is nada up my sleeve. Sorry it was the wrong move. She is hilarious and very independent so I am sure she will manage just fine anywhere on KP


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Ah, you're educating me again, KC!
> 
> Some things just do seem to have a gender though. And in some languages, they do! Sexists!
> 
> ...


Bonehead definitely doesn't sound like a girl's name; poor kitty.

When it comes to human names, it's getting much harder to get gender from the name. And so many unusual spellings are being used that these kids will have to go through their entire lives spelling their names.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Perhaps you are a conservative and are finally ready to come out of the closet? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I am pro-Israel, don't like Hillary and as I get deeper into retirement I am sure I do not want my taxes raised. Registered Independent. So what does that make me? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon I love how you think, makes me laugh. But you have it right to my way of thinking. If I was a tot again would probably believe that too.
> 
> Funny the cat we have now. when we first got him he was fixed. The Vet who did the surgrey put on records female. When we took him to our vet she said male. Who was right our vet. To funny as I had pick the name Sweet Pea. Then had to change it to Wild Willie the Terriost. That name fits him better then Sweet Pea. He was a terroist but has become a softie as he aged.


Sweet Pea would have been a nice name for a girl cat, but I like Wild Willie. When we first moved here, we watched all the little feral cats trying to figure out how many there actually were. We thought one of them was the mother of the youngest ones because "she" seemed to be teaching them and was always with them. We named her Imogene but after being trapped and taken to the vet we were told we had a male cat - so he became Eugene.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> GRITS: Girls raised in the South


good one :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The difference between D&P posters is that D&P has many different people on the thread. On the liberal threads there are just a few posters but nearly all seem to have multiple personna. I guess they got embarrassed by how few whack jobs there actually were in Obamaland, and had to gin up the numbers.
> 
> I have to sign off now to knit. I was done with my silver cardigan, but didn't like the sleeves as much as I liked everything else. So, I cut them off, picked up stitches and am redoing. Boring, but necessary to my satisfaction with it.


First paragraph is exactly the way I have always viewed the liberal threads. You can try to take on another ID but your words catch up with you when you get relaxed and on a roll. Human nature....

When you redo sleeves do you cut them off and redo? I will ask you this tomorrow if you miss this post. I see you are off to knit. 
Happy knitting


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone can kiss my grits. My cheese grits.


OK, now I'm hungry :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey Denims - anyone any good at wallpapering? I am and ready to roll! :-D
> 
> Who is gonna join me?


I don't have the desire KPG.

I've never done it and it would consume to much of my time that I would never get back. Not Worth it.

Talk later my friends. Headed for the barn


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am pro-Israel, don't like Hillary and as I get deeper into retirement I am sure I do not want my taxes raised. Registered Independent. So what does that make me? :-D :-D :-D


A conservative.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> True, but they only come out once a year. This way they are more of a treat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Perhaps you are a conservative and are finally ready to come out of the closet? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> A conservative.


Then give me a kiss, KC. Muah.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Must be boring in the barn, the goats seem to be butting their heads with each other for attention.


So true. Now they are all trying to justify their actions so we come out as the bad guys. From I simply pointed out another avatar to whining about Christmas greetings, yet again, anything to play the victim and get the required dose of sympathy or reinforcements about what good people they are. Nothing new there.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> First paragraph is exactly the way I have always viewed the liberal threads. You can try to take on another ID but your words catch up with you when you get relaxed and on a roll. Human nature....
> 
> When you redo sleeves do you cut them off and redo? I will ask you this tomorrow if you miss this post. I see you are off to knit.
> Happy knitting


I took a break to rest my eyes. My cardigan pattern is the Burnished Bronze Shrug:

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0438.html

Changes include a different stitch pattern. Rather than Stockinette stitch, I used:
Row 1. Knit
Row 2. Purl
Row 3. Purl
Row 4. Knit

This created a ridged look that makes the glamour yarn recommended sparkle more.

I also extended the armhole area to make noticeable sleeves. But I wanted the lower part of the sleeve to fit closely. My DD1 has a cardigan like that which I liked. So, I picked up stitches and used a K1, P1 rib. Initially, I used a #7 needle as I did on the body of the cardigan. It didn't look right and stretched out too much. So, I cut off the ribbed part and used the extra yarn I had to begin again. I switched to #5 needles, and I picked up half again as many stitches. It looks right to me now.

The final change was I put a buttonhole into the ribbing when seaming. I found a glittery silver button to bring the cardigan together at a point just below the waist. For the ribbing at either end of the body, I doubled yarn strands. That weights the cardigan slightly snd provides a firmer border than the #2 yarn would provide. I've done that on other projects and like the effect.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I don't have the desire KPG.
> 
> I've never done it and it would consume to much of my time that I would never get back. Not Worth it.
> 
> Talk later my friends. Headed for the barn


Neither do I Galli - I'm just kidding with y'all. I'm certain I can but never wanted paper in my homes so never did it. I can cover items with paper and do a good job, and I'm an excellent wall painter though (I love to 'cut' not 'roll.') Can do with either hand too and never use tape - isn't that special?

I still remember your gorgeous hall/stairway wall you painted to replicate your rug - I loved it.

As far as wallpapering the Libs thread which was my joke, I wouldn't waste the time to open KP to play their stupid game although they deserve their own treatment back at them tenfold. They simply cannot say away from us, they love us, they really love us. Sally Field where art thou?

I mean, come on, look at us, smart, beautiful, intelligent, hopeful, funny and successful people enjoying each others friendship and support. Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> So true. Now they are all trying to justify their actions so we come out as the bad guys. From I simply pointed out another avatar to whining about Christmas greetings, yet again, anything to play the victim and get the required dose of sympathy or reinforcements about what good people they are. Nothing new there.


Exactly, why bother with them - simply ignore. It's free and easy, you won't miss anything and will have a pleasant experience!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How neat. You do save pictures, I keep deleted them after a while


I'm not understanding you, Yarnie. You delete your photographs? Heaven forbid girl, what are you thinkin'?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> GRITS: Girls raised in the South


I like it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> GRITS: Girls raised in the South


And don't forget the cream cheese for the grits. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you make me laugh. You are such a sweet person and silly like me. Poor ground hogs they still come from the Rat family. I don't think I could come up with good name for them.


You make me laugh, too, Yarnie!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And don't forget the cream cheese for the grits. :lol:


Oh, yes, that too! Would you stir it in or melt on top CB?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree very expensive here too. LTL is it cheaper if you just buy it as roving or what ever it is called before spinning.
> 
> Talk to son and DIL Sat. Son off to China in March. Keep asking him to bring back Cashmere. DIL took colors I would like maybe this time . Ah I am dreaming, have been asking him for the last two or three years.
> He did bring me back some red silk material.


Ooh - I'll bet that's pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nay it's Jayne who raises the drawbridge. She just forgot. I just do the flushing here lots of muck. Glad I was moved from the stables with the new toilets can flush it. It is alot easier then having to shovel it. But then again there seem to be a smell that can not be gotten rid of. Have some new spray called Cream Cheese, not bad smelling either. May have to get a dozen or soooooooooooooo


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LTL - I wanna see the yarn you made and are working.

Pretty please? The one you showed us before, green tones, was fantastic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi WCK, Guess what I just did! I printed a photo of DH and me at Lake Louise to insert into our Cmas ornament purchased there. Now, I'm able to store our box of Cmas ornaments until next Dec.
> 
> Let's see if I can get to retrieving more of our vacations photos this week since I didn't get to it last week. Then I can share some of those photos with you as promised.
> 
> I'm RIGHT on top of things, you see.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, yes, that too! Would you stir it in or melt on top CB?


Stir it in. Don't forget the garlic powder and cheddar cheese.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Will that be his regular position or will he rotate into other dept too? Best of luck to him.


How exciting!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am pro-Israel, don't like Hillary and as I get deeper into retirement I am sure I do not want my taxes raised. Registered Independent. So what does that make me? :-D :-D :-D


Sort of like me - I feel the same way. I'm not registered Independent because in Georgia you don't have to declare a party! We still can vote in only one primary, but it can change from election to election.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

S


west coast kitty said:


> Two special birthdays to celebrate! How was the basketball game the other night?


They won. It was hard fought. Last week they had two away games. They won both. I didn't get to go to the first against the #7 ranked team in the state. Friday night I went. They played in my hometown against the #9 ranked team in the state. Grant's team is not ranked except in academics. They are always #1 or #2 in the state in academics.

We took DD1 out afterwards for a snack. The boys had to ride the bus home. It was so nice to get out, but I hope I didn't expose anyone to the cold I am mostly recovered from.

Grant is not a starter on the team, but he played. He is going to miss it next year. Unfortunately he didn't get height from his dad. That makes a big difference. One of the boys on his team is a 7-footer. Another, his cousin, is a sophomore and nearly that tall. Height made a big difference in the game.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, the drawbridge was raised & the gators were hungry--did you miss the picture? I cannot remember what page as we are chatty.

Hugs, must eat dinner, chicken soup with carrots, cabbage, celery, parsnips & onions. Chat later!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some cute baby things WeBee.
http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_kidsAll.asp


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not understanding you, Yarnie. You delete your photographs? Heaven forbid girl, what are you thinkin'?


Meaning you save photo's on computer. I delete them after a while. I have the orginal's just don't save on computer. Frees up space as this XP is getting older every day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yarnie, the drawbridge was raised & the gators were hungry--did you miss the picture? I cannot remember what page as we are chatty.
> 
> Hugs, must eat dinner, chicken soup with carrots, cabbage, celery, parsnips & onions. Chat later!


Gee now I am in trouble, it not easy being the flusher.

Had that Sat. Nothing like Chicken soup. I don't do the parsnips or cabbage . I used rice this time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some cute baby things WeBee.
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_kidsAll.asp


So sweet all those little people. Nice patterns too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Neither do I Galli - I'm just kidding with y'all. I'm certain I can but never wanted paper in my homes so never did it. I can cover items with paper and do a good job, and I'm an excellent wall painter though (I love to 'cut' not 'roll.') Can do with either hand too and never use tape - isn't that special?
> 
> I still remember your gorgeous hall/stairway wall you painted to replicate your rug - I loved it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some cute baby things WeBee.
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_kidsAll.asp


CB, thanks for posting all the nice patterns. I copied a few for future projects.

Wendy, the Mock Eyelet Baby Blanket looks beautiful. I think I might try it soon. I don't think I'd do the iCord though. Cords, ribbon ties, etc. are rather dangerous for baby items IMHO. I would probably make it 36 x 44 though. It is a blanket that would be good for boys or girls, and would be usable until a baby becomes school age.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh we have gone on national news from Wisconsin and Jimmy the ground hog. Bit I mean bit the mayor of the town.

It will teach that Mayor to put his ear near Jimmy.(ha ha). Wonder what it means if the ground hog bites you? Six more weeks of rabie shots.

Still say don't beleive in the shadow thing. Ground hog rats.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, thanks for posting all the nice patterns. I copied a few for future projects.
> 
> Wendy, the Mock Eyelet Baby Blanket looks beautiful. I think I might try it soon. I don't think I'd do the iCord though. Cords, ribbon ties, etc. are rather dangerous for baby items IMHO. I would probably make it 36 x 44 though. It is a blanket that would be good for boys or girls, and would be usable until a baby becomes school age.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Nutella + Ritz crackers = Food of the Gods.
A mix of salty and sweet is a perfect combination in my opinion.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh we have gone on national news from Wisconsin and Jimmy the ground hog. Bit I mean bit the mayor of the town.
> 
> It will teach that Mayor to put his ear near Jimmy.(ha ha). Wonder what it means if the ground hog bites you? Six more weeks of rabie shots.
> 
> Still say don't beleive in the shadow thing. Ground hog rats.


Well last year the mayor of NYC murdered the groundhog and he laughed as he dropped him. Now there is a lib for you, laugh at the death you caused because it is okay you had good intentions.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy...thanks so much for those gorgeous patterns. i`ve bookmarked the site


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree very expensive here too. LTL is it cheaper if you just buy it as roving or what ever it is called before spinning.
> 
> Talk to son and DIL Sat. Son off to China in March. Keep asking him to bring back Cashmere. DIL took colors I would like maybe this time . Ah I am dreaming, have been asking him for the last two or three years.
> He did bring me back some red silk material.


Yarnie, I know I've asked you this before, but I can't remember what you said. Does your son speak Chinese? I've heard it's very hard to learn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonehead definitely doesn't sound like a girl's name; poor kitty.
> 
> When it comes to human names, it's getting much harder to get gender from the name. And so many unusual spellings are being used that these kids will have to go through their entire lives spelling their names.


So true. I have three GKs with very unusual middle names and very traditional first names.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well last year the mayor of NYC murdered the groundhog and he laughed as he dropped him. Now there is a lib for you, laugh at the death you caused because it is okay you had good intentions.


Must not have like what Ground Hogs shadow showed. Does not like to be told might be wrong.
You do know you are funny, yes you do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sweet Pea would have been a nice name for a girl cat, but I like Wild Willie. When we first moved here, we watched all the little feral cats trying to figure out how many there actually were. We thought one of them was the mother of the youngest ones because "she" seemed to be teaching them and was always with them. We named her Imogene but after being trapped and taken to the vet we were told we had a male cat - so he became Eugene.


Animal names can be so much fun. I must say, it cracks me up when a dog has a human name - like Steven? William? Just funny to me. But then - I went to the other extreme. Our dog's name was .......Brownie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Then give me a kiss, KC. Muah.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I took a break to rest my eyes. My cardigan pattern is the Burnished Bronze Shrug:
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0438.html
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I amazed at all the changes you know how to make.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, I know I've asked you this before, but I can't remember what you said. Does your son speak Chinese? I've heard it's very hard to learn.


He does but the men that head the factory in China speak English too.

Last time before Christmas son brought me tea from China, black and green tea. It is so good strong but good. Love the green tea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> S
> 
> They won. It was hard fought. Last week they had two away games. They won both. I didn't get to go to the first against the #7 ranked team in the state. Friday night I went. They played in my hometown against the #9 ranked team in the state. Grant's team is not ranked except in academics. They are always #1 or #2 in the state in academics.
> 
> ...


Yes, it really does in basketball.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some cute baby things WeBee.
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_kidsAll.asp


Very cute, CB. Of course, those little ones would look cute in paper bags! Sweet. When I see all that, I wish I could knit faster.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Animal names can be so much fun. I must say, it cracks me up when a dog has a human name - like Steven? William? Just funny to me. But then - I went to the other extreme. Our dog's name was .......Brownie.


Our neigbhor has three Lab's and every dog he has had the name starts with Z.

Never thought about naming dogs like that Bon. Think your right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Meaning you save photo's on computer. I delete them after a while. I have the orginal's just don't save on computer. Frees up space as this XP is getting older every day.


We still print our pictures. Have boxes and boxes, arranged by year and month. I asked myself, "Why, Bonnie?" It will take the kids years to go through them and pick what they want. My oldest daughter will love them, the others I'm not so sure. They keep theirs on the computer. I've found that what the GKs pick to look at are the oldest pictures which are in albums. They don't go through the boxes. But albums take so long to put together, they're expensive, and they take up so much room.

You'd think we were the royal family dating back to the 1700s, with all this family history here!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree very expensive here too. LTL is it cheaper if you just buy it as roving or what ever it is called before spinning.
> 
> Talk to son and DIL Sat. Son off to China in March. Keep asking him to bring back Cashmere. DIL took colors I would like maybe this time . Ah I am dreaming, have been asking him for the last two or three years.
> He did bring me back some red silk material.


The material sounds nice Yarnie. Have you used it yet? Just a heads up on the cashmere -- some of it isn't very good quality. Maybe your son's Chinese contacts can direct him to a good quality source.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup:


LL are you on vacation yet? I forgot when you are leaving.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Must not have like what Ground Hogs shadow showed. Does not like to be told might be wrong.
> You do know you are funny, yes you do.


Isn't that awful about the groundhog being dropped?! I think they said today that he died later from the injury. Gee whiz. That really must have put a damper on the festivities.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, thanks for posting all the nice patterns. I copied a few for future projects.
> 
> Wendy, the Mock Eyelet Baby Blanket looks beautiful. I think I might try it soon. I don't think I'd do the iCord though. Cords, ribbon ties, etc. are rather dangerous for baby items IMHO. I would probably make it 36 x 44 though. It is a blanket that would be good for boys or girls, and would be usable until a baby becomes school age.


The mock eyelet really caught my eye too. I wouldn't do any baby blanket that a baby could get a finger caught it. I see many projects that I worry about with holes in the pattern.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> He does but the men that head the factory in China speak English too.
> 
> Last time before Christmas son brought me tea from China, black and green tea. It is so good strong but good. Love the green tea.


Very nice - I've never tried green tea. I'll bet the red material is pretty. I heard that red is considered a very lucky color.

Our youngest daughter and her husband lived in Taiwan for two years. The people he worked for spoke English, too. She loved the people. Everyone was so friendly. She learned a little Chinese. It was a great experience for them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The material sounds nice Yarnie. Have you used it yet? Just a heads up on the cashmere -- some of it isn't very good quality. Maybe your son's Chinese contacts can direct him to a good quality source.


What area do you think produces the best alpaca? About 3 years ago DH and I were in California, and saw an advertisement for an alpaca farm. We stopped at the little shop next to the farmhouse, but no one was there. I have wondered since then if I could have gotten a good deal.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> What area do you think produces the best alpaca? About 3 years ago DH and I were in California, and saw an advertisement for an alpaca farm. We stopped at the little shop next to the farmhouse, but no one was there. I have wondered since then if I could have gotten a good deal.


Interesting question. Could it be diet? Weather? Or just different types of alpacas?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Will do but she is not going with son, so will have her write it down for him.
> 
> That what I did when went to yarn shop, look at the Alpaca and feel it your right there is a difference to the feel of it. Don't think some realize it though. Because it is cheap they think it is great to buy it there. I spent my whole time in yarn shop putting yarn up to face and rubbing it on my cheeks. Owner laugh and said you would not believe how many knitters do the same thing.


You're exactly right Yarnie - everyone wants to feel the softness against their cheek or just under the chin. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We still print our pictures. Have boxes and boxes, arranged by year and month. I asked myself, "Why, Bonnie?" It will take the kids years to go through them and pick what they want. My oldest daughter will love them, the others I'm not so sure. They keep theirs on the computer. I've found that what the GKs pick to look at are the oldest pictures which are in albums. They don't go through the boxes. But albums take so long to put together, they're expensive, and they take up so much room.
> 
> You'd think we were the royal family dating back to the 1700s, with all this family history here!


I bought those album boxes and I am going to sort them out, and give them their pictures in each box. 
The family history pictures will stay in one large box. As I have done my family history. Those they will have to decide who wants what.

You may have royalty in your family you never know. On my mother's side of the family we have the man name Cooke who came over on the May Flower. Also the first French Canadian who came to Canada. Very interesting to see and learn what and where people I came from through history. Plus finding out things I would not have know. Like my grandmother and grandfather on my mom's side. Only were married a few months before my uncle was born. Which my cousin said can't be right. Well guess what I was right. 
Or that my Great grandfather on my dad's side was married two times before he married my great grandmother. Or that my Dad had an uncle that he never knew about. Plus Dad was surprise when I showed him his grandfather who was a teacher also made violins. It is amazing what you can find out about your family when you search for it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. Sweet dreams. Last night I dreamed I was at the dentist getting another filling. (I lead a dull life!) It was way too real. I'll try to do better tonight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh we have gone on national news from Wisconsin and Jimmy the ground hog. Bit I mean bit the mayor of the town.
> 
> It will teach that Mayor to put his ear near Jimmy.(ha ha). Wonder what it means if the ground hog bites you? Six more weeks of rabie shots.
> 
> Still say don't beleive in the shadow thing. Ground hog rats.


I saw that with the ground hog. I didn't know that was WI. Funny. I don't believe in the seeing the shadow either. Who has Spring that early anyway?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh we have gone on national news from Wisconsin and Jimmy the ground hog. Bit I mean bit the mayor of the town.
> 
> It will teach that Mayor to put his ear near Jimmy.(ha ha). Wonder what it means if the ground hog bites you? Six more weeks of rabie shots.
> 
> Still say don't beleive in the shadow thing. Ground hog rats.


That was YOUR groundhog that bit the mayor? They showed it on tv - gave him a pretty impressive yank on that ear!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh we have gone on national news from Wisconsin and Jimmy the ground hog. Bit I mean bit the mayor of the town.
> 
> It will teach that Mayor to put his ear near Jimmy.(ha ha). Wonder what it means if the ground hog bites you? Six more weeks of rabie shots.
> 
> Still say don't beleive in the shadow thing. Ground hog rats.


I saw that with the ground hog. I didn't know that was WI. Funny. I don't believe in the seeing the shadow either. Who has Spring that early anyway? :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Must be boring in the barn, the goats seem to be butting their heads with each other for attention.


Some are just obsessed with us and can't stop talking about us


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The material sounds nice Yarnie. Have you used it yet? Just a heads up on the cashmere -- some of it isn't very good quality. Maybe your son's Chinese contacts can direct him to a good quality source.


Yes used it to line a purse and shared some with a friend. It was about a yard. Will let son know, but am sure that the men who work under him in China will do that. As they have become friends.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're exactly right Yarnie - everyone wants to feel the softness against their cheek or just under the chin. :lol:


I must admit, I've never done that. I'm so ignorant. I never even thought of it. It's the color I go for. Except I do love the soft, soft hobby lobby cotton.

Next time I buy yarn, I'm going to wonder how many people fondled it before I got there!! :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some are just obsessed with us and can't stop talking about us


Oh you can always get right to the point of it. you are so fun I am glad you are here . Your a joy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Nutella + Ritz crackers = Food of the Gods.
> A mix of salty and sweet is a perfect combination in my opinion.


Oh yummy. I was going to make us some someores with left over chocolate chips from Christmas . I have to hide my chips from my self. I got the bag out and the end wasn't closed so I spilled all of the chips on the floor. We probably had 10 chips with our marshmellows. What a waste! I love sweet and salty together WeBee. Have you every made a sandwich with Ritz and peanut butter with chocolate melted over it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi WCK, Guess what I just did! I printed a photo of DH and me at Lake Louise to insert into our Cmas ornament purchased there. Now, I'm able to store our box of Cmas ornaments until next Dec.
> 
> Let's see if I can get to retrieving more of our vacations photos this week since I didn't get to it last week. Then I can share some of those photos with you as promised.
> 
> I'm RIGHT on top of things, you see.


That's great, next Christmas you'll have your personalized Lake Louise ornament. Looking forward to seeing more photos. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Well last year the mayor of NYC murdered the groundhog and he laughed as he dropped him. Now there is a lib for you, laugh at the death you caused because it is okay you had good intentions.


Oh no! That is terrible! How could you laugh at that?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that with the ground hog. I didn't know that was WI. Funny. I don't believe in the seeing the shadow either. Who has Spring that early anyway? :lol:


Well I bet that mayor has spring now at least in his legs. Looks like he jump pretty fast if you ask me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I bought those album boxes and I am going to sort them out, and give them their pictures in each box.
> The family history pictures will stay in one large box. As I have done my family history. Those they will have to decide who wants what.
> 
> You may have royalty in your family you never know. On my mother's side of the family we have the man name Cooke who came over on the May Flower. Also the first French Canadian who came to Canada. Very interesting to see and learn what and where people I came from through history. Plus finding out things I would not have know. Like my grandmother and grandfather on my mom's side. Only were married a few months before my uncle was born. Which my cousin said can't be right. Well guess what I was right.
> Or that my Great grandfather on my dad's side was married two times before he married my great grandmother. Or that my Dad had an uncle that he never knew about. Plus Dad was surprise when I showed him his grandfather who was a teacher also made violins. It is amazing what you can find out about your family when you search for it.


Yes, it's fascinating. I have a picture of two old guys - I think they were in the family. One looks like Colonel Sanders and the other looks like George Burns!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I have to say Hi and Good night at the same time. You have been very talkative or should I say "write-a-tive" today. It took a long time to skim through all the pages. I had a 10 hour day today and another one scheduled tomorrow.
> 
> Yarnie - we had about 3 inches of snow. It did blow on Sunday and we had some drifts. You did give me some cotton - linen yarn, maybe some just linen. I have been making hats with the wool. On number 3. Have had little time to knit.


Long hours, Joey. You must be tired.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, all. Sweet dreams. Last night I dreamed I was at the dentist getting another filling. (I lead a dull life!) It was way too real. I'll try to do better tonight.


Nite bon , don't dream about killing ground hogs tonight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yummy. I was going to make us some someores with left over chocolate chips from Christmas . I have to hide my chips from my self. I got the bag out and the end wasn't closed so I spilled all of the chips on the floor. We probably had 10 chips with our marshmellows. What a waste! I love sweet and salty together WeBee. Have you every made a sandwich with Ritz and peanut butter with chocolate melted over it?


I like sweet and salty, too. It's so good to see that you like food again, CB! I mean after being dizzy and sick. Terrible about the spill - makes you want to rewind and do it again without spilling.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it's fascinating. I have a picture of two old guys - I think they were in the family. One looks like Colonel Sanders and the other looks like George Burns!


Oh you are famous chicken and movies. Your all set now. Food and movies sound good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite bon , don't dream about killing ground hogs tonight.


Or biting mayors! :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I have to say Hi and Good night at the same time. You have been very talkative or should I say "write-a-tive" today. It took a long time to skim through all the pages. I had a 10 hour day today and another one scheduled tomorrow.
> 
> Yarnie - we had about 3 inches of snow. It did blow on Sunday and we had some drifts. You did give me some cotton - linen yarn, maybe some just linen. I have been making hats with the wool. On number 3. Have had little time to knit.


Good night Joeys. Get some restful sleep. I know you are working so hard for your grands education. Blessings!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I know I said I was going to bed. I lie.

Goodnight again, this time for real. You all are so much fun, and now CB is back, and I just had to get two more cents' worth in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> A conservative.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I have to say Hi and Good night at the same time. You have been very talkative or should I say "write-a-tive" today. It took a long time to skim through all the pages. I had a 10 hour day today and another one scheduled tomorrow.
> 
> Yarnie - we had about 3 inches of snow. It did blow on Sunday and we had some drifts. You did give me some cotton - linen yarn, maybe some just linen. I have been making hats with the wool. On number 3. Have had little time to knit.


Oh Joey so sorry you must be so darn tired. But glad snow not heavy. Yeah your going to town with knitting and using yarn. I am so glad. Get to bed now . See you around April 1st when tax season is over and you have a bit more time to sleep.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I must admit, I've never done that. I'm so ignorant. I never even thought of it. It's the color I go for. Except I do love the soft, soft hobby lobby cotton.
> 
> Next time I buy yarn, I'm going to wonder how many people fondled it before I got there!! :shock:


Oh if you only knew my thoughts about what you said. No I will not post it. But I am laughing here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The mock eyelet really caught my eye too. I wouldn't do any baby blanket that a baby could get a finger caught it. I see many projects that I worry about with holes in the pattern.


The year my 2 great-nieces were due, I made matching crocheted baby blankets and matching knitted baby blankets for them using the same yarn colors. The crocheted blankets were open weave, and I worried about them getting fingers caught in the blankets. But, both the mothers told me the girls loved them because they were cooler in the summer and the girls liked the frilliness. I didn't make one for Austen like that. I didn't make the knitted one either because it was a Hoover blanket where the center is double knit. That would have been too hot for California.

Now I just like interesting cable patterns or cable look-alike patterns. It is always hard, I think, to knit two look alike blankets. I get bored doing too much of the same thing. I think for twins like Wendy is knitting for it would be neat to knit reverse patterns. One could have white as the background and blue for a figure. The other could be blue for the background and white for the figure. They would be similar but different. At least I don't think I'd get bored knitting them. Wendy is so talented with patterns that she'd have no problem with knitting the figures into the blankets.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know I said I was going to bed. I lie.
> 
> Goodnight again, this time for real. You all are so much fun, and now CB is back, and I just had to get two more cents' worth in.


Well we charge by the min. here, your up to 4 cents on your meter here.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> S
> 
> They won. It was hard fought. Last week they had two away games. They won both. I didn't get to go to the first against the #7 ranked team in the state. Friday night I went. They played in my hometown against the #9 ranked team in the state. Grant's team is not ranked except in academics. They are always #1 or #2 in the state in academics.
> 
> ...


Congrats to your GS - a special game for him having you back in the stands watching him and his team. One of my nephews still plays in a young man's soccer league and loves it that my Dad is there for most of his games.

He's probably getting excited about going on to college too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The year my 2 great-nieces were due, I made matching crocheted baby blankets and matching knitted baby blankets for them using the same yarn colors. The crocheted blankets were open weave, and I worried about them getting fingers caught in the blankets. But, both the mothers told me the girls loved them because they were cooler in the summer and the girls liked the frilliness. I didn't make one for Austen like that. I didn't make the knitted one either because it was a Hoover blanket where the center is double knit. That would have been too hot for California.
> 
> Now I just like interesting cable patterns or cable look-alike patterns. It is always hard, I think, to knit two look alike blankets. I get bored doing too much of the same thing. I think for twins like Wendy is knitting for it would be neat to knit reverse patterns. One could have white as the background and blue for a figure. The other could be blue for the background and white for the figure. They would be similar but different. At least I don't think I'd get bored knitting them. Wendy is so talented with patterns that she'd have no problem with knitting the figures into the blankets.


I am like you. I get bored and couldn't make 2 of anything. Only slippers do I make something alike. But the size change and the colors help. Last year was the year of the slippers for Christmas. I was happy everyone still had theirs. I made my 15yo some and didn't give him his until this Christmas. DD told me him and SIL fought over them when they can't find theirs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here are some cute baby things WeBee.
> http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patterns_kidsAll.asp


Thanks CB, there were lots of gorgeous patterns on that site.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know I said I was going to bed. I lie.
> 
> Goodnight again, this time for real. You all are so much fun, and now CB is back, and I just had to get two more cents' worth in.


I always love to visit with you Bonn. Sweet dreams.XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we charge by the min. here, your up to 4 cents on your meter here.


moving up to 6 cents here will you be paying cash or using credit card.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh we have gone on national news from Wisconsin and Jimmy the ground hog. Bit I mean bit the mayor of the town.
> 
> It will teach that Mayor to put his ear near Jimmy.(ha ha). Wonder what it means if the ground hog bites you? Six more weeks of rabie shots.
> 
> Still say don't beleive in the shadow thing. Ground hog rats.


I know I wouldn't put my face or fingers close to a ground hog; silly mayor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

About my pic on my avatar. When my DH's grandmother died my MIL threw a box of stuff to me. She thought it was junk. I got excited when I saw the doilies in box. There was some old scissors from the early 1900's and a Bible of his grandmothers. On facebook we have a family site that I started when an aunt died. The other night I was looking at the pictures of the family . My DH's grandfather was a watch repairman just like my FIL. Poppa was 96 when he died. The picture of him there was my doily on the back of his chair. I thought the doily was DH's grandmother's work but it must have been his great grandmothers work. To think that my MIL thought it was just junk I thought it was a treasure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know I wouldn't put my face or fingers close to a ground hog; silly mayor.


It looked like the ground hog was kissing him . Ground hogs look a lot like a beaver to me. Without the tail.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We still print our pictures. Have boxes and boxes, arranged by year and month. I asked myself, "Why, Bonnie?" It will take the kids years to go through them and pick what they want. My oldest daughter will love them, the others I'm not so sure. They keep theirs on the computer. I've found that what the GKs pick to look at are the oldest pictures which are in albums. They don't go through the boxes. But albums take so long to put together, they're expensive, and they take up so much room.
> 
> You'd think we were the royal family dating back to the 1700s, with all this family history here!


One of my SIL loves scrapbooking. She has put some beautiful albums together, but you're right - it's expensive and takes a lot of storage space. I've been scanning my parents' old photos and putting them on the computer to share with my brothers.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I bought those album boxes and I am going to sort them out, and give them their pictures in each box.
> The family history pictures will stay in one large box. As I have done my family history. Those they will have to decide who wants what.
> 
> You may have royalty in your family you never know. On my mother's side of the family we have the man name Cooke who came over on the May Flower. Also the first French Canadian who came to Canada. Very interesting to see and learn what and where people I came from through history. Plus finding out things I would not have know. Like my grandmother and grandfather on my mom's side. Only were married a few months before my uncle was born. Which my cousin said can't be right. Well guess what I was right.
> Or that my Great grandfather on my dad's side was married two times before he married my great grandmother. Or that my Dad had an uncle that he never knew about. Plus Dad was surprise when I showed him his grandfather who was a teacher also made violins. It is amazing what you can find out about your family when you search for it.


What was the name of your 1st French Canadian who came to Canada?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> What area do you think produces the best alpaca? About 3 years ago DH and I were in California, and saw an advertisement for an alpaca farm. We stopped at the little shop next to the farmhouse, but no one was there. I have wondered since then if I could have gotten a good deal.


You might have got some lovely alpaca, but it probably wasn't inexpensive. We have some local alpaca farms that produce beautiful fibre but the cost of production is high and there aren't many processing facilities so shipping adds to the cost. My friend is very involved in raising alpaca and is really promoting the animals not just for fibre but also for fertilizer and even for meat.

Peru produces some very good quality alpaca, wool and blended yarns. Mirasol is one of my favourites and the funds go back into supporting their community. Their prices are also very good.

http://www.mirasol.com.pe/yarn_collection_mirasol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I bought those album boxes and I am going to sort them out, and give them their pictures in each box.
> The family history pictures will stay in one large box. As I have done my family history. Those they will have to decide who wants what.
> 
> You may have royalty in your family you never know. On my mother's side of the family we have the man name Cooke who came over on the May Flower. Also the first French Canadian who came to Canada. Very interesting to see and learn what and where people I came from through history. Plus finding out things I would not have know. Like my grandmother and grandfather on my mom's side. Only were married a few months before my uncle was born. Which my cousin said can't be right. Well guess what I was right.
> Or that my Great grandfather on my dad's side was married two times before he married my great grandmother. Or that my Dad had an uncle that he never knew about. Plus Dad was surprise when I showed him his grandfather who was a teacher also made violins. It is amazing what you can find out about your family when you search for it.


DH and I have started doing our histories recently too Yarnie. That's interesting that you have a French Canadian ancestor too. Did you use Ancestry for your research?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I guess I have to say Hi and Good night at the same time. You have been very talkative or should I say "write-a-tive" today. It took a long time to skim through all the pages. I had a 10 hour day today and another one scheduled tomorrow.
> 
> Yarnie - we had about 3 inches of snow. It did blow on Sunday and we had some drifts. You did give me some cotton - linen yarn, maybe some just linen. I have been making hats with the wool. On number 3. Have had little time to knit.


Take care Joey, you must be getting tired with such long days and the pressure probably builds until tax season is done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I must admit, I've never done that. I'm so ignorant. I never even thought of it. It's the color I go for. Except I do love the soft, soft hobby lobby cotton.
> 
> Next time I buy yarn, I'm going to wonder how many people fondled it before I got there!! :shock:


  I'd say fondled by many!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> What was the name of your 1st French Canadian who came to Canada?


Oh you would ask that, John or something like that. Georgie it's in a box in bedroom. Will dig it out tomoorw and post on here. All I remember is right off the top of my head which is blank at this time of night is his family spread far and wide. After he entered Canada. One of his grandchildren came into conn. and down into Wisconsin . He was a Doctor, and was from my grandmothers side of family. Ended up in Wisconsin at Fort Crawford, move up into another area. I will find it tomorrow and post it for you. Just interesting history.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You might have got some lovely alpaca, but it probably wasn't inexpensive. We have some local alpaca farms that produce beautiful fibre but the cost of production is high and there aren't many processing facilities so shipping adds to the cost. My friend is very involved in raising alpaca and is really promoting the animals not just for fibre but also for fertilizer and even for meat.
> 
> Peru produces some very good quality alpaca, wool and blended yarns. Mirasol is one of my favourites and the funds go back into supporting their community. Their prices are also very good.
> 
> http://www.mirasol.com.pe/yarn_collection_mirasol


Beautiful fondling yarn. :lol: You can just tell it is nice yarn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> About my pic on my avatar. When my DH's grandmother died my MIL threw a box of stuff to me. She thought it was junk. I got excited when I saw the doilies in box. There was some old scissors from the early 1900's and a Bible of his grandmothers. On facebook we have a family site that I started when an aunt died. The other night I was looking at the pictures of the family . My DH's grandfather was a watch repairman just like my FIL. Poppa was 96 when he died. The picture of him there was my doily on the back of his chair. I thought the doily was DH's grandmother's work but it must have been his great grandmothers work. To think that my MIL thought it was just junk I thought it was a treasure.


Wonderful story CB; I guess some people just don't value hand work. You've looked after the doilies so well, it looks perfect in your avatar.

It's sad when I see someone's beautiful workmanship in a thrift store.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH and I have started doing our histories recently too Yarnie. That's interesting that you have a French Canadian ancestor too. Did you use Ancestry for your research?


That , and Historical Library( lots of records to go through there) and the mormon site Family . org, Roots web, 
Also got a lot of information just typing in their names on internet. One thing leads to another and so on. Only brick wall I have hit is Great grandfather on Dad's side has left no information I can find about his parents name ect. So have been doing a search now going on about 10 years trying to find him. All I have is he was born in Courtland county New York in 1852 and married three times. Courtland county did not have records going back that far. So try again every once in a while to research again.

The one thing I was most proud of was a lady that work in the library was adopted and was trying to find information about her real mother. I found enough information to show where she lived what ship she came on into America, who she was married to. I gave this to the lady and did not know it but she told me it was her birthday . She said it was the nicest present she every received. I am sure it was, gave her closer and some relatives still alive that she could get in touch with. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That , and Historical Library( lots of records to go through there) and the mormon site Family . org, Roots web,
> Also got a lot of information just typing in their names on internet. One thing leads to another and so on. Only brick wall I have hit is Great grandfather on Dad's side has left no information I can find about his parents name ect. So have been doing a search now going on about 10 years trying to find him. All I have is he was born in Courtland county New York in 1852 and married three times. Courtland county did not have records going back that far. So try again every once in a while to research again.
> 
> The one thing I was most proud of was a lady that work in the library was adopted and was trying to find information about her real mother. I found enough information to show where she lived what ship she came on into America, who she was married to. I gave this to the lady and did not know it but she told me it was her birthday . She said it was the nicest present she every received. I am sure it was, gave her closer and some relatives still alive that she could get in touch with. Best thing I ever did.


What a nice feeling to know that you've helped her find her history. A couple of friends have found previous marriages and "new" family members when they started researching their family history. Another had a big shock when she was contacted by a half-sister in Germany - none of the family here had known that her Dad had been married and had a family before he came to Canada. After all the shocks were over, they were all happy to discover new family members.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgie, It just dawn on me the last name was Fedette, I think that is how it was spelt, he came from Quebec. Am tired and don't want to go in bedroom as hubby will wake up. But like I said will go through records tomorrow and check. I have so many sides of family history even I get lost unless I have records before me. I started family search in 1984 so you can see how much I have search, and do not remember it all. That is why I have so many papers on my family that have them stored in big boxes. Don't trust computers with family history as it can be lost, but with paper it is preserved.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a nice feeling to know that you've helped her find her history. A couple of friends have found previous marriages and "new" family members when they started researching their family history. Another had a big shock when she was contacted by a half-sister in Germany - none of the family here had known that her Dad had been married and had a family before he came to Canada. After all the shocks were over, they were all happy to discover new family members.


Oh how neat that must have been. We all seem to forget we are who we are because of those who came before. I love history. The more I learn about the family the more amaze I am what has happen in our history. I always claim my Norweign side of my family as that is what I was expose to the most. Plus I do have the norweign additude, more so then the french although I do pronounce Herb's like a canadain. At least I found out I did when visiting canada. Girl friend English major, kept telling me I was pronnouncing it wrong. Well I wasn't. 
I am off now as I am getting short on brain waves. God Bless and if God wills it see you tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh Bon must have not log out. She is going to be surprise tomorrow when she gets her bill, for all her cents worth.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You might have got some lovely alpaca, but it probably wasn't inexpensive. We have some local alpaca farms that produce beautiful fibre but the cost of production is high and there aren't many processing facilities so shipping adds to the cost. My friend is very involved in raising alpaca and is really promoting the animals not just for fibre but also for fertilizer and even for meat.
> 
> Peru produces some very good quality alpaca, wool and blended yarns. Mirasol is one of my favourites and the funds go back into supporting their community. Their prices are also very good.
> 
> http://www.mirasol.com.pe/yarn_collection_mirasol


If I really wanted wonderful alpaca I would make sure that it has been 'graded' by a certified sorter. This way you will know the micron count and the yarn should be of all the same grade and hopefully staple length. You just don't want a lot of guard hairs in there.

I would go to a festival and talk to a few vendors. I have two friends that raise alpacas and one is a certified sorter (it took her over 2 years to earn that certification). I know one sells some of her handspun, and the other one sells yarn that the alpaca cooperative has made. Both yummy.

Time to learn to spin !!!! Trust me, it is cheaper to buy the good stuff than to start spinning it, unless you find spinning enjoyable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgie,

Jacques Fredette- Quebec Canada


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nite bon , don't dream about killing ground hogs tonight.


Even worse than a dentist dream - I think.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh you can always get right to the point of it. you are so fun I am glad you are here . Your a joy


I'll second that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh if you only knew my thoughts about what you said. No I will not post it. But I am laughing here.


  :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Morning to all.

Sun this morning, but this afternoon 2 to 3 inches heading east. 

Thanks for the information about Alpac LTL. Will check in with lady who owns a shop and carry's roving and spinning supply's besides yarn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well we charge by the min. here, your up to 4 cents on your meter here.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bon did you forget to log off last night?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am like you. I get bored and couldn't make 2 of anything. Only slippers do I make something alike. But the size change and the colors help. Last year was the year of the slippers for Christmas. I was happy everyone still had theirs. I made my 15yo some and didn't give him his until this Christmas. DD told me him and SIL fought over them when they can't find theirs.


That must make you happy. well, not the fighting - but they love the slippers!

I once worked on two big blankets at the same time. Never again. They weren't alike, but it felt like one never-ending project. The boys are the same age, and I wanted to give them to them at the same time. Live and learn.

Are you back in the swing of things? Do you have your energy back? I'm just glad you're over the misery.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> moving up to 6 cents here will you be paying cash or using credit card.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> moving up to 6 cents here will you be paying cash or using credit card.


Credit card.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> About my pic on my avatar. When my DH's grandmother died my MIL threw a box of stuff to me. She thought it was junk. I got excited when I saw the doilies in box. There was some old scissors from the early 1900's and a Bible of his grandmothers. On facebook we have a family site that I started when an aunt died. The other night I was looking at the pictures of the family . My DH's grandfather was a watch repairman just like my FIL. Poppa was 96 when he died. The picture of him there was my doily on the back of his chair. I thought the doily was DH's grandmother's work but it must have been his great grandmothers work. To think that my MIL thought it was just junk I thought it was a treasure.


I think it's a treasure, too - beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Credit card.


Well I will give you Credit for that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of my SIL loves scrapbooking. She has put some beautiful albums together, but you're right - it's expensive and takes a lot of storage space. I've been scanning my parents' old photos and putting them on the computer to share with my brothers.


It's so much fun to look at the pictures. They look so bright and clear on the computer. We have old friends who have six children. When we moved to Atlanta, away from family, we adopted each other. We were young then - thirties. We celebrated all our holidays together. Once our children had families of their own, it got too big so we had to discontinue. We all still miss it. I keep talking about a big reunion, but so far we haven't made it happen.

All that background just to tell this!One of their sons takes beautiful pictures. He just sent me hundreds on the computer. He took them year after year when when our families got together at my house for Easter, and I forwarded them to the kids. Lots of close-ups of the GKs when they were little. Precious.

I think scrapbooking would be more work than just the photos. I'm sure each page is a bit of art, really. Lots of thought goes into that. I'm sure everyone loves looking at them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You might have got some lovely alpaca, but it probably wasn't inexpensive. We have some local alpaca farms that produce beautiful fibre but the cost of production is high and there aren't many processing facilities so shipping adds to the cost. My friend is very involved in raising alpaca and is really promoting the animals not just for fibre but also for fertilizer and even for meat.
> 
> Peru produces some very good quality alpaca, wool and blended yarns. Mirasol is one of my favourites and the funds go back into supporting their community. Their prices are also very good.
> 
> http://www.mirasol.com.pe/yarn_collection_mirasol


This world is an amazing place! There is so much going on - so much to learn about. Just learning about raising alpacas is a fascinating subject.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'd say fondled by many!


  Charge extra for fully fondled!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh Bon must have not log out. She is going to be surprise tomorrow when she gets her bill, for all her cents worth.


It's tomorrow already! Tuesday - free of charge!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bon did you forget to log off last night?


I never log off. I am always here, lurking in the shadows. So watch out! :twisted:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I never log off. I am always here, lurking in the shadows. So watch out! :twisted:


 :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's tomorrow already! Tuesday - free of charge!


Hey not so fast, you were the one who said she has 2 cents worth.

Then you did not log off so the timer kept ticking off and adding more cents. Cents then you clock stayed on, so how do you plan to pay for back cents. :wink:

Your monopoly Credit card is max out. So it makes cents that you pay with the Monopoly money Honey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I never log off. I am always here, lurking in the shadows. So watch out! :twisted:


Well now that makes cents you are lurking, why because you used up your cents and want a free ride. The only way you can do that is have a cent's coupon to get some cents off.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good Morning to all.
> 
> Sun this morning, but this afternoon 2 to 3 inches heading east.


I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Someone tweeted out this picture, I think it is worth posting. It is at the 1939 premiere of "Gone with the Wind," A group of Civil War Confederate Soldiers attended.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the weather update Yarnlady, I'm waiting on it. A few more inches doesn't even matter at this point , does it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey not so fast, you were the one who said she has 2 cents worth.
> 
> Then you did not log off so the timer kept ticking off and adding more cents. Cents then you clock stayed on, so how do you plan to pay for back cents. :wink:
> 
> Your monopoly Credit card is max out. So it makes cents that you pay with the Monopoly money Honey.


Ain't got no money, Honey! But I have a lot of ice cream! Forget my debt and it'll be ice cream all around.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I never log off. I am always here, lurking in the shadows. So watch out! :twisted:


ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh

I am sooooo scared


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


Lovely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Someone tweeted out this picture, I think it is worth posting. It is at the 1939 premiere of "Gone with the Wind," A group of Civil War Confederate Soldiers attended.


Great picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I am sooooo scared


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that with the ground hog. I didn't know that was WI. Funny. I don't believe in the seeing the shadow either. Who has Spring that early anyway?


Doesn't it come out the same whether or not the groundhog sees his shadow? According to the calendar, March 21 is officially spring, and 6 weeks from Feb 2 is March 21. Spring will happen at that time regardless of the groundhog. Then again, I wasn't very good at those kind of math problems. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


Beautiful Gali! I love the color and the pattern. You'll enjoy wearing this sweater.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> One of my SIL loves scrapbooking. She has put some beautiful albums together, but you're right - it's expensive and takes a lot of storage space. I've been scanning my parents' old photos and putting them on the computer to share with my brothers.


I have 2 friends that got into scrapbooking big time. It sure can get expensive quickly.

WCK, don't forget to identify the people in the photos if you know who they are. I kept after my mother to identify people in the older photos, but she only did a few. Now I have too many photos with no knowledge who is in them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


Beautiful sweater Gali. Love the color.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That must make you happy. well, not the fighting - but they love the slippers!
> 
> I once worked on two big blankets at the same time. Never again. They weren't alike, but it felt like one never-ending project. The boys are the same age, and I wanted to give them to them at the same time. Live and learn.
> 
> Are you back in the swing of things? Do you have your energy back? I'm just glad you're over the misery.


I could never do 2 blankets at a time. It took me 16 years to finish a Christmas afghan. I told y'all that before. 
I am slowing getting my balance back. I have to get better because we are running out of food. Everyone is working, school or down with surgery so it has to be me. I am telling myself tomorrow is the big day to go . Crazy to think I have not been out but 4 times since a week before Christmas. Good thing I stocked up .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


Wow that is beautiful. Perfect work and I love the color!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Someone tweeted out this picture, I think it is worth posting. It is at the 1939 premiere of "Gone with the Wind," A group of Civil War Confederate Soldiers attended.


That is a neat pic. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Doesn't it come out the same whether or not the groundhog sees his shadow? According to the calendar, March 21 is officially spring, and 6 weeks from Feb 2 is March 21. Spring will happen at that time regardless of the groundhog. Then again, I wasn't very good at those kind of math problems. :wink: :lol:


Yes it does. That is what I am stressing. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


wow beautiful work. Picture turn out good. What color will next one be?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Someone tweeted out this picture, I think it is worth posting. It is at the 1939 premiere of "Gone with the Wind," A group of Civil War Confederate Soldiers attended.


That is really something isn't it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could never do 2 blankets at a time. It took me 16 years to finish a Christmas afghan. I told y'all that before.
> I am slowing getting my balance back. I have to get better because we are running out of food. Everyone is working, school or down with surgery so it has to be me. I am telling myself tomorrow is the big day to go . Crazy to think I have not been out but 4 times since a week before Christmas. Good thing I stocked up .


Take care and don't over do. Can't someone in family go with you? Not good to be doing anything when your balance is off yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB forgot to say thanks for the story about your dollie, and saving it. You have a treasure, and to bad family didn't see its worth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ain't got no money, Honey! But I have a lot of ice cream! Forget my debt and it'll be ice cream all around.


Well that doesn't make any cents. If you can buy ice cream, how did you have money for that. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I am sooooo scared


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could never do 2 blankets at a time. It took me 16 years to finish a Christmas afghan. I told y'all that before.
> I am slowing getting my balance back. I have to get better because we are running out of food. Everyone is working, school or down with surgery so it has to be me. I am telling myself tomorrow is the big day to go . Crazy to think I have not been out but 4 times since a week before Christmas. Good thing I stocked up .


You did a good job. I hope you enjoy your outing tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that doesn't make any cents. If you can buy ice cream, how did you have money for that. :roll: :lol:


Don't ask me these questions. Ask me something I can answer! Money is a mystery to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't ask me these questions. Ask me something I can answer! Money is a mystery to me.


Well that makes no cent at all. When you can afford ice cream. Oh that's right you never paid for the ice cream you just borrowed it. :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


It is beautiful. I love the color. Great job!! Can you tell me where I can find the pattern or the name of it? What kind of yarn did you use? Bravo!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


Wow, beautiful sweater!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I never log off. I am always here, lurking in the shadows. So watch out! :twisted:


I never log off either as cannot remember the password! Ravelry either!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Someone tweeted out this picture, I think it is worth posting. It is at the 1939 premiere of "Gone with the Wind," A group of Civil War Confederate Soldiers attended.


Thanks for this picture as it is our history!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how neat that must have been. We all seem to forget we are who we are because of those who came before. I love history. The more I learn about the family the more amaze I am what has happen in our history. I always claim my Norweign side of my family as that is what I was expose to the most. Plus I do have the norweign additude, more so then the french although I do pronounce Herb's like a canadain. At least I found out I did when visiting canada. Girl friend English major, kept telling me I was pronnouncing it wrong. Well I wasn't.
> I am off now as I am getting short on brain waves. God Bless and if God wills it see you tomorrow.


Many years ago I was employed by a world-wide company. As part of our "introduction" to the company new employees were shown a "training" film - why the company showed this particular film I haven't a clue - but it was very interesting - entitled: "You Are What You Are Because They Were What They Were."


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Georgie,
> 
> Jacques Fredette- Quebec Canada


I've been told there were initially 10 French families who came to Canada in the 1600's - these were the first - much like the Pilgrims came to America. Four of the families were : Desmarais, DeGagne, Charron, Couture. I don't know the names of the other 6 families. One of these descendants was a cousin of mine Father Couture. His life's work was to study the genealogy of the 10 families. This was in the 20th century. He wrote a book about the 10 families. I was a Desmarais. Wish I had a copy of his book.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


You're impressing the heck out of me! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I have 2 friends that got into scrapbooking big time. It sure can get expensive quickly.
> 
> WCK, don't forget to identify the people in the photos if you know who they are. I kept after my mother to identify people in the older photos, but she only did a few. Now I have too many photos with no knowledge who is in them.


My DH is adamant about putting names on the back of photos...he's taught me to do the same.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gotta love Gracie's smile 
http://faithtap.com/2448/gracie-the-golden-smiling-retriever/?v=1


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how neat that must have been. We all seem to forget we are who we are because of those who came before. I love history. The more I learn about the family the more amaze I am what has happen in our history. I always claim my Norweign side of my family as that is what I was expose to the most. Plus I do have the norweign additude, more so then the french although I do pronounce Herb's like a canadain. At least I found out I did when visiting canada. Girl friend English major, kept telling me I was pronnouncing it wrong. Well I wasn't.
> I am off now as I am getting short on brain waves. God Bless and if God wills it see you tomorrow.


Lesson in Norwegian :lol: Doesn't talk much :lol: :lol: :lol:
Love ya Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh Bon must have not log out. She is going to be surprise tomorrow when she gets her bill, for all her cents worth.


I hardly ever log out, just leave the KP tab open on the browser unless I need to turn the laptop off to do updates. My bill must be huge!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> If I really wanted wonderful alpaca I would make sure that it has been 'graded' by a certified sorter. This way you will know the micron count and the yarn should be of all the same grade and hopefully staple length. You just don't want a lot of guard hairs in there.
> 
> I would go to a festival and talk to a few vendors. I have two friends that raise alpacas and one is a certified sorter (it took her over 2 years to earn that certification). I know one sells some of her handspun, and the other one sells yarn that the alpaca cooperative has made. Both yummy.
> 
> Time to learn to spin !!!! Trust me, it is cheaper to buy the good stuff than to start spinning it, unless you find spinning enjoyable.


Thanks to friends in the local Spinners and Weavers Guild, I've learned a lot more about the nature of fibre - just enough to know how little I really know and understand and how much more there is to learn :roll:

I'm joining the chorus in asking for pics of your fibre. Loved your colours in your previous post.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

We have reached 225 pages without admin splitting the thread - Amazing! We weren't as chatty today. I was knitting. Finished redoing one sleeve and 1/4 of another. 

Hope everyone is still on the mend. I am tired of the repeated snippets of the immolation of the Jordanian pilot. It keeps being repeated on TV. Hello, we know these are subhuman people. Just tell us when the Shock and Awe begins. The pussy in the WH won't do anything meaningful. If he'd just pick a competent general and tell the military to use all means to wipe them out, we could all sleep better at night. But, it won't happen. Things are spiraling out of control, and Barack and Michelle are just planning their next vacation. That's what's important to them, I guess.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so much fun to look at the pictures. They look so bright and clear on the computer. We have old friends who have six children. When we moved to Atlanta, away from family, we adopted each other. We were young then - thirties. We celebrated all our holidays together. Once our children had families of their own, it got too big so we had to discontinue. We all still miss it. I keep talking about a big reunion, but so far we haven't made it happen.
> 
> All that background just to tell this!One of their sons takes beautiful pictures. He just sent me hundreds on the computer. He took them year after year when when our families got together at my house for Easter, and I forwarded them to the kids. Lots of close-ups of the GKs when they were little. Precious.
> 
> I think scrapbooking would be more work than just the photos. I'm sure each page is a bit of art, really. Lots of thought goes into that. I'm sure everyone loves looking at them.


What a wonderful gift Bonnie! I bet your kids loved reliving those memories too. We grew up with family friends like that too -- we got together on most weekends, had camping vacations together when all of us kids were younger. We called each others parents "aunt and uncle" and were as close or closer to them than some family. Then we became legal family when my DB#2 married their daugher #1. This is the SIL that loves scrapbooking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I finally finished my first top down sweater, I had many lifelines in it while knitting, but the next one should be easy. :shock: did the word easy just slip out of my mouth! These pics are the best I can do, I have so many windows in my house it makes it hard to take pictures, I know it should make it easier but it works against me most of the time.


That's gorgeous Gali; love the pattern and the colour. I also love top down patterns to minimize sewing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Doesn't it come out the same whether or not the groundhog sees his shadow? According to the calendar, March 21 is officially spring, and 6 weeks from Feb 2 is March 21. Spring will happen at that time regardless of the groundhog. Then again, I wasn't very good at those kind of math problems. :wink: :lol:


Logic rules!! :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I've been told there were initially 10 French families who came to Canada in the 1600's - these were the first - much like the Pilgrims came to America. Four of the families were : Desmarais, DeGagne, Charron, Couture. I don't know the names of the other 6 families. One of these descendants was a cousin of mine Father Couture. His life's work was to study the genealogy of the 10 families. This was in the 20th century. He wrote a book about the 10 families. I was a Desmarais. Wish I had a copy of his book.


Oh you must try to find a copy. Do a search online? You may be surprise someone may want to sell it.
Isn't neat to know your history. Got to admit my is crazy like a patch work quilt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I have 2 friends that got into scrapbooking big time. It sure can get expensive quickly.
> 
> WCK, don't forget to identify the people in the photos if you know who they are. I kept after my mother to identify people in the older photos, but she only did a few. Now I have too many photos with no knowledge who is in them.


Thanks Solo, that's good advice. I recognize many of the people but have now clue who some of them are. I'll ask my parents what they remember the next time I go to visit.

My SIL goes on 2 or 3 scrapbooking retreat weekends per year; that's her little getaway without DB and the kids. The albums, paper and embellishments are all super expensive - but the finished albums are so beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I could never do 2 blankets at a time. It took me 16 years to finish a Christmas afghan. I told y'all that before.
> I am slowing getting my balance back. I have to get better because we are running out of food. Everyone is working, school or down with surgery so it has to be me. I am telling myself tomorrow is the big day to go . Crazy to think I have not been out but 4 times since a week before Christmas. Good thing I stocked up .


Take it easy CB. Maybe someone can go with you or just pick up a few essentials to tide you over for a few days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gotta love Gracie's smile
> http://faithtap.com/2448/gracie-the-golden-smiling-retriever/?v=1


I want a Gracie how sweet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lesson in Norwegian :lol: Doesn't talk much :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Love ya Yarnie!


Sounds about right to me, that's why I love the norweign part of me we can still make fun of ourseleves and to heck with being pc. You wouldn't beleive all the Lena and Olie jokes I have heard and said myself. But I do talk more but then what else is new can't blame either side for that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hardly ever log out, just leave the KP tab open on the browser unless I need to turn the laptop off to do updates. My bill must be huge!


Well if you had any cents you and Bon would get together and open an ice cream stand and come up with some cents to pay your bill. Is your monopoly credit card max's out too? Must be abut you could get a cent meter to keep track of your cents izes. You could also ask for a loan from the Monopoly citzens take your cash bank. Bill do on re seat don't ya know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I've been told there were initially 10 French families who came to Canada in the 1600's - these were the first - much like the Pilgrims came to America. Four of the families were : Desmarais, DeGagne, Charron, Couture. I don't know the names of the other 6 families. One of these descendants was a cousin of mine Father Couture. His life's work was to study the genealogy of the 10 families. This was in the 20th century. He wrote a book about the 10 families. I was a Desmarais. Wish I had a copy of his book.


The Desmarais' are still one of the wealthiest and most powerful families in Quebec Georgie. (but they are liberals :lol: )


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We have reached 225 pages without admin splitting the thread - Amazing! We weren't as chatty today. I was knitting. Finished redoing one sleeve and 1/4 of another.
> 
> Hope everyone is still on the mend. I am tired of the repeated snippets of the immolation of the Jordanian pilot. It keeps being repeated on TV. Hello, we know these are subhuman people. Just tell us when the Shock and Awe begins. The pussy in the WH won't do anything meaningful. If he'd just pick a competent general and tell the military to use all means to wipe them out, we could all sleep better at night. But, it won't happen. Things are spiraling out of control, and Barack and Michelle are just planning their next vacation. That's what's important to them, I guess.


Ah you miss it 6 years ago the shock set in and now we can't believe it awe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Logic rules!! :thumbup:


when where who how just wondering???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Desmarais' are still one of the wealthiest and most powerful families in Quebec Georgie. (but they are liberals :lol: )


So that explains it all .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if you had any cents you and Bon would get together and open an ice cream stand and come up with some cents to pay your bill. Is your monopoly credit card max's out too? Must be abut you could get a cent meter to keep track of your cents izes. You could also ask for a loan from the Monopoly citzens take your cash bank. Bill do on re seat don't ya know.


flavour of the day at Bon & Kitty's Ice Cream Stand


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that makes no cent at all. When you can afford ice cream. Oh that's right you never paid for the ice cream you just borrowed it. :lol:


I did it for us - for the pool party. I had help in high places.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lesson in Norwegian :lol: Doesn't talk much :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Love ya Yarnie!


I see - this is Yarnie's heritage. Oh, yes, Yarnie, you are indeed a woman of few words.

kkkkmmmp-snort! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hardly ever log out, just leave the KP tab open on the browser unless I need to turn the laptop off to do updates. My bill must be huge!


Don't mention it! Yarnie's taking care of it. Nice what a little ice cream will do. She's Norwegian - likes cold stuff!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> We have reached 225 pages without admin splitting the thread - Amazing! We weren't as chatty today. I was knitting. Finished redoing one sleeve and 1/4 of another.
> 
> Hope everyone is still on the mend. I am tired of the repeated snippets of the immolation of the Jordanian pilot. It keeps being repeated on TV. Hello, we know these are subhuman people. Just tell us when the Shock and Awe begins. The pussy in the WH won't do anything meaningful. If he'd just pick a competent general and tell the military to use all means to wipe them out, we could all sleep better at night. But, it won't happen. Things are spiraling out of control, and Barack and Michelle are just planning their next vacation. That's what's important to them, I guess.


Yes. I agree with you completely! Would Ronald Reagan, JFK, George H.W. Bush, George Bush, Eisenhower, or TRUMAN have put up with this crap? Not in a million years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Solo, that's good advice. I recognize many of the people but have now clue who some of them are. I'll ask my parents what they remember the next time I go to visit.
> 
> My SIL goes on 2 or 3 scrapbooking retreat weekends per year; that's her little getaway without DB and the kids. The albums, paper and embellishments are all super expensive - but the finished albums are so beautiful.


Solo same here. Have all family pictures, found out I had a picture of my great grandfather through another person who was related to our family but met her on line so sent her copy of photo and she told me who it was.
Most of pictures my dad left me of family are not ID but told him to do it. MY SM used pen on front of my baby picture to put my name on it. Could have blown her nose up and watch her ears grow. Never use pen on any pictures use pencil as pen as it ages can bleed through.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a wonderful gift Bonnie! I bet your kids loved reliving those memories too. We grew up with family friends like that too -- we got together on most weekends, had camping vacations together when all of us kids were younger. We called each others parents "aunt and uncle" and were as close or closer to them than some family. Then we became legal family when my DB#2 married their daugher #1. This is the SIL that loves scrapbooking.


It's great to have friends like that. And a marriage!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well if you had any cents you and Bon would get together and open an ice cream stand and come up with some cents to pay your bill. Is your monopoly credit card max's out too? Must be abut you could get a cent meter to keep track of your cents izes. You could also ask for a loan from the Monopoly citzens take your cash bank. Bill do on re seat don't ya know.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You keep me laughing!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The Desmarais' are still one of the wealthiest and most powerful families in Quebec Georgie. (but they are liberals :lol: )


Yeah, I know about Paul Desmarais. Think he was about the wealthiest man in Canada? I have numerous cousins in Canada. My grandfather was 1 of 22 children & my dad was 1 of 14. I love having such a large family. Then, there's my mom's family in Sweden. Can trace my Swedish family in written records to the 15th century. They lived there before then, but no written records. My cousin still lives on our same land since rhe 1500's. And, in our family the 1st son still inherits the land, house, etc.

I Have a cousin in Sweden by marriage who has traced his roots back to the 11th century. A King, no less. How fantastic is that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> flavour of the day at Bon & Kitty's Ice Cream Stand


Now we have an expert on the job!! Go, WCK!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> flavour of the day at Bon & Kitty's Ice Cream Stand


No excuses just because the government took all your money does not entitle you to a free turn on the monopoly board. 
If that make cents to you then you have more cents then most people. :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No excuses just because the government took all your money does not entitle you to a free turn on the monopoly board.
> If that make cents to you then you have more cents then most people. :shock:


We are women - hear us roar! We are entitled. We are empowered! We have rights! We demand free time on Denim!
We will pay in ice cream!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> flavour of the day at Bon & Kitty's Ice Cream Stand


That's no way to run an Ice Cream shop. You are suppose to have enough cents to charge cents for them.

By the way is that chocolate on the bottom want a free sample before I decide to buy.

The picture is hil air e us.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't mention it! Yarnie's taking care of it. Nice what a little ice cream will do. She's Norwegian - likes cold stuff!


It's good to have friends in high places! Thanks Yarnie :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo same here. Have all family pictures, found out I had a picture of my great grandfather through another person who was related to our family but met her on line so sent her copy of photo and she told me who it was.
> Most of pictures my dad left me of family are not ID but told him to do it. MY SM used pen on front of my baby picture to put my name on it. Could have blown her nose up and watch her ears grow. Never use pen on any pictures use pencil as pen as it ages can bleed through.


Pen is bad enough, but on the front of the pic!! Not nice


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> flavour of the day at Bon & Kitty's Ice Cream Stand


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I know about Paul Desmarais. Think he was about the wealthiest man in Canada? I have numerous cousins in Canada. My grandfather was 1 of 22 children & my dad was 1 of 14. I love having such a large family. Then, there's my mom's family in Sweden. Can trace my Swedish family in written records to the 15th century. They lived there before then, but no written records. My cousin still lives on our same land since rhe 1500's. And, in our family the 1st son still inherits the land, house, etc.
> 
> I Have a cousin in Sweden by marriage who has traced his roots back to the 11th century. A King, no less. How fantastic is that?


You have an exotic history Georgie, great stories to pass on to your grands.

Desmarais family is in the top 10 of richest Canadians.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo same here. Have all family pictures, found out I had a picture of my great grandfather through another person who was related to our family but met her on line so sent her copy of photo and she told me who it was.
> Most of pictures my dad left me of family are not ID but told him to do it. MY SM used pen on front of my baby picture to put my name on it. Could have blown her nose up and watch her ears grow. Never use pen on any pictures use pencil as pen as it ages can bleed through.


I didn't know that, but it is surprising how long pencil lasts. I have an autograph book that must be close to 100 years old - all written in pencil and still clear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No excuses just because the government took all your money does not entitle you to a free turn on the monopoly board.
> If that make cents to you then you have more cents then most people. :shock:


But I passed GO Yarnie, so the government OWES me. I'll pout and whine if I don't get my way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night all. I'll be busy tomorrow using spit and an erase to remove the ink on the back of 10,000 photos - all dated by me on the back in pen. 

Sleep tight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We are women - hear us roar! We are entitled. We are empowered! We have rights! We demand free time on Denim!
> We will pay in ice cream!


well that does not make cents, your profits just melt away. Next you will lose what cents you had with melted in ven tor e


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. I'll be busy tomorrow using spit and an erase to remove the ink on the back of 10,000 photos - all dated by me on the back in pen.
> 
> Sleep tight.


Night Bon I hope you will come to your cents tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Pen is bad enough, but on the front of the pic!! Not nice


If you knew her you would understand why she did it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. I'll be busy tomorrow using spit and an erase to remove the ink on the back of 10,000 photos - all dated by me on the back in pen.
> 
> Sleep tight.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol:


Lol don't do that you may take some faces off as you are spitting and rubbing.
I had some free film when DH and I went to the prom. Our hands looks like red lobster claws in the pic. I wore navy blue dress and he had a pin strip navy blue suit. We looked like gangsters with lobster hands. There use to be a little frame of white around pictures to write names on but not now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But I passed GO Yarnie, so the government OWES me. I'll pout and whine if I don't get my way.


Oh go stand in line, with the rest of the monopoly crowd, that will bring you to your cents. You have to have a get out of jail free card to play the game.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night all. I'll be busy tomorrow using spit and an erase to remove the ink on the back of 10,000 photos - all dated by me on the back in pen.
> 
> Sleep tight.


you are going to have cramps in your hand. Need a band aide.
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> well that does not make cents, your profits just melt away. Next you will lose what cents you had with melted in ven tor e


Here's my 5 cents worth


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol don't do that you may take some faces off as you are spitting and rubbing.
> I had some free film when DH and I went to the prom. Our hands looks like red lobster claws in the pic. I wore navy blue dress and he had a pin strip navy blue suit. We looked like gangsters with lobster hands. There use to be a little frame of white around pictures to write names on but not now.


Oh Bonnie and Clyd picture hay.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> If you knew her you would understand why she did it.


Sorry Yarnie  Hopefully she doesn't have to be part of your life anymore.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonnie and Clyd picture hay.


Yes that is what we looked like but we didn't have hats.
:shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol don't do that you may take some faces off as you are spitting and rubbing.
> I had some free film when DH and I went to the prom. Our hands looks like red lobster claws in the pic. I wore navy blue dress and he had a pin strip navy blue suit. We looked like gangsters with lobster hands. There use to be a little frame of white around pictures to write names on but not now.


Funny how some of the old pics turned out. I guess now everything can be photoshopped - no more lobster hands.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's my 5 cents worth


Well nice yes but you really are going to end up in the poor house or jail. If you don't cough up the cent pretty soon.

By the way 5 cent will only get you to one house on Baltic Ave.

We will be taking a cent is soon so you will have to get a cent of what is happening in this city.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry Yarnie  Hopefully she doesn't have to be part of your life anymore.


I can only hope that will be true.

Do you know what I have on Dad's trunk my rock collection will a bit of it. One is an amethyst stone I got at the amethyst mine in Canada


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As my mind has said I am sleepy I am going to listen to it.

NIte now to the two musk a teers, thanks for the fun . God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You don't get pennies when you pay cash. But you do with credit card or debit card. I have wondered why they did not round off to the nickel on those also.


Treasury wanted to save money by not producing pennies because they cost more than a penny to make but since hard currency isn't involved, it doesn't matter for electronic transactions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can only hope that will be true.
> 
> Do you know what I have on Dad's trunk my rock collection will a bit of it. One is an amethyst stone I got at the amethyst mine in Canada


Amethyst are pretty stones. Was the mine in Ontario and did you go into it? I've been to some coal mines but the only metal I've seen mined was copper in Butte Montana. I've still got the copper bracelet I picked up there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. I agree with you completely! Would Ronald Reagan, JFK, George H.W. Bush, George Bush, Eisenhower, or TRUMAN have put up with this crap? Not in a million years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I know about Paul Desmarais. Think he was about the wealthiest man in Canada? I have numerous cousins in Canada. My grandfather was 1 of 22 children & my dad was 1 of 14. I love having such a large family. Then, there's my mom's family in Sweden. Can trace my Swedish family in written records to the 15th century. They lived there before then, but no written records. My cousin still lives on our same land since rhe 1500's. And, in our family the 1st son still inherits the land, house, etc.
> 
> I Have a cousin in Sweden by marriage who has traced his roots back to the 11th century. A King, no less. How fantastic is that?


https://sites.google.com/site/oliviasrenaissances/home/guillaume-couture

check this out


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. I agree with you completely! Would Ronald Reagan, JFK, George H.W. Bush, George Bush, Eisenhower, or TRUMAN have put up with this crap? Not in a million years.


That is because they are/were men of courage and conviction. They love/loved this country not like our current Coward in Chief.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is because they are/were men of courage and conviction. They love/loved this country not like our current Coward in Chief.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> It is beautiful. I love the color. Great job!! Can you tell me where I can find the pattern or the name of it? What kind of yarn did you use? Bravo!


Thank You Everyone,

It is ChicKnit pattern I found on Rivalry. The name of it is Vonica, I used Berroco yarn Vintage DK called for size 7 needle, I used a 6.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You Everyone,
> 
> It is ChicKnit pattern I found on Rivalry. The name of it is Vonica, I used Berroco yarn Vintage DK called for size 7 needle, I used a 6.


Gali,

I thought so. I have that pattern (packed up) and plan to make it some day. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank You Everyone,
> 
> It is ChicKnit pattern I found on Rivalry. The name of it is Vonica, I used Berroco yarn Vintage DK called for size 7 needle, I used a 6.


Gali, You are one very good lookin' couple! And I love love love your sweater....its gorgeous!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Gali, You are one very good lookin' couple! And I love love love your sweater....its gorgeous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The other thing about writing in ink on the back of photographs is that the ink can come off on the front of the next picture. Ask me how I know! GRRRRR!

:thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But I passed GO Yarnie, so the government OWES me. I'll pout and whine if I don't get my way.


I'll make some protest posters!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol don't do that you may take some faces off as you are spitting and rubbing.
> I had some free film when DH and I went to the prom. Our hands looks like red lobster claws in the pic. I wore navy blue dress and he had a pin strip navy blue suit. We looked like gangsters with lobster hands. There use to be a little frame of white around pictures to write names on but not now.


Ah, yes. My awkward stage lasted a looong time! I'm still waiting for it to go away.

Thank goodness I wrote the dates on the back - not the front - of the pictures. Now the camera puts it on for me. On the front. Oh, well. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's my 5 cents worth


Oh, that's perfect!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh go stand in line, with the rest of the monopoly crowd, that will bring you to your cents. You have to have a get out of jail free card to play the game.


Good one, I must admit. I'll make a protest poster for you, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is because they are/were men of courage and conviction. They love/loved this country not like our current Coward in Chief.


Right. Just this morning that guy from the Pentagon was shown saying that this last burning death just shows how despicable these people are. Oh? Is that what it took? The beheadings - even of children - weren't enough? NOW you get it?

They really make me sick. How do we oust a president?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The other thing about writing in ink on the back of photographs is that the ink can come off on the front of the next picture. Ask me how I know! GRRRRR!
> 
> :thumbdown:


Oh. So far I haven't had that experience. That would be awful.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well that does not make cents, your profits just melt away. Next you will lose what cents you had with melted in ven tor e


I think Bon makes a lot of cents!

And WCK is always centsable...

But CB has lost her cents of balance.

KnitCrazy has common cents,

And LuckyLucy is centsing a change of scenery,

But Gali's avatar is centsational.

Janie is remote-centsing the drawbridge,

Lake has a sixth-cents Bandit needs to exit,

and WeeBee had good cents to wrap those pipes.

Georgie's cents of taste is unquestionable,

and KPG has a great cents of humor,

But its Yarnie who has all the word-cents!!!

:wink:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

My work here is done...chat later galligators!
&#9829;


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I think Bon makes a lot of cents!
> 
> And WCK is always centsable...
> 
> ...


Pass the cream cheese


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Right. Just this morning that guy from the Pentagon was shown saying that this last burning death just shows how despicable these people are. Oh? Is that what it took? The beheadings - even of children - weren't enough? NOW you get it?
> 
> They really make me sick. How do we oust a president?


Hey keep him. The worse he is the better a Republican will look in 2016

Someone commented that ISIS might be baiting Jordan to join the fight, even more than they are now. But not only was the death barbaric, he was a devote Muslim and according to the Muslim faith you never cremate a Muslim.

But I do sadly agree this is what it took to get the Muslim countries mad. I will be honest, it has always galled me that they have been so silent regarding ISIS.

Oh on another note. Our Coward in Chief has in his new budget a huge cut in the VA budget that would negate the Choice Act. He signed it in August for political gain, now he is showing his contempt and hatred of our military and our veterans once again by cutting the funding.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:
 

> Treasury wanted to save money by not producing pennies because they cost more than a penny to make but since hard currency isn't involved, it doesn't matter for electronic transactions.


I like my pennies I save them. On the back it says IN God We Trust. So they may not be worth anything in this world but they are worth a lot to me. More then any money on this earth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Amethyst are pretty stones. Was the mine in Ontario and did you go into it? I've been to some coal mines but the only metal I've seen mined was copper in Butte Montana. I've still got the copper bracelet I picked up there.


I think so, I am a rock collector to. I collect to many things, I need an intervension. I had a piece of fools gold but gave it away. I have a rock from my GGF which he polish by hand. I also have a rock from my other GGF (noreweigns) barn. The barn is gone now but have a stone. I have Petoskey stone from Lake Michigan. I have a piece of coal that someone who shall be nameless(my husband) put in my Christmas stocking. I have lots of rock that can roll.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey keep him. The worse he is the better a Republican will look in 2016
> 
> Someone commented that ISIS might be baiting Jordan to join the fight, even more than they are now. But not only was the death barbaric, he was a devote Muslim and according to the Muslim faith you never cremate a Muslim.
> 
> ...


You are right but then you are always right. 
We know why he cuts the Vets out. He has to make sure that his policy are not flawed. Like drawing lines in sand, no boots on the ground(hate that phase), drones and on and on. IF the Military had it's way Isis would be gone. That would make him look foolish as to all his wimpy policy of we will not go to war. He said it to many times when running for the Presidency.Which he has continue to use even know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The other thing about writing in ink on the back of photographs is that the ink can come off on the front of the next picture. Ask me how I know! GRRRRR!
> 
> :thumbdown:


SM wrote in pen on the front of my baby photo. It is the only one I have that was done professional . She was a never mind. Dad left me all the family pictures , well she decided she could give them away. So there are a lot of them missing of my family. A Poxes on her. Well maybe not a poxs let God take care of it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll make some protest posters!


Wine did you say wine, River Gold, Wollersheim winery, Apple wine Karrigan Brothers winery.

The apple is so good in pork roast use the whole bottle.

Wine to dine.......


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

New England Boiled Dinner tonight. smoke ham hocks simmering. Potatoes, carrots, onion, celery, rutabag, and cabbage when all veg are tender. 

Not one of your slimming meals but one of the best winter meals, when it is cold.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.K. My Mayhem is done off to create something, what who knows.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My work here is done...chat later galligators!
> ♥


Very well done, Gerslay!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My work here is done...chat later galligators!
> ♥


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think so, I am a rock collector to. I collect to many things, I need an intervension. I had a piece of fools gold but gave it away. I have a rock from my GGF which he polish by hand. I also have a rock from my other GGF (noreweigns) barn. The barn is gone now but have a stone. I have Petoskey stone from Lake Michigan. I have a piece of coal that someone who shall be nameless(my husband) put in my Christmas stocking. I have lots of rock that can roll.


Rocks are good. I collect them, too - and cobwebs. I have LOTS of cobwebs!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wine did you say wine, River Gold, Wollersheim winery, Apple wine Karrigan Brothers winery.
> 
> The apple is so good in pork roast use the whole bottle.
> 
> Wine to dine.......


Okay!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SM wrote in pen on the front of my baby photo. It is the only one I have that was done professional . She was a never mind. Dad left me all the family pictures , well she decided she could give them away. So there are a lot of them missing of my family. A Poxes on her. Well maybe not a poxs let God take care of it.


That was so mean!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> New England Boiled Dinner tonight. smoke ham hocks simmering. Potatoes, carrots, onion, celery, rutabag, and cabbage when all veg are tender.
> 
> Not one of your slimming meals but one of the best winter meals, when it is cold.


Delicious.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I think Bon makes a lot of cents!
> 
> And WCK is always centsable...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> New England Boiled Dinner tonight. smoke ham hocks simmering. Potatoes, carrots, onion, celery, rutabag, and cabbage when all veg are tender.
> 
> Not one of your slimming meals but one of the best winter meals, when it is cold.


I'll make some bread and be right up. That is the only way I can stand is right up. About 5?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> SM wrote in pen on the front of my baby photo. It is the only one I have that was done professional . She was a never mind. Dad left me all the family pictures , well she decided she could give them away. So there are a lot of them missing of my family. A Poxes on her. Well maybe not a poxs let God take care of it.


When my MIL was on the war path she tore up pics. Then the ones she had left she would threw them out in our driveway. We called them a drive by. I got some good family photos that she cut herself out of. :shock: 
One time she put everything of FIL 's in a big box and poured honey with leaves in it. She also left her wooden spoon in the box she used to stir it all up with. :roll:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Gali, You are one very good lookin' couple! And I love love love your sweater....its gorgeous!


Thank you Gerslay. I am taking a bow as we speak ;-)

Did anyone see our Georgie's wedding photo on the wedding thread? I don't know what page it is on, haven't been there for days, BUT she and husband are lovely to look at. And yes she is exotic looking. Wendy and her husband's picture is there, it is the beautiful one with them leaving the church. I think that thread is one of the sweetest threads started on KP.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a real hero.
http://www.facebook.com/reaganmovie/photos/a.159439707411488.29386.150334421655350/835606573128128/?type=1&theater


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my MIL was on the war path she tore up pics. Then the ones she had left she would threw them out in our driveway. We called them a drive by. I got some good family photos that she cut herself out of. :shock:
> One time she put everything of FIL 's in a big box and poured honey with leaves in it. She also left her wooden spoon in the box she used to stir it all up with. :roll:


Wow...what a shame.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> My work here is done...chat later galligators!
> ♥


I guess you've had your Phil. :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that doesn't make any cents. If you can buy ice cream, how did you have money for that. :roll: :lol:


Yarnie, Yarnie, Yarnie. Bonnie is one of the ice cream bandits. She doesn't buy ice cream. That's why she has plenty on hand for any occasion. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Right. Just this morning that guy from the Pentagon was shown saying that this last burning death just shows how despicable these people are. Oh? Is that what it took? The beheadings - even of children - weren't enough? NOW you get it?
> 
> They really make me sick. How do we oust a president?


Glenn Beck's radio program was spectacular this morning. I really hope that when Jordan goes after Islamic Terrorists they get the support they need from Countries with a strong committed leader. He's not going to find that at the White House.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish I could spend time here, maybe tomorrow TL


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Gotta love Gracie's smile
> http://faithtap.com/2448/gracie-the-golden-smiling-retriever/?v=1


Gracie is certainly a cutie. I love the way she would squint when smiling.

I had a Doberman that I taught to smile. She would squint when smiling also. I thought it made her look less intimidating with her eyes almost closed.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Gracie is certainly a cutie. I love the way she would squint when smiling.
> 
> I had a Doberman that I taught to smile. She would squint when smiling also. I thought it made her look less intimidating with her eyes almost closed.


Wasn't it cute how she wrinkled her nose to smile? My first Cairn would smile when I came back from shopping or work. She'd run up with a smile and wagging tail, and I knew she was glad to see me and wanted her ears rubbed. My current Caurn is smart, but she hasn't figured out how to smile.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We have reached 225 pages without admin splitting the thread - Amazing! We weren't as chatty today. I was knitting. Finished redoing one sleeve and 1/4 of another.
> 
> Hope everyone is still on the mend. I am tired of the repeated snippets of the immolation of the Jordanian pilot. It keeps being repeated on TV. Hello, we know these are subhuman people. Just tell us when the Shock and Awe begins. The pussy in the WH won't do anything meaningful. If he'd just pick a competent general and tell the military to use all means to wipe them out, we could all sleep better at night. But, it won't happen. Things are spiraling out of control, and Barack and Michelle are just planning their next vacation. That's what's important to them, I guess.


I was pleased to see that Jordan kept their word on retaliating if ISIS killed their pilot. Jordan executed the two people that ISIS wanted to trade the pilot for. Perhaps this will be the game changer that is needed to stop ISIS. Maybe those sitting on the fence will receive the necessary nudge now. I know Obama won't change his position, but others might become motivated.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Solo, that's good advice. I recognize many of the people but have now clue who some of them are. I'll ask my parents what they remember the next time I go to visit.
> 
> My SIL goes on 2 or 3 scrapbooking retreat weekends per year; that's her little getaway without DB and the kids. The albums, paper and embellishments are all super expensive - but the finished albums are so beautiful.


There are a few stores here that are just scrapbooking supplies. When I go in with my friends I am in awe of all the stuff. I'm not interested in doing the scrapbooking so can be content just looking.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> But I passed GO Yarnie, so the government OWES me. I'll pout and whine if I don't get my way.


FYI - pouting is OK, whining gets you sent to the corner indefinitely.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I was pleased to see that Jordan kept their word on retaliating if ISIS killed their pilot. Jordan executed the two people that ISIS wanted to trade the pilot for. Perhaps this will be the game changer that is needed to stop ISIS. Maybe those sitting on the fence will receive the necessary nudge now. I know Obama won't change his position, but others might become motivated.


Jordan should begin daily execution of one or two prisoners, who are guilty of working with terrorists. This would intimidate people from working with or joining the terrorists.

Also, it seems to me that there are refugees in Jordan, who might like to join a brigade of fighters. Jordan is supporting them now, but these people need a future. They could institute recruitment efforts for all able-bodied men willing to be trained to fight. The men could earn money to support their families. In addition, I would promise them land in Iraq after ISIS is cleared out (killed). The population of Iraq has been decimated by ISIS.

An announcement should be made that no ISIS terrorists after a stated date will be allowed to live. Any engaged will be immediately dispatched. There should be none allowed to surrender or change sides after that date. None are redeemable. All need to go. Plus, they need to be told that all children of the terrorists will be raised Christians and given different names. All wives of terrorists will have their children removed from them and they will become workers for the state or they will die.

Fear has to change these people, and nothing we are doing now is causing fear. These people have no hearts and no morals, so they are not ever going to become citizens of a civilized country.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I think Bon makes a lot of cents!
> 
> And WCK is always centsable...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :lol: to Gerslay for having the good cents to record the Denim centabilities


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my MIL was on the war path she tore up pics. Then the ones she had left she would threw them out in our driveway. We called them a drive by. I got some good family photos that she cut herself out of. :shock:
> One time she put everything of FIL 's in a big box and poured honey with leaves in it. She also left her wooden spoon in the box she used to stir it all up with. :roll:


I take it she had a temper?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you Gerslay. I am taking a bow as we speak ;-)
> 
> Did anyone see our Georgie's wedding photo on the wedding thread? I don't know what page it is on, haven't been there for days, BUT she and husband are lovely to look at. And yes she is exotic looking. Wendy and her husband's picture is there, it is the beautiful one with them leaving the church. I think that thread is one of the sweetest threads started on KP.


I didn't know it existed - glad you mentioned it. I'll take a look!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Pass the cream cheese


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you Gerslay. I am taking a bow as we speak ;-)
> 
> Did anyone see our Georgie's wedding photo on the wedding thread? I don't know what page it is on, haven't been there for days, BUT she and husband are lovely to look at. And yes she is exotic looking. Wendy and her husband's picture is there, it is the beautiful one with them leaving the church. I think that thread is one of the sweetest threads started on KP.


Gerslay, there are so many Wedding threads. I looked at the first ten or so, then it changed to Wedding shawls. Do you know the title? Does anyone know the title?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, Yarnie, Yarnie. Bonnie is one of the ice cream bandits. She doesn't buy ice cream. That's why she has plenty on hand for any occasion. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Thanks, Partner!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Glenn Beck's radio program was spectacular this morning. I really hope that when Jordan goes after Islamic Terrorists they get the support they need from Countries with a strong committed leader. He's not going to find that at the White House.


It's as if obama's just waiting for other countries to get hit so they'll fight the battle. That disgraces our country.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think so, I am a rock collector to. I collect to many things, I need an intervension. I had a piece of fools gold but gave it away. I have a rock from my GGF which he polish by hand. I also have a rock from my other GGF (noreweigns) barn. The barn is gone now but have a stone. I have Petoskey stone from Lake Michigan. I have a piece of coal that someone who shall be nameless(my husband) put in my Christmas stocking. I have lots of rock that can roll.


Your rocks tell a story :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I wish I could spend time here, maybe tomorrow TL


See ya! Have a good day - I'm sure you will! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> SM wrote in pen on the front of my baby photo. It is the only one I have that was done professional . She was a never mind. Dad left me all the family pictures , well she decided she could give them away. So there are a lot of them missing of my family. A Poxes on her. Well maybe not a poxs let God take care of it.


Could you get copies from the people she gave them to?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There are a few stores here that are just scrapbooking supplies. When I go in with my friends I am in awe of all the stuff. I'm not interested in doing the scrapbooking so can be content just looking.


It seems like an overwhelming job. Too many choices.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cream cheese picture - too cute to eat!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems like an overwhelming job. Too many choices.


I know. I have little interest in scrap booking. The new make-your-own scrapbooks just seems a contrived craft meant to get the crafter's money to me. My mom kept trying to interest me in scrap booking when I was between 13 and 16 (she gave up then and did some for me.). I just don't see any point. Why would I make a memorial to myself?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When my MIL was on the war path she tore up pics. Then the ones she had left she would threw them out in our driveway. We called them a drive by. I got some good family photos that she cut herself out of. :shock:
> One time she put everything of FIL 's in a big box and poured honey with leaves in it. She also left her wooden spoon in the box she used to stir it all up with. :roll:


You and Yarnie ended up with a couple of sick/mean women in your lives


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know it existed - glad you mentioned it. I'll take a look!


It's call "come on ladies and gents let's see those wedding outfits." dccjb started it , it's back on pg. 6 or later


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's call "come on ladies and gents let's see those wedding outfits." dccjb started it , it's back on pg. 6 or later


Thank, Gali! I found it - they are beautiful pictures. What a great idea!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Jordan should begin daily execution of one or two prisoners, who are guilty of working with terrorists. This would intimidate people from working with or joining the terrorists.
> 
> Also, it seems to me that there are refugees in Jordan, who might like to join a brigade of fighters. Jordan is supporting them now, but these people need a future. They could institute recruitment efforts for all able-bodied men willing to be trained to fight. The men could earn money to support their families. In addition, I would promise them land in Iraq after ISIS is cleared out (killed). The population of Iraq has been decimated by ISIS.
> 
> ...


You are right. Fear has to change them. Right now they fear only their leaders. It is a world problem, since terrorists live all over the world, and the world needs to get moving.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I think Bon makes a lot of cents!
> 
> And WCK is always centsable...
> 
> ...


Gerslay,
You are so funny. Have not been here on DP today because we met with the builder. We are so exhausted. Just so everyone knows, things are moving along. I go to the Caribbean on Friday (really early Sat. morning). When I come back, we will have 2 weeks to make sure everything is in order, close, and then live in a hotel for 2 nights. We will move into our matchbox temporary apt. We are utterly exhausted from doing a 3 hour drive (back and forth), meeting for 3 hours and then coming home. I am ready to drop.

Will be on the site as much as I can. Love you all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know. I have little interest in scrap booking. The new make-your-own scrapbooks just seems a contrived craft meant to get the crafter's money to me. My mom kept trying to interest me in scrap booking when I was between 13 and 16 (she gave up then and did some for me.). I just don't see any point. Why would I make a memorial to myself?


If anyone is interested, I have 6-8 boxes of photos that need organizing. I will feed and house anyone who wants to take the job on.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> If anyone is interested, I have 6-8 boxes of photos that need organizing. I will feed and house anyone who wants to take the job on.


Noticed you had no takers.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> https://sites.google.com/site/oliviasrenaissances/home/guillaume-couture
> 
> check this out


I did check this site out...most interesting. Thanks much! My Dad (Desmarais) came to the U.S. from Canada in the 1920's. The Coutures, Charrons & DeGagnes were all his cousins still living in Canada. He grew up with them. Those 3 French-Canadian families jointly moved to the Los Angeles area in the early 1960's. My brother married a Couture (2nd) cousin. I'm forwarding this internet address on to their daughter, whose Mom was a Couture. Again, many thanks.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Gali, You are one very good lookin' couple! And I love love love your sweater....its gorgeous!


Yeah Gali,,,,,,,,,you're gorgeous....your squeeze is gorgeous,,,,,,your sweater is gorgeous.....


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is a real hero.
> http://www.facebook.com/reaganmovie/photos/a.159439707411488.29386.150334421655350/835606573128128/?type=1&theater


Did I tell y'all I met Ronald Reagan when I was 10 years old? Oh my gosh, what a wonderful, nice acting man - not eaten up with the importance. He was so nice to a little 10 year old girl. Gave me his autograph. He let my 15 year old brother take an 8 mm home movie of him. This is when Reagan was 1 of the biggest movie stars. This was in Los Angeles. He was married to Jane Wyman at the time. He'd gotten out of his car at a 4th of July celebration & traffic was stopped. He'd gotten out of his car 'cause my brother asked him to, to enable my brother to take his movie. Jane Wyman was sitting in the car. She was NOT nice to this 10 year old little girl. I asked her for her autograph & she said "get this child away from me." Nasty acting woman.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Noticed you had no takers.


 :lol:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally finished my cardigan. I am so happy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Finally finished my cardigan. I am so happy.


Great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay,
> You are so funny. Have not been here on DP today because we met with the builder. We are so exhausted. Just so everyone knows, things are moving along. I go to the Caribbean on Friday (really early Sat. morning). When I come back, we will have 2 weeks to make sure everything is in order, close, and then live in a hotel for 2 nights. We will move into our matchbox temporary apt. We are utterly exhausted from doing a 3 hour drive (back and forth), meeting for 3 hours and then coming home. I am ready to drop.
> 
> Will be on the site as much as I can. Love you all.


Great your new life is coming together. Just think in a few weeks all the moving will be worth it. Get a good rest. Just take it one day at a time. Love you too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Noticed you had no takers.


Not me. WHAT did she say? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I did check this site out...most interesting. Thanks much! My Dad (Desmarais) came to the U.S. from Canada in the 1920's. The Coutures, Charrons & DeGagnes were all his cousins still living in Canada. He grew up with them. Those 3 French-Canadian families jointly moved to the Los Angeles area in the early 1960's. My brother married a Couture (2nd) cousin. I'm forwarding this internet address on to their daughter, whose Mom was a Couture. Again, many thanks.


I loved your weddding pics GG. You look like your handsome Daddy. It was nice to see you in person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Finally finished my cardigan. I am so happy.


Pics please. I know it is beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay,
> You are so funny. Have not been here on DP today because we met with the builder. We are so exhausted. Just so everyone knows, things are moving along. I go to the Caribbean on Friday (really early Sat. morning). When I come back, we will have 2 weeks to make sure everything is in order, close, and then live in a hotel for 2 nights. We will move into our matchbox temporary apt. We are utterly exhausted from doing a 3 hour drive (back and forth), meeting for 3 hours and then coming home. I am ready to drop.
> 
> Will be on the site as much as I can. Love you all.


Have a great holiday and enjoy the warm sunshine LL. Hope all goes well with your move.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Finally finished my cardigan. I am so happy.


A great feeling to finish the project and now you can wear the cardigan. Hope you post a pic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I was this lamb.http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1322396421140878&fref=nf


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my......

Brian Williams of NBC lied over and over again about his helicopter war experience in 2003. He even repeated the lie last week. He apologized and blamed it on a 'faulty memory'. Have Liberals no pride? Wonder if he will be fired. I doubt it, because in Liberal World, saying sorry makes everything okay unless you are a Conservative then you are vilified.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great your new life is coming together. Just think in a few weeks all the moving will be worth it. Get a good rest. Just take it one day at a time. Love you too!


Thank you, CB. I am starting to adjust to our move. Cannot look back at this point.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not me. WHAT did she say? :lol:


I said that I had about 6-8 boxes of photos that need to be organized, I will feed and house anyone who will do it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Have a great holiday and enjoy the warm sunshine LL. Hope all goes well with your move.


WCK, thank you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my......
> 
> Brian Williams of NBC lied over and over again about his helicopter war experience in 2003. He even repeated the lie last week. He apologized and blamed it on a 'faulty memory'. Have Liberals no pride? Wonder if he will be fired. I doubt it, because in Liberal World, saying sorry makes everything okay unless you are a Conservative then you are vilified.


Good Morning Right One, This latest liberal lie from B Williams bring to mind Shillary's big fat lie about ducking and running for cover due to sniper fire when landing in Bosnia LOL. When the truth was she was hugging children and being handed flowers. These are just the exposed lies.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah Gali,,,,,,,,,you're gorgeous....your squeeze is gorgeous,,,,,,your sweater is gorgeous.....


Thanks Georgie, I sent D&P to the thread that shows wedding pics to see our very own exotic GG and husband. Beautiful pictures...for sure it was a beautiful wedding day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay,
> You are so funny. Have not been here on DP today because we met with the builder. We are so exhausted. Just so everyone knows, things are moving along. I go to the Caribbean on Friday (really early Sat. morning). When I come back, we will have 2 weeks to make sure everything is in order, close, and then live in a hotel for 2 nights. We will move into our matchbox temporary apt. We are utterly exhausted from doing a 3 hour drive (back and forth), meeting for 3 hours and then coming home. I am ready to drop.
> 
> Will be on the site as much as I can. Love you all.


We'll miss you, but glad you're getting some relaxation in. I'd be exhausted, too, after all those 3-hour trips, but worth it in the long run! Take care and have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> If anyone is interested, I have 6-8 boxes of photos that need organizing. I will feed and house anyone who wants to take the job on.


Sounds like a huge job!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my......
> 
> Brian Williams of NBC lied over and over again about his helicopter war experience in 2003. He even repeated the lie last week. He apologized and blamed it on a 'faulty memory'. Have Liberals no pride? Wonder if he will be fired. I doubt it, because in Liberal World, saying sorry makes everything okay unless you are a Conservative then you are vilified.


I always liked Brian Williams but now I have to wonder what kind of a man he really is. Here he is on the Letterman show in 2013 telling the story, the lie, that he has repeated for 12 years. Look how genuine and sincere he is...what an actor!

edited for a better you tube version:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay,
> You are so funny. Have not been here on DP today because we met with the builder. We are so exhausted. Just so everyone knows, things are moving along. I go to the Caribbean on Friday (really early Sat. morning). When I come back, we will have 2 weeks to make sure everything is in order, close, and then live in a hotel for 2 nights. We will move into our matchbox temporary apt. We are utterly exhausted from doing a 3 hour drive (back and forth), meeting for 3 hours and then coming home. I am ready to drop.
> 
> Will be on the site as much as I can. Love you all.


You have a lot on your plate over the next few weeks, and months, so please pace yourself and remember to use the famous word: "mañana!"

:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I always liked Brian Williams but now I have to wonder what kind of a man he really is. Here he is on the Letterman show in 2013 telling the story, the lie, that he has repeated for 12 years. Look how genuine and sincere he is...what an actor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We'll miss you, but glad you're getting some relaxation in. I'd be exhausted, too, after all those 3-hour trips, but worth it in the long run! Take care and have fun!


Thank you, Bon. I'll be checking in sporadically.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like a huge job!


Yup.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I always liked Brian Williams but now I have to wonder what kind of a man he really is. Here he is on the Letterman show in 2013 telling the story, the lie, that he has repeated for 12 years. Look how genuine and sincere he is...what an actor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Is he the one who cheated with Giada?


I think that was Matt Lauer


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I know. I have little interest in scrap booking. The new make-your-own scrapbooks just seems a contrived craft meant to get the crafter's money to me. My mom kept trying to interest me in scrap booking when I was between 13 and 16 (she gave up then and did some for me.). I just don't see any point. Why would I make a memorial to myself?


Me too KC. I like a nice photo album, but I can do without all the ric rac!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm trying to follow the news on the FCC and the internet. The control will start out small and citizens will be told it's for the good of the country (for the woman and children), then it will progress to the maximum and it will be to late. Two words to remember....Money + Control, the government is always in search of one or both, this time it involves both, it's a jackpot for them, it's middle class taxation for the rest.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay,
> You are so funny. Have not been here on DP today because we met with the builder. We are so exhausted. Just so everyone knows, things are moving along. I go to the Caribbean on Friday (really early Sat. morning). When I come back, we will have 2 weeks to make sure everything is in order, close, and then live in a hotel for 2 nights. We will move into our matchbox temporary apt. We are utterly exhausted from doing a 3 hour drive (back and forth), meeting for 3 hours and then coming home. I am ready to drop.
> 
> Will be on the site as much as I can. Love you all.


Hurray for the Caribbean!! I would be tired too. You certainly live an exciting life.

We love you back LL take care


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you see that video and how easily, even enthusiastically, Brian Williams lied?

Truth has been found no longer useful and has been banished from the face of the earth.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Did you see that video and how easily, even enthusiastically, Brian Williams lied?
> 
> Truth has been found no longer useful and has been banished from the face of the earth.


People have always lied, but it seems as God has been diminished, truth has disappeared.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I guess Obama told the attendees at a prayer breakfast today that ISIS's violence is no worse than slavery, Jom Crow, and what Christians did during the Crusades. Hello? This is 2015, not 1095. Actions taken by Christians were war, and the Muslims were as violent then toward Christians as they were when they waged war against their fellow Muslims. 

This moral relevance is ignorance. This is evil. If actions in 1095 are to be followed, we must drive ALL Muslims, supposedly good and the evil bad from America and Europe and all in the Middle East must be killed and the territory taken. That's what happened to the Christians during the Crusades.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Last night, I finished my sweater and some of you asked me to post a picture. Unfortunately, I was in my pajamas, without a bra, and no makeup. So, today I am posting a picture of me in it. I am a little more presentable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night, I finished my sweater and some of you asked me to post a picture. Unfortunately, I was in my pajamas, without a bra, and no makeup. So, today I am posting a picture of me in it. I am a little more presentable.


Beautiful both sweater and you. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess Obama told the attendees at a prayer breakfast today that ISIS's violence is no worse than slavery, Jom Crow, and what Christians did during the Crusades. Hello? This is 2015, not 1095. Actions taken by Christians were war, and the Muslims were as violent then toward Christians as they were when they waged war against their fellow Muslims.
> 
> This moral relevance is ignorance. This is evil. If actions in 1095 are to be followed, we must drive ALL Muslims, supposedly good and the evil bad from America and Europe and all in the Middle East must be killed and the territory taken. That's what happened to the Christians during the Crusades.


Sense and common sense missing with him and his crew.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Obama is using the tax code to further bankrupt our country. The code specifically says that an illegal with a TIN (tax identification number) is not entitled to tax credits, except for the child tax credit (up to $1000 per child under 17). But with Obama granting them Social Security Numbers they will be eligible to all the tax credits. This means up to $5000 per family.
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/14756/amnestied-illegals-get-extra-irs-refund/
> 
> It bothers me every time I do tax returns for those who are gaming the system. With Federal and state refunds, a family of 3 children under 17, and earning about $15,000 can get $10,000 in refunds. Then they can also get Medicaid, food stamps, rent assistance, energy assistance, and child care. And we are paying it.


Sounds about what to except doesn't it. We pay they get the freebies. Oh but you do know Joey we are so subhuman and want them to starve to death and on and on it goes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was this lamb.http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1322396421140878&fref=nf


I meant I want this lamb.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Is he the one who cheated with Giada?


Really I didn't know that?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> People have always lied, but it seems as God has been diminished, truth has disappeared.


Yes. Lies are ignored and then believed as the truth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night, I finished my sweater and some of you asked me to post a picture. Unfortunately, I was in my pajamas, without a bra, and no makeup. So, today I am posting a picture of me in it. I am a little more presentable.


Hi KC! Your sweater is great! You look great. Your home is so light and cheery. Thanks for posting your pic. 
What are you starting on now?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I loved your weddding pics GG. You look like your handsome Daddy. It was nice to see you in person.


Thanks a bunch for the compliment - guess I do favor my Dad - i.e. his coloring - hair - eyes - oh my goodness, don't get me started regarding my Dad - I know he was my Daddy, but to me he was the most handsome man ever - & if anything, he was even nicer "inside" - a moral, hard working, family man.

And, my GS has the cleft chin like my Dad - be still my heart. I swoon when I look at my GS - he does have the beautiful blue eyes, but his hair is very - very dark brown - almost black & so thick. I just know the girls are gonna want to rub their fingers through his beautiful hair. Oh my! Need I say his grandma loves him?

And, when I look at my wedding photo I think my DH kind-of favors my Dad. Perhaps that's what I saw in my DH - ya' think?
Again, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my......
> 
> Brian Williams of NBC lied over and over again about his helicopter war experience in 2003. He even repeated the lie last week. He apologized and blamed it on a 'faulty memory'. Have Liberals no pride? Wonder if he will be fired. I doubt it, because in Liberal World, saying sorry makes everything okay unless you are a Conservative then you are vilified.


Williams has a "faulty memory" and Hillary misspoke often. Nah, no pride whatsoever. Anything to make themselves seem more important than they actually are.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Beautiful both sweater and you. :thumbup:


I agree.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night, I finished my sweater and some of you asked me to post a picture. Unfortunately, I was in my pajamas, without a bra, and no makeup. So, today I am posting a picture of me in it. I am a little more presentable.


That is a beautiful sweater, and you wear it perfectly lovely KC. I see the seam at the waistline and I must say that the pattern you used is very interesting. I'm also impressed that you changed the pattern up a bit as posted earlier this week. The rows match up so perfectly and the yarn shows you talent. I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Williams has a "faulty memory" and Hillary misspoke often. Nah, no pride whatsoever. Anything to make themselves seem more important than they actually are.


Right.......

One would think you would remember being hit with a missile and not following behind the one hit. Even he had a concussion from the shockwaves, he could have fixed his faulty memory 12 years ago.

Don't forget Slick Willy's the definition of 'is'. And if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor by the Coward in Chief.

Have the Dems any pride left..................I think not


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi KC! Your sweater is great! You look great. Your home is so light and cheery. Thanks for posting your pic.
> What are you starting on now?


I am making a cowl now with red bulky yarn. Hey, I'll be ready for Valentine's Day. It's about time I knitted up this yarn. I bought it before Christmas.

Thanks for your kind words, CB.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Beautiful both sweater and you. :thumbup:


Thanks Yarnie. It turned out the way I wanted it. The only thing that would have been better would have been if I hadn't gained the weight I have this winter. It's diet time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> People have always lied, but it seems as God has been diminished, truth has disappeared.


Yes. People lie without batting an eye. It shocking to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess Obama told the attendees at a prayer breakfast today that ISIS's violence is no worse than slavery, Jom Crow, and what Christians did during the Crusades. Hello? This is 2015, not 1095. Actions taken by Christians were war, and the Muslims were as violent then toward Christians as they were when they waged war against their fellow Muslims.
> 
> This moral relevance is ignorance. This is evil. If actions in 1095 are to be followed, we must drive ALL Muslims, supposedly good and the evil bad from America and Europe and all in the Middle East must be killed and the territory taken. That's what happened to the Christians during the Crusades.


I think a little of the real obama came out at the prayer breakfast.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night, I finished my sweater and some of you asked me to post a picture. Unfortunately, I was in my pajamas, without a bra, and no makeup. So, today I am posting a picture of me in it. I am a little more presentable.


You certainly are MORE than presentable! Classy lady - and I love the sweater. Beautiful! It's so nice to put a face to your posts.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thank You Everyone,
> 
> It is ChicKnit pattern I found on Rivalry. The name of it is Vonica, I used Berroco yarn Vintage DK called for size 7 needle, I used a 6.


Gali, Oh, thank Goodness you listed the pattern name, yarn and the needles size you used; I was just about to accuse you of not making that gorgeous sweater and asking you where you bought your machine made perfect top-down sweater.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. I am starting to adjust to our move. Cannot look back at this point.


No, don't look back, only look forward.

Have a great time in the Carib - I love visiting there too - we'll all be here when you return and will help you through your packing if your DH does kill you first after finding your stash while you're gone. :shock:

Be safe, get rested and get tanned!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I think Bon makes a lot of cents!
> 
> And WCK is always centsable...
> 
> ...


Too funny - that's my fifty cent.

Speaking of which, it drives me nuts to hear people (I've noticed lots of Southerners speak this way) drop the 's' of the word cents when plural in context.

I.E. "Your change is three dollars, sixty cent." NO! That's sixty cent*s*, thank you very much.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I always liked Brian Williams but now I have to wonder what kind of a man he really is. Here he is on the Letterman show in 2013 telling the story, the lie, that he has repeated for 12 years. Look how genuine and sincere he is...what an actor!
> 
> edited for a better you tube version:
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Obama is using the tax code to further bankrupt our country. The code specifically says that an illegal with a TIN (tax identification number) is not entitled to tax credits, except for the child tax credit (up to $1000 per child under 17). But with Obama granting them Social Security Numbers they will be eligible to all the tax credits. This means up to $5000 per family.
> 
> http://eaglerising.com/14756/amnestied-illegals-get-extra-irs-refund/
> 
> It bothers me every time I do tax returns for those who are gaming the system. With Federal and state refunds, a family of 3 children under 17, and earning about $15,000 can get $10,000 in refunds. Then they can also get Medicaid, food stamps, rent assistance, energy assistance, and child care. And we are paying it.


We always do. 0 wants to add trillions more with his faux budget he just presented to Congress; both it and he are a joke.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I guess Obama told the attendees at a prayer breakfast today that ISIS's violence is no worse than slavery, Jom Crow, and what Christians did during the Crusades. Hello? This is 2015, not 1095. Actions taken by Christians were war, and the Muslims were as violent then toward Christians as they were when they waged war against their fellow Muslims.
> 
> This moral relevance is ignorance. This is evil. If actions in 1095 are to be followed, we must drive ALL Muslims, supposedly good and the evil bad from America and Europe and all in the Middle East must be killed and the territory taken. That's what happened to the Christians during the Crusades.


 :thumbup: I still have a difficult time believing what nonsense comes out of his mouth. He doesn't know his job, his history or what is just vs. evil. It is going to be a really long wait until we can vote him out and in someone with intelligence, ethics, morals and leadership skill.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night, I finished my sweater and some of you asked me to post a picture. Unfortunately, I was in my pajamas, without a bra, and no makeup. So, today I am posting a picture of me in it. I am a little more presentable.


I love the design, your knitting, the cuffs, the sleeves, everything! Love your manicure too. :-D

Good job, KC, it looks wonderful on you and you so pretty in this photo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Williams has a "faulty memory" and Hillary misspoke often. Nah, no pride whatsoever. Anything to make themselves seem more important than they actually are.


Well, they failed - both of them.

Really like your new avatar Solo - perfect for Heart Month and thoughts of the ocean and beach. (I'll miss the dog pumps, but everyone needs to shake it up a bit and keep us all on our toes.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes. People lie without batting an eye. It shocking to me.


It does, yet I'm often surprised when I hear who just did it last. Since when did the truth go out of style?

No excuse for it.

My two pet peeves - 1) lie to me 2) hang up in a huff during a phone call. I'll hound you, so don't do either.

:evil:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Right.......
> 
> One would think you would remember being hit with a missile and not following behind the one hit. Even he had a concussion from the shockwaves, he could have fixed his faulty memory 12 years ago.
> 
> ...


Did they have some at one time? I think not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Right.......
> 
> One would think you would remember being hit with a missile and not following behind the one hit. Even he had a concussion from the shockwaves, he could have fixed his faulty memory 12 years ago.
> 
> ...


They must feel ashamed of their chosen leader. He has disgraced himself and all his supporters. Sadly, he has disgraced all Americans.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm an official dishclothaholic. I regraphed the hearts pattern and made two more in the smaller size.

Then I made a simple woven look, thicker square that I really prefer.

Now, I cannot stop making them to gift for Val's Day and try myself.

My plaid cowl in the new colors, I'm not sure I like, so may frog the whole thing and try the same yarns placed differently. I'll see.

Thanks again DC for your feedback on DC. I know now what I like and what to except from using them.

A new recipe of Jambalaya in the slow cooker - smells yummy, cannot wait to try it tonight.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> They must feel ashamed of their chosen leader. He has disgraced himself and all his supporters. Sadly, he has disgraced all Americans.


 :thumbup: and he continues to do so.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Too funny - that's my fifty cent.
> 
> Speaking of which, it drives me nuts to hear people (I've noticed lots of Southerners speak this way) drop the 's' of the word cents when plural in context.
> 
> I.E. "Your change is three dollars, sixty cent." NO! That's sixty cent*s*, thank you very much.


Well! Excuuuuuuuse me! Humph. In fact, Harumph!

Just kidding. You'd have to go a lot further than that to offend me.

I don't mind a good fake accent, but sometimes they go too far. I've never heard a true Southerner say anythin'. Never. But I've heard people faking a Southern accent do it all the time. Next time they fake it wrong, I'll slap 'em upside the head, bless their hearts.

You'll never hear Andy Griffth say anythin'. Everybody sometimes says somethin'. But not anythin'. Remember that next time all y'all fake a Southern accint.

Apologies to our true Southern belle, CB. I am sure her accent is charming.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks Yarnie. It turned out the way I wanted it. The only thing that would have been better would have been if I hadn't gained the weight I have this winter. It's diet time.


You look fine, KC - very fine. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We always do. 0 wants to add trillions more with his faux budget he just presented to Congress; both it and he are a joke.


KPG, I'm struck again with your cleverness at using the 0 instead of the O or, as I do, the o.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, thank Goodness you listed the pattern name, yarn and the needles size you used; I was just about to accuse you of not making that gorgeous sweater and asking you where you bought your machine made perfect top-down sweater.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Well! Excuuuuuuuse me! Humph. In fact, Harumph!
> 
> Just kidding. You'd have to go a lot further than that to offend me.
> 
> ...


 :-D two penny for your thoughts!

Really, I've heard some funny Southern speak. I can handle the accents but don't like the sloppiness or the completely incorrect word. I'm no wordsmith, but I can at least count change back properly. :mrgreen:

I do know that should have been 'pennies.'


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm an official dishclothaholic. I regraphed the hearts pattern and made two more in the smaller size.
> 
> Then I made a simple woven look, thicker square that I really prefer.
> 
> ...


Liking the dishcloths, KPG? That's what I'm tellin' ya - they're fun! Quick, and you can get creative.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> KPG, I'm struck again with your cleverness at using the 0 instead of the O or, as I do, the o.


Zero says so much, doesn't it? (I think I learned "0" from WBee - credit given where due.)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> They must feel ashamed of their chosen leader. He has disgraced himself and all his supporters. Sadly, he has disgraced all Americans.


Obama is losing support from Democrats. They know he is nuts. But, they stick together for Democratic values, which are based on giving everybody whatever it takes to get their vote at the next election.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D two penny for your thoughts!
> 
> Really, I've heard some funny Southern speak. I can handle the accents but don't like the sloppiness or the completely incorrect word. I'm no wordsmith, but I can at least count change back properly. :mrgreen:
> 
> I do know that should have been 'pennies.'


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Liking the dishcloths, KPG? That's what I'm tellin' ya - they're fun! Quick, and you can get creative.


Yes, yes and yes again!

Haven't used one yet, but will.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Zero says so much, doesn't it? (I think I learned "0" from WBee - credit given where due.)


Ah - well it works very well!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama is losing support from Democrats. They know he is nuts. But, they stick together for Democratic values, which are based on giving everybody whatever it takes to get their vote at the next election.


I cannot wait to see HillBillary answer to dismal failure regarding Benghazi, her time as SOS and her ties to Wall Street. Ought to be interesting watching her lie and squirm her way through her campaign.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They must feel ashamed of their chosen leader. He has disgraced himself and all his supporters. Sadly, he has disgraced all Americans.


I just heard Brian Williams apology. What a joke. He blames a vet for wanting to give him credit for something. He lied for 12 years over and over again.

Can NBC even be considered a new source anymore? Was it ever. Can't wait to see how the cultists try to spin this one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, they failed - both of them.
> 
> Really like your new avatar Solo - perfect for Heart Month and thoughts of the ocean and beach. (I'll miss the dog pumps, but everyone needs to shake it up a bit and keep us all on our toes.)


Misspoke and misremembered - slang synonyms for lied.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like the prefix "mis" erases the action. 

So - some people misvoted last time and 0 was miselected.

All fixed! 

Just like 0 does it. If I say it's over, it's over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well! Excuuuuuuuse me! Humph. In fact, Harumph!
> 
> Just kidding. You'd have to go a lot further than that to offend me.
> 
> ...


I don't know about how charming it is. I don't like to hear myself on the recorder.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gali, Oh, thank Goodness you listed the pattern name, yarn and the needles size you used; I was just about to accuse you of not making that gorgeous sweater and asking you where you bought your machine made perfect top-down sweater.


I finished it in an hr and 15 min......in the dark......using one knitting needle while donning a cream cheese facial. BOO-YAH


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished it in an hr and 15 min......in the dark......using one knitting needle while donning a cream cheese facial. BOO-YAH


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama is losing support from Democrats. They know he is nuts. But, they stick together for Democratic values, which are based on giving everybody whatever it takes to get their vote at the next election.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about how charming it is. I don't like to hear myself on the recorder.


I don't either, but I think thats true of just about everyone.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished it in an hr and 15 min......in the dark......using one knitting needle while donning a cream cheese facial. BOO-YAH


You are one fast chick!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nancy Pelosi is shameless. She won't call for a boycott when the Israeli PM speaks to Congress, but she said that that people have conflicts that day.

She must be anti-Semitic, because I can not think of any other explanation.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm an official dishclothaholic. I regraphed the hearts pattern and made two more in the smaller size.
> 
> Then I made a simple woven look, thicker square that I really prefer.
> 
> ...


What pattern are you using for the dish cloths? I just finished knitting one but sorta goofed at the end as I had 5 stitches instead of 4 but the hole was there so had to stop. Here is my sign! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Misspoke and misremembered - slang synonyms for lied.


If I was hit with enemy fire or a missile while in a helicopter, I doubt I'd forget the details of that event. I can remember seeing a friend of mine hit by a car when I was in first grade. I remember so many of the details and it didn't happen to me. I only ran for help and watched while the EMTs assisted him.

Brian's apology wasn't one. He tried to turn his lie into honoring Veterans - pathetic apology and liar is he. Not to mention how insulting he is to true heroes and Vets who really DO take enemy fire and volunteer to go into harms way to protect us all, including pathetic liars.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If I was hit with enemy fire or a missile while in a helicopter, I doubt I'd forget same.
> 
> Brian's apology wasn't one. He tried to turn his lie into honoring Veterans - pathetic apology and liar is he. Not to mention how insulting he is to true heroes and Vets who really DO take enemy fire and volunteer to go into harm's way to protect us all, including pathetic liars.


I never liked Brian's news anyway so now I know why--liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Looks like the prefix "mis" erases the action.
> 
> So - some people misvoted last time and 0 was miselected.
> 
> ...


Perfect - you zeroed *right* in on the facts. :-D


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night, I finished my sweater and some of you asked me to post a picture. Unfortunately, I was in my pajamas, without a bra, and no makeup. So, today I am posting a picture of me in it. I am a little more presentable.


KC, if it makes you feel better without your PJs, with your bra & makeup...well girlfriend, you did a good job...oh yeah, in addition to you....your sweater is also beautiful. I like the whole package you presented in your photo!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about how charming it is. I don't like to hear myself on the recorder.


CB: how do you pronounce idea? The first time I heard a Southerner say it to me, I was stunned. I had no idea what was meant (even considering the context in which it was used).

Bless that Southerner's heart.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:
 

> I finished it in an hr and 15 min......in the dark......using one knitting needle while donning a cream cheese facial. BOO-YAH


... it took you too long - you are no professional like me and others on this forum.

Luv ya! :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What pattern are you using for the dish cloths? I just finished knitting one but sorta goofed at the end as I had 5 stitches instead of 4 but the hole was there so had to stop. Here is my sign! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


I'll post it for you as soon as I type it up or find a link.

It is simple - one side is garter stitch and the other a woven look slip stitch. It makes what feels like a double sided fabric (thicker than an all-over garter stitch but not an actual Dbl fabric). I think it is called Nai-Nai's Dishcloth - found here somewhere on KP as an alternative to the Grandma's DC.

I'll take a pic of the few I've made (hearts and simple one) and post tomorrow. I made it first to 8.5 inch square - frogged as too large for my taste - then did an 8 inch square - frogged that too and now making them 7 or 7.5 inches. (I'm not near them so will give you my measurements tomorrow).

BTW: If anyone likes mini muffins with Bisquick and Cheddar Cheese (great with Jambalaya or Chilli, soup, etc.) - I made an excellent new recipe tonight that I'll PM to anyone who wants it. Be warned - they are addicting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I never liked Brian's news anyway so now I know why--liar, liar, pants on fire!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> What pattern are you using for the dish cloths? I just finished knitting one but sorta goofed at the end as I had 5 stitches instead of 4 but the hole was there so had to stop. Here is my sign! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


That is pretty Jane. Same as one side of mine but no holes around the center before the border edging.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If I was hit with enemy fire or a missile while in a helicopter, I doubt I'd forget the details of that event. I can remember seeing a friend of mine hit by a car when I was in first grade. I remember so many of the details and it didn't happen to me. I only ran for help and watched while the EMTs assisted him.
> 
> Brian's apology wasn't one. He tried to turn his lie into honoring Veterans - pathetic apology and liar is he. Not to mention how insulting he is to true heroes and Vets who really DO take enemy fire and volunteer to go into harms way to protect us all, including pathetic liars.


How can you trust anything he says now?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is pretty Jane. Same as one side of mine but no holes around the center before the border edging.


Thanks as the dishes won't know the cloth isn't perfect! LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How can you trust anything he says now?


Feeling better CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB: how do you pronounce idea? The first time I heard a Southerner say it to me, I was stunned. I had no idea what was meant (even considering the context in which it was used).
> 
> Bless that Southerner's heart.


ahy-dee-uh How did the other person pronoun idea?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Feeling better CB?


Yes much better. Every day I am less dizzy. Thanks for asking. 
Are you enjoying the sunshine?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I always liked Brian Williams but now I have to wonder what kind of a man he really is. Here he is on the Letterman show in 2013 telling the story, the lie, that he has repeated for 12 years. Look how genuine and sincere he is...what an actor!
> 
> edited for a better you tube version:
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Beautiful both sweater and you. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I think so too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I meant I want this lamb.


 :lol: The lamb was very cute keeping up with the dogs, but I did wonder ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I finished it in an hr and 15 min......in the dark......using one knitting needle while donning a cream cheese facial. BOO-YAH


Tee hee...that's funny...& we all need a good laugh.....thanks!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks a bunch for the compliment - guess I do favor my Dad - i.e. his coloring - hair - eyes - oh my goodness, don't get me started regarding my Dad - I know he was my Daddy, but to me he was the most handsome man ever - & if anything, he was even nicer "inside" - a moral, hard working, family man.
> 
> And, my GS has the cleft chin like my Dad - be still my heart. I swoon when I look at my GS - he does have the beautiful blue eyes, but his hair is very - very dark brown - almost black & so thick. I just know the girls are gonna want to rub their fingers through his beautiful hair. Oh my! Need I say his grandma loves him?
> 
> ...


You and DH made a cute couple GG.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll post it for you as soon as I type it up or find a link.
> 
> It is simple - one side is garter stitch and the other a woven look slip stitch. It makes what feels like a double sided fabric (thicker than an all-over garter stitch but not an actual Dbl fabric). I think it is called Nai-Nai's Dishcloth - found here somewhere on KP as an alternative to the Grandma's DC.
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I finished it in an hr and 15 min......in the dark......using one knitting needle while donning a cream cheese facial. BOO-YAH


 :lol: what took you so long?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes much better. Every day I am less dizzy. Thanks for asking.
> Are you enjoying the sunshine?


Glad you're feeling better, but hope that dizziness disappears completely. I forgot to ask how your DS is recovering from his surgery - hope he's feeling much better too. ♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

KPG...don't know what happened...but I'd like your mini-muffin Bisquick cheddar cheese recipe...Georgiegirl


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes much better. Every day I am less dizzy. Thanks for asking.
> Are you enjoying the sunshine?


Yes, but it has been cool here too with all of those storms in the East Coast as most start out in the Gulf then head North East. We had loud thunder storms last night & the lightening lit up the area so bright & lasted a long time that it hurt my eyes. Steamy today so ran the AC on but will be 52 in the morning. Too many storms for good weather. Sweater in the AM but need shorts around 2 PM so it changes often.

We have a broken water pipe that was not fastened (glued) together so must wait for the maintenance workers to repair it as they must shut off the water to entire park to repair the pipe. I don't have water to washer but every where else is OK. Dirty clothes stacking up. Everyone hangs out laundry, but when I'm able to do laundry, that little square clothes line won't hold all of it.

This place has a lot of needs as that is why it was cheap to buy, but we are out of the snow. The lady put her DH into a nursing home as he was 90 & she was 87. They lived here 18 years & didn't do much except live here.

DH is repairing some things, but we need a carpenter!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I cannot wait to see HillBillary answer to dismal failure regarding Benghazi, her time as SOS and her ties to Wall Street. Ought to be interesting watching her lie and squirm her way through her campaign.


Yes, it will.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about how charming it is. I don't like to hear myself on the recorder.


I hope someday I'll get to hear your voice. I know I will find it totally charming!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I finished it in an hr and 15 min......in the dark......using one knitting needle while donning a cream cheese facial. BOO-YAH


You are a master knitter! :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're feeling better, but hope that dizziness disappears completely. I forgot to ask how your DS is recovering from his surgery - hope he's feeling much better too. ♥


He is getting around pretty good.
I got upsetting news today from my DB. My 4 year old great nephew got attacked by my nephew's dog this morning at breakfast. They don't know why Lucy attacked him. Bennett had to have stitches on his arm and over his eye. My DB and SIL are going to Birmingham tomorrow to see them. Always something.  My DB said Bennett is tired tonight and only hurting a little. Poor baby.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I don't either, but I think thats true of just about everyone.


I don't like mine either. Once we had a keyboard with a gizmo that could slow your voice down. When I slowed mine down, I sounded like my son. A little lower -Julia Child!!! Not exactly melodious!

It was interesting to me that I sounded like my son. We must have similar vocal chord structure. And on the phone, both my daughters and I sound alike. Very funny when they were dating!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nancy Pelosi is shameless. She won't call for a boycott when the Israeli PM speaks to Congress, but she said that that people have conflicts that day.
> 
> She must be anti-Semitic, because I can not think of any other explanation.


Yes, and she's tickled pink that the Pope is going to address Congress. (I am, too.) She might want to stay home that day - he could have some choice words for her. And "choice" is actually a good word for it, if you catch my drift.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What pattern are you using for the dish cloths? I just finished knitting one but sorta goofed at the end as I had 5 stitches instead of 4 but the hole was there so had to stop. Here is my sign! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


So pretty, Jane! Love the color and design.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> If I was hit with enemy fire or a missile while in a helicopter, I doubt I'd forget the details of that event. I can remember seeing a friend of mine hit by a car when I was in first grade. I remember so many of the details and it didn't happen to me. I only ran for help and watched while the EMTs assisted him.
> 
> Brian's apology wasn't one. He tried to turn his lie into honoring Veterans - pathetic apology and liar is he. Not to mention how insulting he is to true heroes and Vets who really DO take enemy fire and volunteer to go into harms way to protect us all, including pathetic liars.


I hope your friend was okay. That would be traumatic for a six-year old to see. I saw a man on a motorcycle hit by a car. He skidded and stopped right in front of my car. I see it quite clearly even today, and that was probably twenty or more years ago. And I'm not misspeaking OR misremembering!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Perfect - you zeroed *right* in on the facts. :-D


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> CB: how do you pronounce idea? The first time I heard a Southerner say it to me, I was stunned. I had no idea what was meant (even considering the context in which it was used).
> 
> Bless that Southerner's heart.


Have you talked to any nahth-east-un-uz lately? My co-mothuh-in -lawr is from Bahston. So watch it, Yankee!

(Did I get that right? Pretty good for a mutt - I'm Yankee born and raised and Dixie-everything elsed.) Y-uns and y'all - all the same to me. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> KPG...don't know what happened...but I'd like your mini-muffin Bisquick cheddar cheese recipe...Georgiegirl


I'd like it, too! Thanks, KPG!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, but it has been cool here too with all of those storms in the East Coast as most start out in the Gulf then head North East. We had loud thunder storms last night & the lightening lit up the area so bright & lasted a long time that it hurt my eyes. Steamy today so ran the AC on but will be 52 in the morning. Too many storms for good weather. Sweater in the AM but need shorts around 2 PM so it changes often.
> 
> We have a broken water pipe that was not fastened (glued) together so must wait for the maintenance workers to repair it as they must shut off the water to entire park to repair the pipe. I don't have water to washer but every where else is OK. Dirty clothes stacking up. Everyone hangs out laundry, but when I'm able to do laundry, that little square clothes line won't hold all of it.
> 
> ...


Oh - you bought! Oh, how nice!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

what a cute puppy learning to sing
http://faithtap.com/2502/3-week-old-boxer-learning-to-howl/?v=1


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is getting around pretty good.
> I got upsetting news today from my DB. My 4 year old great nephew got attacked by my nephew's dog this morning at breakfast. They don't know why Lucy attacked him. Bennett had to have stitches on his arm and over his eye. My DB and SIL are going to Birmingham tomorrow to see them. Always something.  My DB said Bennett is tired tonight and only hurting a little. Poor baby.


Poor little guy. My DD had one dog that bit our GS. He was about 4. She was petting the dog, and he just walked over to them. Dog bit him on the ear. The vet had to put him down because in TN that is required for even a first unprovoked bite. Dog was big - she wouldn't have kept him anyway after that. Too dangerous because of his size and temperament. The vet said he had a little chow in him and I guess they can be jealous? Anyway, sad - but very scary for DD (your twin) and her little one. Now they have a golden retriever/border colllie mix. Best dog I've ever known. Behaves beautifully. Except for eating anything she can find! (Sorta like me lately!)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, but it has been cool here too with all of those storms in the East Coast as most start out in the Gulf then head North East. We had loud thunder storms last night & the lightening lit up the area so bright & lasted a long time that it hurt my eyes. Steamy today so ran the AC on but will be 52 in the morning. Too many storms for good weather. Sweater in the AM but need shorts around 2 PM so it changes often.
> 
> We have a broken water pipe that was not fastened (glued) together so must wait for the maintenance workers to repair it as they must shut off the water to entire park to repair the pipe. I don't have water to washer but every where else is OK. Dirty clothes stacking up. Everyone hangs out laundry, but when I'm able to do laundry, that little square clothes line won't hold all of it.
> 
> ...


Maybe you can just do a little at a time. Are you planning to move down permanently or just over the winter?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, but it has been cool here too with all of those storms in the East Coast as most start out in the Gulf then head North East. We had loud thunder storms last night & the lightening lit up the area so bright & lasted a long time that it hurt my eyes. Steamy today so ran the AC on but will be 52 in the morning. Too many storms for good weather. Sweater in the AM but need shorts around 2 PM so it changes often.
> 
> We have a broken water pipe that was not fastened (glued) together so must wait for the maintenance workers to repair it as they must shut off the water to entire park to repair the pipe. I don't have water to washer but every where else is OK. Dirty clothes stacking up. Everyone hangs out laundry, but when I'm able to do laundry, that little square clothes line won't hold all of it.
> 
> ...


It is always something isn't it? Will you move back home when it gets warm or are you making Fl your home?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> what a cute puppy learning to sing
> http://faithtap.com/2502/3-week-old-boxer-learning-to-howl/?v=1


Adorable! I love the little snort after each little note.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope someday I'll get to hear your voice. I know I will find it totally charming!


You are so sweet. I want to meet you too. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't like mine either. Once we had a keyboard with a gizmo that could slow your voice down. When I slowed mine down, I sounded like my son. A little lower -Julia Child!!! Not exactly melodious!
> 
> It was interesting to me that I sounded like my son. We must have similar vocal chord structure. And on the phone, both my daughters and I sound alike. Very funny when they were dating!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: When my DH and sons are together on a trip I have to ask who I am talking to? They always acted hurt and say it is me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and she's tickled pink that the Pope is going to address Congress. (I am, too.) She might want to stay home that day - he could have some choice words for her. And "choice" is actually a good word for it, if you catch my drift.


Yes the Pope has scolded her before. She could use a scolding a few more times to my liking. :shock: I caught your drift.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> what a cute puppy learning to sing
> http://faithtap.com/2502/3-week-old-boxer-learning-to-howl/?v=1


I heard a snort. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: When my DH and sons are together on a trip I have to ask who I am talking to? They always acted hurt and say it is me.


They may have DH's voice, but they have your sense of humor!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He is getting around pretty good.
> I got upsetting news today from my DB. My 4 year old great nephew got attacked by my nephew's dog this morning at breakfast. They don't know why Lucy attacked him. Bennett had to have stitches on his arm and over his eye. My DB and SIL are going to Birmingham tomorrow to see them. Always something.  My DB said Bennett is tired tonight and only hurting a little. Poor baby.


Oh that's awful, hope the poor little guy is ok. We hear about a few cases of family dogs biting children every year, and often without warning or earlier aggressive behaviour. Sometimes no one knows what triggered the attack either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the Pope has scolded her before. She could use a scolder a few more times to my liking. :shock: I caught your drift.


 :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, ladies - and Karverr if you're here. Probably off galavanting with those quilters!!

Sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard a snort. :lol:


He's one of us!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: When my DH and sons are together on a trip I have to ask who I am talking to? They always acted hurt and say it is me.


Do you say "me who"?

Someone called here and started talking and I didn't recognize their voice so I asked who they were and they said "me" so I said "me who" and they got annoyed and asked who I was.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

When my DD was 2 we had a Bassett Hound. One night all was quiet - our dog suddenly - literally grabbed our DD's head in his mouth - by the top of her head on her hair, not her face - my God it was all I could do to control myself & not scream in panic - I ever so gently pulled my DD's head out of his jaws - he didn't injure her much - only a couple of little tooth marks on her scalp - no blood to speak of. It scared her more than anything. She hadn't been near the dog - wasn't teasing him at all. My DH had been in another room. I called for him to come into our room & remove the dog. He told me to just be calm & keep our DD quiet. Told me we could not keep a dog that would attack anyone like that. The next day I took our DD to her babysitter & when we came home that night the dog was gone. My DH never told me what happened to the dog & knowing my DH like I did, I didn't ask.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you say "me who"?
> 
> Someone called here and started talking and I didn't recognize their voice so I asked who they were and they said "me" so I said "me who" and they got annoyed and asked who I was.


 :lol: Who was it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DD was 2 we had a Bassett Hound. One night all was quiet - our dog suddenly - literally grabbed our DD's head in his mouth - by the top of her head on her hair, not her face - my God it was all I could do to control myself & not scream in panic - I ever so gently pulled my DD's head out of his jaws - he didn't injure her much - only a couple of little tooth marks on her scalp - no blood to speak of. It scared her more than anything. She hadn't been near the dog - wasn't teasing him at all. My DH had been in another room. I called for him to come into our room & remove the dog. He told me to just be calm & keep our DD quiet. Told me we could not keep a dog that would attack anyone like that. The next day I took our DD to her babysitter & when we came home that night the dog was gone. My DH never told me what happened to the dog & knowing my DH like I did, I didn't ask.


My brother didn't answer me when I asked what they would do to Lucy. Since Bennett had to go to the hospital I am thinking they may have to put her down. She is about 8 years old now. The new baby is 6 months old so maybe she is resenting not getting the attention. Who knows why animals attack their families?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: Who was it?


Haven't a clue! Said they must have dialed the wrong number and hung up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Haven't a clue! Said they must have dialed the wrong number and hung up.


My mother talked to a stranger one time for about 10 minutes before she found out she didn't know them. My sister was so upset she did it. The lady followed my mother 's lead so they kept talking. I think they had a nice conversation. :shock: :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother didn't answer me when I asked what they would do to Lucy. Since Bennett had to go to the hospital I am thinking they may have to put her down. She is about 8 years old now. The new baby is 6 months old so maybe she is resenting not getting the attention. Who knows why animals attack their families?


I don't think we would ever really know the answer to that. I've heard that the little sounds kids make can sound like an animal or a toy; or that kids sometimes make high frequency sounds that we can't hear but dogs can. Sometimes the dog can be adopted into a family with older kids or adults or they are put down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother talked to a stranger one time for about 10 minutes before she found out she didn't know them. My sister was so upset she did it. The lady followed my mother 's lead so they kept talking. I think they had a nice conversation. :shock: :-o


They probably enjoyed the chat :lol: My FIL used to keep the phone solicitors talking until they realized he was just killing time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my DD was 2 we had a Bassett Hound. One night all was quiet - our dog suddenly - literally grabbed our DD's head in his mouth - by the top of her head on her hair, not her face - my God it was all I could do to control myself & not scream in panic - I ever so gently pulled my DD's head out of his jaws - he didn't injure her much - only a couple of little tooth marks on her scalp - no blood to speak of. It scared her more than anything. She hadn't been near the dog - wasn't teasing him at all. My DH had been in another room. I called for him to come into our room & remove the dog. He told me to just be calm & keep our DD quiet. Told me we could not keep a dog that would attack anyone like that. The next day I took our DD to her babysitter & when we came home that night the dog was gone. My DH never told me what happened to the dog & knowing my DH like I did, I didn't ask.


Horrifying! Thank goodness she was all right. Our vet had rescued a dog, Doberman or German shepherd but seemed very placid. They were at her office, and her assistant was sitting on the floor. All was well when suddenly the dog attacked the assistant. The vet had to put the dog down immediately. So sometimes even the professionals can't tell. She was very shocked. Her assistant was hurt but I don't think it was serious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother didn't answer me when I asked what they would do to Lucy. Since Bennett had to go to the hospital I am thinking they may have to put her down. She is about 8 years old now. The new baby is 6 months old so maybe she is resenting not getting the attention. Who knows why animals attack their families?


Yes, it's a sad situation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother talked to a stranger one time for about 10 minutes before she found out she didn't know them. My sister was so upset she did it. The lady followed my mother 's lead so they kept talking. I think they had a nice conversation. :shock: :-o


One time I was talking to our son. At the end of the conversation, he said, "Love you" and hung up. He always says that to his wife, so I thought it was automatic, but I felt bad that I hadn't said it back, so I called him back.

I said - all in one breath - "You said Love you before you hung up and I thought you were thinking of Jennifer (wife) and I didn't say it back and I just wanted to say I love you, too..."

A voice answered, "I think you have the wrong number." 
Oh - no!!!!!!! Talk about feeling like an idiot and a stranger-stalker all at once! I cringe just thinking about it!   

I'll bet he had a lot of laughs over that. I know we did once I got over it. :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a quick hello...lots going on here this week:

Refrigerator annual check up
Rehang kitchen counter top (out of level)
Install new kitchen backsplash tile
Install replacement cushions (defective) for 'new' sofa bed
Remove 4 trees, winter clean up and lime lawn

I wonder who made all these appointments for the same three days? Must be the retired guy!

TTYL...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just a quick hello...lots going on here this week:
> 
> Refrigerator annual check up
> Rehang kitchen counter top (out of level)
> ...


You are busy. At least it will be done.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are busy. At least it will be done.


That's true...but nowhere near as busy as you. Are you packed and ready for some warm weather?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That's true...but nowhere near as busy as you. Are you packed and ready for some warm weather?


I am a wreck. I have about 40 minutes in Newark to change terminals. If I have to be de-iced (and, therefore, delayed) I will not make it. Plus, I must get up about 3:00 a.m. to shower, get to Park and Fly, then to the airport for a VERY early flight to Newark. If there is any delay, I will miss the last ferry that I need to catch in the Caribbean. So, here I go worrying.

Also, I don't like driving alone in the middle of the night. Besides that I am fine.... Not.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am a wreck. I have about 40 minutes in Newark to change terminals. If I have to be de-iced (and, therefore, delayed) I will not make it. Plus, I must get up about 3:00 a.m. to shower, get to Park and Fly, then to the airport for a VERY early flight to Newark. If there is any delay, I will miss the last ferry that I need to catch in the Caribbean. So, here I go worrying.
> 
> Also, I don't like driving alone in the middle of the night. Besides that I am fine.... Not.


I'll be praying for traveling mercies for you...that every flight is smooth and every connection is made and all your luggage arrives with you!
♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Just sayin...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'll be praying for traveling mercies for you...that every flight is smooth and every connection is made and all your luggage arrives with you!
> ♥


Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just sayin...


This is a good one!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe you can just do a little at a time. Are you planning to move down permanently or just over the winter?


We will be snowbirds as we have too much going at home especially the grands!

However, FL does not have a state income tax so don't know if we would qualify or not if we do we must stay 6 months & one week out if the year friends told us. I don't think we have that much income but will ask.

Guess we should have checked before buying here as had to sell some stock but this place still is a bargain compared to the one for sale up the street it is very nice & on one level. We have one large step up into the park model & 3 steps outside as it has an added laina (however spelled). It is not heated but has windows as most only has screens for windows. It has a washer/dryer room, but I've hung out the laundry until now to keep the expenses down.

The kitchen has a fairly new stove, but the refrigerator freezes the veggies! The TV is a thick one but we get free basic cable with the maintenance fee which is cheap by other parks so we are lucky as I'm feeling great no cold weather!

They said they will repair the broken pipe today at 3:30 so I'll start the ton of laundry.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just sayin...


True, as our excellent treatment of prisoners is why others hate us because we are considered weak!

They should arm the American Indians & now the Japanese to fight Isis!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am a wreck. I have about 40 minutes in Newark to change terminals. If I have to be de-iced (and, therefore, delayed) I will not make it. Plus, I must get up about 3:00 a.m. to shower, get to Park and Fly, then to the airport for a VERY early flight to Newark. If there is any delay, I will miss the last ferry that I need to catch in the Caribbean. So, here I go worrying.
> 
> Also, I don't like driving alone in the middle of the night. Besides that I am fine.... Not.


Praying for your safety for the trip & return as we need you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just a quick hello...lots going on here this week:
> 
> Refrigerator annual check up
> Rehang kitchen counter top (out of level)
> ...


Wow, we need your handyman!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Praying for your safety for the trip & return as we need you!


Thank you!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We will be snowbirds as we have too much going at home especially the grands!
> 
> However, FL does not have a state income tax so don't know if we would qualify or not if we do we must stay 6 months & one week out if the year friends told us. I don't think we have that much income but will ask.
> 
> ...


Why don't you use your dryer at least to catch up after your repair.? It won't cost much and the stress relief will help you?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am a wreck. I have about 40 minutes in Newark to change terminals. If I have to be de-iced (and, therefore, delayed) I will not make it. Plus, I must get up about 3:00 a.m. to shower, get to Park and Fly, then to the airport for a VERY early flight to Newark. If there is any delay, I will miss the last ferry that I need to catch in the Caribbean. So, here I go worrying.
> 
> Also, I don't like driving alone in the middle of the night. Besides that I am fine.... Not.


Just don't over stress LL. Do what you can to get there. You can't do anything about unforeseen delays. If the airline doesn't get you to your arrival site on time, they should handle new connections for you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Just don't over stress LL. Do what you can to get there. You can't do anything about unforeseen delays. If the airline doesn't get you to your arrival site on time, they should handle new connections for you.


Thank you, KC.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They probably enjoyed the chat :lol: My FIL used to keep the phone solicitors talking until they realized he was just killing time.


That is funny. I have a friend that does that too. A guy I went to school with. He is always telling it on FB. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> One time I was talking to our son. At the end of the conversation, he said, "Love you" and hung up. He always says that to his wife, so I thought it was automatic, but I felt bad that I hadn't said it back, so I called him back.
> 
> I said - all in one breath - "You said Love you before you hung up and I thought you were thinking of Jennifer (wife) and I didn't say it back and I just wanted to say I love you, too..."
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just a quick hello...lots going on here this week:
> 
> Refrigerator annual check up
> Rehang kitchen counter top (out of level)
> ...


Oh I love new kitchens. Especially when they are finished. Did you get your office painted too . Or was it your guest room at Thanksgiving?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as the dishes won't know the cloth isn't perfect! LOL


Jane, I didn't mention your 'holes' as a critique of your dishcloths but as discussing the difference in design elements. 

Here is the pattern I'm using (without holes!) and like the finished result.

I do not have pics of mine yet, but wanted to at least answer you with a link to the pattern I'm using: it is free on Rav

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nai-nais-favorite


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did I tell you I am happy I voted for this guy?
http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/02/05/they-can-rot-hell-sen-cotton-says-send-more-terrorists-gitmo


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you I am happy I voted for this guy?
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/02/05/they-can-rot-hell-sen-cotton-says-send-more-terrorists-gitmo


I agree. Cotton has grit. He sure set the Defense Dept. guy back on his heels. While Democrats in Congress look weaker and more crazy every time they open their mouths, the increasing number of Iraq War veterans in Congress are bringing common sense to the House and Senate. Thank God!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. Cotton has grit. He sure set the Defense Dept. guy back on his heels. While Democrats in Congress look weaker and more crazy every time they open their mouths, the increasing number of Iraq War veterans in Congress are bringing common sense to the House and Senate. Thank God!


Amen! I loved watching Cotton put the new SOS idiot in his place.

The Dems are so desperately failing and falling and they deserve to be exposed for their stupidity and failure to protect America.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Raise your hand if 0's ignorant comments as a non-Christian, preaching to Christians at a prayer conference, offended you.

I'm not certain America can survive another two years under his *lack* of leadership and inability of doing his job.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Raise your hand if 0's ignorant comments as a non-Christian, preaching to Christians at a prayer conference, offended you.
> 
> I'm not certain America can survive another two years under his *lack* of leadership and inability of doing his job.


Raising my hands.
Look at this video. Does it look like the libs following o around to you?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=935671556458386


I mean zero.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raising my hands.
> Look at this video. Does it look like the libs following o around to you?
> 
> 
> ...


I love that corny music, sounds like the Bennie Hill Show. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

The Army is going to award the Fort Hood victims Purple Hearts. Yep...Is was not work place violence as stated by the Commander In Golf.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raising my hands.
> Look at this video. Does it look like the libs following o around to you?
> 
> 
> ...


That was hilarious! You know why the entire herd ran after and followed the car don't you? They were running and looking for a hand out. They are at least smart enough to know because they cannot think for themselves, if they follow the leader they'll be taken care of - they're entitled to a benny IF they are good followers.

Cows are just that - no sense to take care of themselves, they move in a herd and must be taken care of. I've thrown an apple to land within inches of a cow's mouth, but if I don't bob the apple off the head of the cow so it will notice it, she won't. Stupid animals actually. Definitely from the Dem Party.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am a wreck. I have about 40 minutes in Newark to change terminals. If I have to be de-iced (and, therefore, delayed) I will not make it. Plus, I must get up about 3:00 a.m. to shower, get to Park and Fly, then to the airport for a VERY early flight to Newark. If there is any delay, I will miss the last ferry that I need to catch in the Caribbean. So, here I go worrying.
> 
> Also, I don't like driving alone in the middle of the night. Besides that I am fine.... Not.


Just take your time LL, it will all work out and be worth it. Enjoy your tropical vacation.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Just sayin...


And you said it so well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> The Army is going to award the Fort Hood victims Purple Hearts. Yep...Is was not work place violence as stated by the Commander In Golf.


He doesn't command anything. Good try though at naming him.

It is about time those at Fort Hood are awarded their Purple Hearts. Makes me sick every time I hear Dems and 0 say they support the military and as soon as the politicians leave the podium kick the military in the backside (and still do). At least a few military members will finally be recognized. Meanwhile the shooter still has his rights, compensation, beard and no sentencing as far as I can recall.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> We will be snowbirds as we have too much going at home especially the grands!
> 
> However, FL does not have a state income tax so don't know if we would qualify or not if we do we must stay 6 months & one week out if the year friends told us. I don't think we have that much income but will ask.
> 
> ...


It sounds like a lovely 2nd home, and good for your health. Have you made any friends yet? Take care


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother talked to a stranger one time for about 10 minutes before she found out she didn't know them. My sister was so upset she did it. The lady followed my mother 's lead so they kept talking. I think they had a nice conversation. :shock: :-o


HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> One time I was talking to our son. At the end of the conversation, he said, "Love you" and hung up. He always says that to his wife, so I thought it was automatic, but I felt bad that I hadn't said it back, so I called him back.
> 
> I said - all in one breath - "You said Love you before you hung up and I thought you were thinking of Jennifer (wife) and I didn't say it back and I just wanted to say I love you, too..."
> 
> ...


You can't make this stuff up, hilarious :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I have had a message left on my answering machine a few times that was from someone that called me by mistake. I hope it never caused a problem for them.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, they failed - both of them.
> 
> Really like your new avatar Solo - perfect for Heart Month and thoughts of the ocean and beach. (I'll miss the dog pumps, but everyone needs to shake it up a bit and keep us all on our toes.)


Thanks KPG. I changed it for Valentine's Day, but Heart Month also works.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I need to get busy, I just got home from work and I have yesterdays dishes cluttering up the kitchen. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks KPG. I changed it for Valentine's Day, but Heart Month also works.


Wow I just noticed Solo, it is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Well! Excuuuuuuuse me! Humph. In fact, Harumph!
> 
> Just kidding. You'd have to go a lot further than that to offend me.
> 
> ...


I hate a fake NYC area accent. I said area because Brooklyn, NYC, Long island and parts of New Jersey have the same basic accent but there are local differences - that tell you where they are from. It really irks me when actors attempt the accent, expect us to believe them and fail miserably. This last bit apply to anyone trying to fool you with an accent.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I just heard Brian Williams apology. What a joke. He blames a vet for wanting to give him credit for something. He lied for 12 years over and over again.
> 
> Can NBC even be considered a new source anymore? Was it ever. Can't wait to see how the cultists try to spin this one.


They'll just blame it all on Fox News. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll post it for you as soon as I type it up or find a link.
> 
> It is simple - one side is garter stitch and the other a woven look slip stitch. It makes what feels like a double sided fabric (thicker than an all-over garter stitch but not an actual Dbl fabric). I think it is called Nai-Nai's Dishcloth - found here somewhere on KP as an alternative to the Grandma's DC.
> 
> ...


Me, Me , me, please.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The Army is going to award the Fort Hood victims Purple Hearts. Yep...Is was not work place violence as stated by the Commander In Golf.


Have Mercy. Things are turned upside down now a days!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope your friend was okay. That would be traumatic for a six-year old to see. I saw a man on a motorcycle hit by a car. He skidded and stopped right in front of my car. I see it quite clearly even today, and that was probably twenty or more years ago. And I'm not misspeaking OR misremembering!


When my sister and I were teens, we were driving on a state highway (4 lane) with a speed limit of 55. This road was a favorite with horseback riders as it had a number of stables nearby. Why they would ride near such a highway is beyond me. A car came from the other direction and must have been going at least 65. It hit the horse with such force that it sent the horse across 3 lanes of traffic right in front of us. My sister was driving and did all she could to stop the car before hitting the horse. It was horrible.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> what a cute puppy learning to sing
> http://faithtap.com/2502/3-week-old-boxer-learning-to-howl/?v=1


I loved the snorting in-between the singing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My brother didn't answer me when I asked what they would do to Lucy. Since Bennett had to go to the hospital I am thinking they may have to put her down. She is about 8 years old now. The new baby is 6 months old so maybe she is resenting not getting the attention. Who knows why animals attack their families?


That is so upsetting all around.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't you use your dryer at least to catch up after your repair.? It won't cost much and the stress relief will help you?


I plan to use the dryer as the water pipe won't be repaired until 3:30 pm so too late to hang out & besides there is a heavy dew every morning so you cannot leave anything out on the line & must cover up bikes as they become wet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jane, I didn't mention your 'holes' as a critique of your dishcloths but as discussing the difference in design elements.
> 
> Here is the pattern I'm using (without holes!) and like the finished result.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice so didn't give it a thought about my dish cloth. I looked at this dish cloth & will make one soon as it is a nice one.

Thank you for your help. I only get angry at the AOW! :hunf: :twisted:  :


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I love that corny music, sounds like the Bennie Hill Show. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Gali, we are on the same page. The first thing I thought of was the music from the Bennie Hill Show. Of course he was the one doing the chasing of the scantily clad women. I was waiting for one of the cows to finally catch up to the car and stomp on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://blessings.buzz/2015/02/05/video-obama-wants-to-talk-about-the-crusades-lets-educate-him/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I didn't notice so didn't give it a thought about my dish cloth. I looked at this dish cloth & will make one soon as it is a nice one.
> 
> Thank you for your help. I only get angry at the AOW! :hunf: :twisted:  :


Here's a picture of my dish cloths I'm making for Val's gifts.

The top two DCs are revised (smaller sizes) of another pattern I began with for my first DC which isn't pictured, shown previously - they each have 4 hearts on them - difficult to see without them being blocked and the brightness of the pink yarn).

The bottom shows cloths made from the pattern I directed you to with the link. I prefer the thickness and textures of the bottom cloths. Looking at the two blue DCs (one still on the needles) you can see both sides of the Nai Nai cloth.

(None in the photo are blocked yet, and you'll notice the Nai Nai's cloths lay nicely without blocking although I will block them too.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am a wreck. I have about 40 minutes in Newark to change terminals. If I have to be de-iced (and, therefore, delayed) I will not make it. Plus, I must get up about 3:00 a.m. to shower, get to Park and Fly, then to the airport for a VERY early flight to Newark. If there is any delay, I will miss the last ferry that I need to catch in the Caribbean. So, here I go worrying.
> 
> Also, I don't like driving alone in the middle of the night. Besides that I am fine.... Not.


Have a safe trip, LL, but enjoy yourself. You'll be fine, just try not worry too much. Things work out in the end. Keep in touch while you're vacationing. I'll say a little prayer that you have a safe, and enjoyable, trip.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Have a safe trip, LL, but enjoy yourself. You'll be fine, just try not worry too much. Things work out in the end. Keep in touch while you're vacationing. I'll say a little prayer that you have a safe, and enjoyable, trip.♥


Thank you, Jokim.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> ahy-dee-uh How did the other person pronoun idea?


I-dee. I had no i-dee-uh what was said. :shock:

At least I can understand all my friends in Denim Country!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim.


Where are you LL? Did you make the Newark connection or is that tomorrow morning?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We will be snowbirds as we have too much going at home especially the grands!
> 
> However, FL does not have a state income tax so don't know if we would qualify or not if we do we must stay 6 months & one week out if the year friends told us. I don't think we have that much income but will ask.
> 
> ...


You have a very nice Fl. home, Janie. It is a lot of work, deferred maintenance being what it is, but you have a place to get away to from the freezing temps and snow. You can work on the things that need fixing or updating, one thing at a time, prioritizing them, of course. It's most important to relax and enjoy the sunshine. ♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You have a very nice Fl. home, Janie. It is a lot of work, deferred maintenance being what it is, but you have a place to get away from the freezing temps and snow to. You can work on the things that need fixing or updating, one thing at a time, prioritizing them, of course. It's most important to relax and enjoy the sunshine. ♥


Sounds good to me - I'll be right over Jane and will bring Jokim with me. We can talk about LL behind her back while she is gone and pretend we have more sun than she.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Jane, I didn't mention your 'holes' as a critique of your dishcloths but as discussing the difference in design elements.
> 
> Here is the pattern I'm using (without holes!) and like the finished result.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to NaiNai's washcloth. I love the waffle pattern. It should work great as a 'wiper upper'. ;-) :thumbup:
BTW- Love that you're using your hair avatar, so attractive! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> KPG...don't know what happened...but I'd like your mini-muffin Bisquick cheddar cheese recipe...Georgiegirl


Saw you 1st message and this one - just PM'd the recipe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, but it has been cool here too with all of those storms in the East Coast as most start out in the Gulf then head North East. We had loud thunder storms last night & the lightening lit up the area so bright & lasted a long time that it hurt my eyes. Steamy today so ran the AC on but will be 52 in the morning. Too many storms for good weather. Sweater in the AM but need shorts around 2 PM so it changes often.
> 
> We have a broken water pipe that was not fastened (glued) together so must wait for the maintenance workers to repair it as they must shut off the water to entire park to repair the pipe. I don't have water to washer but every where else is OK. Dirty clothes stacking up. Everyone hangs out laundry, but when I'm able to do laundry, that little square clothes line won't hold all of it.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new place - the weather will be great for both of you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd like it, too! Thanks, KPG!


Sent to the Dixie Chick.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the Pope has scolded her before. She could use a scolding a few more times to my liking. :shock: I caught your drift.


Bravo Bon and CB!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother talked to a stranger one time for about 10 minutes before she found out she didn't know them. My sister was so upset she did it. The lady followed my mother 's lead so they kept talking. I think they had a nice conversation. :shock: :-o


This is so funny.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> .


OOh, I like that yarn too. I have to check the different colors available.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you I am happy I voted for this guy?
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/02/05/they-can-rot-hell-sen-cotton-says-send-more-terrorists-gitmo


Love Sen. Cotton! Saw him on TV this morning giving the Defense Dept. guy the 'what for'! We need more like him in our Legislative branch. Unafraid to express himself! :thumbup: 
CB, the people of Arkansas should be very happy with having him as their US Senator! KUDOS :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Me, Me , me, please.


Sent!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. Cotton has grit. He sure set the Defense Dept. guy back on his heels. While Democrats in Congress look weaker and more crazy every time they open their mouths, the increasing number of Iraq War veterans in Congress are bringing common sense to the House and Senate. Thank God!


Thank God! is right, KC! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. Cotton has grit. He sure set the Defense Dept. guy back on his heels. While Democrats in Congress look weaker and more crazy every time they open their mouths, the increasing number of Iraq War veterans in Congress are bringing common sense to the House and Senate. Thank God!


Thank God! is right, KC! :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the link to NaiNai's washcloth. I love the waffle pattern. It should work great as a 'wiper upper'. ;-) :thumbup:
> BTW- Love that you're using your hair avatar, so attractive! :thumbup:


You're welcome. I looked for something with more substance than the first pattern I made. As you see, I'm making a handful of Nai Nai's for Val's gifts for both the kitchen and bath. I hope folks will like them. If not, they do whip up and probably wipe up quickly.

I went back to my hairvatar for Val's with pretty pink sweater.  It's my informal look for February.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Raise your hand if 0's ignorant comments as a non-Christian, preaching to Christians at a prayer conference, offended you.
> 
> I'm not certain America can survive another two years under his *lack* of leadership and inability of doing his job.


My hand is raised to its highest! And I'm with you KPG, 0's deliberate refusal to lead is doing us in. :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The Army is going to award the Fort Hood victims Purple Hearts. Yep...Is was not work place violence as stated by the Commander In Golf.


'...Commander in Golf....', you are funny, Gali. Thanks for the chuckle.
I also love your new avatar. See you also like 'older men'. Such a distinguished looking spouse, you make a very attractive couple.  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That was hilarious! You know why the entire herd ran after and followed the car don't you? They were running and looking for a hand out. They are at least smart enough to know because they cannot think for themselves, if they follow the leader they'll be taken care of - they're entitled to a benny IF they are good followers.
> 
> Cows are just that - no sense to take care of themselves, they move in a herd and must be taken care of. I've thrown an apple to land within inches of a cow's mouth, but if I don't bob the apple off the head of the cow so it will notice it, she won't. Stupid animals actually. Definitely from the Dem Party.


Obama voters?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> My hand is raised to its highest! And I'm with you KPG, 0's deliberate refusal to lead is doing us in. :evil: :thumbdown:


His words were downright disgusting at the Prayer Breakfast.

I don't think he understands why the Crusades happened and why the Christians had to defend themselves and who attacked them.

Not to mention the comparison was not appropriate, history and time proves Christians are a peaceful group of Christ followers and that hundreds of thousands of Christians and non-Muslims are being murdered *today* in the name of Mohammed.

0 needs to get off his high horse and learn something.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Just take your time LL, it will all work out and be worth it. Enjoy your tropical vacation.


Yes, please do enjoy yourself, LL. Take lots of photos, and sometimes, between the umbrella drinks, :XD: , think of all of us left behind freezing in this snow and cold. :wink: :XD: 
I feel like I'm living the movie 'Groundhog Day', same weather every day, snow accompanied by the sub zero chill. :-(
I actually had to shovel my way through 2-1/2 feet of snow to get to the bird feeders. Can't let the little creatures perish.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


What type of yarn is it, Gali?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks KPG. I changed it for Valentine's Day, but Heart Month also works.


Love your new avatar, Solo. I had to take a second look and noticed the heart. Great! Ideal for the Heart Month.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hate a fake NYC area accent. I said area because Brooklyn, NYC, Long island and parts of New Jersey have the same basic accent but there are local differences - that tell you where they are from. It really irks me when actors attempt the accent, expect us to believe them and fail miserably. This last bit apply to anyone trying to fool you with an accent.


Years ago I worked in a boutique dress shop. Most of our dresses came from NYC. A man who worked with us in the shop, don't know in what capacity, spoke with a NYC accent. So, I asked a co-worker what part of NYC was he from. She responded: '..he's not from NYC, he just pretends to have an accent so that he fits in with the 'quality' of the merchandise....' That was an eye opening statement. Never looked at this guy the same way. What a phony!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When my sister and I were teens, we were driving on a state highway (4 lane) with a speed limit of 55. This road was a favorite with horseback riders as it had a number of stables nearby. Why they would ride near such a highway is beyond me. A car came from the other direction and must have been going at least 65. It hit the horse with such force that it sent the horse across 3 lanes of traffic right in front of us. My sister was driving and did all she could to stop the car before hitting the horse. It was horrible.


How terrible for you and your sister, Solo. I wouldn't be able to drive for a long time after such an incident.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://blessings.buzz/2015/02/05/video-obama-wants-to-talk-about-the-crusades-lets-educate-him/


o doesn't know his history of the Crusades. They had a defensive purpose and in their wake left hospitals and a chance for a peaceful pilgrimage to the Holy Land by people of the Middle Ages.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a picture of my dish cloths I'm making for Val's gifts.
> 
> The top two DCs are revised (smaller sizes) of another pattern I began with for my first DC which isn't pictured, shown previously - they each have 4 hearts on them - difficult to see without them being blocked and the brightness of the pink yarn).
> 
> ...


I love the looks of the NaiNai cloth. Will be making them soon. Thanks for the link, KPG. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds good to me - I'll be right over Jane and will bring Jokim with me. We can talk about LL behind her back while she is gone and pretend we have more sun than she.


I'm game, KPG. I love working on houses. Did a lot of work myself on this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're welcome. I looked for something with more substance than the first pattern I made. As you see, I'm making a handful of Nai Nai's for Val's gifts for both the kitchen and bath. I hope folks will like them. If not, they do whip up and probably wipe up quickly.
> 
> I went back to my hairvatar for Val's with pretty pink sweater.  It's my informal look for February.


Great idea for avatars: monthly themes! Hmm....... the possibilities! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Where are you LL? Did you make the Newark connection or is that tomorrow morning?


Will PM you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> His words were downright disgusting at the Prayer Breakfast.
> 
> I don't think he understands why the Crusades happened and why the Christians had to defend themselves and who attacked them.
> 
> ...


Not appropriate for the times, is he? 
Narcissists refuse to learn. They think they were born complete.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Will PM you.


Me too?!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Me too?!


Yes. Now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Jokim.


Me too LL. Have fun . Leave all your cares behind and enjoy your vacation. Bring me back some sand.XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I-dee. I had no i-dee-uh what was said. :shock:
> 
> At least I can understand all my friends in Denim Country!


I have heard that too. Yikes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love Sen. Cotton! Saw him on TV this morning giving the Defense Dept. guy the 'what for'! We need more like him in our Legislative branch. Unafraid to express himself! :thumbup:
> CB, the people of Arkansas should be very happy with having him as their US Senator! KUDOS :thumbup:


As far as I know everyone loves him. Enough he was voted in. He is from the city my DH's family is from. So if anyone wants to know what we sound like listen to Tom's southern accent. We are a RED state again with a Repub governor too. PTL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just a quick hello...lots going on here this week:
> 
> Refrigerator annual check up
> Rehang kitchen counter top (out of level)
> ...


Home improvement week!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

More stories from Brian Williams
http://www.theneworleansadvocate.com/news/11526453-148/nbc-news-anchor-brian-williams


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sounds good to me - I'll be right over Jane and will bring Jokim with me. We can talk about LL behind her back while she is gone and pretend we have more sun than she.


I'll put on the coffee pot!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm game, KPG. I love working on houses. Did a lot of work myself on this one. :thumbup:


Coffee is on & I'll put some blueberry muffins the oven!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sent!


Me 2, 3, 4 or which ever number for the muffins please!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a picture of my dish cloths I'm making for Val's gifts.
> 
> The top two DCs are revised (smaller sizes) of another pattern I began with for my first DC which isn't pictured, shown previously - they each have 4 hearts on them - difficult to see without them being blocked and the brightness of the pink yarn).
> 
> ...


Your work I'd fabulous! What size needle did you use? I only brought size 8 & 10 with me. Yours look like maybe a 6?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm game, KPG. I love working on houses. Did a lot of work myself on this one. :thumbup:


Seriously, we need help! I'll post a few pictures so you can see.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

We have one large pillow to sleep on! The bedroom curtains were here but there aren't blinds so must use them for awhile. The living/dinning room had vertice blinds so they aren't very old.

The dinning room has an old table with 2 chairs alike & 2 that are different. It has a rocking chair by the TV.

The park has a lovely pool, hot tub & shower room so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother talked to a stranger one time for about 10 minutes before she found out she didn't know them. My sister was so upset she did it. The lady followed my mother 's lead so they kept talking. I think they had a nice conversation. :shock: :-o


A lady I used to work with had a pervert call her - he started saying nasty- lewd things...she just continued listening to him...she didn't hang up on him, she started talking ever so nicely to him, talking about The Lord & such. She just kept it up. He got so disgusted with her....he hung up on her! First time I ever heard of a pervert hanging up on a woman. She was something else!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Seriously, we need help! I'll post a few pictures so you can see.


Janie: Well I'm glad to see you insulated your walls & if I'm seeing the insulation & it appears to be "Pink" it's gotta be Owens-Corning Fiberglas insulation! That's good - that's the best there is. I know 'cause I worked for Owens-Corning - retired from OCF! Glad to see you using it 'cause it surely helps my pension fund!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> As far as I know everyone loves him. Enough he was voted in. He is from the city my DH's family is from. So if anyone wants to know what we sound like listen to Tom's southern accent. We are a RED state again with a Repub governor too. PTL!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Coffee is on & I'll put some blueberry muffins the oven!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'll put on the coffee pot!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We have one large pillow to sleep on! The bedroom curtains were here but there aren't blinds so must use them for awhile. The living/dinning room had vertice blinds so they aren't very old.
> 
> The dinning room has an old table with 2 chairs alike & 2 that are different. It has a rocking chair by the TV.
> 
> The park has a lovely pool, hot tub & shower room so I'm happy with that.


One pillow? I don't know what to tell you Janie, except that if I lived closer I'd come over and help you and your DH straighten the place up. Pickup a pillow, curtains or blinds and put them up. When you move into a new place, you have to live in it a week or so to get the 'feel' of what you want to do inside. Keep up your spirits, little by little things will improve.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'll be praying for traveling mercies for you...that every flight is smooth and every connection is made and all your luggage arrives with you!
> ♥


I'll do the same, LL. Try not to worry - just do your best and then, when it all works out, have fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Just sayin...


Yep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We will be snowbirds as we have too much going at home especially the grands!
> 
> However, FL does not have a state income tax so don't know if we would qualify or not if we do we must stay 6 months & one week out if the year friends told us. I don't think we have that much income but will ask.
> 
> ...


You must love it! It's pretty on the outside - looks like a nice place to live.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We will be snowbirds as we have too much going at home especially the grands!
> 
> However, FL does not have a state income tax so don't know if we would qualify or not if we do we must stay 6 months & one week out if the year friends told us. I don't think we have that much income but will ask.
> 
> ...


You must love it! It's pretty on the outside - looks like a nice place to live.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did I tell you I am happy I voted for this guy?
> http://insider.foxnews.com/2015/02/05/they-can-rot-hell-sen-cotton-says-send-more-terrorists-gitmo


Where's the "like" button!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Raise your hand if 0's ignorant comments as a non-Christian, preaching to Christians at a prayer conference, offended you.
> 
> I'm not certain America can survive another two years under his *lack* of leadership and inability of doing his job.


Maybe offended. Definitely disgusted. What a/an ____________(fill in the blank).


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raising my hands.
> Look at this video. Does it look like the libs following o around to you?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it does.

I've never seen cows run before!

Oh - not cows. Boy-cows. Figures. :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The Army is going to award the Fort Hood victims Purple Hearts. Yep...Is was not work place violence as stated by the Commander In Golf.


How did this happen? Why did it take so long? If the Pentagon could make the decision, why didn't they do this long ago? Sorry - shouldn't be negative about a good thing. I'm very glad they're doing this - it's the right thing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Very tempting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


I think that's the same expression Brian Williams sees in the mirror right now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks KPG. I changed it for Valentine's Day, but Heart Month also works.


It's very pretty.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I need to get busy, I just got home from work and I have yesterdays dishes cluttering up the kitchen. TL


Bless you - I'm not the only one!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> One time I was talking to our son. At the end of the conversation, he said, "Love you" and hung up. He always says that to his wife, so I thought it was automatic, but I felt bad that I hadn't said it back, so I called him back.
> 
> I said - all in one breath - "You said Love you before you hung up and I thought you were thinking of Jennifer (wife) and I didn't say it back and I just wanted to say I love you, too..."
> 
> ...


 :lol: I'm sure he shared that story too.

We get messages on our voice mail that are wrong numbers fairly often but they usually aren't anything earth shatterning but DH once had a very sensitive message left on his work phone and they didn't leave a call back number so he couldn't even tell them they had a wrong number.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Just a quick hello...lots going on here this week:
> 
> Refrigerator annual check up
> Rehang kitchen counter top (out of level)
> ...


After a busy 3 days think of how nice it will be to have everything done and organized.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hate a fake NYC area accent. I said area because Brooklyn, NYC, Long island and parts of New Jersey have the same basic accent but there are local differences - that tell you where they are from. It really irks me when actors attempt the accent, expect us to believe them and fail miserably. This last bit apply to anyone trying to fool you with an accent.


I know what you mean. A Baltimore accent is very similar to NJ but just less so. I like it, but that's because it reminds me of home. It's pretty darn hard to fake.

We're goo-win' downy ocean - We're going down the ocean.
No - can't do this one - very hard to describe, you'd have to hear it. 
Balmer - Baltimore
Oo-in - on
That's all I can think of offhand. Without hurting my brain, that is. It's late.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We will be snowbirds as we have too much going at home especially the grands!
> 
> However, FL does not have a state income tax so don't know if we would qualify or not if we do we must stay 6 months & one week out if the year friends told us. I don't think we have that much income but will ask.
> 
> ...


Sounds like there are lots of pluses with your new winter home and you can work on the things you want to fix up over time. :thumbup: on missing out on the cold, snowy weather.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> When my sister and I were teens, we were driving on a state highway (4 lane) with a speed limit of 55. This road was a favorite with horseback riders as it had a number of stables nearby. Why they would ride near such a highway is beyond me. A car came from the other direction and must have been going at least 65. It hit the horse with such force that it sent the horse across 3 lanes of traffic right in front of us. My sister was driving and did all she could to stop the car before hitting the horse. It was horrible.


That would be horrible.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here's a picture of my dish cloths I'm making for Val's gifts.
> 
> The top two DCs are revised (smaller sizes) of another pattern I began with for my first DC which isn't pictured, shown previously - they each have 4 hearts on them - difficult to see without them being blocked and the brightness of the pink yarn).
> 
> ...


Very nice! I just started one with Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton. It's pink with metallic sparkly. I asked Sarah to take part in my experiment. I make it, she tests it. She was game! It's pretty and nice to work with so far.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I-dee. I had no i-dee-uh what was said. :shock:
> 
> At least I can understand all my friends in Denim Country!


Oh - I thought maybe idear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Sent to the Dixie Chick.


Got it - thank you very much!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Raising my hands.
> Look at this video. Does it look like the libs following o around to you?
> 
> 
> ...


Too funny :lol: My ranching BIL would probably love to know what was in that little car :roll:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night everyone, will chat again tomorrow.&#9829; :thumbup: 
Sorry Kitty and Bonnie, didn't get a chance to talk. Perhaps tomorrow.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Years ago I worked in a boutique dress shop. Most of our dresses came from NYC. A man who worked with us in the shop, don't know in what capacity, spoke with a NYC accent. So, I asked a co-worker what part of NYC was he from. She responded: '..he's not from NYC, he just pretends to have an accent so that he fits in with the 'quality' of the merchandise....' That was an eye opening statement. Never looked at this guy the same way. What a phony!


I love a real NY accent. We had a teacher at school from Brooklyn. Great guy - very funny - a drummer - most child-centered teacher I've ever known - just retired. One year I asked him to read Casey at the Bat (when bball season started and the Braves were really good) on the PA system in the morning. He did - it was great and the accent really distinguished him from the rest of us. He just retired.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Seriously, we need help! I'll post a few pictures so you can see.


I love the rich warm colors in your bedroom. Luscious!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, Jokim. Good night everyone. I hope you all sleep well tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> When my sister and I were teens, we were driving on a state highway (4 lane) with a speed limit of 55. This road was a favorite with horseback riders as it had a number of stables nearby. Why they would ride near such a highway is beyond me. A car came from the other direction and must have been going at least 65. It hit the horse with such force that it sent the horse across 3 lanes of traffic right in front of us. My sister was driving and did all she could to stop the car before hitting the horse. It was horrible.


That's just horrific Solo; I'm sure that memory doesn't go away and you and your sister could have been badly hurt.

Spruce Meadows is a well known equine centre outside of Calgay and one night several horses got out onto the highway. A young fellow that worked for the same company I did was in a vehicle that hit one of the horses and was killed and others seriously injured.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, please do enjoy yourself, LL. Take lots of photos, and sometimes, between the umbrella drinks, :XD: , think of all of us left behind freezing in this snow and cold. :wink: :XD:
> I feel like I'm living the movie 'Groundhog Day', same weather every day, snow accompanied by the sub zero chill. :-(
> I actually had to shovel my way through 2-1/2 feet of snow to get to the bird feeders. Can't let the little creatures perish.


Do you have many birds that overwinter in your area Jokim?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone, will chat again tomorrow.♥ :thumbup:
> Sorry Kitty and Bonnie, didn't get a chance to talk. Perhaps tomorrow.♥


Sorry to miss you Jokim; hope you have a good night and talk tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> A lady I used to work with had a pervert call her - he started saying nasty- lewd things...she just continued listening to him...she didn't hang up on him, she started talking ever so nicely to him, talking about The Lord & such. She just kept it up. He got so disgusted with her....he hung up on her! First time I ever heard of a pervert hanging up on a woman. She was something else!


Good for her. Maybe she helped him turn from his wicked ways. It could happen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That would be horrible.


DH said they were always hitting cows with the train. They use to put cow catchers on the front of the engine but now just snow plows. How did we get to this subject? Terrible about the horse Solo. I must have missed that post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night everyone, will chat again tomorrow.♥ :thumbup:
> Sorry Kitty and Bonnie, didn't get a chance to talk. Perhaps tomorrow.♥


Good night Jokim. I am glad you are back online.XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too LL. Have fun . Leave all your cares behind and enjoy your vacation. Bring me back some sand.XX


Am in airport as I write. Way early.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'll put on the coffee pot!


 :lol: I want to be there with you all.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll do the same, LL. Try not to worry - just do your best and then, when it all works out, have fun!


In airport!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Janie: Well I'm glad to see you insulated your walls & if I'm seeing the insulation & it appears to be "Pink" it's gotta be Owens-Corning Fiberglas insulation! That's good - that's the best there is. I know 'cause I worked for Owens-Corning - retired from OCF! Glad to see you using it 'cause it surely helps my pension fund!


Yes, DH only uses this insulation as he says it is the best. It has made the room warmer & cooler. He quit on the inside wall as he plans to install a 1/2 bath with a stool & sink as I'm always waiting for the bathroom!

This is a nice place to spend the winter even though it has needs as we will plug along fixing what we can. The water leak had been going on for quite a while but is now repaired. The washer is on unfinished cement with aluminum walls so no real damage, but DH wants to raise the floor so I don't have to go down 3 steps to laundry room. That will be nice.

We have timber at farm, but finding a sawmill might be difficult to find to saw the trees into lumber. Don't know cost either. May have to buy the lumber.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am in airport as I write. Way early.


That's the way to do it! I'll be thinking of you on your lovely trip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, DH only uses this insulation as he says it is the best. It has made the room warmer & cooler. He quit on the inside wall as he plans to install a 1/2 bath with a stool & sink as I'm always waiting for the bathroom!
> 
> This is a nice place to spend the winter even though it has needs as we will plug along fixing what we can. The water leak had been going on for quite a while but is now repaired. The washer is on unfinished cement with aluminum walls so no real damage, but DH wants to raise the floor so I don't have to go down 3 steps to laundry room. That will be nice.
> 
> We have timber at farm, but finding a sawmill might be difficult to find to saw the trees into lumber. Don't know cost either. May have to buy the lumber.


He has some big plans! It's nice that he can do those things.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning, all. I"m off to CB-twin's house soon. Mary's bedroom is all fixed up, and so is her brother's. I'm going to see - and to buy shoes from my oldest GS. Then back home. Busy but nice - a beautiful day here is promised. In the sixties and sunny. Bliss!

Have a nice Saturday.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Not appropriate for the times, is he?
> Narcissists refuse to learn. They think they were born complete.


Describes him perfectly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Me 2, 3, 4 or which ever number for the muffins please!


your number has been served :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Your work I'd fabulous! What size needle did you use? I only brought size 8 & 10 with me. Yours look like maybe a 6?


Amazing that you can tell the needle size I used by the photo! Yes, I used a US #6 but 6, 7 or 8 should be fine I think.

I'm using Lily's Sugar & Cream cotton.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Seriously, we need help! I'll post a few pictures so you can see.


Your bedroom curtains may be towels presently, but I love the colors. Don't worry, you'll in time make your new place your own with personal touches.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Maybe offended. Definitely disgusted. What a/an ____________(fill in the blank).


... lots of choices to fill in the blank ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> How did this happen? Why did it take so long? If the Pentagon could make the decision, why didn't they do this long ago? Sorry - shouldn't be negative about a good thing. I'm very glad they're doing this - it's the right thing.


This Administration tried all they could to thwart the victims of the Purple Heart (and deserved compensation). Finally, Congress rewrote the laws so those involved will be accommodated.

Not often I get to type 'thwart,' but we all should be able to use that word regularly when discussing 0. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very nice! I just started one with Hobby Lobby's I Love This Cotton. It's pink with metallic sparkly. I asked Sarah to take part in my experiment. I make it, she tests it. She was game! It's pretty and nice to work with so far.


Thank you. I don't have any of HL's cotton - wish I did. I'm more than happy to support HL. Long ago I did buy ~ 17 yards of drapery fabric from an intentional shopping trip to one of their stores. Of course, I haven't used it yet, but did design (in my head) how I will use it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :lol: I want to be there with you all.


No, you'll be at a really great place, and we're going to talk about you because you won't be with us - you left us behind.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, all. I"m off to CB-twin's house soon. Mary's bedroom is all fixed up, and so is her brother's. I'm going to see - and to buy shoes from my oldest GS. Then back home. Busy but nice - a beautiful day here is promised. In the sixties and sunny. Bliss!
> 
> Have a nice Saturday.


You too, Bon.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> His words were downright disgusting at the Prayer Breakfast.
> 
> I don't think he understands why the Crusades happened and why the Christians had to defend themselves and who attacked them.
> 
> ...


Also, he failed to mention the greatest atrocities in history were in the cause of *atheism.* Namely Stalin who killed and tortured an estimated 20 million and if you add to that an another estimated 20 million Soviet troops and civilians who perished in the Second World War for a total tally of 40 million deaths under Stalin's rule.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More stories from Brian Williams
> http://www.theneworleansadvocate.com/news/11526453-148/nbc-news-anchor-brian-williams


Now they're looking into all his "Tall Tales" about his Katrina experiences. If 'Lyin Brian' has any integrity at all, he'll resign. But showboat that he is, he'll probably try to tough it out!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We have one large pillow to sleep on! The bedroom curtains were here but there aren't blinds so must use them for awhile. The living/dinning room had vertice blinds so they aren't very old.
> 
> The dinning room has an old table with 2 chairs alike & 2 that are different. It has a rocking chair by the TV.
> 
> The park has a lovely pool, hot tub & shower room so I'm happy with that.


I love the look of a dining table with a variety of chairs around it. Check out the thrift stores and consignment shops for your other needs. Florida has amazing 'recycled' furniture...lots of it like new and at great prices!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> A lady I used to work with had a pervert call her - he started saying nasty- lewd things...she just continued listening to him...she didn't hang up on him, she started talking ever so nicely to him, talking about The Lord & such. She just kept it up. He got so disgusted with her....he hung up on her! First time I ever heard of a pervert hanging up on a woman. She was something else!


Love it!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Blueberry Muffins, Blueberry Pie, Blueberry Jam, Blueberries >>> mi favorito!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I hate a fake NYC area accent. I said area because Brooklyn, NYC, Long island and parts of New Jersey have the same basic accent but there are local differences - that tell you where they are from. It really irks me when actors attempt the accent, expect us to believe them and fail miserably. This last bit apply to anyone trying to fool you with an accent.


Me too, Solo...and one of the worst is the fake Boston accent that actors attempt by trying to talk like JFK; his isn't a Boston accent at all...its more a New England prep school accent.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Last night, I finished my sweater and some of you asked me to post a picture. Unfortunately, I was in my pajamas, without a bra, and no makeup. So, today I am posting a picture of me in it. I am a little more presentable.


Lookin Good, Good Lookin!

:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> your number has been served :-D


It always amazes me how nice we D&Ps are to each other. Wouldn't the world be a better place if more people could love & care for one another. Breaks my heart to hear of all the evil someone can inflict on another. At least we have
a bit of love, concern & kindness flowing between we D&Pers. Perhaps this all sounds like the ramblings of an old lady, so be it. I love y'all & am so thankful I found each & every one of you. Blessings & have a wonderful day.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Me too, Solo...and one of the worst is the fake Boston accent that actors attempt by trying to talk like JFK; his isn't a Boston accent at all...its more a New England prep school accent.


Many years ago when I was a youngster & yes, I once was...I lived in Los Angeles & dated a sailor from New Hampshire - Mercy! He had such a New England accent - nothing fake about it. He'd "pawk the caw." One time we were in a restaurant & he ordered a strawberry "frapp" the waitress said "we don't serve scraps!" I looked at her & said "he wants a strawberry malted milk." What fun those days were.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> In airport!


Have you landed? Have fun LL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> His words were downright disgusting at the Prayer Breakfast.
> 
> I don't think he understands why the Crusades happened and why the Christians had to defend themselves and who attacked them.
> 
> ...


Why is it necessary for Obama to make excuses for ISIS' behavior? Christians did what they did in the past, that certainly doesn't mean that ISIS can do even worse now and have that be acceptable. It's as though Obama is giving iSIS permission to carry on and do whatever they want because of what the Christians did in the past. I know he's not, but What is he thinking?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good morning, all. I"m off to CB-twin's house soon. Mary's bedroom is all fixed up, and so is her brother's. I'm going to see - and to buy shoes from my oldest GS. Then back home. Busy but nice - a beautiful day here is promised. In the sixties and sunny. Bliss!
> 
> Have a nice Saturday.


Give my twin a kiss from me. Enjoy the day. 
The sun is shining here today and warm but windy. Have a safe trip.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How terrible for you and your sister, Solo. I wouldn't be able to drive for a long time after such an incident.♥


It was the worst traffic accident I have ever seen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> It always amazes me how nice we D&Ps are to each other. Wouldn't the world be a better place if more people could love & care for one another. Breaks my heart to hear of all the evil someone can inflict on another. At least we have
> a bit of love, concern & kindness flowing between we D&Pers. Perhaps this all sounds like the ramblings of an old lady, so be it. I love y'all & am so thankful I found each & every one of you. Blessings & have a wonderful day.


Yes we do have a sweet bond between us all. Not ramblings at all. You have a Blessed day too Sis. ♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> More stories from Brian Williams
> http://www.theneworleansadvocate.com/news/11526453-148/nbc-news-anchor-brian-williams


Williams is so finished as a reporter. Who will hire him now? I am surprised NBC hasn't fired him yet as this is surely going to put their reporters under a microscope for quite some time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We have one large pillow to sleep on! The bedroom curtains were here but there aren't blinds so must use them for awhile. The living/dinning room had vertice blinds so they aren't very old.
> 
> The dinning room has an old table with 2 chairs alike & 2 that are different. It has a rocking chair by the TV.
> 
> The park has a lovely pool, hot tub & shower room so I'm happy with that.


Janie, you'll get it all done. Take your time and make the place yours. From your previous pictures, the pool is a lovely place to spend time and knit or read or take a nap.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It was the worst traffic accident I have ever seen.


Solo, Awful memory and visual to carry with you. I'm so sorry for that.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why is it necessary for Obama to make excuses for ISIS' behavior? Christians did what they did in the past, that certainly doesn't mean that ISIS can do even worse now and have that be acceptable. It's as though Obama is giving iSIS permission to carry on and do whatever they want because of what the Christians did in the past. I know he's not, but What is he thinking?


"I will stand with the muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction" pg 261 from "The Audacity of Hope" author Barack Hussein Obama


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152377793368717


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> "I will stand with the muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction" pg 261 from "The Audacity of Hope" author Barack Hussein Obama


He is really showing his true colors. Of course we saw it before now. I wonder how many have opened their eyes lately?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> It always amazes me how nice we D&Ps are to each other. Wouldn't the world be a better place if more people could love & care for one another. Breaks my heart to hear of all the evil someone can inflict on another. At least we have
> a bit of love, concern & kindness flowing between we D&Pers. Perhaps this all sounds like the ramblings of an old lady, so be it. I love y'all & am so thankful I found each & every one of you. Blessings & have a wonderful day.


I agree with your ramblings, Thank you, and you add greatly to the kindness that goes on here.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Give my twin a kiss from me. Enjoy the day.
> The sun is shining here today and warm but windy. Have a safe trip.


CB, how did your GS do his first week in the ER ?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> "I will stand with the muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction" pg 261 from "The Audacity of Hope" author Barack Hussein Obama


I guess this is one promise that he will keep. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, DH only uses this insulation as he says it is the best. It has made the room warmer & cooler. He quit on the inside wall as he plans to install a 1/2 bath with a stool & sink as I'm always waiting for the bathroom!
> 
> This is a nice place to spend the winter even though it has needs as we will plug along fixing what we can. The water leak had been going on for quite a while but is now repaired. The washer is on unfinished cement with aluminum walls so no real damage, but DH wants to raise the floor so I don't have to go down 3 steps to laundry room. That will be nice.
> 
> We have timber at farm, but finding a sawmill might be difficult to find to saw the trees into lumber. Don't know cost either. May have to buy the lumber.


You'll get it spiffied up the way you like it. Wow, you got lucky that the leak was contained on cement and aluminum walls. Things are going right and in your direction already.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> CB, how did your GS do his first week in the ER ?


My did good for the two days he worked. He came down with the stomach flu . Today is his first day back to work. His whole family except my oldest gs got it. He is here staying until they all recover. He starts back to school Monday and can't miss any of his nursing school . We have been a sickly bunch around here for the last few weeks. 
I am hoping my son gets to let us know more of what has gone on at work this week.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Janie: Well I'm glad to see you insulated your walls & if I'm seeing the insulation & it appears to be "Pink" it's gotta be Owens-Corning Fiberglas insulation! That's good - that's the best there is. I know 'cause I worked for Owens-Corning - retired from OCF! Glad to see you using it 'cause it surely helps my pension fund!


HAHAHA...We're glad to have helped out too GG :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have many birds that overwinter in your area Jokim?


Yes, we have many species of birds during the winter. From cardinals to juncos, woodpeckers (all types), starling, blue jays, sparrows, nuthatches, chickadees, and some I'm not familiar with.
The Canada geese stay the winter also.
There aren't many diversions that are more enjoyable than watching the birds fly into the feeder and enjoy themselves.
God is great!♥ He created such beauty for our enjoyment!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :lol: I want to be there with you all.


Just wave as the plane flies over Janie's place. We'll wave back.♥ :lol: :wink: :XD:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

galinipper said:


> HAHAHA...We're glad to have helped out too GG :thumbup: :thumbup:


I loved my job with Owens-Corning Fiberglas. When I initially interviewed for the job I mistakenly thought the company was plain & simple the company that makes Corningware - Wrong! 
Thought - goodie - perhaps I'll get some free Corningware cooking "things!" pots, etc. Hey, what did I know about this corporate entity - not much! Nevertheless, I liked working for OCF very much. Was the secretary in a 1 girl office for 4 salesmen. Good guys - good company. Hated to "retire", but the office locally was shut down & all the "office administration assistance" was transferred to an out-of-state regional office. Whatever - keep buying that pink insulation - keep my pension $'s comin'!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> What type of yarn is it, Gali?


light weight for spring/ summer type of knitting. It's nothing special, just a texture and color that caught my eye. Berroco/Mystic. I'll revisit it if something springs to mind that I just have to knit. How did the shawl turn out that you were making for a gift. I was blk and sparkled. It was a shawl wasn't it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Also, he failed to mention the greatest atrocities in history were in the cause of *atheism.* Namely Stalin who killed and tortured an estimated 20 million and if you add to that an another estimated 20 million Soviet troops and civilians who perished in the Second World War for a total tally of 40 million deaths under Stalin's rule.


Excellent point, Gerslay. Don't forget, Nazis were also atheists. So add their no. of killed to the number of killed in the name of atheism. Stalin + the communists and Hitler + Nazis were both Socialists. :thumbdown:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My did good for the two days he worked. He came down with the stomach flu . Today is his first day back to work. His whole family except my oldest gs got it. He is here staying until they all recover. He starts back to school Monday and can't miss any of his nursing school . We have been a sickly bunch around here for the last few weeks.
> I am hoping my son gets to let us know more of what has gone on at work this week.


This has been a terrible year for sickness. If you are going to catch something and bring it home to spread around, the ER has it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Your bedroom curtains may be towels presently, but I love the colors. Don't worry, you'll in time make your new place your own with personal touches.


Yes, I think she will create a beautiful Fl. refuge for herself and her DH. Slowly but surely, one step at a time will succeed. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Blueberry Muffins, Blueberry Pie, Blueberry Jam, Blueberries >>> mi favorito!!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Mine too! I pick blueberries in the summer and flash freeze them for year long use. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why is it necessary for Obama to make excuses for ISIS' behavior? Christians did what they did in the past, that certainly doesn't mean that ISIS can do even worse now and have that be acceptable. It's as though Obama is giving iSIS permission to carry on and do whatever they want because of what the Christians did in the past. I know he's not, but What is he thinking?


Therein lies the clue to his true identity!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Williams is so finished as a reporter. Who will hire him now? I am surprised NBC hasn't fired him yet as this is surely going to put their reporters under a microscope for quite some time.


Some are saying 'He's too big to fail'. What a world we have today: lies are truth and truth is called lies!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> "I will stand with the muslims should the political winds shift in an ugly direction" pg 261 from "The Audacity of Hope" author Barack Hussein Obama


Therein lies the clue to his true identity!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the washcloth pattern, I am going to go look the link up and give it a try. Thanks for posting it

I better get off here. We have the Reagan Dinner to attend tonight. Happy Hour is at 6, Dinner at 7, then it is Blah, Blah, Blah from the speakers.
Talk Later


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I guess this is one promise that he will keep. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Does that mean that standing with the muslims he will necessarily turn on Israel?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> light weight for spring/ summer type of knitting. It's nothing special, just a texture and color that caught my eye. Berroco/Mystic. I'll revisit it if something springs to mind that I just have to knit. How did the shawl turn out that you were making for a gift. I was blk and sparkled. It was a shawl wasn't it.


Yes, it was a sparkly shawl that my daughter wore to her stepson's wedding. She loved it and got many compliments on it. When I get my act together I will post pictures of things I've made lately. Just so busy these days. ... and I wouldn't want to deprive myself of Denim country company. That's too painful. :XD: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I love the washcloth pattern, I am going to go look the link up and give it a try. Thanks for posting it
> 
> I better get off here. We have the Reagan Dinner to attend tonight. Happy Hour is at 6, Dinner at 7, then it is Blah, Blah, Blah from the speakers.
> Talk Later


Do you think there will ever be another 'Reagan'-ite in the WH again? We sorely need one. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Excellent point, Gerslay. Don't forget, Nazis were also atheists. So add their no. of killed to the number of killed in the name of atheism. Stalin + the communists and Hitler + Nazis were both Socialists. :thumbdown:


Yes Gerslay, that is an excellent point. 
If any of you make it over to TheBlaze, it gives the list of Muslims that attended the WH meeting last week. If you do a search on their bio's you would see how much trouble this country is in, not to mention the financial trouble.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Do you think there will ever be another 'Reagan'-ite in the WH again? We sorely need one. :thumbup:


Maybe, and I hope our country will be here when he or she arrives. Take special care my friends!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> It always amazes me how nice we D&Ps are to each other. Wouldn't the world be a better place if more people could love & care for one another. Breaks my heart to hear of all the evil someone can inflict on another. At least we have
> a bit of love, concern & kindness flowing between we D&Pers. Perhaps this all sounds like the ramblings of an old lady, so be it. I love y'all & am so thankful I found each & every one of you. Blessings & have a wonderful day.


We are friends and we know each other pretty well even though few of us have met face to face. We must do something to fix that. Pool party?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Michael Buble's _ Haven't Met You Yet_

I felt this song appropriate in answer to KC and especially as a little _boucle_ enveloped me like a 'warm jacket' after reading KP today. 

I guess many haven't met Lisa yet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Yes, we have many species of birds during the winter. From cardinals to juncos, woodpeckers (all types), starling, blue jays, sparrows, nuthatches, chickadees, and some I'm not familiar with.
> The Canada geese stay the winter also.
> There aren't many diversions that are more enjoyable than watching the birds fly into the feeder and enjoy themselves.
> God is great!♥ He created such beauty for our enjoyment!♥


We have all that you have but the junco's. I haven't seen a titmouse here lately . I didn't feed the birds during the summer. They must have moved on. I miss them. We have so many blue jays I could give the bullies away. I enjoy feeding and watching them too. We also have Carolina wrens. They nest in every wreath or wherever they can find a crack.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Also, he failed to mention the greatest atrocities in history were in the cause of *atheism.* Namely Stalin who killed and tortured an estimated 20 million and if you add to that an another estimated 20 million Soviet troops and civilians who perished in the Second World War for a total tally of 40 million deaths under Stalin's rule.


And so many millions more under Mao, Pol Pot, and N. Korea regimes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> It always amazes me how nice we D&Ps are to each other. Wouldn't the world be a better place if more people could love & care for one another. Breaks my heart to hear of all the evil someone can inflict on another. At least we have
> a bit of love, concern & kindness flowing between we D&Pers. Perhaps this all sounds like the ramblings of an old lady, so be it. I love y'all & am so thankful I found each & every one of you. Blessings & have a wonderful day.


Me too Georgie! A wonderful place to share with friends.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And so many millions more under Mao, Pol Pot, and N. Korea regimes.


.... and the list goes on, the victims' numbers are growing...... :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too Georgie! A wonderful place to share with friends.


Love your new avatar, Kitty. Must tell us who the happy family is.  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too Georgie! A wonderful place to share with friends.


I love the new family pic. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Why is it necessary for Obama to make excuses for ISIS' behavior? Christians did what they did in the past, that certainly doesn't mean that ISIS can do even worse now and have that be acceptable. It's as though Obama is giving iSIS permission to carry on and do whatever they want because of what the Christians did in the past. I know he's not, but What is he thinking?


It's impossible for any rational person to excuse that behaviour in present times. Ironic that some of the same people who make those excuses also condemn other historical behaviours by today's standards -- eg. European settlement of N. America.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

the kid's answers were hilarious - but I do wonder how a 6 year old came up with the answer to the last question :lol: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317762-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Love your new avatar, Kitty. Must tell us who the happy family is.  :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim - that's Mom, Dad, DB#1 and me. I've been scanning more old photos. So far this winter, we've only had 1 snowfall the first few days of Dec., but I do remember the many years with lots of snow. Hope you aren't in line for this next one being forecast.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the kid's answers were hilarious - but I do wonder how a 6 year old came up with the answer to the last question :lol:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317762-1.html


Hilarious and the last answer does make you wonder.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152377793368717&fref=nf


It's totally unreasonable to expect Israel to give up any of the territory they gained in 1967 -- they didn't start that war, they defended themselves from attack on all fronts. That video really put Israel's defensive needs into perspective - thanks for posting CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My did good for the two days he worked. He came down with the stomach flu . Today is his first day back to work. His whole family except my oldest gs got it. He is here staying until they all recover. He starts back to school Monday and can't miss any of his nursing school . We have been a sickly bunch around here for the last few weeks.
> I am hoping my son gets to let us know more of what has gone on at work this week.


It's sure been a bad season for you and so many others. Hopefully everyone is on the mend now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, we have many species of birds during the winter. From cardinals to juncos, woodpeckers (all types), starling, blue jays, sparrows, nuthatches, chickadees, and some I'm not familiar with.
> The Canada geese stay the winter also.
> There aren't many diversions that are more enjoyable than watching the birds fly into the feeder and enjoy themselves.
> God is great!♥ He created such beauty for our enjoyment!♥


Those poor geese didn't really get any warmer by going south to you. We have a lot of geese year around, but even more during the winter months.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I love the washcloth pattern, I am going to go look the link up and give it a try. Thanks for posting it
> 
> I better get off here. We have the Reagan Dinner to attend tonight. Happy Hour is at 6, Dinner at 7, then it is Blah, Blah, Blah from the speakers.
> Talk Later


Have a great evening Gali; hope there are a few laughs to go with the blah ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Jokim - that's Mom, Dad, DB#1 and me. I've been scanning more old photos. So far this winter, we've only had 1 snowfall the first few days of Dec., but I do remember the many years with lots of snow. Hope you aren't in line for this next one being forecast.


Such a nice family you have, Kitty. It nice to remember them this way.
Yes, we are in line for the next storm, but there is a warm up forecast before the storm comes. So, ...snow melt. We have about 2-3 feet of snow on the ground and if that melts, guess what? Flooding, in some areas, not all, but the creeks will be affected. We are high and not very close to any creek, but others are on flood plains and they need to be on guard. This has been the snowiest winter since 2001, and much of the snow that falls, stays due to the low temps. Later this week, the temps are supposed to drop to the teens for highs, and the lows in below zero range, that's Farenheit, not Celsius.  :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, it was a sparkly shawl that my daughter wore to her stepson's wedding. She loved it and got many compliments on it. When I get my act together I will post pictures of things I've made lately. Just so busy these days. ... and I wouldn't want to deprive myself of Denim country company. That's too painful. :XD: :wink: :lol:


Look forward to seeing your pics. Know what you mean about busy -- where did Jan. disappear to?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> We are friends and we know each other pretty well even though few of us have met face to face. We must do something to fix that. Pool party?


CB might be getting the pool ready soon - time to plan.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Those poor geese didn't really get any warmer by going south to you. We have a lot of geese year around, but even more during the winter months.


I've read in a local magazine, sometime ago, that the reason the Canada geese stay during the winter months is that they're able to find food because it's warmer. I don't know about this winter. It's pretty cold. But I see the geese around practice flying the V formation, or perhaps they are getting serious about flying further south, i.e. Georgia?  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB might be getting the pool ready soon - time to plan.


You don't really want to see me in a bathing suit.   :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Such a nice family you have, Kitty. It nice to remember them this way.
> Yes, we are in line for the next storm, but there is a warm up forecast before the storm comes. So, ...snow melt. We have about 2-3 feet of snow on the ground and if that melts, guess what? Flooding, in some areas, not all, but the creeks will be affected. We are high and not very close to any creek, but others are on flood plains and they need to be on guard. This has been the snowiest winter since 2001, and much of the snow that falls, stays due to the low temps. Later this week, the temps are supposed to drop to the teens for highs, and the lows in below zero range, that's Farenheit, not Celsius.  :XD:


Was it your BIL that got flooded last year? Hope you all stay safe and dry.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's impossible for any rational person to excuse that behaviour in present times. Ironic that some of the same people who make those excuses also condemn other historical behaviours by today's standards -- eg. European settlement of N. America.


... that's because they're hypocrites! :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've read in a local magazine, sometime ago, that the reason the Canada geese stay during the winter months is that they're able to find food because it's warmer. I don't know about this winter. It's pretty cold. But I see the geese around practice flying the V formation, or perhaps they are getting serious about flying further south, i.e. Georgia?  :lol:


I think some will stay as long as they have open water. Calgary always had geese all winter along the Bow River and they seemed to find enough food on their own as well as people feeding them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You don't really want to see me in a bathing suit.   :XD:


As long as it's a virtual pool party, I can imagine myself in the bathing suit I wore 30 to 40 years ago :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Was it your BIL that got flooded last year? Hope you all stay safe and dry.


Yes, BIL and SIL got flooded and they're still not 100% back to where they were b/4 the flooding. It's been over a year now. Some berms (sand bags piled high) were put up along the banks of their creek, but they don't know how they'll hold up until the creek starts to rise. Awful. I would not want to be in their shoes. They won't be able to sell their home for a long time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> As long as it's a virtual pool party, I can imagine myself in the bathing suit I wore 30 to 40 years ago :lol:


I looked good in bathing suit 40 years ago. I could fit in one. :XD: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think some will stay as long as they have open water. Calgary always had geese all winter along the Bow River and they seemed to find enough food on their own as well as people feeding them.


We have lots of open water during spring, summer and fall, but the ponds freeze over during winter. It must be the creeks the geese are drawn to. They don't freeze over.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

This is very interesting. Keep in mind she's rich enough to afford her own plane!

Amazing how quiet some issues can be.. 

NANCY'S JET IS GONE

Not exactly new news but....

NANCY 'S JET IS GONE
It's Gone, gone, gone...never to return...Well, looks like the old broad 
of the House will have to pay her own way back and forth to California 
(mexifornia). The Air Force took her jet away from her.
Read the article below.

USAF TOOK NANCY 'S JET AWAY

(verified by Snopes) The real reason that Nancy Pelosi is considering 
retiring is that they took her Jet away. Ah, poor baby! As a result of a 
Judicial Watch filing under the Freedom of Information Act, the USAF 
released documents detailing House
Speaker Pelosi's use of United States Air Force aircraft between March 2009 
and June 2010.

The data are published in the Judicial Watch Verdict of December 2010, 
Volume 16, Issue 12. Here are the main highlights revealed by the USAF. 
Keep in mind that all the data below relate to United States Air Force 
aircraft used by one woman over a sixteen month period.

Several of these flights included Ms. Pelosi's guests, such as grown 
children,
grandchildren, various in-laws, friends and hangers-on. Over 95% of the 
trips
were between the west coast and Washington DC , for what you might call a
commute between home and the office. READ it and WEEP!!

Total trips: 85 over a 68 week period, or 1.25 average trips per week. 
Total mileage: 206,264 miles, or 2,427 average miles per trip. Total 
flying time: 428.6 hours, or an average of 5 hours per trip. Cost to the 
taxpayers: $2,100,744, or $27,715 per trip, or $1,285,162 per year!
Cost of in flight food and alcohol: $101,429; $1,193 per trip; $62,051 per 
year.

On one junket to Baghdad, according to the Air Force report, she had the 
aircraft bar stocked with Johnny Walker Red Scotch, Grey Goose Vodka, E&J 
Brandy, Bailey's Irish Cream, Maker's Mark Whiskey, Courvoisier Cognac, 
Bacardi Rum, Jim Beam Whiskey, Beefeater Gin, Dewar's Scotch, Bombay
Sapphire Gin, Jack Daniels Whiskey, Corona Beer and several varieties of wi 
ne. This was obviously a very important "gubment bidness" trip.

Evidence generally speaks for itself, and in Ms. Pelosi's case it speaks the 
language
of abuse and (evidently) a serious familial drinking problem, for in a 
single year she and her spawn drank an amount in excess of the net income 
of the average employed American!

When she said, "... If the stimulus doesn't pass, five hundred million 
people might lose their jobs...", I thought she was unintentionally 
revealing her ignorance. I'm now more inclined to think she was pickled. 
Even though she can no longer abuse the USAF, she can either fly on her 
broom, or fly Southwest Airlines, where bags fly free.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> the kid's answers were hilarious - but I do wonder how a 6 year old came up with the answer to the last question :lol:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317762-1.html


Those are too funny. . When Jojo was lost right after we got him. I was telling my then 7yo grandson to pray that God would lead JoJo back home. Hunter said very dryly " Does God have a telescope? How does He know where JoJo is?" Cracked me up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB might be getting the pool ready soon - time to plan.


I can't believe it is Feb. I went outside to put some coffee grounds in my compost. I saw the jonquils coming up. It will be pool time before long. Winter has been a blur for me since I have been sick since the first of the year. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I looked good in bathing suit 40 years ago. I could fit in one. :XD: :lol:


I am sure you look as good as me. I have gained a little since high school when I wore the two piece bathing suit. :-o   :? :| :-( :arrow:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> This is very interesting. Keep in mind she's rich enough to afford her own plane!
> 
> Amazing how quiet some issues can be..
> 
> ...


Well it is about time she lost her jet! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Her broom sounds like a good ride. :-o


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Yes, BIL and SIL got flooded and they're still not 100% back to where they were b/4 the flooding. It's been over a year now. Some berms (sand bags piled high) were put up along the banks of their creek, but they don't know how they'll hold up until the creek starts to rise. Awful. I would not want to be in their shoes. They won't be able to sell their home for a long time.


That's awful. It's hard to clean up after a flood and then the worry that it will happen again. The flood probably affected the property values in that whole area and would make any buyer think twice. I'm so sorry for them.

Many of the homes in High River just outside of Calgary had to be deserted after the flood they had about a year and half ago. Some people were partially compensated, but many are still struggling.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> This is very interesting. Keep in mind she's rich enough to afford her own plane!
> 
> Amazing how quiet some issues can be..
> 
> ...


Inappropriate use of government aircraft was just one of the reasons the last premier of Alberta was forced to resign. Too many politicians have a sense of entitlement. I just read that some of our local politicians are getting a mileage allowance to attend district meetings ($.52/km which is .6 of a mile). Who else gets paid a mileage allowance to go back and forth to work?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Those are too funny. . When Jojo was lost right after we got him. I was telling my then 7yo grandson to pray that God would lead JoJo back home. Hunter said very dryly " Does God have a telescope? How does He know where JoJo is?" Cracked me up.


Kids are too funny. Hard not to laugh at some of their questions.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I haven't seen Yarnie for a few days. Have you talked to her CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Franklin Graham http://www.westernjournalism.com/rev-franklin-graham-takes-obamas-comparison-isis-christianity/#GMpxIloLb9d9juMK.97


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't seen Yarnie for a few days. Have you talked to her CB?


No I haven't talked to her since Feb. 4th. I sent her a message last night and haven't heard back from her. I hope she is ok. Speak to us Yarnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sure you look as good as me. I have gained a little since high school when I wore the two piece bathing suit. :-o   :? :| :-( :arrow:


They will kick me off any public beach if they see me wearing a bathing suit. I think there are posters stuck in the sand to that effect! :lol: :wink: :XD: :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's awful. It's hard to clean up after a flood and then the worry that it will happen again. The flood probably affected the property values in that whole area and would make any buyer think twice. I'm so sorry for them.
> 
> Many of the homes in High River just outside of Calgary had to be deserted after the flood they had about a year and half ago. Some people were partially compensated, but many are still struggling.


Flood damage is one of the most devastating catastrophes that could happen to you. Why they were ever allowed to build homes in that area is beyond me! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Inappropriate use of government aircraft was just one of the reasons the last premier of Alberta was forced to resign. Too many politicians have a sense of entitlement. I just read that some of our local politicians are getting a mileage allowance to attend district meetings ($.52/km which is .6 of a mile). Who else gets paid a mileage allowance to go back and forth to work?


You know what they say: 
'Power corrupts. Absolute power corrupts absolutely!' 
No where has this been more true than in our government for the last 6 years. We'll see if the next 2 yrs are an improvement.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I haven't talked to her since Feb. 4th. I sent her a message last night and haven't heard back from her. I hope she is ok. Speak to us Yarnie.


Hello, Yarnie!  :-D ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> They will kick me off any public beach if they see me wearing a bathing suit. I think there are posters stuck in the sand to that effect! :lol: :wink: :XD: :shock:


I don't believe that Jokim. I have seen some pretty scary people on the beach not one them would be you.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't believe that Jokim. I have seen some pretty scary people on the beach not one them would be you.


It's pretty shocking, CB. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I think most rational people question your President's judgment in excusing ISIS of today by talking about historical events common to all cultures more than 1000 years ago

"The President of the United States is an interesting theologian. He has taken to declaring that Islamic terrorists, who by their own emphatic insistence are Islamic, and who conduct their merciless operations in Nigeria, Syria, Yemen, Afghanistan, Iraq and fitfully in many countries around the world explicitly and defiantly under the banner of Islam, are not what or whom they say they are."

http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/02/07/rex-murphy-in-obamas-impulse-to-absolve-islam-he-offers-a-rebuke-to-christianity/


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think most rational people question your President's judgment in excusing ISIS of today by talking about historical events common to all cultures more than 1000 years ago
> 
> "The President of the United States is an interesting theologian. He has taken to declaring that Islamic terrorists, who by their own emphatic insistence are Islamic, and who conduct their merciless operations in Nigeria, Syria, Yemen, Afghanistan, Iraq and fitfully in many countries around the world explicitly and defiantly under the banner of Islam, are not what or whom they say they are."
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/02/07/rex-murphy-in-obamas-impulse-to-absolve-islam-he-offers-a-rebuke-to-christianity/


He comes off appearing to defend them. :?: :shock: :thumbdown:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> They will kick me off any public beach if they see me wearing a bathing suit. I think there are posters stuck in the sand to that effect! :lol: :wink: :XD: :shock:


I've gained, lost and regained quite a few pounds over the last few years and my bathing suit days are probably over --- BUT--- that does raise the question about how we see our body images. I've seen some very large men and women wearing bathing suits in Europe and they don't seem the least bit self conscious about it. Maybe we need an attitude adjustment?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've gained, lost and regained quite a few pounds over the last few years and my bathing suit days are probably over --- BUT--- that does raise the question about how we see our body images. I've seen some very large men and women wearing bathing suits in Europe and they don't seem the least bit self conscious about it. Maybe we need an attitude adjustment?


I agree, part of the issue is self image, but.... I'm too self conscious.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, and sweet dreams. I'm off to bed and looking forward to another blessed day tomorrow. &#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Flood damage is one of the most devastating catastrophes that could happen to you. Why they were ever allowed to build homes in that area is beyond me! :thumbdown:


That's probably the bigger question that municipalities need to ask themselves -- they set the standards for granting development permits (at least they do here). Our downtown has some very old buildings, built long before there were any building standards. In my friend's case, that along with a series of disasters, has resulted in a major financial disaster for her.

Quite a few years ago, Edmonton issued development permits for housing at the top of an embankment facing the N. Saskatchewan River. These were very ritzy houses for the time and generated a lot of property taxes. The bank gradually eroded and a few houses slid down the bank. Other houses were damaged and can't be lived in and their owners are caught in limbo between insurance companies, the developers (if they still exist) and the city.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/wordlife?sess=r5#r5016315460205078125
I'm a Believer


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Amazing that you can tell the needle size I used by the photo! Yes, I used a US #6 but 6, 7 or 8 should be fine I think.
> 
> I'm using Lily's Sugar & Cream cotton.


That's what I use, too - both needle size and yarn. Trying the soft hobby lobby cotton - very nice to work with.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I love the look of a dining table with a variety of chairs around it. Check out the thrift stores and consignment shops for your other needs. Florida has amazing 'recycled' furniture...lots of it like new and at great prices!


My DD has six dining room chairs, all different designs and all painted black. It's a nice look.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Blueberry Muffins, Blueberry Pie, Blueberry Jam, Blueberries >>> mi favorito!!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Same here - they're beautiful, delicious, and full of good nutrition!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> It always amazes me how nice we D&Ps are to each other. Wouldn't the world be a better place if more people could love & care for one another. Breaks my heart to hear of all the evil someone can inflict on another. At least we have
> a bit of love, concern & kindness flowing between we D&Pers. Perhaps this all sounds like the ramblings of an old lady, so be it. I love y'all & am so thankful I found each & every one of you. Blessings & have a wonderful day.


Very nice, GG - I feel the same way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Give my twin a kiss from me. Enjoy the day.
> The sun is shining here today and warm but windy. Have a safe trip.


Thanks, CB. I had a great time. I wanted to take pix of the bedrooms but didn't get a chance. DD built cubbies that look like they were made by a pro! She likes to build things, has built cubbies before. The room is cozy. SIL built Mary a 3-ft high loft (because her brother has a high loft and she wanted one). I can't even begin to describe it all - so cute.

Brother's room has a high loft, and under it they put a green hammock. On the floor is a lime green shag rug that looks like grass. It's a tiny room, and the hammock is right near the window. It's like being outside! They also have a desk in there and a chest of drawers - his "rainbow" chest - each drawer a different color. It's unique. I will have to get pix next time I'm there.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/wordlife?sess=r5#r5016315460205078125
> I'm a Believer


<<< I'm a Believer!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I haven't talked to her since Feb. 4th. I sent her a message last night and haven't heard back from her. I hope she is ok. Speak to us Yarnie.


Yarnie..."Ollie Ollie Oxen Free"...come out, come out wherever you are!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I can't believe it is Feb. I went outside to put some coffee grounds in my compost. I saw the jonquils coming up. It will be pool time before long. Winter has been a blur for me since I have been sick since the first of the year. :shock:


Me too CB...just yesterday I was checking out things in the yard and was surprised to see the daffs and sedums pushing their little noses up through the mulch. Its early, but spring is in the air for sure...I hope it lasts!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. I had a great time. I wanted to take pix of the bedrooms but didn't get a chance. DD built cubbies that look like they were made by a pro! She likes to build things, has built cubbies before. The room is cozy. SIL built Mary a 3-ft high loft (because her brother has a high loft and she wanted one). I can't even begin to describe it all - so cute.
> 
> Brother's room has a high loft, and under it they put a green hammock. On the floor is a lime green shag rug that looks like grass. It's a tiny room, and the hammock is right near the window. It's like being outside! They also have a desk in there and a chest of drawers - his "rainbow" chest - each drawer a different color. It's unique. I will have to get pix next time I'm there.


Sounds delightful! I would have loved a room like that when I was a kid!

:thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning

It is balmy outside. The robins have been around for a few weeks. The sun is out and we will be in the high 60's. Darn, we won't be getting any snow to shovel.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And so many millions more under Mao, Pol Pot, and N. Korea regimes.


...the total numbers must be staggering and are difficult to comprehend.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> <<< I'm a Believer!


So am I.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Me too CB...just yesterday I was checking out things in the yard and was surprised to see the daffs and sedums pushing their little noses up through the mulch. Its early, but spring is in the air for sure...I hope it lasts!


Daffodils here - not blooming, but they might by late this week. Week in the sixties. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Sounds delightful! I would have loved a room like that when I was a kid!
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks, Gerslay - I would have, too.

I was too tired to explain Mary's room last night. Mary's room is pretty big, not like Paul's. It has an alcove in it. Her Dad built a 3 ft loft, complete with ladder, inside the alcove. She has a little piece of carpet under the loft, with a Barbie dressing table her cousin handed down. The top has a carpet square and a pillow. And a couple of toys.

The walls are an antique? yellow - kind of earthy mustard - so pretty. They painted over the ancient plaster walls, and I just love that look. The beds are in an L - very cozy. A picture is worth a thousand words. I"ll take one next time with my real camera. Then I can put it on the computer.

I told them they should start a business designing bedrooms for kids. Have people give them a theme, and then run with it. They just looked at me like I was crazy. Especially SIL. Getting the walls prepped after removing many layers of wallpaper was a big job.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Does that mean that standing with the muslims he will necessarily turn on Israel?


I don't think he will be allowed to turn against Israel. If don't think Congress would let that happen. He will just ignore them more often and not offer support. At this point in his admin, his dislike of Israel is known.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've gained, lost and regained quite a few pounds over the last few years and my bathing suit days are probably over --- BUT--- that does raise the question about how we see our body images. I've seen some very large men and women wearing bathing suits in Europe and they don't seem the least bit self conscious about it. Maybe we need an attitude adjustment?


Wellwe are old enough to be grandma's. What grandmother needs to look good in a bathing suit? 
:-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's probably the bigger question that municipalities need to ask themselves -- they set the standards for granting development permits (at least they do here). Our downtown has some very old buildings, built long before there were any building standards. In my friend's case, that along with a series of disasters, has resulted in a major financial disaster for her.
> 
> Quite a few years ago, Edmonton issued development permits for housing at the top of an embankment facing the N. Saskatchewan River. These were very ritzy houses for the time and generated a lot of property taxes. The bank gradually eroded and a few houses slid down the bank. Other houses were damaged and can't be lived in and their owners are caught in limbo between insurance companies, the developers (if they still exist) and the city.


Our down town flooded in the '20 because of the river. The city filled it in and the town as been setting on the river for almost 100 years now. It is hard for me to believe that the same city was under the water but I have seen the pics. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. I had a great time. I wanted to take pix of the bedrooms but didn't get a chance. DD built cubbies that look like they were made by a pro! She likes to build things, has built cubbies before. The room is cozy. SIL built Mary a 3-ft high loft (because her brother has a high loft and she wanted one). I can't even begin to describe it all - so cute.
> 
> Brother's room has a high loft, and under it they put a green hammock. On the floor is a lime green shag rug that looks like grass. It's a tiny room, and the hammock is right near the window. It's like being outside! They also have a desk in there and a chest of drawers - his "rainbow" chest - each drawer a different color. It's unique. I will have to get pix next time I'm there.


The room sounds so cute. I hope next time you can get some pixs. She should put them on Pinterest. So everyone can enjoy them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Me too CB...just yesterday I was checking out things in the yard and was surprised to see the daffs and sedums pushing their little noses up through the mulch. Its early, but spring is in the air for sure...I hope it lasts!


I have seen daffs in the snow before. I am always surprised to see them so early. My DD was born in March of 73 I remember seeing tulips and jonquils bloomed on my way home from the hospital. So I always thing Feb is too early for things to bloom.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> This is very interesting. Keep in mind she's rich enough to afford her own plane!
> 
> Amazing how quiet some issues can be..
> 
> ...


I've read various other stories of Nancy flying overseas with an entourage of people that had no business being on the flight. I thought they took her plan away when she lost the gavel.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Flood damage is one of the most devastating catastrophes that could happen to you. Why they were ever allowed to build homes in that area is beyond me! :thumbdown:


There are places all over the country that could fit in this category. The insurance companies and the gov't tell us to just by flood insurance and everything will be all right. Seriously?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning
> 
> It is balmy outside. The robins have been around for a few weeks. The sun is out and we will be in the high 60's. Darn, we won't be getting any snow to shovel.


We've had a really mild winter so far. It's mostly been in the high 40 and low 50's. We've also had some weeks where it was in the 60's to 70's, even reaching 78 one day. I have a feeling that winter came in like a lamb and will exit like a tiger.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152657589458342


I am standing with Israel . I pray the US will too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I've read various other stories of Nancy flying overseas with an entourage of people that had no business being on the flight. I thought they took her plan away when she lost the gavel.


I thought as you do Solo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152657589458342&set=vb.54513918341&type=2&theater I am standing with Israel . I pray the US will too.


Count me standing with Israel too.

How beautiful was the little girl in the pink coat?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Count me standing with Israel too.
> 
> How beautiful was the little girl in the pink coat?


 :thumbup: 
And I'll stand with anyone, any country, any where that truely stands against the terrorist's, Truely.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. I had a great time. I wanted to take pix of the bedrooms but didn't get a chance. DD built cubbies that look like they were made by a pro! She likes to build things, has built cubbies before. The room is cozy. SIL built Mary a 3-ft high loft (because her brother has a high loft and she wanted one). I can't even begin to describe it all - so cute.
> 
> Brother's room has a high loft, and under it they put a green hammock. On the floor is a lime green shag rug that looks like grass. It's a tiny room, and the hammock is right near the window. It's like being outside! They also have a desk in there and a chest of drawers - his "rainbow" chest - each drawer a different color. It's unique. I will have to get pix next time I'm there.


Sounds absolutely delightful for the kids. I loved little cubby holes and places to hide and play in, when I was very young. Now my cubby escape places are a little larger. :wink: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Me too CB...just yesterday I was checking out things in the yard and was surprised to see the daffs and sedums pushing their little noses up through the mulch. Its early, but spring is in the air for sure...I hope it lasts!


You and CB are such 'lucky ducks'. We have 3 ft. of snow covering anything that wants to come up. But,.. it's only February. Lots of time left before they show their pretty flower faces. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Last nights Reagan Birthday Dinner was grand. Our Young Fresh US Congresswoman attended. It was a surprise visit, we usually know when she is in town, but she slide in undercover. Also just so you know... she flies commercial.

If Reagan was alive he would be 104 yrs.old.
R.I.P. Gipper


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> ...the total numbers must be staggering and are difficult to comprehend.


...all in the name of socialism... :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> You and CB are such 'lucky ducks'. We have 3 ft. of snow covering anything that wants to come up. But,.. it's only February. Lots of time left before they show their pretty flower faces. :thumbup: ;-)


It's the same in my zip-code Jokim and it's been slighty melting for a couple days. 40 degrees and foggy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2014/06/01/pastor-attacked-by-muslims-has-a-message-for-america/ Everyone needs to wake up!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz http://bitecharge.com/play/wordlife?sess=r5#r5016315460205078125
> I'm a Believer


Me too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too


Of course you are.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. I had a great time. I wanted to take pix of the bedrooms but didn't get a chance. DD built cubbies that look like they were made by a pro! She likes to build things, has built cubbies before. The room is cozy. SIL built Mary a 3-ft high loft (because her brother has a high loft and she wanted one). I can't even begin to describe it all - so cute.
> 
> Brother's room has a high loft, and under it they put a green hammock. On the floor is a lime green shag rug that looks like grass. It's a tiny room, and the hammock is right near the window. It's like being outside! They also have a desk in there and a chest of drawers - his "rainbow" chest - each drawer a different color. It's unique. I will have to get pix next time I'm there.


Sounds like they put a lot of effort into giving the kids their own special place :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Yarnie..."Ollie Ollie Oxen Free"...come out, come out wherever you are!!!


She's ok; just busy catching up with things


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> ...the total numbers must be staggering and are difficult to comprehend.


A quick search brings up a range of 85 - 140 million :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152657589458342&set=vb.54513918341&type=2&theater I am standing with Israel . I pray the US will too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my I am so warm that I might have to get my shorts out.

Happy shoveling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our down town flooded in the '20 because of the river. The city filled it in and the town as been setting on the river for almost 100 years now. It is hard for me to believe that the same city was under the water but I have seen the pics. :shock:


That's similar to the case of Martin, KY. Their downtown used to flood regularly. So much so that their town hall was built on stilts. Finally, the authorities decided to fill in the low lying area. They did this just a few short years ago by leveling a nearby hill and using that soil for fill. Interested in seeing what it looks like now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I've read various other stories of Nancy flying overseas with an entourage of people that had no business being on the flight. I thought they took her plan away when she lost the gavel.


Perhaps they did, since this bit of info is from 2010, I believe. Still, the extravagance of it all is shocking!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There are places all over the country that could fit in this category. The insurance companies and the gov't tell us to just by flood insurance and everything will be all right. Seriously?


Having insurance makes one feel safe, but there are exclusions that you aren't aware of until the flood happens. The flood insurance sometimes is not as comprehensive as one is led to believe. My relatives found out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152657589458342&set=vb.54513918341&type=2&theater I am standing with Israel . I pray the US will too.


I'm with you, CB. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://christianchat.com/bible-discussion-forum/20926-7-reasons-pray-stand-israel.html

Default 7 Reasons to Pray for and Stand With Israel

The following is an excerpt from the first chapter of my book Praying for Israel's Destiny. The book is solid and relevant for these days. Having been an Israel Intercessor for many years, these truths roll out of my heart with ease. May you be enlightened and encouraged to take a stand in these perilous times. (James Goll)
1. Israel is Still the Apple of God's Eye, and His Inheritance
Pray and take a stand for Israel because Israel is still very close to God's heart. I have already shared Zechariah 2:8, which says, "He who touches you, touches the apple of His eye." Centuries before Zechariah prophesied these words, Moses wrote a song containing a very similar picture:
"For the Lord's portion is His people; Jacob is the allotment of His inheritance...He encircled him, He cared for him, He guarded him as the pupil of His eye...He spread His wings and caught them. He carried them on His pinions." Deuteronomy 32:9-11
Psalm 148:14 declares, "And He has lifted up a horn for His people, praise for all His godly ones; even for the sons of Israel, a people near to Him." Did you hear that? "A people near to Him." I love that!
The first reason I pray for Israel is not profound. I pray for Israel because I want to be close to God's heart and I want to be in alignment with God's sight. If God says that Israel is the apple or pupil of His eye, then I want to pray with insight  with His sight. Do you want to be close to the heart of God? Then be close to the things, people and purposes that are close to His heart. Fulfill your appointment. Take a stand and be a watchman for Israel!
2. God Desires His Servants to Be Filled with Compassion
Pray for Israel because God desires us to be filled with compassion for Israel's condition. Psalm 102:13-14 says:
"You will arise and have compassion on Zion; for it is time to be gracious to her, for the appointed time has come. Surely Your servants find pleasure in her stones, and feel pity for her dust."
The time has come!
When I recorded the vocal prayer tracks for Prayers for Israel, I was in a small, out-of-the-way studio in Kelowna, British Columbia, Canada. It was, frankly, chilly in that little building! But while I was praying through Psalm 102 for the cut "It's Time to Have Compassion," the Holy Spirit came upon me and my heart burned with the fire of God. I started to weep. Perhaps I was releasing a measure of God's heart at that moment. You see, God wants us to pray, not with a clenched fist of self-righteous anger, but with a compassionate heart. I have cried out to the Lord to tenderize my heart. You, too, can ask the Holy Spirit to give you His heart of compassion for Israel.
God wants to give His heart to us so that we can pray over Israel with compassion. The time has come for us to receive His heart so that our prayers will go far beyond merely saying correct words and on into the prayer of the heart  even to the prayer of tears. It is time to have compassion on Zion. That is why I pray and take a stand for Israel. Want to join me?
3. God Commands Us to Give Him, and Ourselves, No Rest
Pray and take a stand for Israel because God wants to establish Jerusalem and make her a praise in the earth. The prophet Isaiah declared: "On your walls, O Jerusalem, I have appointed watchmen; all day and all night they will never keep silent. You who remind the Lord, take no rest for yourselves; and give Him no rest until He establishes and makes Jerusalem a praise in the earth" (Isaiah 62:6-7).
Give Him no rest until what is established? Jerusalem! He did not say Washington, D.C., Paris or London. He did not say Constantinople, Athens, Damascus, Moscow or Cairo. He said until Jerusalem is made a praise. A what? A praise! Many news reports will tell you that Jerusalem is far from being a praise in the earth. Many people curse Jerusalem and call the Jewish people names I will not even dare repeat. So we must lift our voices in prayer until she becomes a praise  a glorious praise  in all the earth.
Now, we must understand something very clearly: This is not for our sake! It is for Zion's sake! It is not about what is convenient. It is a priority! Reasons not to pray will appear; reasons to take your ease  distractions  interruptions in your schedule. Just set your heart to be resolute. Pray until!
4. God Desires to Work Through Us for Israel's Salvation
Pray for Israel so that Israel will be saved. I have shared that God wants to give us His heart of compassion  His tears  for Israel. But tears and compassion are not God's end objective. God wants us to receive His heart so that we can pray with accuracy and discernment for the salvation of Israel.
The Apostle Paul said, "I have great sorrow and unceasing grief in my heart...My heart's desire and my prayer to God for them is for their salvation (Romans 9:2; 10:1). Paul also declared, "I could wish that I myself were accursed...for the sake of my brethren...who are Israelites" (Romans 9:3-4). Paul was willing to be separated from Christ so that his brethren might know their Messiah. What sacrifice Paul was willing to make for the sake of Israel!
At the conferences that our ministry hosts we often include a special Israel Prayer Watch so that Believers can listen, agree, receive, learn and participate. At one of these Israel Prayer Watches I was given a wonderful interactive visionary encounter. I entered into rays of God's brilliant white light. As I stepped into this light I saw a man standing at the end of a tunnel of God's vast love.
Then, suddenly, it was as though my being was soaring in the air, and leapt into the heart of the man standing in the light of God's love. An apostolic heart of God was pounding loudly within him. Words in rhythm with the heartbeat of God were echoing in the heart of this man, who appeared to be a representation of Paul the apostle. Then I heard, "My heart's desire is that all Israel be saved." My own heart was pierced once again. I wept and wept for Israel's salvation.
I have read this verse from the book of Romans many times. I have fasted and prayed much over the years for Israel's sake. But this experience cemented into my being what is of utmost importance: We must pray for Israel's salvation to go forth like a torch that is burning. God has desires  the Apostle Paul had desires  do you pray with a burning heart of desire for Israel's salvation?
5. God Commands Us to Pray for the Peace of Jerusalem
Pray and take a stand for Israel because God wants to bless Jerusalem and her inhabitants with His peace and goodness. David, the warrior psalmist, loved Jerusalem and fought many battles for her. Wars and heated conflicts still rage today over this piece of land in the Middle East. David's exhortation in Psalm 122 must still be prayed and sung today: "May they prosper who love You. May peace be within your walls, and prosperity within your palaces."
Consider God's heart as revealed in many other Psalms: "You hear, O Lord, the desire of the afflicted; You encourage them, and You listen to their cry, defending the fatherless and the oppressed, in order that man, who is of the earth, may terrify no more" (Psalm 10:17-18, NIV). "Blessed is he who has regard for the weak; the Lord delivers him in times of trouble" (Psalm 41:1, NIV). "I know that the Lord secures justice for the poor and upholds the cause of the needy" (Psalm 140:12, NIV).
The Apostle Paul also loved Jerusalem and was concerned for the city, and for the welfare of her inhabitants. In his letter to the Romans, Paul wrote the following: "But now, I am going to Jerusalem serving the saints. For Macedonia and Achaia have been pleased to make a contribution for the poor among the saints in Jerusalem. Yes, they were pleased to do so, and they are indebted to them. For if the Gentiles have shared in their spiritual things, they are indebted to minister to them also in material things" (Romans 15:25-27).
Today, with all of the hundreds of thousands of new immigrants, tourism on a downturn, tension and pressures, terrorism, wars and rumors of wars, Israel's economy has been absolutely devastated. We must pray for the shalom of God for the city of peace. But we must do more. I have often quoted intercessor S. D. Gordon, "You can do more than pray after you've prayed. But you cannot do more than pray until you have prayed."
It is time for our works to match our faith. May God bless the ministries, and raise up many more to feed and clothe the poor, who give a cup of water to "the least of these my brethren"  Jesus' brothers after the flesh. Yes, in the land of Israel today!
6. Israel's Acceptance of Jesus Will Bring Life
Pray and act for Israel because the Jewish people's acceptance of the Messiah Jesus will lead to worldwide revival of unprecedented magnitude. Romans 11:15 says, "For if [Israel's] rejection is the reconciliation of the world, what will their acceptance be but life from the dead?" Wow! Life from the dead!
Isaiah prophesied, "In the days to come Jacob will take root, Israel will blossom and sprout, and they will fill the whole world with fruit" (Isaiah 27:6). This is more than just natural fruit! Praying for Israel is one of the major keys to world revival. As the Jewish people are awakened out of their sleep and behold their Messiah, this will create a divine acceleration into a time when hundreds of thousands, if not literally millions, turn to Jesus as their Messiah. There is nothing more potent than a Jewish Believer telling others about the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob. Want to see worldwide revival? Then pray!
Israel's acceptance of the glorious Messiah will be used to catalyze the greatest spiritual awakening that this planet has ever seen. The whole earth will be filled with the fruit of revival. I pray toward this end! Will you join me?
7. Jesus Linked His Second Coming to Israel's Turning to Him
Pray and take a stand for Israel because the Second Coming of Christ is linked to Israel's response to Him. Jesus prophesied before His death, "For I say to you, from now on you will not see Me until you say, 'Blessed is He who comes in the name of the Lord!'" (Matthew 23:39). Jesus linked His Second Coming to Israel's national returning to Him.
Now, get the picture here! The Lord is not saying to the Jewish inhabitants of the city of Jerusalem that they shall never see Him again. On the contrary, He is saying that they shall not see Him until they are ready to welcome Him. When He came the first time He was not welcomed. The Messiah has no intention of repeating this scenario. Jesus is saying that His Second Coming will not take place until there is a Jewish population in Jerusalem who want Him with all of their hearts.
Do you want to see Jesus come back in your lifetime? Is it possible to hasten the day of His appearing? (See 2 Peter 3:12.) Do you want to see Jesus come again? Then pray that the blinders on the Jewish people's eyes will fall off (see Romans 11:25), and that they will welcome their Messiah with open hearts.
Anna and Simeon spent their time in the temple preparing the way for the first coming of our glorious Savior and Lord (see Luke 2:25-38). So it will be before the Second Coming of our glorious Messiah. Hundreds and thousands of Annas and Simeons will arise across the nations, taking their place in temple ministry of worship and intercession, with watching and fasting preparing the way for the second Advent of our Jewish Messiah, Yeshua.
Why pray and take a stand of action for Israel? Because Jesus said to, because Isaiah said to, because David the psalmist said to and because today the Holy Spirit is saying to. There may be many other reasons to pray and act for Israel. Pick whatever reason you want, but do something righteous; align with the Word of God, pray and take a stand for Israel!
A Watchman for Israel!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's the same in my zip-code Jokim and it's been slighty melting for a couple days. 40 degrees and foggy.


We had a very short melting period, 6 hrs. on Sat., and then back to the freezing sub zero and snow. Expecting a huge snow storm tonight and tomorrow that will cover the states of NY, VT, NH and parts of Mass and NE. 
LL certainly did know when to get out of town this time. Just before the storm! Hope she has a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We had a very short melting period, 6 hrs. on Sat., and then back to the freezing sub zero and snow. Expecting a huge snow storm tonight and tomorrow that will cover the states of NY, VT, NH and parts of Mass and NE.
> LL certainly did know when to get out of town this time. Just before the storm! Hope she has a great time. :thumbup:


You should have jumped on the plane with LL. Have your heard from her since she landed? Have fun LL. 
I don't know how you northerners do it with all of that snow.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too


I'm a humanitarian.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's ok; just busy catching up with things


Yes, I believe it. Her favorite holiday, Valentine's Day, is coming up!  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A quick search brings up a range of 85 - 140 million :shock:


... and that's not even counting the aborted babies, probably. Is it?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh my I am so warm that I might have to get my shorts out.
> 
> Happy shoveling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :XD: :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You should have jumped on the plane with LL. Have your heard from her since she landed? Have fun LL.
> I don't know how you northerners do it with all of that snow.


I've been living in this climate all my life. When that's all you know, you accept it as normal and it doesn't bother you. You may complain a lot but you get over it. What gets us, those who've lived here all out lives, are the weather men on TV, esp. those who are from areas with little or no snowfall. They exaggerate the urgency of even the tiniest snowfall. A forecast of 4"of snow lately has become major snowfall event. When in the past, it would be no more than a dusting around here. People are getting sick of these wimpy weather men on TV, and are writing letters to the editor to 'man up'. Guess we just take snow in stride. Nothing unusual, it's called winter!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've been living in this climate all my life. When that's all you know, you accept it as normal and it doesn't bother you. You may complain a lot but you get over it. What gets us, those who've lived here all out lives, are the weather men on TV, esp. those who are from areas with little or no snowfall. They exaggerate the urgency of even the tiniest snowfall. A forecast of 4"of snow lately has become major snowfall event. When in the past, it would be no more than a dusting around here. People are getting sick of these wimpy weather men on TV, and are writing letters to the editor to 'man up'. Guess we just take snow in stride. Nothing unusual, it's called winter!


That is what my Dh said. I am not happy with the hot summers. I guess we have to get used to a lot of things we don't like or move. Our weather people are always trying to make it snow. Last week they kept reporting snow. We got rain instead. What did they think when it was 67 then 46 the next day. We can't handle it here. Everyone goes nuts if they can't get out of the house in 2 days. It is a joke about everyone running to the store for bread and milk. I don't understand. I am more worried about coffee, tea, sweetner and toilet paper. :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://christianchat.com/bible-discussion-forum/20926-7-reasons-pray-stand-israel.html
> 
> Default 7 Reasons to Pray for and Stand With Israel
> 
> ...


Followers of Jesus are heirs to His heritage. Therefore, wouldn't Christians be part of the spiritual 'Israel'?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

too cute -



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=877068105649765


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> ... and that's not even counting the aborted babies, probably. Is it?


No  and doesn't include soldiers in war either


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Alas, the time has come to say 'Goodnight'. Will chat again tomorrow, God willing. Have a peaceful night with happy dreams.&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've been living in this climate all my life. When that's all you know, you accept it as normal and it doesn't bother you. You may complain a lot but you get over it. What gets us, those who've lived here all out lives, are the weather men on TV, esp. those who are from areas with little or no snowfall. They exaggerate the urgency of even the tiniest snowfall. A forecast of 4"of snow lately has become major snowfall event. When in the past, it would be no more than a dusting around here. People are getting sick of these wimpy weather men on TV, and are writing letters to the editor to 'man up'. Guess we just take snow in stride. Nothing unusual, it's called winter!


That's how I felt living in Alberta for most of my life. It was strange when we first moved here and they called "snow days" and closed schools when there were only a few inches of snow - often without heavy winds or drifting snow. But I guess when they aren't used to it, they aren't comfortable with it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Alas, the time has come to say 'Goodnight'. Will chat again tomorrow, God willing. Have a peaceful night with happy dreams.♥


Good night Jokim; sleep well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wellwe are old enough to be grandma's. What grandmother needs to look good in a bathing suit?
> :-o


I know I was greatly relieved when I no longer had to put on a bathing suit. All the kids were swimmers, so I sat in the shade and read. (Probably why I now couldn't fit into a decent bathing suit if I tried!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The room sounds so cute. I hope next time you can get some pixs. She should put them on Pinterest. So everyone can enjoy them.


Good idea! She doesn't get on the computer very often. Right now she's in the thick of child-rearing. Remember those days? We didn't have our computers then, but I remember not having time to read.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152657589458342&set=vb.54513918341&type=2&theater I am standing with Israel . I pray the US will too.


Same here, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds absolutely delightful for the kids. I loved little cubby holes and places to hide and play in, when I was very young. Now my cubby escape places are a little larger. :wink: :lol: :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2014/06/01/pastor-attacked-by-muslims-has-a-message-for-america/ Everyone needs to wake up!


So right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.jewsnews.co.il/2014/06/01/pastor-attacked-by-muslims-has-a-message-for-america/ Everyone needs to wake up!


Today I stopped in at Publix. On the way out, I turned around and right there was a woman who seemed young from her slimness and her eyes - completely covered in a black burka - except for her eyes. I thought, good thing I was smiling when I turned around, because it kind of shocked me, seeing someone totally covered up. And then I realized that she could have been smiling at me and I would never have known. I think that's what seems so very strange about that kind of burka - you can't see any facial expression at all. Unsettling.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like they put a lot of effort into giving the kids their own special place :thumbup:


They did. They have to put a lot of effort into that house because it's 100 years old. It's a great place - I love it. They had to move doors, repair walls, repair plumbing, redo bathrooms. My SIL can do ANYTHING! He's one of those can-do people. I admire that so much. He's done all the work himself - with some help from DD, of course - and the teenagers help with heavy lifting.

When they moved in, the kids were all so excited because each one had a bedroom. There were four kids then. So DD and SIL put something in each room so the kids could figure out which room was for which child. They were so excited running up to the bedrooms and finding their own! Now they're all teenagers, and one goes off to college next year. All their bedrooms had to be painted when they moved in. It's really a big job, but it's so much fun to see what they do with it. I love before and after!

They have one hallway in their house that awakens something deep in me. I don't know why but I love that hall. Dark wooden floor, dark green wallpaper, a dark little staircase next to the big pretty one. It's just an very interesting hallway that looks like something out of the 1800s. I expect to see someone in a long gray dress and white ruffled apron carrying a tray of tea and crumpets upstairs!

For a while I was afraid they were regretting the buy - so much to do and shortly after they moved in, the latest wallpaper, which must have been slapped up just to sell the house - began peeling off in sheets! But now that they've accomplished a lot of it, I know they don't regret it for a minute. I love it because we've never had a house like that in the family. SIL's parents also love it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's ok; just busy catching up with things


Good. I guess we do sometimes have to get off Denim and wash a dish or knit a row.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is what my Dh said. I am not happy with the hot summers. I guess we have to get used to a lot of things we don't like or move. Our weather people are always trying to make it snow. Last week they kept reporting snow. We got rain instead. What did they think when it was 67 then 46 the next day. We can't handle it here. Everyone goes nuts if they can't get out of the house in 2 days. It is a joke about everyone running to the store for bread and milk. I don't understand. I am more worried about coffee, tea, sweetner and toilet paper. :XD:


We panic here, too. I'm with you - bring on the hot chocolate and cake! Bread and milk - hardly better than prison food!
:wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, all. DH goes to the dr tomorrow - finally! I hope he gets some good medicine. I'm going with him.

Sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Followers of Jesus are heirs to His heritage. Therefore, wouldn't Christians be part of the spiritual 'Israel'?


Yes we are. :thumbup: We get to live in New Jerusalem .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> too cute -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Good idea! She doesn't get on the computer very often. Right now she's in the thick of child-rearing. Remember those days?  We didn't have our computers then, but I remember not having time to read.


I do remember those days. That is why I like to keep my grands so my DIL and DD can have a break.I would read at night right before bed. Most times I fell asleep reading.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Today I stopped in at Publix. On the way out, I turned around and right there was a woman who seemed young from her slimness and her eyes - completely covered in a black burka - except for her eyes. I thought, good thing I was smiling when I turned around, because it kind of shocked me, seeing someone totally covered up. And then I realized that she could have been smiling at me and I would never have known. I think that's what seems so very strange about that kind of burka - you can't see any facial expression at all. Unsettling.


I bet. I have never seen anyone in a burka. So sad. She needed your smile.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> They did. They have to put a lot of effort into that house because it's 100 years old. It's a great place - I love it. They had to move doors, repair walls, repair plumbing, redo bathrooms. My SIL can do ANYTHING! He's one of those can-do people. I admire that so much. He's done all the work himself - with some help from DD, of course - and the teenagers help with heavy lifting.
> 
> When they moved in, the kids were all so excited because each one had a bedroom. There were four kids then. So DD and SIL put something in each room so the kids could figure out which room was for which child. They were so excited running up to the bedrooms and finding their own! Now they're all teenagers, and one goes off to college next year. All their bedrooms had to be painted when they moved in. It's really a big job, but it's so much fun to see what they do with it. I love before and after!
> 
> ...


We love "character" homes too, but have probably passed the stage in life where we would actually buy one - unless most of the reno work was already done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I like your avatar, WCK. Your family growing up?


Yes my parents with DB and me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Good night, all. DH goes to the dr tomorrow - finally! I hope he gets some good medicine. I'm going with him.
> 
> Sweet dreams.


That's been dragging on for a long time; hope the meds help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh miss all of you but have to get things done around here. To much time on computer now have to get done what I put off.

Take care and God be with you all.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh miss all of you but have to get things done around here. To much time on computer now have to get done what I put off.
> 
> Take care and God be with you all.


Well get going girl and get yourself back her ASAP!!

((( ♥ Yarnie ♥ )))

...don't forget your "Round Tuit"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do remember those days. That is why I like to keep my grands so my DIL and DD can have a break.I would read at night right before bed. Most times I fell asleep reading.


Same here. I still do that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet. I have never seen anyone in a burka. So sad. She needed your smile.


You're right. The poor women. And children.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes my parents with DB and me.


So nice. We treasure those reminders, don't we?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's been dragging on for a long time; hope the meds help.


Thanks, WCK. We're leaving soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh miss all of you but have to get things done around here. To much time on computer now have to get done what I put off.
> 
> Take care and God be with you all.


Nice avatar, Jane! We miss you, too. Wish I had your ambition.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Well get going girl and get yourself back her ASAP!!
> 
> ((( ♥ Yarnie ♥ )))
> 
> ...don't forget your "Round Tuit"


Roumd Tuit - :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Shout out to WBee - are you OK? 

Hello everyone - lots of work to accomplish today.

Be well and choose joy!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152657589458342&set=vb.54513918341&type=2&theater I am standing with Israel . I pray the US will too.


Thank you CB. It is a powerful song. I hope the US will continue to do so.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Having insurance makes one feel safe, but there are exclusions that you aren't aware of until the flood happens. The flood insurance sometimes is not as comprehensive as one is led to believe. My relatives found out.


It's a kind of false hope. The same with warranty plans where you find out what is NOT covered after you file.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Today I stopped in at Publix. On the way out, I turned around and right there was a woman who seemed young from her slimness and her eyes - completely covered in a black burka - except for her eyes. I thought, good thing I was smiling when I turned around, because it kind of shocked me, seeing someone totally covered up. And then I realized that she could have been smiling at me and I would never have known. I think that's what seems so very strange about that kind of burka - you can't see any facial expression at all. Unsettling.


The whole idea behind that burka is for the women to be unnoticeable. Isn't this the burka that France made illegal?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> The whole idea behind that burka is for the women to be unnoticeable. Isn't this the burka that France made illegal?


Does anyone other than me wonder if Muslim men are oversexed? I think the burka is an attempt to shield a woman's legs, neck, breasts, mouth, arms, and hair from the eyes of men other than the men in their households. I think the Muslim men have no control of their sexual urges.

Obama wants to focus on the history of slavery in the US. Does anyone think he should consider that the only places in the world where slavery is practiced today is in areas controlled by Muslims and by Muslims. I suppose there might be stone ages people in deep jungle areas of the Amazon who do, but that would be it as far as I know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> They did. They have to put a lot of effort into that house because it's 100 years old. It's a great place - I love it. They had to move doors, repair walls, repair plumbing, redo bathrooms. My SIL can do ANYTHING! He's one of those can-do people. I admire that so much. He's done all the work himself - with some help from DD, of course - and the teenagers help with heavy lifting.
> 
> When they moved in, the kids were all so excited because each one had a bedroom. There were four kids then. So DD and SIL put something in each room so the kids could figure out which room was for which child. They were so excited running up to the bedrooms and finding their own! Now they're all teenagers, and one goes off to college next year. All their bedrooms had to be painted when they moved in. It's really a big job, but it's so much fun to see what they do with it. I love before and after!
> 
> ...


Older homes sometimes need lots of work. Ours did, and it's only 88 yrs.old. But, to its advantage, it is solidly built. 
It would cost quite a bit of money to build the same quality today. We couldn't afford it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes we are. :thumbup: We get to live in New Jerusalem .


Someday!♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do remember those days. That is why I like to keep my grands so my DIL and DD can have a break.I would read at night right before bed. Most times I fell asleep reading.


You too, CB? I have to read in bed before falling asleep. Sometimes it only takes one page! :XD: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bet. I have never seen anyone in a burka. So sad. She needed your smile.


Even in the day of the old nuns' habits, their faces were still exposed. You must've been taken aback somewhat.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We love "character" homes too, but have probably passed the stage in life where we would actually buy one - unless most of the reno work was already done.


I'm done remodeling. Pay someone to do it from now on.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh miss all of you but have to get things done around here. To much time on computer now have to get done what I put off.
> 
> Take care and God be with you all.


We miss you, but know that things need doing. Do what needs to be done and know that we are with you in spirit and you are in our prayers.♥ Love and Hugs!XXX♥
Your avatar is very apropos for the holiday coming up. Love it!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's a kind of false hope. The same with warranty plans where you find out what is NOT covered after you file.


So true, Solo.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The whole idea behind that burka is for the women to be unnoticeable. Isn't this the burka that France made illegal?


Yes, it had to do with issuing drivers' licenses and IDs, I think.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone other than me wonder if Muslim men are oversexed? I think the burka is an attempt to shield a woman's legs, neck, breasts, mouth, arms, and hair from the eyes of men other than the men in their households. I think the Muslim men have no control of their sexual urges.
> 
> Obama wants to focus on the history of slavery in the US. Does anyone think he should consider that the only places in the world where slavery is practiced today is in areas controlled by Muslims and by Muslims. I suppose there might be stone ages people in deep jungle areas of the Amazon who do, but that would be it as far as I know.


Many can also hide in a burka.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Their movements are so smooth and synchronized at first I thought it was a computerized animation

http://faithtap.com/2521/russian-women-in-red-dresses-do-folk-dance-berezka/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh miss all of you but have to get things done around here. To much time on computer now have to get done what I put off.
> 
> Take care and God be with you all.


See you back when you're caught up Yarnie; we miss you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The whole idea behind that burka is for the women to be unnoticeable. Isn't this the burka that France made illegal?


Yes France banned all complete face coverings and the European Human Rights Court upheld the ban.

There have been failed attempts in Canada to challenge the requirement for a visible face on driver's license photos and to allow female witnesses to testify in court with their faces covered. Fortunately they weren't successful but they keep trying and there is a cost to keep fighting the issue.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Well get going girl and get yourself back her ASAP!!
> 
> ((( ♥ Yarnie ♥ )))
> 
> ...don't forget your "Round Tuit"


I need to get that sign. Yarnie come down here and help me get Round Tuit!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. We're leaving soon.


How is you DH, Bonn?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Their movements are so smooth and synchronized at first I thought it was a computerized animation
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2521/russian-women-in-red-dresses-do-folk-dance-berezka/


Wow how did they do that? It looks like figures on a music box. Their dresses didn't even move. Very pretty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I need to get that sign. Yarnie come down here and help me get Round Tuit!


We used cardboard "round tuits" at the oil company I used to work for because there were so many things we never got around to doing :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We used cardboard "round tuits" at the oil company I used to work for because there were so many things we never got around to doing :XD:


I have an actual "Round Tuit"....its a potholder, but it'll do the trick when you need one!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Their movements are so smooth and synchronized at first I thought it was a computerized animation
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2521/russian-women-in-red-dresses-do-folk-dance-berezka/


Wow! Its mesmerizing and they're all so beautiful. 
I wonder how they do it?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Have we heard from Little LuLu? I bet she's basking on a beach somewhere drinking pina coladas and has completely forgotten about us!

And what's going on with WeeBee? She hasn't posted in a long time. I hope everything is okay.

I hope everyone else is okay too...just busy with the busyness of life!

Later......


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Howdy all

Whew, busy puppy day. Here is a shocker, the puppy took up most of my time. He is over 20 pounds now. Gave him a bath then used my brush curling to dry him. He needs to get used to being groomed brushed and handled. He did okay with it. I think with just a little noise and heat it wasn't so scary for him. But he immediately went outside and dug in the sand beach. 

Hope all is well with all of you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit Picks: 52 Weeks of Dishcloths

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/52_Weeks_of_Free_Dishcloth_Patterns__L300256.html?showAll=yes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Truth comes out.http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2015/02/07/the-muslim-brotherhood-comes-to-the-white-house/


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Knit Picks: 52 Weeks of Dishcloths
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/52_Weeks_of_Free_Dishcloth_Patterns__L300256.html?showAll=yes


Thanks, I had forgotten about them

Who knows maybe in my next life I will have time to do them


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Howdy all
> 
> Whew, busy puppy day. Here is a shocker, the puppy took up most of my time. He is over 20 pounds now. Gave him a bath then used my brush curling to dry him. He needs to get used to being groomed brushed and handled. He did okay with it. I think with just a little noise and heat it wasn't so scary for him. But he immediately went outside and dug in the sand beach.
> 
> Hope all is well with all of you.


Bandit is really growing. You need to post a new pic of him.Is he potty trained yet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I have an actual "Round Tuit"....its a potholder, but it'll do the trick when you need one!
> 
> :thumbup:


That's a good idea; I might have to make a couple -- there are so many things I haven't got a round tuit yet :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It's a kind of false hope. The same with warranty plans where you find out what is NOT covered after you file.


Sounds like obamacare. :thumbdown:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The whole idea behind that burka is for the women to be unnoticeable. Isn't this the burka that France made illegal?


If they did, it was a good idea. And with all the terrorism, walking around incognito isn't good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone other than me wonder if Muslim men are oversexed? I think the burka is an attempt to shield a woman's legs, neck, breasts, mouth, arms, and hair from the eyes of men other than the men in their households. I think the Muslim men have no control of their sexual urges.
> 
> Obama wants to focus on the history of slavery in the US. Does anyone think he should consider that the only places in the world where slavery is practiced today is in areas controlled by Muslims and by Muslims. I suppose there might be stone ages people in deep jungle areas of the Amazon who do, but that would be it as far as I know.


I thought the same thing - that they can't even look at a woman's hair without losing control of themselves. Also, the "heavenly reward." Maybe that's where all that bloodthirsty aggression comes from. I also heard that certain websites were frequented by people in certain regions of the world - and a large percentage were in the Middle East. I can't be sure that's true, though.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Older homes sometimes need lots of work. Ours did, and it's only 88 yrs.old. But, to its advantage, it is solidly built.
> It would cost quite a bit of money to build the same quality today. We couldn't afford it.


When they bought this house, they were newlyweds. DD fell in love with it immediately, and SIL wanted it for her. I'm sure he liked it, too. They needed a lot of space.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Even in the day of the old nuns' habits, their faces were still exposed. You must've been taken aback somewhat.


I was. Even though I see plenty of women covered up, but this was so much - total coverage - and she seemed so young.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Many can also hide in a burka.


Exactly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Their movements are so smooth and synchronized at first I thought it was a computerized animation
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2521/russian-women-in-red-dresses-do-folk-dance-berezka/


Fascinating.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes France banned all complete face coverings and the European Human Rights Court upheld the ban.
> 
> There have been failed attempts in Canada to challenge the requirement for a visible face on driver's license photos and to allow female witnesses to testify in court with their faces covered. Fortunately they weren't successful but they keep trying and there is a cost to keep fighting the issue.


It can't be allowed. I'm glad they're fighting it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is you DH, Bonn?


It took forever at the doctor's today. Appt 11:15 - home at 3:00. Dr did standard blood work etc, said he wants to see xray before he prescribes. DH and I both felt better after he saw the doctor and is now under his care. We waited over an hour for the xray. Thanks for asking about him, CB. Dr should get xray results on Wed or Thurs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow how did they do that? It looks like figures on a music box. Their dresses didn't even move. Very pretty.


I watched the dresses, too, looking for a ripple.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Howdy all
> 
> Whew, busy puppy day. Here is a shocker, the puppy took up most of my time. He is over 20 pounds now. Gave him a bath then used my brush curling to dry him. He needs to get used to being groomed brushed and handled. He did okay with it. I think with just a little noise and heat it wasn't so scary for him. But he immediately went outside and dug in the sand beach.
> 
> Hope all is well with all of you.


Boy - he's growing fast!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Not as much action as usual on here. I'm through for the night - now it's up to you Western folks to hold down the fort!

Goodnight, all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It took forever at the doctor's today. Appt 11:15 - home at 3:00. Dr did standard blood work etc, said he wants to see xray before he prescribes. DH and I both felt better after he saw the doctor and is now under his care. We waited over an hour for the xray. Thanks for asking about him, CB. Dr should get xray results on Wed or Thurs.


That is along time to be at the doc. I pray the ex-ray is good news. It sounds like the dr is taking good care of your DH. Let us know how it turns out Bonn. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes France banned all complete face coverings and the European Human Rights Court upheld the ban.
> 
> There have been failed attempts in Canada to challenge the requirement for a visible face on driver's license photos and to allow female witnesses to testify in court with their faces covered. Fortunately they weren't successful but they keep trying and there is a cost to keep fighting the issue.


I heard something on the news about a man wanting to have a beard in prison. It was for his religion reasons. I was taking a nap so don't really remember what was said about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sounds like obamacare. :thumbdown:


 :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It took forever at the doctor's today. Appt 11:15 - home at 3:00. Dr did standard blood work etc, said he wants to see xray before he prescribes. DH and I both felt better after he saw the doctor and is now under his care. We waited over an hour for the xray. Thanks for asking about him, CB. Dr should get xray results on Wed or Thurs.


A frustrating day for you and DH but I'm hoping for positive results in the xrays and a quick return to good health.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard something on the news about a man wanting to have a beard in prison. It was for his religion reasons. I was taking a nap so don't really remember what was said about it.


I don't think there are any rules against beards in our prisons.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

more dance moves for you CB

http://faithtap.com/2522/the-nitty-gritty-dance-move/?v=1


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think there are any rules against beards in our prisons.


This is the one but I don't have the update.http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/10/07/muslim-inmate-right-to-keep-short-beard-seems-to-unite-supreme-court-often/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> more dance moves for you CB
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2522/the-nitty-gritty-dance-move/?v=1


That was a little loose I think I could fake it. I did the twist , the mashed potato and the Freddie around that time. The Freddie I bet I could still do.  




 Freddie seems a little to happy. :shock: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bandit is really growing. You need to post a new pic of him.Is he potty trained yet?


He (or should I say I) is giving it a good shot. He discovered the lake, and has attempted to drink all of it. So yesterday I could not get him out fast enough. But I am getting about 7 hours of sleep at night, so that is great. Today is just gross. Not quite sleet, just that thick rain so we won't be out so much today. I want to get a shot of him next to the other guy for comparison.

Did some spinning yesterday and a bit of knitting. The problem is that my two projects take concentration, and the little guy just doesn't let me do that. But that is okay, I have a drop stitch cowl that is a no brainer that keeps my fingers busy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow how did they do that? It looks like figures on a music box. Their dresses didn't even move. Very pretty.


And...did you notice they all looked like the same height .......and, wonder if all those lllooonnnggg braids were their real hair? The Radio City Rocketts appear to be the same height, but they aren't, they"re lined up & heights are graduated shorter to taller, but these woman all look exactly the same. Amazing! Perhaps they're on some sort of "skates" with aa electric motor - what a mystery huh!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Knit Picks: 52 Weeks of Dishcloths
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/52_Weeks_of_Free_Dishcloth_Patterns__L300256.html?showAll=yes


How about "52 Shades of Dishcloths"?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Not as much action as usual on here. I'm through for the night - now it's up to you Western folks to hold down the fort!
> 
> Goodnight, all.


Him? Is all quiet on the Western front?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It took forever at the doctor's today. Appt 11:15 - home at 3:00. Dr did standard blood work etc, said he wants to see xray before he prescribes. DH and I both felt better after he saw the doctor and is now under his care. We waited over an hour for the xray. Thanks for asking about him, CB. Dr should get xray results on Wed or Thurs.


Bon, I'm here wondering about your DH, not ignoring you...waiting to hear Dr. results. GG


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard something on the news about a man wanting to have a beard in prison. It was for his religion reasons. I was taking a nap so don't really remember what was said about it.


Did I hear correctly beards aren't allowed in our prisons because "bad stuff-things" can be hidden in them?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> more dance moves for you CB
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2522/the-nitty-gritty-dance-move/?v=1


Did you watch this video? Liked it...&....noticed Judy Garland for a few brief moments. I saw her in concert in Los Angeles in the early 60's. She was everything you hoped she'd be. Wonderful!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> How about "52 Shades of Dishcloths"?


Times sure have changed...once upon a time it was "Dirty Dishing" now its all about the "Grey Water"!

:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wow how did they do that? It looks like figures on a music box. Their dresses didn't even move. Very pretty.


Good description CB - they really did look like they were moving on a conveyer belt or something! I think they were shuffling their feet like the Japanese women do to move like they were gliding.

Thanks for posting WCK. BTW: Not very well supported - I noticed a lot of empty audience seats.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think there are any rules against beards in our prisons.


The idiot that murdered 13 on a military base and wounded 30 more is a Muslim and served in the military and was an active US Army Major when he went on his murdering rampage at Fort Hood.

Military members are not allowed beards and only small mustaches and, of course, regulation length hair on the head. Since that military man was/is in a military prison and still in the military at the time he is supposed to follow those same rules. Hasan continues to receive his military compensation and rights as any other American and received justice through the US military justice system. He refused to shave and him not doing so delayed his court martial (trial) several months. Then Hasan was order to shave or be shaved. Eventually Hasan was forcibly shaved and received the death sentence.

The shooter wanted Muslim rights and to ability to grow a beard which he was allowed while in prison awaiting his military tribunal.

Only last week did the US Congress usurp the President and his Administration to award Purple Hearts and combat pay and recognition to those involved in the Fort Hood Massacre by the creep.

Disgusting all the way around.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did I hear correctly beards aren't allowed in our prisons because "bad stuff-things" can be hidden in them?


I don't believe nor know for certain, but I don't think there are any rules about beards in civilian prisons.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Did anyone watch the Grammys? I did and enjoyed most of the music. Lennox was great as was Imagine Dragon. Katy Perry did well too and Madonna can still sing. I liked Rihanna's song too with Paul McCartney who played but you couldn't hear him sing. I thought the music was better this year as compared to more recent years.

I'm disgusted by Kayne West once again getting on stage and attempting to steal the moment from a recipient (Beck this time - 1st time Taylor Swift). West cannot rap nor sing, we was horrible in both of his on-stage performances and acted like a complete idiot once again.

The Grammy Security Team should ban him from even entering the auditorium.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A frustrating day for you and DH but I'm hoping for positive results in the xrays and a quick return to good health.


Thank you, WCK.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think there are any rules against beards in our prisons.


I think it was a terrorist on trial. Fort Hood killer maybe?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> He (or should I say I) is giving it a good shot. He discovered the lake, and has attempted to drink all of it. So yesterday I could not get him out fast enough. But I am getting about 7 hours of sleep at night, so that is great. Today is just gross. Not quite sleet, just that thick rain so we won't be out so much today. I want to get a shot of him next to the other guy for comparison.
> 
> Did some spinning yesterday and a bit of knitting. The problem is that my two projects take concentration, and the little guy just doesn't let me do that. But that is okay, I have a drop stitch cowl that is a no brainer that keeps my fingers busy.


Those puppy days will be just a memory before you know it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon, I'm here wondering about your DH, not ignoring you...waiting to hear Dr. results. GG


Thanks, GG.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did I hear correctly beards aren't allowed in our prisons because "bad stuff-things" can be hidden in them?


That make sense.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Times sure have changed...once upon a time it was "Dirty Dishing" now its all about the "Grey Water"!
> 
> :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did anyone watch the Grammys? I did and enjoyed most of the music. Lennox was great as was Imagine Dragon. Katy Perry did well too and Madonna can still sing. I liked Rihanna's song too with Paul McCartney who played but you couldn't hear him sing. I thought the music was better this year as compared to more recent years.
> 
> I'm disgusted by Kayne West once again getting on stage and attempting to steal the moment from a recipient (Beck this time - 1st time Taylor Swift). West cannot rap nor sing, we was horrible in both of his on-stage performances and acted like a complete idiot once again.
> 
> The Grammy Security Team should ban him from even entering the auditorium.


Kanye West is like a little kid who wants all the attention - and a sore loser to boot. Does he think she's ENTITLED to win just because she tried? What a self-centered bozo, making a fool of himself - twice!

I wondered why he kept jumping up there screaming for Beyonce to win. Then I found out they were married. Then I remembered they were the ones who named their baby East West. Talk about using a child to get attention for yourself. Insatiable appetite for self-aggrandizement. No wonder they like obama.
Ptooey!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I thought the same thing - that they can't even look at a woman's hair without losing control of themselves. Also, the "heavenly reward." Maybe that's where all that bloodthirsty aggression comes from. I also heard that certain websites were frequented by people in certain regions of the world - and a large percentage were in the Middle East. I can't be sure that's true, though.


I think Franklin Graham's comments last week after the President's statement at the National Prayer Breakfast was so spot on. He said that Christianity is based on the life of Christ, the Prince of Peace. The Muslim faith is based on the life of Mohammed, a warrior. I think Graham's words were too PC. In fact history shows that Mohammed was a terrorist as we know it today.

That explains it all. The Muslim faith is not a peaceful religion in any form. I know there are Muslims who would prefer there was a peaceful Islam. They practice a peaceful Islam, but only rejection of a large portion of the teachings of the Quran allows them to do that. I pray they come to a realization that they are better aligned with Jesus' teachings.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Kanye West is like a little kid who wants all the attention - and a sore loser to boot. Does he think she's ENTITLED to win just because she tried? What a self-centered bozo, making a fool of himself - twice!
> 
> I wondered why he kept jumping up there screaming for Beyonce to win. Then I found out they were married. Then I remembered they were the ones who named their baby East West. Talk about using a child to get attention for yourself. Insatiable appetite for self-aggrandizement. No wonder they like obama.
> Ptooey!


Obama really picks losers as friends, doesn't he? Jeremiah Wright, Eric Holder, Rev. Sharpton, Beyoncé and Kanye West. Doesn't he know anyone that is respectable? Losers pick other losers, I guess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did I hear correctly beards aren't allowed in our prisons because "bad stuff-things" can be hidden in them?


Yes that is what I heard too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Kanye West is like a little kid who wants all the attention - and a sore loser to boot. Does he think she's ENTITLED to win just because she tried? What a self-centered bozo, making a fool of himself - twice!
> 
> I wondered why he kept jumping up there screaming for Beyonce to win. Then I found out they were married. Then I remembered they were the ones who named their baby East West. Talk about using a child to get attention for yourself. Insatiable appetite for self-aggrandizement. No wonder they like obama.
> Ptooey!


No, Bonnie, Kayne (the moron who jumps in to interrupt the acceptance speech of a grammy winner while shouting the award is without merit and should go to Beyonce) is married to the other big butt idiot, Kim Kardarsian. Beyonce is an excellent vocalist but she is married to JZ who cannot sing.

That talentless, attention seeking pair of Kayne and Kim named their child North. They are sick in the head, brainless and talentless and attention seekers exactly as you said.

The stepfather of Kim, Bruce Jenner, the Olympian, is transitioning to a woman and was recently involved in a fatal accident on the Pacific Coast Highway. I heard this last night while watching Extra and cooking dinner. Allegedly Jenner isn't guilty of anything yet he just hired a high priced attorney.

Need I say any more?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Bon - glad to hear your DH is getting treatment. I hope and pray he is getting better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, Bonnie, Kayne (the moron who jumps in to interrupt the acceptance speech of a grammy winner while shouting the award is without merit and should go to Beyonce) is married to the other big butt idiot, Kim Kardarsian. Beyonce is an excellent vocalist but she is married to JZ who cannot sing.
> 
> That talentless, attention seeking pair of Kayne and Kim named their child North. They are sick in the head, brainless and talentless and attention seekers exactly as you said.
> 
> ...


Thanks for setting me straight! Now i should go back and edit my post. Full of errors! Then what's his thing with Beyonce? I shouldn't have said I found out they were married. I should have said I remembered they were married.

And now - I'll just have to say - to quote Brian Williams - I just misremembered!!! :lol:

And to Kim Kardashian - I really should have known.

And North West instead of East West. I'm embarrassed and a little ashamed about my errors. I really should be more careful. Sorry about that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Such sad news that the American hostage, Kayla Mueller, was killed. It sounded like she was a true humanitarian. And so young.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for setting me straight! Now i should go back and edit my post. Full of errors! Then what's his thing with Beyonce? I shouldn't have said I found out they were married. I should have said I remembered they were married.
> 
> And now - I'll just have to say - to quote Brian Williams - I just misremembered!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


 The people you errored about are not that important Bon. It was just an small blunder. West's thing with Ms.Be is nothing more than he thinks she is the best female artist and he B----hs about it when ever he can. He needs to start his own awards show.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Does anyone other than me wonder if Muslim men are oversexed? I think the burka is an attempt to shield a woman's legs, neck, breasts, mouth, arms, and hair from the eyes of men other than the men in their households. I think the Muslim men have no control of their sexual urges.
> 
> Obama wants to focus on the history of slavery in the US. Does anyone think he should consider that the only places in the world where slavery is practiced today is in areas controlled by Muslims and by Muslims. I suppose there might be stone ages people in deep jungle areas of the Amazon who do, but that would be it as far as I know.


I don't think they are over sexed - it's a power trip. I think the burka is to make women feel as though they aren't important as people, but are important as property. It is slavery and the men, the property owners, control every aspect of their woman's life.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Such sad news that the American hostage, Kayla Mueller, was killed. It sounded like she was a true humanitarian. And so young.


The world is such an unsafe place to be doing humanitarian work, yet the work is greatly needed when the world is so unsafe. They are the bravest, heroic Givers and much loved by the people they help. Yes very sad.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I am having project withdraw. Just got home, need to do a little housework, find a pattern and get some needles in my hands. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think they are over sexed - it's a power trip. I think the burka is to make women feel as though they aren't important as people, but are important as property. It is slavery and the men, the property owners, control every aspect of their woman's life.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> And...did you notice they all looked like the same height .......and, wonder if all those lllooonnnggg braids were their real hair? The Radio City Rocketts appear to be the same height, but they aren't, they"re lined up & heights are graduated shorter to taller, but these woman all look exactly the same. Amazing! Perhaps they're on some sort of "skates" with aa electric motor - what a mystery huh!


They do look like they were floating across the stage. I thought some kind of wheels at first but then nobody's legs or feet seem to move. Then I thought that they were standing on some sort of disk that was operated from below the stage, possibly by magnets. The ladies weren't even winded after the dance ended - how unusual. Where is the pervert that puts his camera under a woman's skirt and takes a picture. It would be useful here. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love your new avatar Gali, it's beautiful.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for setting me straight! Now i should go back and edit my post. Full of errors! Then what's his thing with Beyonce? I shouldn't have said I found out they were married. I should have said I remembered they were married.
> 
> And now - I'll just have to say - to quote Brian Williams - I just misremembered!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


I am just as guilty, Bonnie. I pay as little attention to the sleezy side of entertainment as I can. I saw a snippet on TV of Kanye's rant. It looked to me as if he was high on drugs or having a repeat mental breakdown, like last year. Something is definitely wrong with all four of them, but Kanye was out-of-control for sure.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - I thought of you and DH when I saw these ...

http://www.wimp.com/grandfathershobby/?dsk=1&mobi=1/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Scary if true ... :shock: 

The following questions were in last year's GED examination (These are genuine answers).
> 
> Q. What is a turbine?
> A.. Something an Arab or Sheik wears on his head. Once an Arab boy reaches puberty, he removes his diaper and wraps it around his head.

> Q. How is dew formed.
> A. The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire.

> Q. What guarantees may a mortgage company insist on
> A.. If you are buying a house they will insist that you are well endowed.

> Q. In a democratic society, how important are elections?
> A.. Very important. Sex can only happen when a male gets an election.

> Q. What are steroids?
> A. Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs .

> Q. What happens to your body as you age
> A.. When you get old, so do your bowels and you get intercontinental.

> Q. What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty?
> A.. He says goodbye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery.

> Q. Name a major disease associated with cigarettes.
> A.. Premature death.

> Q. What is artificial insemination?
> A.. When the farmer does it to the bull instead of the cow.

> Q. How can you delay milk turning sour?
> A.. Keep it in the cow.

> Q. How are the main 20 parts of the body categorized (e.g. The abdomen)?
> A.. The body is consisted into 3 parts - the brainium, the borax and the abdominal cavity.The brainium contains the brain, the borax contains the heart and lungs and the abdominal cavity contains the five bowels: A,E,I,O,U

> Q. What is the fibula?
> A.. A small lie.

> Q. What does 'varicose' mean?
> A.. Nearby.

> Q. What is the most common form of birth control?
> A.. Most people prevent contraception by wearing a condominium.

> Q. Give the meaning of the term 'Caesarean section'
> A.. The caesarean section is a district in Rome.

> Q. What is a seizure?
> A.. A Roman Emperor. > (Julius Seizure, I came, I saw, I had a fit)
> 
> Q. What is a terminal illness?
> A. When you are sick at the airport.

> Q. What does the word 'benign' mean?
> A.. Benign is what you will be after you be eight

> Q. Name the four seasons
> A. Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Did you watch this video? Liked it...&....noticed Judy Garland for a few brief moments. I saw her in concert in Los Angeles in the early 60's. She was everything you hoped she'd be. Wonderful!


a lot of talent, but such a sad life


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Scary if true ... :shock:
> 
> The following questions were in last year's GED examination (These are genuine answers).
> >
> ...


I watch Waters World from time to time on Fox News' O'Reilly's show. The current state of education shows clearly the effects of drugs on young people. The people interviewed are college-aged and usually college students. They are truly ignorant and usually stoned.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> The people you errored about are not that important Bon. It was just an small blunder. West's thing with Ms.Be is nothing more than he thinks she is the best female artist and he B----hs about it when ever he can. He needs to start his own awards show.


Thanks, Gali.

Good idea. Would anybody watch?

Another pretty avatar, Gali.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They do look like they were floating across the stage. I thought some kind of wheels at first but then nobody's legs or feet seem to move. Then I thought that they were standing on some sort of disk that was operated from below the stage, possibly by magnets. The ladies weren't even winded after the dance ended - how unusual. Where is the pervert that puts his camera under a woman's skirt and takes a picture. It would be useful here. :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am just as guilty, Bonnie. I pay as little attention to the sleezy side of entertainment as I can. I saw a snippet on TV of Kanye's rant. It looked to me as if he was high on drugs or having a repeat mental breakdown, like last year. Something is definitely wrong with all four of them, but Kanye was out-of-control for sure.


kI'm with you. I just don't have a lot of interest in celebs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - I thought of you and DH when I saw these ...
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/grandfathershobby/?dsk=1&mobi=1/


Beautiful - never saw anything like that in wood.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, Bonnie, Kayne (the moron who jumps in to interrupt the acceptance speech of a grammy winner while shouting the award is without merit and should go to Beyonce) is married to the other big butt idiot, Kim Kardarsian. Beyonce is an excellent vocalist but she is married to JZ who cannot sing.
> 
> That talentless, attention seeking pair of Kayne and Kim named their child North. They are sick in the head, brainless and talentless and attention seekers exactly as you said.
> 
> ...


I can't keep the who's who of any of them straight in my mind - there seem to be a lot "professional celebrities" - famous for being public figures rather than anything they've done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for setting me straight! Now i should go back and edit my post. Full of errors! Then what's his thing with Beyonce? I shouldn't have said I found out they were married. I should have said I remembered they were married.
> 
> And now - I'll just have to say - to quote Brian Williams - I just misremembered!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


They're all just a jumble of names to me too Bonnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Such sad news that the American hostage, Kayla Mueller, was killed. It sounded like she was a true humanitarian. And so young.


I agree. She must have gone through many terrible experiences in the 2 years she was held captive. It probably sounds cruel, but I hope no aid workers go into those areas until ISIS is destroyed. They become immediate targets once they're in the region.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The people you errored about are not that important Bon. It was just an small blunder. West's thing with Ms.Be is nothing more than he thinks she is the best female artist and he B----hs about it when ever he can. He needs to start his own awards show.


Love your new avatar Gali; it's beautiful. It reminds me of one of our native artists who incorporates facial features into flowers and trees


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I watch Waters World from time to time on Fox News' O'Reilly's show. The current state of education shows clearly the effects of drugs on young people. The people interviewed are college-aged and usually college students. They are truly ignorant and usually stoned.


I've seen clips on Canadian issues too. I can only hope that they air the worst examples to get viewer attention and that a good percentage of people are better informed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Beautiful - never saw anything like that in wood.


DH's uncle loved woodworking and created some really nice projects, especially toys for the kids. But he never created that much detail.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did anyone watch the Grammys? I did and enjoyed most of the music. Lennox was great as was Imagine Dragon. Katy Perry did well too and Madonna can still sing. I liked Rihanna's song too with Paul McCartney who played but you couldn't hear him sing. I thought the music was better this year as compared to more recent years.
> 
> I'm disgusted by Kayne West once again getting on stage and attempting to steal the moment from a recipient (Beck this time - 1st time Taylor Swift). West cannot rap nor sing, we was horrible in both of his on-stage performances and acted like a complete idiot once again.
> 
> The Grammy Security Team should ban him from even entering the auditorium.


I didn't watch the Grammy's but did she Kayne 's scene . His face was so hateful and mean looking. 
:shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for setting me straight! Now i should go back and edit my post. Full of errors! Then what's his thing with Beyonce? I shouldn't have said I found out they were married. I should have said I remembered they were married.
> 
> And now - I'll just have to say - to quote Brian Williams - I just misremembered!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


 :lol: I thought Beyonce and the hateful face were married to at one time. 
You are nothing like Brian Williams. You never said you saved a puppy in a burning fire or got shot down in a helicopter now did you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They do look like they were floating across the stage. I thought some kind of wheels at first but then nobody's legs or feet seem to move. Then I thought that they were standing on some sort of disk that was operated from below the stage, possibly by magnets. The ladies weren't even winded after the dance ended - how unusual. Where is the pervert that puts his camera under a woman's skirt and takes a picture. It would be useful here. :XD: :XD:


 :lol: I need to know how they do it too. I looked for the moving disk . Just fascinating.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - I thought of you and DH when I saw these ...
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/grandfathershobby/?dsk=1&mobi=1/


That is really nice wood working. It makes our wood look primitive. Oops I forgot that the what we were trying for. I hope those toys are passed down to the next generation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I watch Waters World from time to time on Fox News' O'Reilly's show. The current state of education shows clearly the effects of drugs on young people. The people interviewed are college-aged and usually college students. They are truly ignorant and usually stoned.


That is the same thing I thought of when I read this was Waters World. So many stupid people . I can hardly stand it. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What are you doing on your day off WCK?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Just popping in to say Hello. Don't have much time to spend here today. But have read your posts. The wooden toys are absolutely adorable, Kitty. They are treasured collectors' items. So much work went into creating them.
Bonnie, I hope your DH is doing well. Please keep us posted. Will keep him in my prayers, as also the rest of you, my friends.
Has anyone heard from Lucky LL? (Lucky because she's where it's warm and sunny :wink: :lol: :XD: )
Gali, your new avatar is very captivating. It forces your eyes to focus and discover the image and its depth. Wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't think they are over sexed - it's a power trip. I think the burka is to make women feel as though they aren't important as people, but are important as property. It is slavery and the men, the property owners, control every aspect of their woman's life.


Exactly right, Solo!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're all just a jumble of names to me too Bonnie.


Thanks, WCK. As sharp as you are, I can't imagine you getting them mixed up!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree. She must have gone through many terrible experiences in the 2 years she was held captive. It probably sounds cruel, but I hope no aid workers go into those areas until ISIS is destroyed. They become immediate targets once they're in the region.


I agree. It isn't safe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH's uncle loved woodworking and created some really nice projects, especially toys for the kids. But he never created that much detail.


There is so much talent in this world. I just saw paintings by two KPers on another thread. Amazing work.

Here's the link if you're interested. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317778-8.html#6844861

The thread is called Competition Challenge, Art.
One painting is on p. 1 and again framed on p. 8. Three more by another artist are on p. 9.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: I thought Beyonce and the hateful face were married to at one time.
> You are nothing like Brian Williams. You never said you saved a puppy in a burning fire or got shot down in a helicopter now did you?


Oh - I guess I forgot to tell you about that! Actually, I rescued the puppy from a burning helicopter. It was hot.
:lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Exhausted today, and I didn't even have to cook dinner! DH brought in Chinese for DS and his family. Lazy me.

Sleep well, friends. I appreciate your prayers and kind thoughts for DH. You are dear, thoughtful people.

Love to all
Bonnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: I need to know how they do it too. I looked for the moving disk . Just fascinating.


"The dancers use a technique called sliding steps (or floating steps) because the dancers appear to float above the floor. Apparently, the women are sworn to secrecy about the exact technique used, but other dancers believe that the illusion is created by tiny gliding steps and the special hooped skirts the dancers wear. The tiny movements combined with the long skirts give the illusion that the dancers are gliding."

Where's Solo's camera?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What are you doing on your day off WCK?


I thought it was time I followed the example of my Denim friends and got caught up with cleaning and other chores and accounts. Didn't knit a stitch yet today :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought it was time I followed the example of my Denim friends and got caught up with cleaning and other chores and accounts. Didn't knit a stitch yet today :roll:


You are not following me. I have not started the clean up yet. Only 2 clothes 2 weeks ago. My winter cleaning time is getting short. I need to get on it but Yarnie is too busy to make me do it.I have been working on my socks from the yarn a dear friend sent to me last week. :-D Maybe you can go to work and get some knitting done. Isn't tomorrow your knitting club?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. As sharp as you are, I can't imagine you getting them mixed up!


Not me Bonnie - I'm so out of it, I wouldn't recognize the last decades celebrities if I tripped over them :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - I guess I forgot to tell you about that! Actually, I rescued the puppy from a burning helicopter. It was hot.
> :lol:


and you did all that during a hurricane with a broken arm :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Brian Williams is not the only liar.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10202804003885630


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are not following me. I have not started the clean up yet. Only 2 clothes 2 weeks ago. My winter cleaning time is getting short. I need to get on it but Yarnie is too busy to make me do it.I have been working on my socks from the yarn a dear friend sent to me last week. :-D Maybe you can go to work and get some knitting done. Isn't tomorrow your knitting club?


Maybe Yarnie needs to get on my case too! So much to do and so little time. But I will knit with my friends tomorrow afternoon :thumbup: I worked up a hat with a floppy ruched brim after Yarnie brought up the ruch pattern for her shawl. I need to finish the top and then do a contrast edge with reverse single crochet and make a flower out of the contrast yarn. Hopefully it turns out the way I see it in my mind.

How are your socks coming along?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Yarnie needs to get on my case too! So much to do and so little time. But I will knit with my friends tomorrow afternoon :thumbup: I worked up a hat with a floppy ruched brim after Yarnie brought up the ruch pattern for her shawl. I need to finish the top and then do a contrast edge with reverse single crochet and make a flower out of the contrast yarn. Hopefully it turns out the way I see it in my mind.
> 
> How are your socks coming along?


You will have to show us the ruching. I know it will look great. I am starting on the heel on the first sock. Since I had made the pattern before I know what I am doing. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good night WCK. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> There is so much talent in this world. I just saw paintings by two KPers on another thread. Amazing work.
> 
> Here's the link if you're interested.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317778-8.html#6844861
> ...


Thanks for the link Bonnie; they're both very talented painters. My DB#2 is a very good artist and I have several of his pieces hanging on the walls, but I have no drawing ability whatsoever.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good night WCK. Sweet dreams.


Night CB; sleep well and dream about dancing in the 60's :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Yarnie needs to get on my case too! So much to do and so little time. But I will knit with my friends tomorrow afternoon :thumbup: I worked up a hat with a floppy ruched brim after Yarnie brought up the ruch pattern for her shawl. I need to finish the top and then do a contrast edge with reverse single crochet and make a flower out of the contrast yarn. Hopefully it turns out the way I see it in my mind.


I wanna see! I really liked the ruching stitch in yarn - please post a pic when you can.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, Brian, looks like your repeated lies have caught up to you.

Didn't you know you were on archived video and that not everyone who filmed and witnessed your 'events' would go along with your lies? Didn't you think about the true heroes who you tried to align yourself with would eventually speak to your lies and tell and prove the truth?

What is it with Liberals and Dems in the media? They, particularly those on NBC and MSNBC, regularly lie through their teeth and show their biases and then wonder why their network and cable stations struggle for viewers and premium advertisers and journalists. Finally, now that Obama cannot run for another term, their lies are being exposed and even the main stream media and the NYT is willing to stop shilling for 0 and all his cronies.

About time the jourwhorenalists on those networks are held responsible for their lies and BS. 

I'm surprised Comcast (owner of NBC and MSNBC) didn't fire Brian outright. Probably the time was needed to work out a buyout deal through the attorneys on Brian's 10 million per annum contract. I wonder if Brian got a thrill down his leg (al la Chris Matthews) when he learned half of his contract is to be unpaid?

He's done and deservedly so. Bye lying Brian!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, Brian, looks like your repeated lies have caught up to you.
> 
> Didn't you know you were on archived video and that not everyone who filmed and witnessed your 'events' would go along with your lies? Didn't you think about the true heroes who you tried to align yourself with would eventually speak to your lies and tell and prove the truth?
> 
> ...


Bye Bye Bwian!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, Bonnie, Kayne (the moron who jumps in to interrupt the acceptance speech of a grammy winner while shouting the award is without merit and should go to Beyonce) is married to the other big butt idiot, Kim Kardarsian. Beyonce is an excellent vocalist but she is married to JZ who cannot sing.
> 
> That talentless, attention seeking pair of Kayne and Kim named their child North. They are sick in the head, brainless and talentless and attention seekers exactly as you said.
> 
> ...


You are right about these nuts! I can't imagine why anyone would watch keeping up with the Kardashians! Who cares?

Kayne should be kept off stage by security, but they are probably his same color & lets him do whatever he wants because of the Obo in the White House! I'm angry because if anyone else did what Kayne does they would be arrested!

That poor child will grow up & change his name if he is smart--North West--please! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :-( :?: :?:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Brian Williams is finished in the news as far as I'm concerned as won't "ever" watch him again as I didn't like him before the lies!

I think our news all is biased by the stations politics! 

Praying for the family of the gal who was given to a killer as a bride! There isn't any doubt he abused her then enjoyed killing her!

OBO is saying he tried to rescue Her & others--bull--he is a Muslim!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not me Bonnie - I'm so out of it, I wouldn't recognize the last decades celebrities if I tripped over them :roll:


 :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and you did all that during a hurricane with a broken arm :XD:


Yes, I did. Sometimes I forget those details and misspeak.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Brian Williams is not the only liar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe Yarnie needs to get on my case too! So much to do and so little time. But I will knit with my friends tomorrow afternoon :thumbup: I worked up a hat with a floppy ruched brim after Yarnie brought up the ruch pattern for her shawl. I need to finish the top and then do a contrast edge with reverse single crochet and make a flower out of the contrast yarn. Hopefully it turns out the way I see it in my mind.
> 
> How are your socks coming along?


That's quite a project! A picture would be nice - pretty up the place here on Denim!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You will have to show us the ruching. I know it will look great. I am starting on the heel on the first sock. Since I had made the pattern before I know what I am doing. :-o


I'm sure YOU do - but those last six words are dangerous ones for me - like saying "She's potty-trained!" or "Our baby sleeps through the night." :wink:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the link Bonnie; they're both very talented painters. My DB#2 is a very good artist and I have several of his pieces hanging on the walls, but I have no drawing ability whatsoever.


I don't have any either. My father was good, and my oldest grandson is very good. I have something he painted at age 9(?) - on a piece - I should say chunk - of wood he found. It's in my living room.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are right about these nuts! I can't imagine why anyone would watch keeping up with the Kardashians! Who cares?
> 
> Kayne should be kept off stage by security, but they are probably his same color & lets him do whatever he wants because of the Obo in the White House! I'm angry because if anyone else did what Kayne does they would be arrested!
> 
> That poor child will grow up & change his name if he is smart--North West--please! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :-( :?: :?:


Well said, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Off to run some errands. DH and I are team-tagging our errands today so someone will be here if the dr calls.

Have a good day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sure YOU do - but those last six words are dangerous ones for me - like saying "She's potty-trained!" or "Our baby sleeps through the night." :wink:


Yes that is true. I shouldn't have said I knew what I was doing. I am sure to miss it up now. :lol: Or saying I haven't had the flu this year. Cough, sneeze, snot. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all somethng is on the way to you. Except for we Bee as do not have address.

Need prayers everything is done now I am sick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't have any either. My father was good, and my oldest grandson is very good. I have something he painted at age 9(?) - on a piece - I should say chunk - of wood he found. It's in my living room.


I used to paint on canvas , then wood. I took a water color class but only did a few pictures. I didn't like it. My grandson is the real artist in the family. He is a natural . While he was here this past weekend he stayed up all night drawing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all somethng is on the way to you. Except for we Bee as do not have address.
> 
> Need prayers everything is done now I am sick.


I prayed for you Yarnie. Don't you know cleaning makes everyone sick? Remember I got sick after I cleaned the 2 closets . I should have warned you to same yourself. So sorry you are sick. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318665-1.html#6849505


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Brian Williams is finished in the news as far as I'm concerned as won't "ever" watch him again as I didn't like him before the lies!
> 
> I think our news all is biased by the stations politics!
> 
> ...


Janie: Who is the gal/bride you're referring to? I don't recall reading anything about this - let us/me know. Thans!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Scary if true ... :shock:
> 
> The following questions were in last year's GED examination (These are genuine answers).
> >
> ...


I don't know if they are true or not, but some were certainly funny. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> "The dancers use a technique called sliding steps (or floating steps) because the dancers appear to float above the floor. Apparently, the women are sworn to secrecy about the exact technique used, but other dancers believe that the illusion is created by tiny gliding steps and the special hooped skirts the dancers wear. The tiny movements combined with the long skirts give the illusion that the dancers are gliding."
> 
> Where's Solo's camera?


Hey WCK, are you calling me a pervert? My camera has neither been aimed up a woman's skirt nor down a man's pants. :XD: :XD:However, it has followed it's lens to the bottom of Lake Tenkiller here in OK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To all somethng is on the way to you. Except for we Bee as do not have address.
> 
> Need prayers everything is done now I am sick.


Yarnie, I hope you are not sick. This is the #1 reason why I do not clean - it makes one sick. I will live long and prosper in my own cooties. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318665-1.html#6849505


I did see that CB. Isn't that amazing? She is so fortunate to have understood what her kitty was saying.

On another note: This is for all you in the north east absolutely overloaded with snow. Doing this might make your walk past all the snow mounds on your walkways and driveways more enjoyable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes that is true. I shouldn't have said I knew what I was doing. I am sure to miss it up now. :lol: Or saying I haven't had the flu this year. Cough, sneeze, snot. :shock:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> To all somethng is on the way to you. Except for we Bee as do not have address.
> 
> Need prayers everything is done now I am sick.


Oh, no - Yarnie! You did all that, and you worked yourself too hard. Prayers for you for a quick recovery. THis has been a bad winter for sickness. You need rest, hot tea, and chocolate.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used to paint on canvas , then wood. I took a water color class but only did a few pictures. I didn't like it. My grandson is the real artist in the family. He is a natural . While he was here this past weekend he stayed up all night drawing.


That's when you know they love it - when they do it for fun.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318665-1.html#6849505


It's a miracle she survived and had enough brain power left to figure out what was happening. Miracles do happen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, I hope you are not sick. This is the #1 reason why I do not clean - it makes one sick. I will live long and prosper in my own cooties. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I did see that CB. Isn't that amazing? She is so fortunate to have understood what her kitty was saying.
> 
> On another note: This is for all you in the north east absolutely overloaded with snow. Doing this might make your walk past all the snow mounds on your walkways and driveways more enjoyable.


That's a great idea!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> To all somethng is on the way to you. Except for we Bee as do not have address.
> 
> Need prayers everything is done now I am sick.


Yarnie - I have her address. Email me if you still need it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Hey WCK, are you calling me a pervert? My camera has neither been aimed up a woman's skirt nor down a man's pants. :XD: :XD:However, it has followed it's lens to the bottom of Lake Tenkiller here in OK.


Who is on the dive team here in Denim Country?

CB, Bonnie, anyone? I only snorkel.

We need to find and bring up Solo's camera - just like the Titanic. 

Finders keepers of all incriminating photos.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I did see that CB. Isn't that amazing? She is so fortunate to have understood what her kitty was saying.
> 
> On another note: This is for all you in the north east absolutely overloaded with snow. Doing this might make your walk past all the snow mounds on your walkways and driveways more enjoyable.


That's beautiful! Wonder how it is done - spray paint?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's a miracle she survived and had enough brain power left to figure out what was happening. Miracles do happen!


 :thumbup: great pet story with a very happy ending


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318665-1.html#6849505


Goodness, her life was saved by her cats. How lucky was she. We have CO2 detectors that are wired into the house current. It is such a serious issue that everyone should have this detector in their home and check its batteries in the same way as the smoke detector.
Good heads-up CB. Thanks!♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Janie: Who is the gal/bride you're referring to? I don't recall reading anything about this - let us/me know. Thans![/quot
> 
> I do miss the mind as it is the American gal who was killed by ISIS. Cannot remember her name.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Praying for you Yarnie!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Your new avatar is very timely, Janie.&#9829; ... and pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Your new avatar is very timely, Janie.♥ ... and pretty :thumbup:


Thanks! I just found it & loved it too!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow

Was part of a national survey. Now to figure out how to find out the results. Of course I gave all the correct answers. 

Boy are we going to get cold this weekend. Don't think any snow, but single digits. Going to bring up a ton of work in tomorrow.

Puppy can now go down the stairs. He won't do it in the dark, and I don't blame him. But now if he needs to go out and my shoes aren't close, open the door and he is good to go. Yippie. He has almost figured out the doggie door. The only thing stopping him is that it is an extra large one and I is heavy and he has to jump up and over to get inside. I am sure that is only a week away.

ttfn


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yarnie, so sorry that you are not feeling well. I have been trying to get over a pinched nerve in my back since late last week. I haven't had a problem with my back for nearly 25 years. Then, they gave me a shot in my spine, and it cleared up within an hour. Slipped discs are painful. My only thoughts about what caused this is sitting too much. My DH had the cold/bronchitis that's going around, and we have been holed up at home. So I knit. I should have moved around more. I am much better now. 

I got some things done though. I finally picked up neckline and armhole stitches and finalized my lavender top that I worked on in the fall. It's just a sleeveless pullover. Then, I finished the silver cardigan that I posted pictures of on here. 

Today, I started two projects. One is a baby blanket for Austin. It's finally going well. I used ideas from two baby blankets to make a nice cabled baby blanket. The yarn is Lionbrand's Heartland in Shenandoah (a light golden color). It was my DD's color choice, but I am liking it better as I work with it. It's complicated enough that I really have to concentrate. I also started a child's hat with iCord tassels, and I bought beads to apply. I hope my great-niece likes it. DH and I missed her birthday party last Saturday. DH's cough was scary, and Katie's mom is my niece with cancer and a compromised immune system.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

So what do you think of the new request by Obama for use of force authority to attack ISIS? Political spin or real concern? I know he really doesn't want to do it. He will screw it up and drag it out and pretend he's successful. I wouldn't want him leading my sons into war. Something needs to be done, but he's not the person to do it. Scary times.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So what do you think of the new request by Obama for use of force authority to attack ISIS? Political spin or real concern? I know he really doesn't want to do it. He will screw it up and drag it out and pretend he's successful. I wouldn't want him leading my sons into war. Something needs to be done, but he's not the person to do it. Scary times.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Georgiegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Janie: Who is the gal/bride you're referring to? I don't recall reading anything about this - let us/me know. Thans![/quot
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh no! Horrible. Where did you read this about giving her to someone as a wife?


I hadn't heard about Kayla Mueller being given to an ISIS member either. I did hear that she had a Syrian boyfriend before she was captured. There was some speculation early on that he had something to do with her kidnapping, but according to Fox the boyfriend went to ISIS to plead for her release. I wondered about that story as I can't imagine a non-ISIS member surviving that action. I wouldn't be surprised if Kayla was misused by ISIS. It fits with what they are doing to female recruits.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh no! Horrible. Where did you read this about giving her to someone as a wife?


It was on our noon news & again on ABC news that she was buried in her brides gown! I guess we should google to see what it says about her.

I'm sure her ISIS husband took pleasure in abusing her & killing her then they tried to blame it on the bombings.

I sure hope Obo doesn't send troops on the ground--just bomb them!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am more worried about Muslims in America, who leave and come back. I think they need to check to see who's left the country. Any Americans out of the country more than two weeks should be required to go to an American embassy and provide documentation of their reason for being outside the country. Any who don't respond should have their passports revoked. Then, their families should be rounded up and deported or put under surveillance by local police.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To all somethng is on the way to you. Except for we Bee as do not have address.
> 
> Need prayers everything is done now I am sick.


Sorry you're not well Yarnie; you overdid it. Rest up and come back healthy soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-318665-1.html#6849505


Each winter we seem to hear of someone dying from carbon monoxide poisoning so that was a very good reminder for people to get/check their detectors and batteries. We have an electric forced air furnace but still had the detector because of the wood stove. We replaced the wood stove with a pellet stove which is much less likely to produce carbon monoxide and gives better, more consistent heat.

We've also heard of many cases of pets giving warnings of something wrong. One of my customers has a dog that warns her if a seizure is coming on and she's so grateful that she feels safe enough to go out again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Hey WCK, are you calling me a pervert? My camera has neither been aimed up a woman's skirt nor down a man's pants. :XD: :XD:However, it has followed it's lens to the bottom of Lake Tenkiller here in OK.


 :XD: Does your lake have a story to tell? Tenkiller is an unusual name - I hope it isn't literal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, so sorry that you are not feeling well. I have been trying to get over a pinched nerve in my back since late last week. I haven't had a problem with my back for nearly 25 years. Then, they gave me a shot in my spine, and it cleared up within an hour. Slipped discs are painful. My only thoughts about what caused this is sitting too much. My DH had the cold/bronchitis that's going around, and we have been holed up at home. So I knit. I should have moved around more. I am much better now.
> 
> I got some things done though. I finally picked up neckline and armhole stitches and finalized my lavender top that I worked on in the fall. It's just a sleeveless pullover. Then, I finished the silver cardigan that I posted pictures of on here.
> 
> Today, I started two projects. One is a baby blanket for Austin. It's finally going well. I used ideas from two baby blankets to make a nice cabled baby blanket. The yarn is Lionbrand's Heartland in Shenandoah (a light golden color). It was my DD's color choice, but I am liking it better as I work with it. It's complicated enough that I really have to concentrate. I also started a child's hat with iCord tassels, and I bought beads to apply. I hope my great-niece likes it. DH and I missed her birthday party last Saturday. DH's cough was scary, and Katie's mom is my niece with cancer and a compromised immune system.


I'm glad your back is better and hope your DH is also getting better. How is your niece doing?

Nice to have a smaller project like a hat to work on while you have the blanket for Austin going.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So what do you think of the new request by Obama for use of force authority to attack ISIS? Political spin or real concern? I know he really doesn't want to do it. He will screw it up and drag it out and pretend he's successful. I wouldn't want him leading my sons into war. Something needs to be done, but he's not the person to do it. Scary times.


Scary times is right! 
Who was the Republican member of Congress who voted against the Keystone Pipeline? I thought the Repubs were united for it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Yarnie, please get better. Don't work so hard. You need your strength to celebrate your fav. holiday: Valentine's Day.  :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

We also, are going to get socked with polar air: -3 deg.F 
HIGH!!! on Sunday. Windchill in the -20's and -30's tomorrow. Brrr! :thumbdown: 
All my birdfeeders are filled so the birdies have something to eat.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Time to sign off, DC friends. Talk again tomorrow, if I have time. Big party this weekend: Celebrating February birthdays. In our family, I counted 9 people born in this month. Expecting 11 for dinner on Sunday.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who is on the dive team here in Denim Country?
> 
> CB, Bonnie, anyone? I only snorkel.
> 
> ...


I am the diving instructor! However, I don't swim, so someone else will have to retrieve Solo's camera.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Goodness, her life was saved by her cats. How lucky was she. We have CO2 detectors that are wired into the house current. It is such a serious issue that everyone should have this detector in their home and check its batteries in the same way as the smoke detector.
> Good heads-up CB. Thanks!♥


We have one that goes off if you barely touch it. Very sensitive. And LOUD! I guess that's because CO puts you to sleep, so it has to be loud and piercing to wake you up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Georgiegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Janie: Who is the gal/bride you're referring to? I don't recall reading anything about this - let us/me know. Thans![/quot
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks! I just found it & loved it too!


It's very pretty. It reminds me of the floating dancers we saw the other day. Did you see that link, Jane? They were wearing red dresses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wow
> 
> Was part of a national survey. Now to figure out how to find out the results. Of course I gave all the correct answers.
> 
> ...


Great progress!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never heard of this. WeBee you will like to hear about this. Where are you?
http://www.realtor.com/news/arkansas-most-expensive-house/ We may have to check it out next time I go to my DD's house.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So what do you think of the new request by Obama for use of force authority to attack ISIS? Political spin or real concern? I know he really doesn't want to do it. He will screw it up and drag it out and pretend he's successful. I wouldn't want him leading my sons into war. Something needs to be done, but he's not the person to do it. Scary times.


I wouldn't want him leading my son either. He's just not in this with a confident manner, and he's sure not in it to win. Been there, done that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I hadn't heard about Kayla Mueller being given to an ISIS member either. I did hear that she had a Syrian boyfriend before she was captured. There was some speculation early on that he had something to do with her kidnapping, but according to Fox the boyfriend went to ISIS to plead for her release. I wondered about that story as I can't imagine a non-ISIS member surviving that action. I wouldn't be surprised if Kayla was misused by ISIS. It fits with what they are doing to female recruits.


Horrid to even consider how they probably treated her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am more worried about Muslims in America, who leave and come back. I think they need to check to see who's left the country. Any Americans out of the country more than two weeks should be required to go to an American embassy and provide documentation of their reason for being outside the country. Any who don't respond should have their passports revoked. Then, their families should be rounded up and deported or put under surveillance by local police.


YES!! You should run in the next election, KC!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Scary times is right!
> Who was the Republican member of Congress who voted against the Keystone Pipeline? I thought the Repubs were united for it.


I didn't know a Republican voted against it. I'd like to know who that was.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We also, are going to get socked with polar air: -3 deg.F
> HIGH!!! on Sunday. Windchill in the -20's and -30's tomorrow. Brrr! :thumbdown:
> All my birdfeeders are filled so the birdies have something to eat.


It's supposed to be really cold here tomorrow night. One report said 9-14 degrees. That's unusual here. Poor GS - he has a track meet on Saturday morning at 10:00! Poor me - I'm going to watch it! :shock:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Time to sign off, DC friends. Talk again tomorrow, if I have time. Big party this weekend: Celebrating February birthdays. In our family, I counted 9 people born in this month. Expecting 11 for dinner on Sunday.♥


You will be busy! Have a great time. Happy Birthday!

Anybody on the 26th? That's DH's birthday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dr. report - problem with results of blood test. Hematologist will call to make an appt. Gives me kind of a gnawing feeling inside. Last time this happened, there was a week in hosp for chemo (for chronic leukemia). The waiting continues.

Good night all. Sleep well.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr. report - problem with results of blood test. Hematologist will call to make an appt. Gives me kind of a gnawing feeling inside. Last time this happened, there was a week in hosp for chemo (for chronic leukemia). The waiting continues.
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well.


Sending prayers!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Sending prayers!


Came back just for a second and saw this. Thanks, Janie. I know you understand this kind of situation.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never heard of this. WeBee you will like to hear about this. Where are you?
> http://www.realtor.com/news/arkansas-most-expensive-house/ We may have to check it out next time I go to my DD's house.


That's quite the property! I don't think there are very many people who would want a property like that in our countries :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's supposed to be really cold here tomorrow night. One report said 9-14 degrees. That's unusual here. Poor GS - he has a track meet on Saturday morning at 10:00! Poor me - I'm going to watch it! :shock:


Take a blanket with you to stay warm. GS will be warmer because he's active


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Time to sign off, DC friends. Talk again tomorrow, if I have time. Big party this weekend: Celebrating February birthdays. In our family, I counted 9 people born in this month. Expecting 11 for dinner on Sunday.♥


Sounds like a busy but happy weekend for you and you're giving yourself lots of time to get ready. Have a great time.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad your back is better and hope your DH is also getting better. How is your niece doing?
> 
> Nice to have a smaller project like a hat to work on while you have the blanket for Austin going.


Thanks for the good wishes, WCK. I don't have any news about my niece. I am worried that her health is not good, and she may not want to talk about it.

I forgot to mention that I made a red cowl and a headband too, while I was resting. Actually, I made the cowl twice. I didn't like the first design, so I decided to change it. That happens frequently when I just wing it without a pattern. At least I was using bulky yarn, so at least I didn't waste too much time. I'll post pictures tomorrow of my latest work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr. report - problem with results of blood test. Hematologist will call to make an appt. Gives me kind of a gnawing feeling inside. Last time this happened, there was a week in hosp for chemo (for chronic leukemia). The waiting continues.
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well.


I'm so sorry Bonnie, I know how frightening it is to worry. You and DH stay in my prayers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, WCK. I don't have any news about my niece. I am worried that her health is not good, and she may not want to talk about it.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I made a red cowl and a headband too, while I was resting. Actually, I made the cowl twice. I didn't like the first design, so I decided to change it. That happens frequently when I just wing it without a pattern. At least I was using bulky yarn, so at least I didn't waste too much time. I'll post pictures tomorrow of my latest work.


I hope she is regaining her strength after the treatments.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr. report - problem with results of blood test. Hematologist will call to make an appt. Gives me kind of a gnawing feeling inside. Last time this happened, there was a week in hosp for chemo (for chronic leukemia). The waiting continues.
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well.


I'm sorry to hear your DH has these health worries Bon. I will pray that the news is not as bad as I think you suspect.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> So what do you think of the new request by Obama for use of force authority to attack ISIS? Political spin or real concern? I know he really doesn't want to do it. He will screw it up and drag it out and pretend he's successful. I wouldn't want him leading my sons into war. Something needs to be done, but he's not the person to do it. Scary times.


It does not limit geographical areas to attack, which is good. But it is not necessary since the 2001 authorization is still valid. It also gives a time limit, which is after he finally out of office so the new president has to go to Congress his first year for authorization to finish the job that Obama doesn't have the courage to do. That is just plain ignorant. So now the terrorists know once again his timeline and will just wait him out.

Symbolism over substance once again.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Bon, prayers your way for your DH. We all care....


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Came back just for a second and saw this. Thanks, Janie. I know you understand this kind of situation.


Yes, I do understand about illness, but I trust the Lord Jesus Christ in all things as I have ups & downs! I'm thankful for each day as a lady in my support group got up showered & sat down with coffee & fell over dead!

I've learned that tomorrow is not promised so hug your family & enjoy the day! Will keep you & family in my prayers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, WCK. I don't have any news about my niece. I am worried that her health is not good, and she may not want to talk about it.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I made a red cowl and a headband too, while I was resting. Actually, I made the cowl twice. I didn't like the first design, so I decided to change it. That happens frequently when I just wing it without a pattern. At least I was using bulky yarn, so at least I didn't waste too much time. I'll post pictures tomorrow of my latest work.


Wow, you knit fast. Glad your back is better--take care.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I hadn't heard about Kayla Mueller being given to an ISIS member either. I did hear that she had a Syrian boyfriend before she was captured. There was some speculation early on that he had something to do with her kidnapping, but according to Fox the boyfriend went to ISIS to plead for her release. I wondered about that story as I can't imagine a non-ISIS member surviving that action. I wouldn't be surprised if Kayla was misused by ISIS. It fits with what they are doing to female recruits.


 I am beginning to find bits and pieces about her. She belonged to 'Pro-Terrorist International Solidarity Movement.' She joined protests against Israel among other things.... It's not what it seemed at first. It never is. 
Question everything


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It does not limit geographical areas to attack, which is good. But it is not necessary since the 2001 authorization is still valid. It also gives a time limit, which is after he finally out of office so the new president has to go to Congress his first year for authorization to finish the job that Obama doesn't have the courage to do. That is just plain ignorant. So now the terrorists know once again his timeline and will just wait him out.
> 
> Symbolism over substance once again.


He is a joke!

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry Bon for your husbands health problems and the worry it puts on everyone. 
KC, I hope not hearing from your niece is not a sign that her health is sliding. 
Yarnlady get well soon,
and to all that I missed that are having health problems.
Wishing All good news and fast recovery. Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am beginning to find bits and pieces about her. She belonged to 'Pro-Terrorist International Solidarity Movement.' She joined protests against Israel among other things.... It's not what it seemed at first. It never is.
> Question everything


Yes, you are right & now Obo wants people to think he wants to fight ISIS or ISIL as he calls them because she was killed.

It isn't nice to protest against Israel! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Thought I would drop in for a few minutes. I'm wide awake so I am taking the time to be on the computer. I worked more than 50 hours last week and have 30 already this week. Next week it should slow down a bit.
> 
> For all of you and your families that are under the weather, I am praying that you will recover soon.
> 
> So many exciting things have been happening, cruises, moving, redecorating and knitting, and all I have been doing is working. I finally finished hat #3 from yarnie's yarn. It took 9 days, when I can do one in 4 - 5 hours.


Thanks for dropping in joey, we miss you. Happy working and knitting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Doing laundry & a little housework & DH will vacuum so chat later.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thought I would drop in for a few minutes. I'm wide awake so I am taking the time to be on the computer. I worked more than 50 hours last week and have 30 already this week. Next week it should slow down a bit.
> 
> For all of you and your families that are under the weather, I am praying that you will recover soon.
> 
> So many exciting things have been happening, cruises, moving, redecorating and knitting, and all I have been doing is working. I finally finished hat #3 from yarnie's yarn. It took 9 days, when I can do one in 4 - 5 hours.


Don't work too hard as we miss your input! Hugs & stay warm.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Is Weebee OK? I haven't seen any posts from her lately.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you are right & now Obo wants people to think he wants to fight ISIS or ISIL as he calls them because she was killed.
> 
> It isn't nice to protest against Israel! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Good Morning Jane, You and DH made such a wise move. Our Indiana temps are plunging. Nothing good about it for the next 10 days. You lucky girl..


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Scary times is right!
> Who was the Republican member of Congress who voted against the Keystone Pipeline? I thought the Repubs were united for it.


Michigan's Justine Amash...... an Attorney, arab American, and a muslim. Who would have thunk


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Solo and WCK, I also love your avatars. 
I read all I had time for, I'll try to talk later. Take care.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr. report - problem with results of blood test. Hematologist will call to make an appt. Gives me kind of a gnawing feeling inside. Last time this happened, there was a week in hosp for chemo (for chronic leukemia). The waiting continues.
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well.


Yes, its the waiting that can be a nail-biter for sure! Let us know as soon as you can what's going on with him. And did you hear the results of the x-rays yet? I hope he's feeling better...and you as well! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the prayers feeling better this am. See what happens today.

Oh Bon am praying for your husband. Can understand how you are feeling.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for the prayers feeling better this am. See what happens today.
> 
> Oh Bon am praying for your husband. Can understand how you are feeling.


So glad your feeling better.

I love your avatar!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Michigan's Justine Amash...... an Attorney, arab American, and a muslim. Who would have thunk


Amash says he's in favor of the pipeline but I can't figure out if he voted "no" or if he voted "present"...and why!

I love your avatar too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Take a blanket with you to stay warm. GS will be warmer because he's active


Good idea. We will be sitting for this. I was thinking of Cross Country, where we just stand. This will be a nice change because we can watch the whole thing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, WCK. I don't have any news about my niece. I am worried that her health is not good, and she may not want to talk about it.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I made a red cowl and a headband too, while I was resting. Actually, I made the cowl twice. I didn't like the first design, so I decided to change it. That happens frequently when I just wing it without a pattern. At least I was using bulky yarn, so at least I didn't waste too much time. I'll post pictures tomorrow of my latest work.


I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry Bonnie, I know how frightening it is to worry. You and DH stay in my prayers.


Thanks, WCK.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janie...I love your avatar too! Do enjoy the warm sunshine for the rest of us who are still stuck in winter!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'm sorry to hear your DH has these health worries Bon. I will pray that the news is not as bad as I think you suspect.


Thank you, KC.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I hope she is regaining her strength after the treatments.


I hope so, too, KC. It takes a while. It seems she had a difficult course of treatment. I hope she does well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thought I would drop in for a few minutes. I'm wide awake so I am taking the time to be on the computer. I worked more than 50 hours last week and have 30 already this week. Next week it should slow down a bit.
> 
> For all of you and your families that are under the weather, I am praying that you will recover soon.
> 
> So many exciting things have been happening, cruises, moving, redecorating and knitting, and all I have been doing is working. I finally finished hat #3 from yarnie's yarn. It took 9 days, when I can do one in 4 - 5 hours.


Thanks, Joey.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It does not limit geographical areas to attack, which is good. But it is not necessary since the 2001 authorization is still valid. It also gives a time limit, which is after he finally out of office so the new president has to go to Congress his first year for authorization to finish the job that Obama doesn't have the courage to do. That is just plain ignorant. So now the terrorists know once again his timeline and will just wait him out.
> 
> Symbolism over substance once again.


Formula for failure. They will go to cover and work in their holes to wreak more havoc in three years. Iran will have a nuke by then, with 0's blessing, no less.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The FEBRUARY 2015 digital issue of SMITHSONIAN Magazine: Chinese foot binding; an orphaned tiger; a century ago at Gallipoli; decoding the first computer from 2000 year ago, etc.

http://microsite.smithsonianmag.com/mag-february-2015/index.html


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon, prayers your way for your DH. We all care....


Thanks, GG. I appreciate it. We've been very lucky with this so far, with a 35-year remission. He went out of remission about 4 years ago, had a week of chemo, went back in remission. This might be the same thing, but it's hard to tell until we see the doctor. We have a lot of confidence in him.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I do understand about illness, but I trust the Lord Jesus Christ in all things as I have ups & downs! I'm thankful for each day as a lady in my support group got up showered & sat down with coffee & fell over dead!
> 
> I've learned that tomorrow is not promised so hug your family & enjoy the day! Will keep you & family in my prayers.


You are so right, Janie. Every day is a gift. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry Bon for your husbands health problems and the worry it puts on everyone.
> KC, I hope not hearing from your niece is not a sign that her health is sliding.
> Yarnlady get well soon,
> and to all that I missed that are having health problems.
> Wishing All good news and fast recovery. Hugs and more hugs.


Thank you, Gali.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Michigan's Justine Amash...... an Attorney, arab American, and a muslim. Who would have thunk


No! Where is his allegiance - voting against the pipeline to help the Arab countries?! I think he just lost his next election.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You are so right, Janie. Every day is a gift. Thank you for your prayers.


Oh Bon don't give up now I feel bad for complain about such a little thing of how I feel.

You know we are all praying for him and for you. God Bless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LTL thanks for the laugh, Buster is growing up, but doggie door. Glad you are getting some sleep. He is training you well is he not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bon don't give up now I feel bad for complain about such a little thing of how I feel.
> 
> You know we are all praying for him and for you. God Bless.


Thanks, Yarnie. I hope you feel better, too. Feeling bad is crummy, even when it's not serious.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Yes, its the waiting that can be a nail-biter for sure! Let us know as soon as you can what's going on with him. And did you hear the results of the x-rays yet? I hope he's feeling better...and you as well! ♥


The nurse didn't mention the xrays. The doctors are all in the same system, so his results go directly to all his doctors. They were just letting us know the hematologist would call to schedule an appt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for the prayers feeling better this am. See what happens today.
> 
> Oh Bon am praying for your husband. Can understand how you are feeling.


Thanks, Yarnie. I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I"m off to get car emissions tests on both cars. Just another day in the auto shop! That's where I hang sometimes. (Not!) I'm taking my knitting in case I have to wait.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I am beginning to find bits and pieces about her. She belonged to 'Pro-Terrorist International Solidarity Movement.' She joined protests against Israel among other things.... It's not what it seemed at first. It never is.
> Question everything


She's not pro-terrorist now. It seemed naive or odd to me for her to go to Syria in the first place. She had a Syrian boyfriend (supposedly). Odd again. Such a waste of her life.

Personal story here. About two years ago, my DD1 had just divorced her crazy husband of many years and was starting to date, but she was finding it hard to find a guy who shared educational and professional levels. She finally joined a couple online sites. One gentleman, who contacted her, was a cardiologist. She's in the healthcare field, so that peaked her interest. She didn't tell me about a scheduled dinner meeting until a day or so before the meeting. I think she knew I would not be pleased. He was Syrian, but had worked in the US for many years. I tried to be calm. I just told her that I thought a dinner was not wrong, but getting involved with a non-Christian was. I also reminded her that Arab men rarely treated women with respect. She had the dinner, but never saw him again. I was greatly relieved. It would have been a source of conflict in our family. She has since then found a nice Christian man.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We also, are going to get socked with polar air: -3 deg.F
> HIGH!!! on Sunday. Windchill in the -20's and -30's tomorrow. Brrr! :thumbdown:
> All my birdfeeders are filled so the birdies have something to eat.


I saw that on the news. Poor you! I think we are suppose to get down to 15 in a few days. I know that is no comfort for you . Stay warm. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's supposed to be really cold here tomorrow night. One report said 9-14 degrees. That's unusual here. Poor GS - he has a track meet on Saturday morning at 10:00! Poor me - I'm going to watch it! :shock:


You better borrow Jokim's clothes . She has winter clothes. Poor everyone. Brrr.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I saw that on the news. Poor you! I think we are suppose to get down to 15 in a few days. I know that is no comfort for you . Stay warm. XX


Thanks CB. We should be fine, but the high of -3F on Sunday ties the record for the lowest high since records have been kept. We're having 11 people for a birthday party on Sunday. Even if the furnace conks out, there'll be plenty of hot air around! :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr. report - problem with results of blood test. Hematologist will call to make an appt. Gives me kind of a gnawing feeling inside. Last time this happened, there was a week in hosp for chemo (for chronic leukemia). The waiting continues.
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well.


Prayers in the Name of Jesus for your Dh's health to return to normal. God can do it. Here is the quote I live by. Faith is not believing that God can , it is knowing that God will. 
God healed my DH from HepC. He can do the same for your DH. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I wouldn't want him leading my son either. He's just not in this with a confident manner, and he's sure not in it to win. Been there, done that.


Shocking times, aren't they?!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, WCK. I don't have any news about my niece. I am worried that her health is not good, and she may not want to talk about it.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I made a red cowl and a headband too, while I was resting. Actually, I made the cowl twice. I didn't like the first design, so I decided to change it. That happens frequently when I just wing it without a pattern. At least I was using bulky yarn, so at least I didn't waste too much time. I'll post pictures tomorrow of my latest work.


You have been so busy. I hope you do post your pics. I have back problems too if I sit too long. Take care of yourself. Nerve pain is sooooo painful!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You will be busy! Have a great time. Happy Birthday!
> 
> Anybody on the 26th? That's DH's birthday.


No, Bonnie, not on the 26th, but on the 22nd. I've also counted many of the Confederate generals, inc. Jeb Stuart, were born in the first half of February. Just a little CW trivia.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thought I would drop in for a few minutes. I'm wide awake so I am taking the time to be on the computer. I worked more than 50 hours last week and have 30 already this week. Next week it should slow down a bit.
> 
> For all of you and your families that are under the weather, I am praying that you will recover soon.
> 
> So many exciting things have been happening, cruises, moving, redecorating and knitting, and all I have been doing is working. I finally finished hat #3 from yarnie's yarn. It took 9 days, when I can do one in 4 - 5 hours.


You have been working so much I don't know how you can knit too. Enjoy yourself next week. You deserve a rest.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am beginning to find bits and pieces about her. She belonged to 'Pro-Terrorist International Solidarity Movement.' She joined protests against Israel among other things.... It's not what it seemed at first. It never is.
> Question everything


Thanks I didn't know that about her. Still a shame to die that way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr. report - problem with results of blood test. Hematologist will call to make an appt. Gives me kind of a gnawing feeling inside. Last time this happened, there was a week in hosp for chemo (for chronic leukemia). The waiting continues.
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well.


Pray that your heart is put at peace until you find out for sure what your DH's issue is. It is awful to wait and worry. I know, my DH had a biopsy of a facial mole last week, 2 days ago Dr. called to come and have it removed. It was malignant. Now all he has to worry about is a scar. Better a scar than something worse.
Keep up your spirits, stay strong and have hope. All is possible with God's help and grace.♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> She's not pro-terrorist now. It seemed naive or odd to me for her to go to Syria in the first place. She had a Syrian boyfriend (supposedly). Odd again. Such a waste of her life.
> 
> Personal story here. About two years ago, my DD1 had just divorced her crazy husband of many years and was starting to date, but she was finding it hard to find a guy who shared educational and professional levels. She finally joined a couple online sites. One gentleman, who contacted her, was a cardiologist. She's in the healthcare field, so that peaked her interest. She didn't tell me about a scheduled dinner meeting until a day or so before the meeting. I think she knew I would not be pleased. He was Syrian, but had worked in the US for many years. I tried to be calm. I just told her that I thought a dinner was not wrong, but getting involved with a non-Christian was. I also reminded her that Arab men rarely treated women with respect. She had the dinner, but never saw him again. I was greatly relieved. It would have been a source of conflict in our family. She has since then found a nice Christian man.


You handled the situation well KC. Thank God your DD found a nice Christian man. I have my youngest son still unmarried. I wish he could find a good Christian girl. I still have hopes he will find one. She will have to knock him in the head because he is too shy.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's quite the property! I don't think there are very many people who would want a property like that in our countries :roll:


Beautiful, but.........
A little over the top for my tastes. You can only be in one room at a time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a busy but happy weekend for you and you're giving yourself lots of time to get ready. Have a great time.


Thanks Kitty.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray that your heart is put at peace until you find out for sure what your DH's issue is. It is awful to wait and worry. I know, my DH had a biopsy on a facial mole last week, 2 days ago Dr. called to come and have it removed. It was malignant. Now all he has to worry about is a scar. Better a scar than something worse.
> Keep up your spirits, stay strong and have hope. All is possible with God's help and grace.♥♥♥


If they got all of the mole he should be ok. My sister had the same thing this time last year. It was on her chest and it had feelers but the dr stayed there until he took it all. She has to go every 3 months to have it checked. Scars are a reminder to keep an eye on his health. Scars are better than death.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thought I would drop in for a few minutes. I'm wide awake so I am taking the time to be on the computer. I worked more than 50 hours last week and have 30 already this week. Next week it should slow down a bit.
> 
> For all of you and your families that are under the weather, I am praying that you will recover soon.
> 
> So many exciting things have been happening, cruises, moving, redecorating and knitting, and all I have been doing is working. I finally finished hat #3 from yarnie's yarn. It took 9 days, when I can do one in 4 - 5 hours.


Nice to hear from you, Joeysomma. Yes, this is the busy season for you, isn't it? Have relatives who were in the same business and you just didn't bother them from Jan to mid April. I'm afraid before this cold wave is out of the country, most of the eastern US will feel its effect. Some not as cold as others. Florida is even in the cold forecast.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It does not limit geographical areas to attack, which is good. But it is not necessary since the 2001 authorization is still valid. It also gives a time limit, which is after he finally out of office so the new president has to go to Congress his first year for authorization to finish the job that Obama doesn't have the courage to do. That is just plain ignorant. So now the terrorists know once again his timeline and will just wait him out.
> 
> Symbolism over substance once again.


...and part of his fundamental transformation of our country... :evil: :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I do understand about illness, but I trust the Lord Jesus Christ in all things as I have ups & downs! I'm thankful for each day as a lady in my support group got up showered & sat down with coffee & fell over dead!
> 
> I've learned that tomorrow is not promised so hug your family & enjoy the day! Will keep you & family in my prayers.


Hugs, kisses and prayers going out to you, Janie. ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am beginning to find bits and pieces about her. She belonged to 'Pro-Terrorist International Solidarity Movement.' She joined protests against Israel among other things.... It's not what it seemed at first. It never is.
> Question everything


Of course question everything, even what you see with your own eyes. Funny how this background and past info on Kayla did not come out on FOX. Of all places, that is one of the first sources from which I'd expect this information to come. Perhaps they did mention it, and I missed it.
I only saw one picture which raised my 'guard antennae'. Kayla was holding up a sign on which the word DARFUR was prominent among other words and the only one I caught before the picture changed. This picture made me think that perhaps she was one of those who loves to become involved in every 'cause du jour' that comes along.
But I didn't give it much more thought until your post, Gali.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, GG. I appreciate it. We've been very lucky with this so far, with a 35-year remission. He went out of remission about 4 years ago, had a week of chemo, went back in remission. This might be the same thing, but it's hard to tell until we see the doctor. We have a lot of confidence in him.


Bonnie, so sad to hear your DH has to see his doctors again. I'll be praying for him and you and your family. God is good and through Him all things are possible. Please keep us up-to-date on his recovery as I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Michigan's Justine Amash...... an Attorney, arab American, and a muslim. Who would have thunk


What s(he) doing in the Republican party? Mole?...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You handled the situation well KC. Thank God your DD found a nice Christian man. I have my youngest son still unmarried. I wish he could find a good Christian girl. I still have hopes he will find one. She will have to knock him in the head because he is too shy.


My mother prayed that all her children would find good spouses and have happy marriages, when we were still young. I was inspired by her and also prayed for my kids' future spouses and marriages. I'm still praying and will never stop. Your youngest DS, CB will find some one, just keep on praying. God never fails us.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If they got all of the mole he should be ok. My sister had the same thing this time last year. It was on her chest and it had feelers but the dr stayed there until he took it all. She has to go every 3 months to have it checked. Scars are a reminder to keep an eye on his health. Scars are better than death.


You're right, CB. Take a scar over the alternative any day.
He'll go to the Dr. for a post up next week to make sure. But, when they took it out, Dr. felt very optimistic about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're right, CB. Take a scar over the alternative any day.
> He'll go to the Dr. for a post up next week to make sure. But, when they took it out, Dr. felt very optimistic about it.


That is good. Let us know what he finds out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this quote and its true.
http://www.facebook.com/ConservativeNewsToday/photos/a.183567061687283.37146.169204449790211/853116841398965/?type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I"m off to get car emissions tests on both cars. Just another day in the auto shop! That's where I hang sometimes. (Not!) I'm taking my knitting in case I have to wait.


Oh my gosh. Auto shop was great! I worked on a little glittery experimental washcloth. Using basketweave pattern.

Ooops - forgot to switch from knit to pearl after 5 rows. Frogged back and started over. Oops - did I drop a stitch? Time's up - car #1 ready.

Went home - then back with Car #2. Yes, I did drop a stitch. @#@$$% I am incapable of finding, let alone fixing, a dropped stitch. That's why I count compulsively and use a lifeline religiously (but not on a little teeny washcloth).

I decided to try to unstitch it back to the drop and see what would happen. What happened is something I can't describe because I don't understand it - but the result was that I am starting this easy simple teensy little experiment all over again! Casting on for the third time.......

Oh well, that' s what research is all about - it doesn't always work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You better borrow Jokim's clothes . She has winter clothes. Poor everyone. Brrr.


The wind is wild today! I like that kind of weather, but I'm afraid of falling branches. If it's windy like this tonight, I'll have to sleep downstairs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks CB. We should be fine, but the high of -3F on Sunday ties the record for the lowest high since records have been kept. We're having 11 people for a birthday party on Sunday. Even if the furnace conks out, there'll be plenty of hot air around! :XD: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers in the Name of Jesus for your Dh's health to return to normal. God can do it. Here is the quote I live by. Faith is not believing that God can , it is knowing that God will.
> God healed my DH from HepC. He can do the same for your DH. ♥


Thank you, CB. I'm praying that's His will for us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> No, Bonnie, not on the 26th, but on the 22nd. I've also counted many of the Confederate generals, inc. Jeb Stuart, were born in the first half of February. Just a little CW trivia.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks I didn't know that about her. Still a shame to die that way.


I still haven't heard this about her. I'll have to google and read about it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray that your heart is put at peace until you find out for sure what your DH's issue is. It is awful to wait and worry. I know, my DH had a biopsy of a facial mole last week, 2 days ago Dr. called to come and have it removed. It was malignant. Now all he has to worry about is a scar. Better a scar than something worse.
> Keep up your spirits, stay strong and have hope. All is possible with God's help and grace.♥♥♥


Thanks for these encouraging words, Jokim. I'm glad your DH took care of it early. We have to have faith.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful, but.........
> A little over the top for my tastes. You can only be in one room at a time.


You put it well. I remember realizing once that when Queen Elizabeth sits in a chair, she's not any more comfortable than I am. Hers may be elegant and mine may be plain, but it just doesn't seem that important.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ...and part of his fundamental transformation of our country... :evil: :thumbdown:


Sometimes I wonder if he actually wants the Islamic religion to take over.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bonnie, so sad to hear your DH has to see his doctors again. I'll be praying for him and you and your family. God is good and through Him all things are possible. Please keep us up-to-date on his recovery as I'll keep you both in my prayers.


Thanks, KPG. I'll update. Right now we're just waiting for the dr to call to set up an appt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> My mother prayed that all her children would find good spouses and have happy marriages, when we were still young. I was inspired by her and also prayed for my kids' future spouses and marriages. I'm still praying and will never stop. Your youngest DS, CB will find some one, just keep on praying. God never fails us.♥


I did the same, Jokim!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's beautiful! Wonder how it is done - spray paint?


That was my guess. Possibly food coloring? Or ink dyes?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Who is on the dive team here in Denim Country?
> 
> CB, Bonnie, anyone? I only snorkel.
> 
> ...


I'm the fishees are holding it for ransom and I refuse to pay. Incriminating? That word isn't in my vocabulary.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good. Let us know what he finds out.


Will do!♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The wind is wild today! I like that kind of weather, but I'm afraid of falling branches. If it's windy like this tonight, I'll have to sleep downstairs.


I love wild weather, too. Was born during a very heavy thunderstorm. But.. falling branches can be dangerous and can cause power outages. This area has many old trees and the branches are always knocking out power. DD has many old trees on her property and during a wind or thunderstorm I always worry about her.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks for these encouraging words, Jokim. I'm glad your DH took care of it early. We have to have faith.


Yes. That's most important.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You put it well. I remember realizing once that when Queen Elizabeth sits in a chair, she's not any more comfortable than I am. Hers may be elegant and mine may be plain, but it just doesn't seem that important.


and.........., our bodies all end up in the same place, 6 feet under!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if he actually wants the Islamic religion to take over.


Perhaps, he is a muslim, but I think for him, it's a means to an end...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I did the same, Jokim!


We must've come from the same mold, Bonnie!  :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: Does your lake have a story to tell? Tenkiller is an unusual name - I hope it isn't literal.


Folklore has it that during the Trail of Tears era, a Cherokee warrior was given the name tenkiller by soldiers at Ft. Gibson because of the 10 notches on his bow. Not to mention that the white man couldn't pronounce the Cherokee name. The Tenkillers became a prominent family and in 1947 when the Corps of Engineers was building a dam, they named it and the lake after the Tenkiller family that operated the ferry service.

The area is beautiful and one of my favorite places to camp and kayak.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Dr. report - problem with results of blood test. Hematologist will call to make an appt. Gives me kind of a gnawing feeling inside. Last time this happened, there was a week in hosp for chemo (for chronic leukemia). The waiting continues.
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well.


Sending HUGS and strength to you and DH.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I am beginning to find bits and pieces about her. She belonged to 'Pro-Terrorist International Solidarity Movement.' She joined protests against Israel among other things.... It's not what it seemed at first. It never is.
> Question everything


Thanks Gali. I stopped paying attention when the MSM kept running the story over and over again and using the same clips. It seemed like something was missing from the story, so I tuned out. You are right, it never is what they want you to believe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That was my guess. Possibly food coloring? Or ink dyes?


It would take a lot of food coloring.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm the fishees are holding it for ransom and I refuse to pay. Incriminating? That word isn't in my vocabulary.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I love wild weather, too. Was born during a very heavy thunderstorm. But.. falling branches can be dangerous and can cause power outages. This area has many old trees and the branches are always knocking out power. DD has many old trees on her property and during a wind or thunderstorm I always worry about her.


I understand. A few months ago, a branch which didn't look all that big dropped in our back yard. Maybe seven or eight feet long, big around as your wrist. I was very surprised at how heavy that thing was. And falling from high in a tree - that could hurt you a lot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> and.........., our bodies all end up in the same place, 6 feet under!


So true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> We must've come from the same mold, Bonnie!  :XD:


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Shocking times, aren't they?!


They certainly are.

Yesterday our embassy in Yemen was closed down. This makes it the 3rd in the ME in a matter of months. Yemen follows Libya's and Syria's embassy closings. The most pathetic part of this closing was that the Marines had to lay down their rifles. When has this ever happened? The State Dept. demanded the Marines do it. What was Kerry thinking? What does this show the world? How weak have we become. Kerry is a complete idiot. I can't believe the Marines would do this. This is another example of there is more to the story than being told.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Sending HUGS and strength to you and DH.


Thank you, Solo. I appreciate that. We'll be fine.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm the fishees are holding it for ransom and I refuse to pay. Incriminating? That word isn't in my vocabulary.


Maybe we need to call on Sponge Bob.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Gali. I stopped paying attention when the MSM kept running the story over and over again and using the same clips. It seemed like something was missing from the story, so I tuned out. You are right, it never is what they want you to believe.


Did they say she was a Muslim? I just googled and didn't see anything about that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They certainly are.
> 
> Yesterday our embassy in Yemen was closed down. This makes it the 3rd in the ME in a matter of months. Yemen follows Libya's and Syria's embassy closings. The most pathetic part of this closing was that the Marines had to lay down their rifles. When has this ever happened? The State Dept. demanded the Marines do it. What was Kerry thinking? What does this show the world? How weak have we become. Kerry is a complete idiot. I can't believe the Marines would do this. This is another example of there is more to the story than being told.


'Fundamentally change America'... and the change goes on... :evil: :thumbdown:
Who was really elected president of the US?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> They certainly are.
> 
> Yesterday our embassy in Yemen was closed down. This makes it the 3rd in the ME in a matter of months. Yemen follows Libya's and Syria's embassy closings. The most pathetic part of this closing was that the Marines had to lay down their rifles. When has this ever happened? The State Dept. demanded the Marines do it. What was Kerry thinking? What does this show the world? How weak have we become. Kerry is a complete idiot. I can't believe the Marines would do this. This is another example of there is more to the story than being told.


The act of the Marines being told to lay down their weapons sounds like a surrender. It all sounds pathetic.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Maybe we need to call on Sponge Bob.


Don't let Mr. Krab get his hands on the camera. All he can see is $$$. Sponge Bob would return it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Did they say she was a Muslim? I just googled and didn't see anything about that.


I just pm'd you


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> The act of the Marines being told to lay down their weapons sounds like a surrender. It all sounds pathetic.


It has to do with Iran and the deal we are making with them regarding the nuclear weapon. The powers that be want nothing to get in the way of this deal. No doubt it is Obama's usual crappy deal where only the other side wins and we lose face, yet again. That's the story of his foreign policy.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It has to do with Iran and the deal we are making with them regarding the nuclear weapon. The powers that be want nothing to get in the way of this deal. No doubt it is Obama's usual crappy deal where only the other side wins and we lose face, yet again. That's the story of his foreign policy.


Thanks Solo, I've been away from my PC for awhile and need to catch up on alot.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It has to do with Iran and the deal we are making with them regarding the nuclear weapon. The powers that be want nothing to get in the way of this deal. No doubt it is Obama's usual crappy deal where only the other side wins and we lose face, yet again. That's the story of his foreign policy.


Thanks Solo, I've been away from my PC for awhile and need to catch up on alot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They certainly are.
> 
> Yesterday our embassy in Yemen was closed down. This makes it the 3rd in the ME in a matter of months. Yemen follows Libya's and Syria's embassy closings. The most pathetic part of this closing was that the Marines had to lay down their rifles. When has this ever happened? The State Dept. demanded the Marines do it. What was Kerry thinking? What does this show the world? How weak have we become. Kerry is a complete idiot. I can't believe the Marines would do this. This is another example of there is more to the story than being told.


What is the reasoning behind us laying down our weapons? Idiotic.

We have a bunch of wannabee '70s peacenik, pot-smoking, cocaine-snorting nitwits in control of this government. I'd say it can't get worse, but dear Lord, it seems that it gets worse every day.

How do we oust a president? He's already given aid and comfort to the enemy. Does anyone have the cojones to call this @$%@$# on that?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You're right, CB. Take a scar over the alternative any day.
> He'll go to the Dr. for a post up next week to make sure. But, when they took it out, Dr. felt very optimistic about it.


My son is the best Christian . He is so giving. I know he would make a great DH and parent. It hurts my DH and I for him to be alone with our other 2 kids with families. He cares about everyone other than himself. I haven't given up but wish he had someone to love and care for him. I wrote this under the wrong post.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks CB. We should be fine, but the high of -3F on Sunday ties the record for the lowest high since records have been kept. We're having 11 people for a birthday party on Sunday. Even if the furnace conks out, there'll be plenty of hot air around! :XD: :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh my gosh. Auto shop was great! I worked on a little glittery experimental washcloth. Using basketweave pattern.
> 
> Ooops - forgot to switch from knit to pearl after 5 rows. Frogged back and started over. Oops - did I drop a stitch? Time's up - car #1 ready.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You put it well. I remember realizing once that when Queen Elizabeth sits in a chair, she's not any more comfortable than I am. Hers may be elegant and mine may be plain, but it just doesn't seem that important.


  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sometimes I wonder if he actually wants the Islamic religion to take over.


It really does look that way. :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That was my guess. Possibly food coloring? Or ink dyes?


It did look like food coloring to me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Maybe we need to call on Sponge Bob.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What is the reasoning behind us laying down our weapons? Idiotic.
> 
> We have a bunch of wannabee '70s peacenik, pot-smoking, cocaine-snorting nitwits in control of this government. I'd say it can't get worse, but dear Lord, it seems that it gets worse every day.
> 
> How do we oust a president? He's already given aid and comfort to the enemy. Does anyone have the cojones to call this @$%@$# on that?


I know it doesn't seem like it can get any worst. But to me the last 2 years are over the top. I pray it doesn't get worse. I agree with you about the %^&*#@!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What is the reasoning behind us laying down our weapons? Idiotic.
> 
> We have a bunch of wannabee '70s peacenik, pot-smoking, cocaine-snorting nitwits in control of this government. I'd say it can't get worse, but dear Lord, it seems that it gets worse every day.
> 
> How do we oust a president? He's already given aid and comfort to the enemy. Does anyone have the cojones to call this @$%@$# on that?


The way I understood it Bon is that they were to destroy all rifles as they did not want them to go into hands of terrorist. Yeman is another terrorist strong hold. 
But that is the way I heard it, may not be right. But makes sense to get rid of anything terrorist could use to hurt others. They have military equipment left behind in Iraq.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What is the reasoning behind us laying down our weapons? Idiotic.
> 
> We have a bunch of wannabee '70s peacenik, pot-smoking, cocaine-snorting nitwits in control of this government. I'd say it can't get worse, but dear Lord, it seems that it gets worse every day.
> 
> How do we oust a president? He's already given aid and comfort to the enemy. Does anyone have the cojones to call this @$%@$# on that?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :twisted:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK want to see your hat when done also KC your project too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is too funny. I almost know the feeling but would have to go a size larger. LOL



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152515196399749


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It really does look that way. :hunf:


As his father was a Muslim and his stepfather also. Don't know fi his mother was of that faith. But it had to have some influence on him and his beliefs. Also Wright the minister of hate was a church he attended for 10 years.

I am not saying he is or isn't muslim I do not know. But he was brought up with it around him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son is the best Christian . He is so giving. I know he would make a great DH and parent. It hurts my DH and I for him to be alone with our other 2 kids with families. He cares about everyone other than himself. I haven't given up but wish he had someone to love and care for him. I wrote this under the wrong post.


Oh but you do know that God has the right person for him and it will be in God's time. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want you to know I disinfected my keyboard and if requested will wear a mask.

After a week I finial ate today food taste so good. 

But I did learn one thing do not make chocolate cookies when sick. They were a bit crippy and really dark in color think it was because I burnt them.

Also one thing about being sick laid around watching husband work. He really knows how to clean now, dishes, vacum, dust, wash and dry clothes, make meals, and on and on it went. PLus waiting on me. Wish I had one of those bells could ring when wanting something.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son is the best Christian . He is so giving. I know he would make a great DH and parent. It hurts my DH and I for him to be alone with our other 2 kids with families. He cares about everyone other than himself. I haven't given up but wish he had someone to love and care for him. I wrote this under the wrong post.


Sounds like he would make an excellent minister of the Lord. Do you think he has that calling? Pray for him that he receives guidance from the Holy Spirit.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sounds like he would make an excellent minister of the Lord. Do you think he has that calling? Pray for him that he receives guidance from the Holy Spirit.♥


Thanks for your prayers for him. He does have a calling on his life.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you do know that God has the right person for him and it will be in God's time. :thumbup:


I hope he won't be alone all of his life. He has a lot to give. Maybe God is still working on both of him. He is cute too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want you to know I disinfected my keyboard and if requested will wear a mask.
> 
> After a week I finial ate today food taste so good.
> 
> ...


You would think my now we would be immune to the cooties. Since my DS has gone to work at the ER he has gotten the flu and the stomach virus. Everyone is coming in sick.
Yarnie you are funny. I had to have chocolate cookies too. They were pretty good but I didn't have chocolate chips so I used dates. No one said a word but they were all boys and they will eat anything. 
You have a good Dh taking such good care of you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

My husband just came home from a golf clinic and said "Close your eyes!" When I opened them my favorite dessert was on the desk in front of me...a FLAN topped with WHIPPED CREAM and CARAMEL SAUCE! He stopped at a local Mexican restaurant and got one to go...just for me! 

What a guy...I think I'll keep him!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I am beginning to find bits and pieces about her. She belonged to 'Pro-Terrorist International Solidarity Movement.' She joined protests against Israel among other things.... It's not what it seemed at first. It never is.
> Question everything


Thanks for the info Gali. I didn't know any of that about her, but I'll surely look into it even more.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My husband just came home from a golf clinic and said "Close your eyes!" When I opened them my favorite dessert was on the desk in front of me...a FLAN topped with WHIPPED CREAM and CARAMEL SAUCE! He stopped at a local Mexican restaurant and got one to go...just for me!
> 
> What a guy...I think I'll keep him!


 :thumbup: Are you going to share?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My husband just came home from a golf clinic and said "Close your eyes!" When I opened them my favorite dessert was on the desk in front of me...a FLAN topped with WHIPPED CREAM and CARAMEL SAUCE! He stopped at a local Mexican restaurant and got one to go...just for me!
> 
> What a guy...I think I'll keep him!


and well you should any one who would do that and not eat half of it on the way home deserves hugs and kisses.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just when you think you have seen or heard it all.http://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeed/posts/10153162162195329 This was on The Five today. WCK I know you are amazed at this president. So are we. :{


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Pray that your heart is put at peace until you find out for sure what your DH's issue is. It is awful to wait and worry. I know, my DH had a biopsy of a facial mole last week, 2 days ago Dr. called to come and have it removed. It was malignant. Now all he has to worry about is a scar. Better a scar than something worse.
> Keep up your spirits, stay strong and have hope. All is possible with God's help and grace.♥♥♥


I'm going through the same thing. I had a mole removed two weeks ago that turned out to be benign, but the doctor was suspicious of a flaky patch of skin on the bridge of my nose that just wouldn't heal so he took a biopsy. It came back as "pre-cancerous cells" and they'll freeze it off next week. I'm glad he was so observant and insisted on the biopsy because I thought it was just dry skin and probably wouldn't have done anything about it on my own.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and well you should any one who would do that and not eat half of it on the way home deserves hugs and kisses.


...and he got plenty of both!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Are you going to share?


He doesn't eat sugar so it was just for me. Sorry, its gone! (burp!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> He doesn't eat sugar so it was just for me. Sorry, its gone! (burp!)


 :thumbup: I would do the same thing :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> The wind is wild today! I like that kind of weather, but I'm afraid of falling branches. If it's windy like this tonight, I'll have to sleep downstairs.


We had that wild and howling wind here too, Bon, and we had some really big branches come down and go flying around the yard. It was enough to keep us indoors all day. Its much calmer now so I think we're okay for the overnight.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want you to know I disinfected my keyboard and if requested will wear a mask.
> 
> After a week I finial ate today food taste so good.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got yourself a good one too, Yarnie!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> and.........., our bodies all end up in the same place, 6 feet under!


Or in my case...half of my ashes sprinkled in my family's 15th century cemetery in Sweden & the other half sprinkled in the Coral Sea off the east coast of Australia. My DD will have 2 fabulous "burial/sprinkling" trips thanks to her Mom's final wishes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a good one too, Yarnie!


Yes the love of my life, besides hate to trade him in as don't want to have to train a new one.

Always tell him want to die first. cAn't stand the thought of living with out him to pick on.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL...I'm not sure what I think of this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> LOL...I'm not sure what I think of this.


Oh my gosh what will he do if he has to go outside or even use his Paws. Now that is funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thought I would drop in for a few minutes. I'm wide awake so I am taking the time to be on the computer. I worked more than 50 hours last week and have 30 already this week. Next week it should slow down a bit.
> 
> For all of you and your families that are under the weather, I am praying that you will recover soon.
> 
> So many exciting things have been happening, cruises, moving, redecorating and knitting, and all I have been doing is working. I finally finished hat #3 from yarnie's yarn. It took 9 days, when I can do one in 4 - 5 hours.


Nice that you had a chance to drop in Joey, but you must be exhausted. It's hard to sleep when your body gets overtired. Hope you can get into a more normal routine again next week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks for the prayers feeling better this am. See what happens today.
> 
> Oh Bon am praying for your husband. Can understand how you are feeling.


So glad thay you're feeling better Yarnie. Make sure you take it easy and stay away from the chores for a while so you don't have a relapse


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Pray that your heart is put at peace until you find out for sure what your DH's issue is. It is awful to wait and worry. I know, my DH had a biopsy of a facial mole last week, 2 days ago Dr. called to come and have it removed. It was malignant. Now all he has to worry about is a scar. Better a scar than something worse.
> Keep up your spirits, stay strong and have hope. All is possible with God's help and grace.♥♥♥


I'm glad your DH had it checked and removed. My DH has also had several moles and basal cells removed.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You would think my now we would be immune to the cooties. Since my DS has gone to work at the ER he has gotten the flu and the stomach virus. Everyone is coming in sick.
> Yarnie you are funny. I had to have chocolate cookies too. They were pretty good but I didn't have chocolate chips so I used dates. No one said a word but they were all boys and they will eat anything.
> You have a good Dh taking such good care of you.


CB, your son, by working in the hospital, is exposed to all those germs. No wonder he gets what ever flies by.
Yarnie, I hope you're well on the way to being in good health. Nothing worse than being sick on your favorite holiday, St. Valentine's. Hope you're keeping warm, also. A very mini (7 days' long) ice age is upon us. Temps of below zero highs, and extreme windchills.
You can always make another batch of chocolate cookies, take care of yourself first. And CB is right, your DH is such a caring angel.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My husband just came home from a golf clinic and said "Close your eyes!" When I opened them my favorite dessert was on the desk in front of me...a FLAN topped with WHIPPED CREAM and CARAMEL SAUCE! He stopped at a local Mexican restaurant and got one to go...just for me!
> 
> What a guy...I think I'll keep him!


Yumm...........♥ :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> and well you should any one who would do that and not eat half of it on the way home deserves hugs and kisses.


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm going through the same thing. I had a mole removed two weeks ago that turned out to be benign, but the doctor was suspicious of a flaky patch of skin on the bridge of my nose that just wouldn't heal so he took a biopsy. It came back as "pre-cancerous cells" and they'll freeze it off next week. I'm glad he was so observant and insisted on the biopsy because I thought it was just dry skin and probably wouldn't have done anything about it on my own.


These derm.drs. are specialists. They know what to look for. You will probably be going regularly for check ups, right? My DH has to from now on.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You handled the situation well KC. Thank God your DD found a nice Christian man. I have my youngest son still unmarried. I wish he could find a good Christian girl. I still have hopes he will find one. She will have to knock him in the head because he is too shy.


I hope so too CB. Maybe one of his friends will introduce him to someone. If he's on the road a lot, it can be hard to meet someone and start a relationship.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Of course question everything, even what you see with your own eyes. Funny how this background and past info on Kayla did not come out on FOX. Of all places, that is one of the first sources from which I'd expect this information to come. Perhaps they did mention it, and I missed it.
> I only saw one picture which raised my 'guard antennae'. Kayla was holding up a sign on which the word DARFUR was prominent among other words and the only one I caught before the picture changed. This picture made me think that perhaps she was one of those who loves to become involved in every 'cause du jour' that comes along.
> But I didn't give it much more thought until your post, Gali.


I think a lot of the aid workers in the region are very sympathetic to the Palestinian cause and as they got to know the locals would become more attached to them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You're right, CB. Take a scar over the alternative any day.
> He'll go to the Dr. for a post up next week to make sure. But, when they took it out, Dr. felt very optimistic about it.


That's good news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this quote and its true.
> http://www.facebook.com/ConservativeNewsToday/photos/a.183567061687283.37146.169204449790211/853116841398965/?type=1&theater


I agree with you CB - applies to many lib philosophies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh my gosh. Auto shop was great! I worked on a little glittery experimental washcloth. Using basketweave pattern.
> 
> Ooops - forgot to switch from knit to pearl after 5 rows. Frogged back and started over. Oops - did I drop a stitch? Time's up - car #1 ready.
> 
> ...


Glad your cars are ok. A little tip - crochet hooks are a great tool to pick up dropped stitches





If it's a purl stitch, put the yarn in front of the stitch and pull it through from behind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love wild weather, too. Was born during a very heavy thunderstorm. But.. falling branches can be dangerous and can cause power outages. This area has many old trees and the branches are always knocking out power. DD has many old trees on her property and during a wind or thunderstorm I always worry about her.


We have a beautiful, huge sequoia tree just to the side of the house but it's been losing a lot of branches and more of the needles are starting to turn red. The roots are also getting close to the septic tank. A sad decision, but it will have to come down - we don't want to risk having it come onto the house.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think a lot of the aid workers in the region are very sympathetic to the Palestinian cause and as they got to know the locals would become more attached to them.


... and then the raw brutality of life in the Middle East becomes apparent to them. Too late, unfortunately, for some.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Folklore has it that during the Trail of Tears era, a Cherokee warrior was given the name tenkiller by soldiers at Ft. Gibson because of the 10 notches on his bow. Not to mention that the white man couldn't pronounce the Cherokee name. The Tenkillers became a prominent family and in 1947 when the Corps of Engineers was building a dam, they named it and the lake after the Tenkiller family that operated the ferry service.
> 
> The area is beautiful and one of my favorite places to camp and kayak.


Which explains how your camera ended up on the bottom of the lake :XD: I hope you didn't lose too many pics that couldn't be replaced.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a beautiful, huge sequoia tree just to the side of the house but it's been losing a lot of branches and more of the needles are starting to turn red. The roots are also getting close to the septic tank. A sad decision, but it will have to come down - we don't want to risk having it come onto the house.


The 1st home we owned at that time was over 40 years old - 3 acres - over 400 trees. The roots from 1 of the trees got into some underground pipes - water & such backed up into the house. Had to have Rotor Rooter dig up/in the yard, find the pipe/tree roots - repair - what a mess.....& wouldn't you know it, this happened during our Thanksgiving Holidays. Always seems to happen when you have a holiday & company at home.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son is the best Christian . He is so giving. I know he would make a great DH and parent. It hurts my DH and I for him to be alone with our other 2 kids with families. He cares about everyone other than himself. I haven't given up but wish he had someone to love and care for him. I wrote this under the wrong post.


Some of us take longer to find the right person CB and it's better not to rush into marriage with the wrong person. I was starry eyed and idealistic with my first marriage and was devastated when it didn't work out. DH and I were in our mid-thirties when we got married.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The way I understood it Bon is that they were to destroy all rifles as they did not want them to go into hands of terrorist. Yeman is another terrorist strong hold.
> But that is the way I heard it, may not be right. But makes sense to get rid of anything terrorist could use to hurt others. They have military equipment left behind in Iraq.


It would make sense not to leave weapons behind, but hopefully they were able to take most of them out with them. Anything left behind would probably be used against Americans somewhere else.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK want to see your hat when done also KC your project too.


I didn't like it when I finished it so I put it away overnight, but I still didn't like it today - so it's frogged  I've started again with a different yarn and am changing up the stitches; will also move up to an even bigger needle for the ruching. If it doesn't turn out this time, I will forget about it and do something else.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What is the reasoning behind us laying down our weapons? Idiotic.
> 
> We have a bunch of wannabee '70s peacenik, pot-smoking, cocaine-snorting nitwits in control of this government. I'd say it can't get worse, but dear Lord, it seems that it gets worse every day.
> 
> How do we oust a president? He's already given aid and comfort to the enemy. Does anyone have the cojones to call this @$%@$# on that?


If any nice liberals are reading this, my apologies for my rude rant. I just lost control!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is too funny. I almost know the feeling but would have to go a size larger. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son is the best Christian . He is so giving. I know he would make a great DH and parent. It hurts my DH and I for him to be alone with our other 2 kids with families. He cares about everyone other than himself. I haven't given up but wish he had someone to love and care for him. I wrote this under the wrong post.


I know how you feel, and I feel it right along with you. Our son married in his late twenties. I used to feel bad for him because he would share anything he had. He had a boat and his friends and their girlfriends would ride with him, and he didn't have a girlfriend. Made me so sad. And then - he met his wife at a singles group in church. Maybe your church has one. He went once and it had mostly older people so he didn't go back. Then a year or so later he went to one for young adults, and magic happened! I hope your son finds someone. It does make you feel sad for them. But it's never too late. Keep praying, CB. She's out there somewhere!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want you to know I disinfected my keyboard and if requested will wear a mask.
> 
> After a week I finial ate today food taste so good.
> 
> ...


  You have a good man Yarnie. Maybe you'll get a bell for Valentines :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Goodnight Denim Country! and God Bless you with a peaceful sleep and a good morning on the morrow.&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CB,

Lucy is our sweet youngest granddaughter. Sally - the blue race car (as little GS used to call it) still has a rusty dent. Don't know when we'll get to that. But she passed her emissions test with flying colors! I knew she would - she's a good girl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know it doesn't seem like it can get any worst. But to me the last 2 years are over the top. I pray it doesn't get worse. I agree with you about the %^&*#@!!


Thank you! Ptooey!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The way I understood it Bon is that they were to destroy all rifles as they did not want them to go into hands of terrorist. Yeman is another terrorist strong hold.
> But that is the way I heard it, may not be right. But makes sense to get rid of anything terrorist could use to hurt others. They have military equipment left behind in Iraq.


I heard that tonight, too. Lots of questions remain. Wish I could think of one. I'm getting tired. I was texting on my phone a lot this evening, half blind as a result! Tired eyes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is too funny. I almost know the feeling but would have to go a size larger. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As his father was a Muslim and his stepfather also. Don't know fi his mother was of that faith. But it had to have some influence on him and his beliefs. Also Wright the minister of hate was a church he attended for 10 years.
> 
> I am not saying he is or isn't muslim I do not know. But he was brought up with it around him.


Yes, he was trained in it, and I think there is a bond there. I wonder if he was in the classes that instill hatred of the Jews. He does seem to have a visceral dislike of Netanyahu, who to me is most likable and admirable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want you to know I disinfected my keyboard and if requested will wear a mask.
> 
> After a week I finial ate today food taste so good.
> 
> ...


Now that you know the too-sick-to-lift-a-finger look, you can use it whenever necessary!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> My husband just came home from a golf clinic and said "Close your eyes!" When I opened them my favorite dessert was on the desk in front of me...a FLAN topped with WHIPPED CREAM and CARAMEL SAUCE! He stopped at a local Mexican restaurant and got one to go...just for me!
> 
> What a guy...I think I'll keep him!


 :thumbup:  thoughtful DH and yummy treat - and still a couple days early for Valentines


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> My husband just came home from a golf clinic and said "Close your eyes!" When I opened them my favorite dessert was on the desk in front of me...a FLAN topped with WHIPPED CREAM and CARAMEL SAUCE! He stopped at a local Mexican restaurant and got one to go...just for me!
> 
> What a guy...I think I'll keep him!


Sweet!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm going through the same thing. I had a mole removed two weeks ago that turned out to be benign, but the doctor was suspicious of a flaky patch of skin on the bridge of my nose that just wouldn't heal so he took a biopsy. It came back as "pre-cancerous cells" and they'll freeze it off next week. I'm glad he was so observant and insisted on the biopsy because I thought it was just dry skin and probably wouldn't have done anything about it on my own.


I've had many of those, and they look totally innocent. No problem at all when they freeze it. I used to leave it alone, but last two times they told me to put Vaseline on it. It was gone in much less time. I go every six months - except when I'm late. Which is usually.  
I'm glad you're taking care of it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> He doesn't eat sugar so it was just for me. Sorry, its gone! (burp!)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We had that wild and howling wind here too, Bon, and we had some really big branches come down and go flying around the yard. It was enough to keep us indoors all day. Its much calmer now so I think we're okay for the overnight.


It seems calmer here, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> LOL...I'm not sure what I think of this.


Scary!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad your cars are ok. A little tip - crochet hooks are a great tool to pick up dropped stitches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless you! I shall take a long look at this tomorrow.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, he was trained in it, and I think there is a bond there. I wonder if he was in the classes that instill hatred of the Jews. He does seem to have a visceral dislike of Netanyahu, who to me is most likable and admirable.


One of the retired Generals that Fox asks for assessment regularly was correct, I think, tonight. He said Obama is so focused on getting an Iranian deal that everything else is meaningless. It's why he doesn't want boots on the ground, it's why he wouldn't fulfill his promise to attack Syria. It's why he has been disrespectful to Netanyehu for years. This has been his goal from the beginning. What this means is he is bending his knee to Iran at all costs. He will soon find that nothing he does will work.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a beautiful, huge sequoia tree just to the side of the house but it's been losing a lot of branches and more of the needles are starting to turn red. The roots are also getting close to the septic tank. A sad decision, but it will have to come down - we don't want to risk having it come onto the house.


Right. When that happens, it's a real mess!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The 1st home we owned at that time was over 40 years old - 3 acres - over 400 trees. The roots from 1 of the trees got into some underground pipes - water & such backed up into the house. Had to have Rotor Rooter dig up/in the yard, find the pipe/tree roots - repair - what a mess.....& wouldn't you know it, this happened during our Thanksgiving Holidays. Always seems to happen when you have a holiday & company at home.


Oh yes. It sure does.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't like it when I finished it so I put it away overnight, but I still didn't like it today - so it's frogged  I've started again with a different yarn and am changing up the stitches; will also move up to an even bigger needle for the ruching. If it doesn't turn out this time, I will forget about it and do something else.


I know the feeling. I told DD tonight that my tiny experimental washcloth would be worth about $50 after all the frogging and false starts!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You have a good man Yarnie. Maybe you'll get a bell for Valentines :XD:


Great idea, WCK!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> One of the retired Generals that Fox asks for assessment regularly was correct, I think, tonight. He said Obama is so focused on getting an Iranian deal that everything else is meaningless. It's why he doesn't want boots on the ground, it's why he wouldn't fulfill his promise to attack Syria. It's why he has been disrespectful to Netanyehu for years. This has been his goal from the beginning. What this means is he is bending his knee to Iran at all costs. He will soon find that nothing he does will work.


He's making a lot of mistakes along the way to his goal. Far-reaching mistakes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good night, Jokim.

Good night, everyone. Sweet dreams.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just when you think you have seen or heard it all.http://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeed/posts/10153162162195329 This was on The Five today. WCK I know you are amazed at this president. So are we. :{


 :-o He does like to put on a performance doesn't he?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I will send photos of my cowl and headband tomorrow. I am tired tonight. DH and I went to Olive Garden for lunch, and he was patient while I ran errands at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I bought yarn for another cowl, and I bought some Love That Cotton yarn to try making DCs. I will give them to my DD2 when I visit in April. I didn't get much knitting done today. I took a nap when I got home and then DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. He played a lot, and they won by 20 points. My back is still stiff, so sitting on bleacher seats was difficult and I feel twice my age tonight.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I'm going through the same thing. I had a mole removed two weeks ago that turned out to be benign, but the doctor was suspicious of a flaky patch of skin on the bridge of my nose that just wouldn't heal so he took a biopsy. It came back as "pre-cancerous cells" and they'll freeze it off next week. I'm glad he was so observant and insisted on the biopsy because I thought it was just dry skin and probably wouldn't have done anything about it on my own.


I'm glad you have an observant dr! Since DH has had several basal cell lesions removed from around his eyes and nose, so he pays close attention to skin patches that don't seem to heal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes the love of my life, besides hate to trade him in as don't want to have to train a new one.
> 
> Always tell him want to die first. cAn't stand the thought of living with out him to pick on.


DH jokes about what I should look for in a "next" husband and I always tell him that I don't have it in me to train another one so he better live for a long, long time


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> LOL...I'm not sure what I think of this.


poor puppy, a doggy burqa


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> The 1st home we owned at that time was over 40 years old - 3 acres - over 400 trees. The roots from 1 of the trees got into some underground pipes - water & such backed up into the house. Had to have Rotor Rooter dig up/in the yard, find the pipe/tree roots - repair - what a mess.....& wouldn't you know it, this happened during our Thanksgiving Holidays. Always seems to happen when you have a holiday & company at home.


Funny how these problems always show up when we have company or a special occasion


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I will send photos of my cowl and headband tomorrow. I am tired tonight. DH and I went to Olive Garden for lunch, and he was patient while I ran errands at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I bought yarn for another cowl, and I bought some Love That Cotton yarn to try making DCs. I will give them to my DD2 when I visit in April. I didn't get much knitting done today. I took a nap when I got home and then DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. He played a lot, and they won by 20 points. My back is still stiff, so sitting on bleacher seats was difficult and I feel twice my age tonight.


Looking forward to seeing your pics. Sorry about your back, but it must have been a great game watching your GS get a lot of court time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This puppy is so cute - attacking the door stop. LTL has Bandit discovered the door stop or the toilet paper roll?




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=711901142204298


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> LOL...I'm not sure what I think of this.


I don't he or she is very happy about wearing it. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> The 1st home we owned at that time was over 40 years old - 3 acres - over 400 trees. The roots from 1 of the trees got into some underground pipes - water & such backed up into the house. Had to have Rotor Rooter dig up/in the yard, find the pipe/tree roots - repair - what a mess.....& wouldn't you know it, this happened during our Thanksgiving Holidays. Always seems to happen when you have a holiday & company at home.


We have to use Muriatic acid to eat the roots out of our septic lines. Oh I know you had a mess. We have had some horrific septic problems but don't think they were from the trees.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some of us take longer to find the right person CB and it's better not to rush into marriage with the wrong person. I was starry eyed and idealistic with my first marriage and was devastated when it didn't work out. DH and I were in our mid-thirties when we got married.


I know in my heart you are right. That is what helps me . Most of his friends are working on their second or third marriage. 
I am happy you found your true love. I still have hope for him. He is good with all of his nephews and niece. I just would like for him to have a child of his own . It is all in God's timing .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If any nice liberals are reading this, my apologies for my rude rant. I just lost control!


What? You didn't say anything that was rude or a rant. Silly you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I remember putting on jeans when they were still damp so they would fit really tight - in my much younger, foolish days. Now I laugh and shake my head when I see someone in jeans so tight, they can't sit down or bend over.


I have tried to get tight blue jeans on but if they didn't zip I gave up. I t was so funny with the lettuce and her blowing her nose in the lettuce. But the best was when she walking away. Ba;hahahah


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have tried to get tight blue jeans on but if they didn't zip I gave up. I t was so funny with the lettuce and her blowing her nose in the lettuce. But the best was when she walking away. Ba;hahahah


Wonder if she felt a draft :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If any nice liberals are reading this, my apologies for my rude rant. I just lost control!


"nice liberals"? Sounds like an oxymoron on this site. Hopefully I am wrong. But I bet if they are out there, they stay quiet so that they don't get attacked by the cultists for not following the playbook to the letter.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This puppy is so cute - attacking the door stop. LTL has Bandit discovered the door stop or the toilet paper roll?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=711901142204298


Not YET. He is too busy harassing the other dogs. He has discovered the doggie door, but can't figure it out. He knows it is a way in or out, can push on the flaps, but he needs to push the flap and leap into the house. I give him another week then I am real trouble. At least now I know he is somewhere within the fortress I have created.

Will see how much he likes this cold weather and wind today. Yesterday we had about 10 minutes of snow flakes and he could not figure out what was falling on him. It was hilarious watching him try to catch them only to see they them disappear on the ground. We only have brutal cold and winds in the forecast. Not sure about next week, but not much I can do about it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I will send photos of my cowl and headband tomorrow. I am tired tonight. DH and I went to Olive Garden for lunch, and he was patient while I ran errands at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I bought yarn for another cowl, and I bought some Love That Cotton yarn to try making DCs. I will give them to my DD2 when I visit in April. I didn't get much knitting done today. I took a nap when I got home and then DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. He played a lot, and they won by 20 points. My back is still stiff, so sitting on bleacher seats was difficult and I feel twice my age tonight.


Hi KC - I am officially the DC Queen now! I made ten in the last five days, and have given them away as Val's gifts and saved two to try myself. What I learned is to use a size 6 needle and make only the Nai Nai's pattern (so far) which makes a fairly dense cloth. I have and tried several patterns that are basically stockinette stitch for the background and purl or garter stitch for the design to display.

While those look pretty, they are too thin to be useful in my opinion. I just removed the patterns from my stash I had saved and printed to try with the exception of three I haven't tried that have basket weave or a woven, thick texture to them. I even made the Zick Zack pattern DC posted on the 52 dish cloths link posted here - and frogged that entire thing because it is too thin in my opinion to be useful.

Other than that - I love making DCs - quick finished projects!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I know the feeling. I told DD tonight that my tiny experimental washcloth would be worth about $50 after all the frogging and false starts!


Why should you be any different than me? We're two frogs on a lily pad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have tried to get tight blue jeans on but if they didn't zip I gave up. I t was so funny with the lettuce and her blowing her nose in the lettuce. But the best was when she walking away. Ba;hahahah


I agree - so darn funny!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is too funny. I almost know the feeling but would have to go a size larger. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks for the info Gali. I didn't know any of that about her, but I'll surely look into it even more.


Seems like everything has to be picked apart to get the complete story.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I can't control my laughter and my sides are hurting. She sounded like a cat on a hot tin roof... she looked like madonna at the grammy's


What is wrong with you Gali? That isn't Madonna, I should know, it's me silly. Of course, I'm wearing a wig, so perhaps that is why you didn't recognize me from behind, I mean my behind.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with you Gali? That isn't Madonna, I should know, it's me silly. Of course, I'm wearing a wig, so perhaps that is why you didn't recognize me from behind, I mean my behind.


Your right KPG. I see that little dimple on the right cheek now. After so many butt pictures they all start to look the same. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Your right KPG. I see that little dimple on the right cheek now. After so many butt pictures they all start to look the same. :XD:


Hey, I don't have any dimples. Mine cheeks are full, smooth and firm like a baby.  I started the hole "behind" shot rage, and I'm owning it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Speaking of butt's, how bout those o selfies. Another embarrassing act from Pennsylvania Ave. We have a girly child running the Country. We are the laughing stock of the world. It's all a game for him. Everything is fun, it's like he's at a party.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, I don't have any dimples. Mine cheeks are full, smooth and firm like a baby.


It's time to prove it with selfies, and make sure the light is bright. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Looking forward to seeing your pics. Sorry about your back, but it must have been a great game watching your GS get a lot of court time.


My daughter's new Christian guy was there taking pictures. He has two kids older than my GS, so he knows how important having film of Grant will be to her. He is such a nice man. I think God brought him to her. DD1 was skeptical at first because the husband she had divorced was so awful. I worried she would never let another man into her life. God brought her what she needed.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi KC - I am officially the DC Queen now! I made ten in the last five days, and have given them away as Val's gifts and saved two to try myself. What I learned is to use a size 6 needle and make only the Nai Nai's pattern (so far) which makes a fairly dense cloth. I have and tried several patterns that are basically stockinette stitch for the background and purl or garter stitch for the design to display.
> 
> While those look pretty, they are too thin to be useful in my opinion. I just removed the patterns from my stash I had saved and printed to try with the exception of three I haven't tried that have basket weave or a woven, thick texture to them. I even made the Zick Zack pattern DC posted on the 52 dish cloths link posted here - and frogged that entire thing because it is too thin in my opinion to be useful.
> 
> Other than that - I love making DCs - quick finished projects!


I copied the pattern you recommended. The hat I wanted to make is on hold currently. I had one set of 16 inch interchangeables, but they are size 5. I tried them, but the pattern called for sz. 8. That was one thing I was looking for at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I knew Joanns didn't have them. I ended up ordering through Walmart, but delivery will take a week. So I thought I'd try DCs. I bought Love that cotton. I am worried now that I should have bought the colored crochet thread. The Love That Cotton is much thicker than what you said you used. Did you use DC10 or DC3, which is thicker?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with you Gali? That isn't Madonna, I should know, it's me silly. Of course, I'm wearing a wig, so perhaps that is why you didn't recognize me from behind, I mean my behind.


Toooo fanny...er, I mean funny!

:thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have tried to get tight blue jeans on but if they didn't zip I gave up. I t was so funny with the lettuce and her blowing her nose in the lettuce. But the best was when she walking away. Ba;hahahah


I'm with you CB. I like the new look of leggings. It takes a longer top or tunic to carry it off. I have a couple pair that are stretchy corduroy-like jeans. Those are plenty warm. It is wonderful not to deal with non-stretchy jean material; however, when my jeans got tight, I always knew immediately that it was diet time. I am dieting now by the way. I have given up all carbonated drinks even though I always drank diet drinks. I am pushing water and cutting portions. I think the reports that chemicals in carbonated diet drinks make you more hungry were right. I am finding I am not hungry most of the time. Even if I am, I drink water first.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> These derm.drs. are specialists. They know what to look for. You will probably be going regularly for check ups, right? My DH has to from now on.


I guess you're right about the follow ups...I hadn't got that far yet!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of butt's, how bout those o selfies. Another embarrassing act from Pennsylvania Ave. We have a girly child running the Country. We are the laughing stock of the world. It's all a game for him. Everything is fun, it's like he's at a party.


We all knew Obama was a fool. What I think is that he is insulting millennials intelligence. If is takes that to get them to make a stupid and expensive life change like picking Obamacare, they are fools too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is too funny. I almost know the feeling but would have to go a size larger. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of butt's, how bout those o selfies. Another embarrassing act from Pennsylvania Ave. We have a girly child running the Country. We are the laughing stock of the world. It's all a game for him. Everything is fun, it's like he's at a party.


I watch the news in amazement. This Admin is like watching a three ring circus. I cannot believe the stupidity, idiocy and arrogance of our 'leaders.'

Last night I learned we (the taxpayers) will pay for hormone treatment for Bradley Manning, the other traitor, who is in prison. Why? Because Bradley wants to become Barbie.

Disgusting what those are in charge are doing to run this country into the ground.

BTW: Where are the backbones of the Republican Party who now has control to stop the nonsense?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> It's time to prove it with selfies, and make sure the light is bright. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I've been showing my selfie for awhile now and will for the entire month of February.

I'll wear my formal gown Gerslay made for me for the month of March. :-D

The lighting is just perfect ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This puppy is so cute - attacking the door stop. LTL has Bandit discovered the door stop or the toilet paper roll?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=711901142204298


Agree it is cute , wonder the same about Bandit.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My daughter's new Christian guy was there taking pictures. He has two kids older than my GS, so he knows how important having film of Grant will be to her. He is such a nice man. I think God brought him to her. DD1 was skeptical at first because the husband she had divorced was so awful. I worried she would never let another man into her life. God brought her what she needed.


So happy to hear this good news!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I copied the pattern you recommended. The hat I wanted to make is on hold currently. I had one set of 16 inch interchangeables, but they are size 5. I tried them, but the pattern called for sz. 8. That was one thing I was looking for at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I knew Joanns didn't have them. I ended up ordering through Walmart, but delivery will take a week. So I thought I'd try DCs. I bought Love that cotton. I am worried now that I should have bought the colored crochet thread. The Love That Cotton is much thicker than what you said you used. Did you use DC10 or DC3, which is thicker?


I'm not familiar with HL's Love that Cotton. I used Lily's Sugar & Cream 100% cotton yarn on a US size 6 needle. A bit difficult to maneuver the yarn on that size when you first try, but then I didn't even notice after a few rows on the first dc.

I bought the large skeins and get three of four dcs (Nai Nai pattern knit to 51 or 53 stitches on the diagonal width) from each skein. I don't make a hanging loop.

Not sure what DC10 or DC3 refers to?

Crochet thread is much too thin, isn't it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've been showing my selfie for awhile now and will for the entire month of February.
> 
> I'll wear my formal gown Gerslay made for me for the month of March. :-D
> 
> The lighting is just perfect ...


I knew it was you all along, I mean who else has been famous for their behind the scene shots. Perfect picture who is your photographer any way. I mean even Joey and I from back weren't as good as yours.

You do so good at it none come close to it, seen a few and not impress at all. 
Yours stand the test of time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Toooo fanny...er, I mean funny!
> 
> :thumbup:


 :XD:

Oh, boy, we're in trouble with leading a discussion from behind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


Love it what pattern did you use or is it another one of your's?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


Those are beautiful! I especially love the color.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We all knew Obama was a fool. What I think is that he is insulting millennials intelligence. If is takes that to get them to make a stupid and expensive life change like picking Obamacare, they are fools too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I guess you're right about the follow ups...I hadn't got that far yet!


Glad for the information you all have put on here. Have a spot on cheek that needs to be check.

No KPG not thoses kind of cheekies.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh how did I miss this,. next time,you post something i make a run to the bathroom. It makes for a belly laugh.


Wasn't that hilarious? When she was munching on the lettuce, and what she did next, ... that's when I lost it. DH kept saying to me, "What _are_ you laughing at?"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What? You didn't say anything that was rude or a rant. Silly you.


I didn't see it that way either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Wasn't that hilarious? When she was munching on the lettuce, and what she did next, ... that's when I lost it. DH kept saying to me, "What _are_ you laughing at?"


I know it is a riot with lettuce lost it after she was hopping around at the beginning.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I knew it was you all along, I mean who else has been famous for their behind the scene shots. Perfect picture who is your photographer any way. I mean even Joey and I from back weren't as good as yours.
> 
> You do so good at it none come close to it, seen a few and not impress at all.
> Yours stand the test of time.


Why, thank you Yarnie. My present avatar was taken with one hand, over my shoulder, in a mirror! I'm so talented .... 

I didn't have a makeup team, bright lights, a producer or even a white light umbrella, and I still look awesome from the back.

Everyone tells me so. 

I know WCK is a good photog; I've seen some of her work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why, thank you Yarnie. My present avatar was taken with one hand, over my shoulder, in a mirror! I'm so talented ....
> 
> I didn't have a makeup team, bright lights, a producer or even a white light umbrella, and I still look awesome from the back.
> 
> ...


Wow one handed no wonder it turn out perfect. I mean becides hair. Your buns wow, wonder if it will lead to other shots. Perfection is the word.
Can't wait to see what pops up next. You stand out in a crowd, that is for sure . No one can copy you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Remember the pink, grey and silver/blue yarns I bought to make another plaid cowl?

Well, I knitted about 20 inches and decided I really didn't like the color combo, so frogged the entire thing. When I went to Michael's to return unused yarn, I found the cream, blue/black and grey was restocked.

So I bought enough to make another plaid cowl in the original colors I used to give as a gift to someone.

That will be my next project because I finished ten dcs that I wanted to give as part of folks' Valentine's Day gifts.

I'm considering making a Dreambird or similar shawl. I bought some pretty variegated yarns, so I'll be busy for a long while without considering the stash I already have.

I haven't been doing anything in my craft room, and I'm itching to get to sewing again too.

So many ideas, so little time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Wow one handed no wonder it turn out perfect. I mean becides hair. Your buns wow, wonder if it will lead to other shots. Perfection is the word.
> Can't wait to see what pops up next. You stand out in a crowd, that is for sure . No one can copy you.


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Not YET. He is too busy harassing the other dogs. He has discovered the doggie door, but can't figure it out. He knows it is a way in or out, can push on the flaps, but he needs to push the flap and leap into the house. I give him another week then I am real trouble. At least now I know he is somewhere within the fortress I have created.
> 
> Will see how much he likes this cold weather and wind today. Yesterday we had about 10 minutes of snow flakes and he could not figure out what was falling on him. It was hilarious watching him try to catch them only to see they them disappear on the ground. We only have brutal cold and winds in the forecast. Not sure about next week, but not much I can do about it.


you sure are having fun now with the little guy. I am enjoying your adventures you post on here about him.

Cold here to seem they said will continue the rest of Feb.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it what pattern did you use or is it another one of your's?


I just made it up, but I will be happy to post it as soon as I write it down.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've had many of those, and they look totally innocent. No problem at all when they freeze it. I used to leave it alone, but last two times they told me to put Vaseline on it. It was gone in much less time. I go every six months - except when I'm late. Which is usually.
> I'm glad you're taking care of it!


WHat I meant was that after they froze the area, I put vaseline on it. It was gone in a shorter time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I just made it up, but I will be happy to post it as soon as I write it down.


Thanks love it .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I will send photos of my cowl and headband tomorrow. I am tired tonight. DH and I went to Olive Garden for lunch, and he was patient while I ran errands at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I bought yarn for another cowl, and I bought some Love That Cotton yarn to try making DCs. I will give them to my DD2 when I visit in April. I didn't get much knitting done today. I took a nap when I got home and then DH and I went to my GS's basketball game. He played a lot, and they won by 20 points. My back is still stiff, so sitting on bleacher seats was difficult and I feel twice my age tonight.


I hope you feel better now that it's morning. The bleachers get my back, too - upper and lower.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad you have an observant dr! Since DH has had several basal cell lesions removed from around his eyes and nose, so he pays close attention to skin patches that don't seem to heal.


Yes, that's the way to do it. Keep up with it. When it's just a pre-cancerous patch that can be frozen, it's a lot easier.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> poor puppy, a doggy burqa


I thought the same thing. Just didn't have the guts to say it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you feel better now that it's morning. The bleachers get my back, too - upper and lower.


me too, bleachers are not kind to ones back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know in my heart you are right. That is what helps me . Most of his friends are working on their second or third marriage.
> I am happy you found your true love. I still have hope for him. He is good with all of his nephews and niece. I just would like for him to have a child of his own . It is all in God's timing .


He sounds very young at heart. My son was, too - and still is. He was kind of shy around girls, too. Don't know why - he had two sisters who adore him. I guess that's different.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


These are lovely and will look so cute when wore together. I would not think to put the vertical cables on the cowl, is it for you or for gifting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What? You didn't say anything that was rude or a rant. Silly you.


Oh, thanks. I think I did cuss a little. 0 brings out the worst in me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have tried to get tight blue jeans on but if they didn't zip I gave up. I t was so funny with the lettuce and her blowing her nose in the lettuce. But the best was when she walking away. Ba;hahahah


It was great! I forwarded it last night - can't wait to hear the reactions.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> "nice liberals"? Sounds like an oxymoron on this site. Hopefully I am wrong. But I bet if they are out there, they stay quiet so that they don't get attacked by the cultists for not following the playbook to the letter.


Some of them read but don't interact.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Remember the pink, grey and silver/blue yarns I bought to make another plaid cowl?
> 
> Well, I knitted about 20 inches and decided I really didn't like the color combo, so frogged the entire thing. When I went to Michael's to return unused yarn, I found the cream, blue/black and grey was restocked.
> 
> ...


Could you repost (I am sure you posted the pattern previously) and the yarn you used?

I am going to make this cowl too. I got this free pattern this week and want to make it, but bought some worsted yarn. I haven't decided whether to make it in the thinner yarn or to knit it with two strands.

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/images/2015/21101315-03/DecoStripedCowl.pdf


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi KC - I am officially the DC Queen now! I made ten in the last five days, and have given them away as Val's gifts and saved two to try myself. What I learned is to use a size 6 needle and make only the Nai Nai's pattern (so far) which makes a fairly dense cloth. I have and tried several patterns that are basically stockinette stitch for the background and purl or garter stitch for the design to display.
> 
> While those look pretty, they are too thin to be useful in my opinion. I just removed the patterns from my stash I had saved and printed to try with the exception of three I haven't tried that have basket weave or a woven, thick texture to them. I even made the Zick Zack pattern DC posted on the 52 dish cloths link posted here - and frogged that entire thing because it is too thin in my opinion to be useful.
> 
> Other than that - I love making DCs - quick finished projects!


I misplaced at size 7 needle - probably at the auto shop! - so I switched to what I had - fives. I like it! I'm using the I Love This Cotton from Hobby L. It's very soft but a little slimmer than the regular cotton. So far I love working with it. I Love This Cotton, too!

I like a denser DC, and I hope to try smaller needles another time. They're like Doritos - one is never enough!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why should you be any different than me? We're two frogs on a lily pad.


You have talent in many more areas than I do, BUT - I like that image! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, thanks. I think I did cuss a little. 0 brings out the worst in me.


Obama brings out the worst in everyone. His lies sanctify lies by other members of the administration. Leadership would prevent that, but at the core is base corruption. He has no knowledge of right vs. wrong. In his corrupt mind, anything he wants to do or say is right. He's wrong, and his presidency is a low point for America.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I can't control my laughter and my sides are hurting. She sounded like a cat on a hot tin roof... she looked like madonna at the grammy's


Madonna picture:

Pffft - we'd all look like that if we had those black straps holding up our cheeks! :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Need to get busy, laundry then bake a pineapple up-side down cake (from a box) and pan of brownies (from a box)with choclate icing (from a plastic container) 
I know I will have visitors this week-end. See how I treat them. It's shameful.......TL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Speaking of butt's, how bout those o selfies. Another embarrassing act from Pennsylvania Ave. We have a girly child running the Country. We are the laughing stock of the world. It's all a game for him. Everything is fun, it's like he's at a party.


Right. He can't be bothered with the serious stuff - like the world blowing up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My daughter's new Christian guy was there taking pictures. He has two kids older than my GS, so he knows how important having film of Grant will be to her. He is such a nice man. I think God brought him to her. DD1 was skeptical at first because the husband she had divorced was so awful. I worried she would never let another man into her life. God brought her what she needed.


I'm so happy for them - and for all of you because a child's divorce is very hard on parents.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Right. He can't be bothered with the serious stuff - like the world blowing up.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I copied the pattern you recommended. The hat I wanted to make is on hold currently. I had one set of 16 inch interchangeables, but they are size 5. I tried them, but the pattern called for sz. 8. That was one thing I was looking for at Michaels and Hobby Lobby. I knew Joanns didn't have them. I ended up ordering through Walmart, but delivery will take a week. So I thought I'd try DCs. I bought Love that cotton. I am worried now that I should have bought the colored crochet thread. The Love That Cotton is much thicker than what you said you used. Did you use DC10 or DC3, which is thicker?


had a question but just figgered it out all by myself! :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Toooo fanny...er, I mean funny!
> 
> :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'm with you CB. I like the new look of leggings. It takes a longer top or tunic to carry it off. I have a couple pair that are stretchy corduroy-like jeans. Those are plenty warm. It is wonderful not to deal with non-stretchy jean material; however, when my jeans got tight, I always knew immediately that it was diet time. I am dieting now by the way. I have given up all carbonated drinks even though I always drank diet drinks. I am pushing water and cutting portions. I think the reports that chemicals in carbonated diet drinks make you more hungry were right. I am finding I am not hungry most of the time. Even if I am, I drink water first.


I stopped using Splenda and found I wasn't as hungry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Need to get busy, laundry then bake a pineapple up-side down cake (from a box) and pan of brownies (from a box)with choclate icing (from a plastic container)
> I know I will have visitors this week-end. See how I treat them. It's shameful.......TL


When can I come love brownies, have not had pineapple upside down but will try it. Can I bring my burnt chocolate chip cookies???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I guess you're right about the follow ups...I hadn't got that far yet!


Mine uses a little hand-held light to check some of the places. I don't know what kind it is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is my cowl and headband that I made in the last week. I made a cowl, frogged it and made this one and then made the headband in a matching cable pattern. I used a small brooch I inherited from my MIL for the decoration, but you could use a button. I used 2 skeins of Lionsbrand Thick and Quick in Poinsetta color for both. The yarn has a fiber that provides a little glimmer.


Beautiful. That's a very pretty shade of red.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> When can I come love brownies, have not had pineapple upside down but will try it. Can I bring my burnt chocolate chip cookies???


Yes, my DH loves burnt cookie!!!!!!You can come anytime dearest.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, he was trained in it, and I think there is a bond there. I wonder if he was in the classes that instill hatred of the Jews. He does seem to have a visceral dislike of Netanyahu, who to me is most likable and admirable.


<0 dislikes Bibi because Bibi is a conservative. Simple as that.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If any nice liberals are reading this, my apologies for my rude rant. I just lost control!


You have nothing to apologize for, Bonnie. We value the opinions of out Denim family. ♥
You were not rude, either. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Could you repost (I am sure you posted the pattern previously) and the yarn you used?


I'm not certain I posted in Denim Country, so here is a link to a thread I created that links you to the free pattern and photos of my finished plaid cowl. (also a Noro one skein cowl)

The yarn is a craft yarn I found at Michael's. I'll make my next plaid cowl shorter in length, as the first I made can be wrapped three times around your neck; I prefer two with this cowl.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314767-1.html


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: I remember putting on jeans when they were still damp so they would fit really tight - in my much younger, foolish days. Now I laugh and shake my head when I see someone in jeans so tight, they can't sit down or bend over.


... or have the circulation to their legs practically cut off!  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, he was trained in it, and I think there is a bond there. I wonder if he was in the classes that instill hatred of the Jews. He does seem to have a visceral dislike of Netanyahu, who to me is most likable and admirable.


I seem to recall a photo of <0's grade school report card when he attended a private school (Catholic) in Indonesia. His name was Barry Sotoro (sp?) and his religion listed as muslim. His mother was married to this Sotoro man and there was a sister of his whose father was this Sotoro person. Funny how we never hear about his past, family, sister, et al.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I misplaced at size 7 needle - probably at the auto shop! - so I switched to what I had - fives. I like it! I'm using the I Love This Cotton from Hobby L. It's very soft but a little slimmer than the regular cotton. So far I love working with it. I Love This Cotton, too!
> 
> I like a denser DC, and I hope to try smaller needles another time. They're like Doritos - one is never enough!


Now Bon, how can you leave behind a size 7 at an auto shop - they can only make use of a 13 or 1. Show some consideration for others please.

I'm not surprised you love the HL yarn - I've been impressed with the stores I've been in. Reminds me of the great fabric I bought six months ago and haven't made into the drapes I have planned yet. :-(

Speaking of Doritos - here is a new addiction for me. I wanted a new snack for the Super Bowl. I had made a snack mix that DH liked but I didn't. So I tried "Munchies" (pre made snack mix).

OMG - it is made with Cheetos, Doritos, Rold (not a typo) Gold Pretzels and Sun Chips. It is *delicious* and impossible to stop eating.

Buy the Party Size bag!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> One of the retired Generals that Fox asks for assessment regularly was correct, I think, tonight. He said Obama is so focused on getting an Iranian deal that everything else is meaningless. It's why he doesn't want boots on the ground, it's why he wouldn't fulfill his promise to attack Syria. It's why he has been disrespectful to Netanyehu for years. This has been his goal from the beginning. What this means is he is bending his knee to Iran at all costs. He will soon find that nothing he does will work.


Heard on the radio yesterday that Valerie Jarrett was born in Iran. :?:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You have talent in many more areas than I do, BUT - I like that image! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Obama brings out the worst in everyone. His lies sanctify lies by other members of the administration. Leadership would prevent that, but at the core is base corruption. He has no knowledge of right vs. wrong. In his corrupt mind, anything he wants to do or say is right. He's wrong, and his presidency is a low point for America.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH jokes about what I should look for in a "next" husband and I always tell him that I don't have it in me to train another one so he better live for a long, long time


Agree with you, Kitty. Done training!  :lol: :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Madonna picture:
> 
> Pffft - we'd all look like that if we had those black straps holding up our cheeks! :-D


says you! :XD: any idea where we can buy those strap thingies?

Maybe Solo will know.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> poor puppy, a doggy burqa


That's what I thought it was, but then muslims don't like dogs, do they? :wink:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> <0 dislikes Bibi because Bibi is a conservative. Simple as that.


and <0 doesn't like Jews either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Need to get busy, laundry then bake a pineapple up-side down cake (from a box) and pan of brownies (from a box)with choclate icing (from a plastic container)
> I know I will have visitors this week-end. See how I treat them. It's shameful.......TL


I love those boxes! Use them all the time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> I seem to recall a photo of <0's grade school report card when he attended a private school (Catholic) in Indonesia. His name was Barry Sotoro (sp?) and his religion listed as muslim. His mother was married to this Sotoro man and there was a sister of his whose father was this Sotoro person. Funny how we never hear about his past, family, sister, et al.


Are we now referring to 0 as <0? I think I like it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You have nothing to apologize for, Bonnie. We value the opinions of out Denim family. ♥
> You were not rude, either. :thumbup:


Thanks, Jokim.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm not certain I posted in Denim Country, so here is a link to a thread I created that links you to the free pattern and photos of my finished plaid cowl. (also a Noro one skein cowl)
> 
> The yarn is a craft yarn I found at Michael's. I'll make my next plaid cowl shorter in length, as the first I made can be wrapped three times around your neck; I prefer two with this cowl.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314767-1.html


Thanks KPG. By the time I would get these done it might be spring. I have many projects planned, but I like both of your cowls.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> That's what I thought it was, but then muslims don't like dogs, do they? :wink:


I think they eat dogs. I agree the dog looks like it is wearing a burka. It looks miserable.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322272-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

